#lubuntu 2011-04-18
<saesneg> hi :)
<saesneg> can anyone help me get my power button working on lubuntu?
<saesneg> i want it to bring up the log out menu
<saesneg> current its doing nothing
<MrChrisDruif> Hai zkriesse
<zkriesse> Go
<zkriesse> Yo is a word iPod!!!! Damn you!
<MrChrisDruif> :)
<zkriesse> Haha
<zkriesse> Yo man
<MrChrisDruif> How's it going?
<MrChrisDruif> Besides the iPod not recognizing Yo as a word? :P
<zkriesse> It's going man
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif it downloaded OK and checks out. Yay.
<MrChrisDruif> Great :D
<wizonesolutions> The link to the torrent you gave me did work, that's what I used
<MrChrisDruif> The torrent?
<wizonesolutions> Yep
<MrChrisDruif> Alright :)
<MrChrisDruif> For 10.04 right? Somehow the torrent didn't connect to mine afaik
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Yeah, for 10.04
<MrChrisDruif> Weird...I was seeding <_<"
<wizonesolutions> seeding?
<MrChrisDruif> When you've got the file on your computer and share it with the world, that is called seeding :)
<wizonesolutions> ah ok
<wizonesolutions> Finally running the installer yay
<IAmNumberOne> Great :)
<IAmNumberOne> With me it gave an error this afternoon, but it might be an older iso
<IAmNumberOne> It eventually ran, so I didn't really mind it
<IAmNumberOne> wizonesolutions: Good luck, I'm calling it a night :)
<wizonesolutions> IF you're still there...do you know if ext4 is "ready" yet?
<wizonesolutions> Or should I stick to ext3, or maybe reiser? I now have the choice :)
<wizonesolutions> Maybe time to move into the 21st century
<IAmNumberOne> wizonesolutions: I've used it for months, never had an issue :)
<wizonesolutions> Maybe I will give it a shot. I've got backups anyway. Thanks!
<wizonesolutions> take care
<IAmNumberOne> I've never used reiser
<IAmNumberOne> But progress of reiserFS has deceased afaik wizonesolutions, so I would go with Ext4 :)
<IAmNumberOne> It's a good FS :)
<wizonesolutions> Yeah, he umm...got in trouble didn't he
<IAmNumberOne> Yeah, but people are free to work on it afaik, but no-one really does or something?
<wizonesolutions> I'll try ext4 then, seems safe enough
<wizonesolutions> I heard there was some big bug in the beginning
<wizonesolutions> But I guess they fixed it
<wizonesolutions> I think it was some rare edge case anyway
<wizonesolutions> I'd probably never hit it
<IAmNumberOne> Prolly won't :)
<IAmNumberOne> Btw, I'm one of those people that if you see me online...then I am "online" :P
<wizonesolutions> OK, good to know. Cuz I'm so...not. Though I try to nick change, but sometimes I forget
<IAmNumberOne> :D
<wizonesolutions> Ah interesting, XFS is good for large files. Looking into the different filesystems a little bit though I know I'm going with ext4
<wizonesolutions> Some dude was telling me about ZFS which sounded awesome, seriously awesome, but I think it requires Solaris or something...
<IAmNumberOne> I don't know...I've got some link somewhere...hold on
<wizonesolutions> JFS seems good all around but I think I read that it doesn't recover as well as ext and only journals some things
<wizonesolutions> seems like XFS would be good if I was ever planning to store some large files somewhere, good to know
<IAmNumberOne> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/33552/htg-explains-which-linux-file-system-should-you-choose/
<wizonesolutions> Heh, nice, thanks for the link
<IAmNumberOne> Your welcome :)
<IAmNumberOne> Now I'm really off...good luck wizonesolutions :D
<wizonesolutions> ooh, I've got to keep an eye on btrfs...looks like a big contender...
<UBuxuBU> good morning Lords of the Code...
<UBuxuBU> yo MrChrisDruif
<ubuntu> lubuntu is the shit!
<bioterror> in a good or in a bad way
<ubuntu> great way!
<MrChrisDruif> Great to hear LAcan :)
<bioterror> and someone is tooo slow
<MrChrisDruif> Why bioterror?
<bioterror> becouse he quit before you pressed enter
<MrChrisDruif> Ow....my IRC plugins stopped from showing it to me....makes a lot of channels more clean...no unnecessary sign-in/out :D
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> hey joe!
<leszek> hi
<mark76> Hey leszek
<craigbass1976> Can anyone recommend a nice lightweight alternative to gpicview that prints?
<leszek> ristretto
<craigbass1976> leszek, thanks.  This has been dirving me crazy for months and I keep forgetting to fix it.
<craigbass1976> leszek, hey, where's print?
<leszek> File -> Print !?
<craigbass1976> It aint there
<leszek> hmm... isn't implemented then I guess
<leszek> xD
<leszek> you can always pull eog but that might also pull down some gnome dependencies aswell
<craigbass1976> I'm all set on that...
<MrChrisDruif> I've heard of one...brb
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know it dependencies, but here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/viewnior-lightweight-image-viewer-for-gnome-update/
<leszek> MrChrisDruif: it has no printing support I guess
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know...I haven't used it :)
<leszek> gthumb has also printing support
<craigbass1976> Offtopic alert: So I'm running Lubuntu here at work to most stuff, but need a windows box to design kitchens.  I'm updating now, and keep getting reminded to install the "Malicious Software Removal Tool" but I'm scared.  If I install that, won't it delete windows?
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<craigbass1976> See you later
<ericy> I need support for .rar compressed files, either a stand-alone or extension for pcmanfm.
<szczur> sudo apt-get install rar file-roller
<szczur> and then you're got to go :)
<szczur> ready to go*
<szczur> meh, i suck at oneliners :)
<ericy> ok.
<curtlee> if I run startx I get a default L
<curtlee> if I run startx I get a default LXDE session instead of Lubuntu's LXDE session.  Does anyone know a way to have it start Lubuntu's LXDE session?
<bioterror> curtlee, you need to tell to use profile
<curtlee> how can I do that?
<bioterror> what's your .xinitrc like
<curtlee> I don't have one
<bioterror> lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<bioterror> that's the execute command
<curtlee> so I guess it would be using /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<curtlee> bioterror: thank you
<curtlee> I will try that now
<curtlee> worked like a charm, thank you bioterror
<bioterror> check if your pcmanfm works like a charm
<bioterror> finds usb pendrives and so on
<curtlee> no, "Not Authorized"
<curtlee> why is that?
<bioterror> oh yeah
<bioterror> dbus-launch --exit-with-session startlubuntu
<bioterror> does that make sense
<bioterror> I have no idea in which order lubuntu launches certain stuff
<curtlee> $ dbus-launch --exit-with-session startlubuntu
<curtlee> Only one lxsession can be executed at a time
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> quit first
<bioterror> from the graphical interface
<curtlee> so I should run it before startx ?
<bioterror> that should start the x
<curtlee> oh
<curtlee> it doesn't start X
<curtlee> any ideas?
<szh> How can I allow ssh (and other network) connections to my Lubuntu machine from outside of my home network? Right now, I can only connect from within my home network. When I attempt to connect from a remote location, I get a " Connection refused" error.
<szh> I have ufw disabled
<curtlee> you have to forward port 22 on your router to the computer you want to connect ot
<curtlee> not a lubutu thing
<szh> I have Static NAT so that all connections should be forwarded.
<szh> Maybe it's a problem with my router or ISP.
<curtlee> with a NAT you have to forward a specific port to a specific computer behind the nat
<szh> Okay. I'm trying that now.
<curtlee> when someone connects to port 22 at your public ip it is connecting to port 22 on your router
<curtlee> so it has to know which computer to forward that connection to
<szh> Now I'm getting "ssh: connect to host <hostname> port 22: Bad file number"
<szh> What's that about?
<curtlee> could you pastebin your command and output
<curtlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<szh> From a Windows Git Bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595682/
<curtlee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/595685/
<szh> What?
<curtlee> I see your error a lot on google
<szh> I couldn't find anything that helped on Google.
<curtlee> have you tried testing the connection first with something like putty
<szh> no.
<szh> I'll go download putty
<curtlee> we should go to #lubuntu-offtopic or you private message me
<szh> curtlee: I'm on #lubuntu-offtopic now
<wizonesolutions> Hmm, how come df is failing at math? What happened to the other ~14G? Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<wizonesolutions> /dev/sda1             291G  3.7G  273G   2% /
<MrChrisDruif> Hai wizonesolutions
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif Hey
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know wizonesolutions
<LAcan> can anyone help me get sound running on lubuntu 10.10?
<LAcan> everything seems fine, normal, and installed, i just cant get ANY sound, lol
<bioterror> check alsa-mixer
<bioterror> if you have anything muted
<bioterror> MM tells it's muted
<LAcan> did and dont
<LAcan> well headphones are muted, but none are plugged in right now
<LAcan> is there a command for just a systemp beep?
<LAcan> sorry im back
<LAcan> so yah, everything looks fine in alsamixer and elsewhere but I can't get any sound out of this realtek card
<canllaith> LAcan: ensure alsamixer has the right device selected?
<canllaith> Sometimes there's a generic or 'meta' device as well as the real one
<canllaith> F6 lets you select a sound card
<LAcan> canllaith, ye it also lists an Intel
<canllaith> Yeah, mine has intel & nvidia but my nvidia HDMI out doesn't work in linux so that caught me to start with.
<canllaith> (silly nvidia optimus)
<LAcan> when i pick the intel nothing changes
<canllaith> ok
<canllaith> What model card is it? lspci will tell you if you don't know
<LAcan> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<canllaith> oh, and one more thing you possibily have already checked - sometimes 'speakers' isn't the volume you need to turn up, 'front' is.
<LAcan> to clarify: the default is the HDA Intel and the chip is Realtek ALC889A
<LAcan> (its also the only one I can pick with F6)
<LAcan> hrmm where is the option for front normally?
<LAcan> while im at it i might as well test my headphones
<LAcan> ok! headphones is banging!!
<LAcan> now if i can just get these damn speakers to work
<canllaith> Hrm, I can find a similar problem on the internets but ... only in really old versions of ubuntu
<canllaith> in the kernel you're using, they should have been fixed for ages
<canllaith> ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=747054 )
<canllaith> Here are some Ubuntu specific instructions that mention forcing the chipset name to the module
<canllaith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<canllaith> since lubuntu is based on ubuntu it's a good chance it will help
<LAcan> ty for help, reading now
<LAcan> when i execute 'alsa force-reload' will that change be saved on boot?
<LAcan> like if i reboot it will stick to the reloaded settings or whatever?
<LAcan> only one way to find out, lol
<LAcan> brb
<LAcan> TADOW! Success!
<LAcan> my headphones no longer work, but fkit
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<wizonesolutions> ho ho, Alsa, huh...I thought Ubuntu came with PulseAudio now? Or did they switch back?
<MrChrisDruif> ....I just don't know wizonesolutions, but we always direct to alsamixer...I don't know if that's the same as alsa, might be it can also control pulseaudio?
<canllaith> alsa is the underlying kernel-level driver
<wizonesolutions2> Ah, I see.
<canllaith> pulse audio is the replacement for the ESD that gnome-based desktops used to use
<canllaith> It's a bit more complicated than that, as there's still OSS legacy applications, applications that want to use ALSA directly but then get directed to pulseaudio that then uses alsa for it's kernel interface...
<LAcan> is firefox 4 a turd on lubuntu? I loaded it before but its pretty crusty...
<canllaith> sound on Linux is a bit chaotic =)
<canllaith> LAcan: it's great on ubuntu? I'm afraid I haven't done much with my lubuntu installation yet
<LAcan> ya its awesome in.. gasp.. vista.. too
<canllaith> trying to configure an 11" macbook air may have been a little ambitious for my first lubuntu install ^_^
<LAcan> but on lubuntu it suxored bad especially compared to chrome... itd just be nice to use the sync between by 895 different devices
<canllaith> Ah ok
<canllaith> I only use firefox 4 at work, for personal stuff I use chrome so I'm afraid I'm not much help
<canllaith> but our webmail & timesheeting app require ffox
<LAcan> man, im so new i might just installed it wrong or been missing a dependency
<canllaith> There's an ubuntu repository I used, that should also work on lubuntu
<LAcan> ok on to the next thing.... how do i get transparencies to work on panels in the desktop? I have xcompmgr loaded
<wizonesolutions2> Firefox 4 is awesome, eh? Reminds me...I gotta try it
<LAcan> wizonesolutions, wont run firesheep tho, lol
<wizonesolutions> Always cautious about upgrading cuz I'm a Web Developer so it's like...will I have my plugins :D
<wizonesolutions> LAcan: Shame on you.
<wizonesolutions> :D
<canllaith> but caveat emptor and all that, it might not work as well
<canllaith> LAcan: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<LAcan> lolz. im only running lubuntu for one reason: raw packets lol
<canllaith> That package is designed to replace your system firefox
<canllaith> so if you need firefox 3.6 don't do it :)
<LAcan> canllaith, what i did was install 3.6 from synaptics and then upgraded to 4.0
<canllaith> ah ok
<LAcan> wow, i added that launchpad repository to synaptics.. beautiful! im learning so much stuff today!
<LAcan> how can I get panel transparency to work in lxde?
 * canllaith is afraid she can't help with that one
<canllaith> Well, actually I can
<canllaith> if you're using xcompmgr, you can do it from the command line using xcompmgr set
<canllaith> sorry, transset
<canllaith> You can type 'transset .25' and then click on the panel, for example
<canllaith> that will set the panel to 75% transparency (25% opacity) although you probably want to use something more like .75, come to think of it
<canllaith> but there may be a better way within LXDE itself
 * canllaith hopes that wasn't X crashing
<canllaith> welcome back
<LAcan> note to self, xcompmgr does not like being stopped
<canllaith> LAcan: have you seen this thread? http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=412&f=8
<LAcan> hrmm no but thx for the link
<LAcan> lxpanel preferences... where do i find that?
<canllaith> right-click on the panel it seems
<LAcan> ya, if its what i think it is i already enabled trasnparency to no avail
<canllaith> :(
<LAcan> i was thinking its an opengl thing.. like using my nvidia on the desktop
<LAcan> cuz if u look in that screenshot, his panel is transparent... mine are always opaque
<LAcan> have u ever messed with compiz?
<canllaith> Not for years. Most distributions do that kind of thing out of the box now so I'm very out of date on how to tinker with the underpinnings.
<LAcan> well i might as well give it a go, cuz this is making me mental
<LAcan> hrmm on one of these forums it points tp pcmanfm being the problem
<LAcan> im assumin nitrogen replaces pcmanfm?
<LAcan> dfsf
<LAcan> dfdsf
<LAcan> is replacing pcmanfm a good idea?
#lubuntu 2011-04-19
<LAcan> ok big newb question... where do i put stuff so it starts automatically when i login?
<canllaith> Hrm I did look that up recently
<canllaith> ahh ok
<canllaith> you just need to put a freedesktop.org compliant .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<canllaith> if that directory doesn't exist, create it
<canllaith> the .desktop file is the shortcut for the app - if you don't know how to get it into that folder you could create one by hand using this as a guide
<canllaith> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Autostart
<LAcan> would the shortcuts made by the context menu "Add to desktop" be 'startup' compliant?
<canllaith> Yes, they should be
<canllaith> So you sould be able to drag them to ~/.config/autostart
<canllaith> you could always open them up in a text editor to see if they have [Desktop Entry] at the top to make sure
 * canllaith installs lxde on her work machine so she can actually check these things
<LAcan> yep they do and awesome
<LAcan> how can i automount my ntfs volume on startup?
<LAcan> btw canllaith u r my hero
<canllaith> heh
<canllaith> Is now the point where I should confess I've never used lubuntu?
<LAcan> is it called a symbollic link and should i just google it?
<canllaith> No, there are two possible ways of doing it. One is using guil-level stuff through HAL
<canllaith> and one is by editing your fstab. Imma just look up whether lubuntu can let you access it through HAL
<canllaith> as the latter is kinda gribbly
<LAcan> lol, whats the easiets most fool proof way
<canllaith> one moment caller :)
<LAcan> yes mam!
<canllaith> If you plug in a USB stick, does it automatically pop up for you to be able to access it?
<canllaith> (This just lets me know if we can do this the easy way)
<LAcan> one sec
<LAcan> ok they dont pop up but i see them in /media
<LAcan> they are mounted
<canllaith> ok that's cool, you definitely have working HAL then :)
<LAcan> ya im just as happy and surprised about that as you are, lol
<canllaith> Ok, next question :)
<canllaith> If you get at the command line and type 'cat /etc/fstab' can you see your NTFS partition in there anywhere?
<canllaith> You'll need to know what /dev/sdXX number it is - if you don't know that we can figure that out too
<canllaith> but there's a specific issue with *buntu based systems that this might be, and if so it's an easy fix :)
<LAcan> not it doesnt
<LAcan> but its sda1
<canllaith> ok, and it's definitely not in your fstab anywhere?
<LAcan> no only my ext2 volume shows up in there
<canllaith> Ok cool, so that isn't the issue
<canllaith> Next question!
<canllaith> dpkg -l | grep ntfs
<LAcan> lol its still the same one for me
<canllaith> Does that come up with some ntfs-3g packages?
<LAcan> i want to make shortucts to folders
<canllaith> Is the problem that you can't access your NTFS drive at all ?
<LAcan> no
<LAcan> basically
<canllaith> ahhhhhh
<LAcan> i can access it fine, if i click the filemanager and then the "System" bokmark
<canllaith> right
<LAcan> i think it mounts it when i do that
<LAcan> but before doing that i cant use it
<LAcan> so id like to automount it
<canllaith> I see.
<canllaith> Hrm.
<LAcan> like i find articles on how to do it ubuntu but i dont have some of these administration prorams
<LAcan> helllloo mountmanager
<LAcan> brb
<LAcan> exit
<LAcan> guys, how can i tu desktop?get rid of openbox without getting rid of ldxe or lubun
<leszek> hi
<MrChrisDruif> Hai leszek
<mark76> Cuteness overload! http://i.imgur.com/vBBR3.png
<bioterror> awwww
<bioterror> but I can tell you a secret
<bioterror> cats are from the deep
<bioterror> :D
<mark76> So when's 11.04 out?
<bioterror> later this month :D
<bioterror> you have 12 days to choose from
<bioterror> otherwise we are going to use lubuntu 11.05 :D
<mark76> It will be 11.05 if you don't get a shift on
<LAcan> canllaith, you here helpful one?
<bonny_> hi how do i install java
<bonny_> how do i install java
<MrChrisDruif> synaptic > search: sun-java (if I'm not mistaken)
<bonny_> ok
<bonny_> how can i add it to the repositories
<MrChrisDruif> It's in the repos if I'm not mistaken
<bioterror> enable partner repository
<bonny_> how do i enable partner repository
<bioterror> explore your synaptic
<bioterror> or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bonny_> thnx does anyone know of any distros that can work on sort of old computers
<bonny_> like lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> bonny_: Lubuntu? ;)
<bonny_> lol
<bonny_> something else than lubuntu
<bonny_> ill be right back
<MrChrisDruif> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=lightweight+linux+distro ;)
<bonny> how do i install adobe flash player
<bonny> nvm i figured out
<ericy> bonny:  Did you find java runtime environment (JRE), such as: "sun-java6-bin"   Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6
<bonny> its ok and hey ericy i figured it out on ubuntu forums
<ericy> bonny:  Hello, again. Did you try to install Ubuntu, yet?
<bonny> yes i did
<bonny> but its kinda of slow so i  unistalled it
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe
<bonny> bonny@bonny-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<bonny> Reading package lists... Done
<bonny> Building dependency tree
<bonny> Reading state information... Done
<bonny> Package sun-java6-jdk is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bonny> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<bonny> is only available from another source
<bonny> E: Package sun-java6-jdk has no installation candidate
<bonny> srry for pasting it here
<bonny> but thats what it said
<MrChrisDruif> bonny: next time try http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bonny> srry
<bonny> but what should i do
<ericy> (It really is a beautiful display, but after two years of Ubuntu, I really like the speed of Lubuntu.)
<bonny> it has no installation candidate i need to add to the repos how do i ?
<ericy> Are you running an old intel cpu, like maybe a 80386
<bonny> i have done this before and someone showed me how to add them to the repos but i unistalled lubuntu for ubuntu then i installed lubuntu back so i need to reinstall everything
<bonny> HELLO!!!
<bonny> can someone please ell me how to add java to the repositories
<ericy> (It's 04:40 AM, time for bed. Bye.)
<gnewb> What?
<deithrian> Hello
<deithrian> The requested URL /~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha2.iso was not found on this server.
<deithrian> where can i download beta 2 please? o-o
<gnewb> Where is the http:// part?
<gnewb> Or are you using CLI?
<deithrian> http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-natty-alpha2.iso
<gnewb> I got same thing: This us the alternate>http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/
<deithrian> weird
<gnewb> Natty is B1 on that.
<deithrian> i can't see beta 2 there
<deithrian> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=lubuntu+11.04&aq=f&aqi=g5g-m1g-bs1&aql=&oq=
<deithrian> it says released
<deithrian> oh wait
<deithrian> thats alpha
<deithrian> gosh i', blind haha
<MrChrisDruif> deithrian: beta 2 has to be released
<deithrian> MrChrisDruif will beta 2 Lubuntu be released soon? or i can just install beta 1 and update?
<MrChrisDruif> I have no access to the website, but on the wiki it's all up to date to beta 1
<MrChrisDruif> Both ;)
<deithrian> well ok then i guess i will go with beta 1 and update :)
<deithrian> thanks
<MrChrisDruif> The planning was tomorrow afaik for release of beta 2, I haven't heard of an delay so we will probably be on time
<MrChrisDruif> And beta 1 with updates => beta 2
<deithrian> :)
<deithrian> I have no time for this i will install beta 1 and try to make it work and update and it will be tomorrow haha
<gnewb> And here: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<deithrian> is Lubuntu better integrated then Xubuntu?
<deithrian> with pulse and alsa and nvidia?
<MrChrisDruif> gnewb: ¿What is with that link?
<gnewb> They all seem to work here, but I use three lightweights, and Puppy for testing on this box.
<gnewb> MrChrisDruif: That was straight from the LXDE sight.
<gnewb> From here:> http://lxde.org/ I selected Ubuntu, was taken to that wiki.
<gnewb> MrChrisDruif: Ouch, now I see what you meant.
<MrChrisDruif> gnewb: I was wondering what you meant with the link :)
<MrChrisDruif> Any how, the testing page of Lubuntu on the wiki is up to date, and can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<MrChrisDruif> It's all about the testing release, which currently is Natty
<deithrian> Thank you :)
<deithrian> time to reboot and hopefully boot from the USB
<MrChrisDruif> Good luck deithrian
<gnewb> MrChrosDruif: Was just helping out deithrian, next time I will read the page with MUCH more caution, it is the link or /href> from lxde.org, now I see the lubuntu.net one.
<gnewb> I need to work on my boat now, have a great time and Thank you.
<MrChrisDruif> gnewb: Good going, but like I said the website it out-of-date afaik. Our head of admin which has control over the site has some issues and is unavailable afaik. But the wiki is fully accessible, so we can update that. Hence the wiki is up-to-date
 * MrChrisDruif ALOHA! Off to bed
<deithrian> Hello again :)
<deithrian> I have a question about the netwrok manager
<deithrian> on Ubuntu when i setup a new DSL connection it doesn't ask for "Keyring" or something
<deithrian> i created one such connection and then deleted it
<deithrian> then i made a new one and i selected avaliable fro all users
<deithrian> and it asked only for root password
<deithrian> did i do wrong selecting all users?
<deithrian> Or on Ubuntu is preselected and i didn't notice it?! o-o
#lubuntu 2011-04-20
<bonny> how do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic login
<bonny> how do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic loginhow do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic loginhow do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i enable automatic
<bonny> login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic loginhow do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic loginhow do i enable automatic login right now when i start the computer it goes to the login screen first and i dont want that  how do i make it automatic loginhow do i make it aut
<bonny> omatic login
<bonny> how do i enable partner repository
<LAcan> herro?
<LAcan> canllaith; i upgraded to full ubuntu but I'm having that no sound problem again, wondering if you still had the link you shared yesterday?
<canllaith>  LAcan hrm, I can probably dig it out of the logs
<canllaith> one moment
<LAcan> ty ty
<canllaith> LAcan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<LAcan> Thanks so much!
<LAcan> my heart is still with lubuntu but my hardware is ubuntu, lol
<canllaith> heh
<bioterror> no difference
<bioterror> as both shares same kernel
<canllaith> Sometimes userspace stuff can interfere.
<canllaith> I can't get kubuntu to do the right thing with backlight brightness on my macbook air, but ubuntu does just fine
<bioterror> macbook air with ubuntu
<bioterror> :G
<canllaith> Runs really really nicely
<canllaith> Even the magic mouse
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> you have macports and fink
<canllaith> because macports don't get you a linux kernel
<bioterror> and better hw support by apple
<canllaith> I can use OSX for most of my work (and do) but the odd datacentre visit requires linux.
<bioterror> for what?
<canllaith> the usb to serial adapter we use for talking to cisco switches has really poor support under OSX
<bioterror> hmmm
<canllaith> I'm not aware of a terminal with zmodem support for OSX
<bioterror> I've seen sun microsystem guys using mainly macbook pro's
<bioterror> with OS X
<bioterror> but I cant remember what they used for serial connection
<canllaith> depends on the chipset of the adapter, not the switch.
<bioterror> when I used to run around datacentres I used Linux or windows with TeraTerm
<canllaith> Yup. No zmodem or teraterm or PuTTY for osx.
<canllaith> anyway off to get the cat from the vet
<bioterror> canllaith, minicom? :D
<LAcan> Success as always canllaith ! Can you maybe recommend a good search bar for panels?
<canllaith> LAcan: afraid not, I don't use search really :)
<LAcan> sall good, i found google desktop for ubuntu
<LAcan> sorry last repeat question of the day: whats the folder i put stuf into to autostart it?
<canllaith>  ~/.config/autostart
<LAcan> ima write that down :)
<canllaith> :)
<bioterror> LAcan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<LAcan> i keep getting "configure: Libtar NOT found, disabling libbarrybackup" when doing a build yet Libtar is installed... any thoughts?
<Quintin> MY FLASH DOESN'T WORK OMG HELP !
 * hyperair gets temporarily blinded by the caps
<bioterror> fix it!
<bioterror> hi hyperair
<hyperair> yo
<Quintin> k, I'm just trying to show you how a typical user is going to react :P
<Quintin> flashplugin-installer or whatever doesn't seem to install it into chromium folder.. and I can't find the libflashplayer.so :/
<bioterror> should install
<bioterror> and work
<Unit193> sudo updatedb && locate libflashplayer.so is how I find things
<Quintin> yea, it *should*... it's not.  reinstalling it now..
<Quintin> I did find /
 * Unit193 clocks out at 04:15
<Quintin> yea, it is *not* installed.  what gives ??
<Quintin> yea, still not working
<Quintin> what the fuck guys
<JLuc> hello
<bioterror> Quintin, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<JLuc> i'm looking forward having access to the "volume control options and preferences box"
<bioterror> and restart your browser
<bioterror> JLuc, open terminal and type: alsamixer
<JLuc> i have
<JLuc> but now i need this http://www.flickr.com/photos/13822502@N04/2553949983/
<JLuc> these click boxes
<Quintin> bioterror: been there done that, DOESN'T WORK
<JLuc> that enable "digital" and "digital input"
<JLuc> (and more like pcm, etc)
<bioterror> Quintin, does it work with firefox then, instead of chromium
<JLuc> alsamixer is not enough to enable the mic (on a dell vostro)
<JLuc> well : doesnt seem to be enough
<Quintin> JLuc: use tab to switch from playback to recording properties
<Quintin> bioterror: no idea, firefox is not installed
<Quintin> about:plugins only shows default plugin
<JLuc> everything is about 90% quintin
<JLuc> i'm trying to follow the http://www.fbollon.net/node/161  page
<JLuc> (sorry its in french)
<JLuc> that tells to access afterward the "volume control preferences and option panes" with checkboxes to enable such and such
<JLuc> that tells to access afterward the "volume control preferences and option pane" with checkboxes to enable such and such
<JLuc> in the tray the volume control is there
<JLuc> but the "volume control preferences" option is grayed out
<JLuc> (in the right clic menu)
<JLuc> so it exists on lubuntu aswell :
<JLuc> but how to access it ?
<bioterror> I have no lubuntu computers near me, as I am at work
<JLuc> thank you anyway bioterror :-)
<JLuc> you've been helpfull a couple of times allready
<bioterror> are you trying to get skype to work
<JLuc> yes
<JLuc> it works for chats and i can hear people calling
<JLuc> but no mic
<bioterror> skype has always been a PITA
<JLuc> i have tryed all differents options in all skype audio preferences
<JLuc> there is a problem too with the F keys in alsamixer
<JLuc> F1 F2 F3 F6 etc
<JLuc> they dont work but quit the programme,
<JLuc> printing a cap letter
<JLuc> afterward
<JLuc> like F2 displays Q
<JLuc> after quiting alsamixer
<JLuc> instead of "system information"
<JLuc> but F6 "select sound card" works fine !!
<JLuc> but doesnt seem to remember what it is told...
<JLuc> i install "gnome-media"
<JLuc> so as to get a sound recorder
<JLuc> and maybe access to options
<bioterror> JLuc, use another terminal
<bioterror> lxterminal sucks
<bioterror> no problems with urxvt, for example
<JLuc> hrmm
<JLuc> see you
<MK``> Hello, I want to install Lubuntu; I already have Ubuntu installed, what package do I need?
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends
<bioterror> one package to install them all!!!!
<MrChrisDruif> Why without recommends bioterror?
<bioterror> becouse
<bioterror> I wont tell you
<bioterror> hahaha!
<MK``> haha I was just about to ask, i was reading the manual :P
<bioterror> look yourself what happens with that switch and without it
<MK``> what is the difference?
<bioterror> it's not rocket science
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't install ALL the programs of a default Lubuntu install, right bioterror?
<bioterror> it drops some "crap" off that's not needed
<MK``> ah, like duplicate terminal apps?
<bioterror> no
<MrChrisDruif> Not if you already have Ubuntu installed :P
<MrChrisDruif> It would be handy in a 64-bit fresh install me thinks
<MK``> so it's the same as --less-crap-to-remove
<bioterror> :D
<MrChrisDruif> Yay, quick search finally works with me in Lubuntu :P
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed MK``
<MrChrisDruif> But where's the fun in that? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Might be a bit offtopic though, come joins us on #lubuntu-offtopic if you want MK``
<MK``> I did!
<MrChrisDruif> Does anybody know where I can change keyboard-shortcuts?
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, you can edit keyboard shortcuts by editing .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml file
<szczur> part with keybindings starts with <keyboard>
<szczur> around line 163 (it may be different on your PC)
<MrChrisDruif> In which folder is it, because when I do "leafpad .config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml" it's an empty file :-/
<bioterror> lubuntu
<bioterror> rc
<szczur> ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<szczur> this should be correct
<MrChrisDruif> szczur: I tried ~/ as well
<szczur> what files do you have in ~/.config/openbox folder?
<MrChrisDruif> 9 folders and 4 files
<MrChrisDruif> Ahh
<szczur> huh?
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe change it to lubuntu-rc.xml :P
<MrChrisDruif> Those folders/files where in .config
<MrChrisDruif> In /openbox was lubuntu-rc.xml
<MrChrisDruif> So it should be "leafpad ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml"
<MrChrisDruif> Do I need to reload for changed to apply?
 * MrChrisDruif not used to making changes with .xml files :P
<bioterror> sxzxzcxczxczccur
<bioterror> :D
<szczur_> biobiobiobterror :)
<szczur_> XD
<bioterror> hi
<szczur> hi
<szczur> what's up?
<bioterror> wasting last 24mins at work
<bioterror> eating apple and doing some windows profiles
<szczur> :)
<LAcan_> guys my google results come back in a foreign language... the results are english but all the meta like date etc are in... cyrillic or something. know how i can fix it?
#lubuntu 2011-04-21
<LAcan> guys, how can I check my bootlog? I see a number of errors when I bootup but they scroll by too fast and the ubuntu opens its login screen...?
<jbicha> hi
<jbicha> any Lubuntu devs around?
<MrChrisDruif> I've got an error in Lubuntu 10.04 when clicking on links in Pidgin
<MrChrisDruif> Unable to open URL. The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone any idea?
<mark76> About?
<MrChrisDruif> About clicking on a link in Pidgin and opening it in the browser :)
<MrChrisDruif> mark76: Currently I get this error: Unable to open URL. The 'Manual' browser command has been chosen, but no command has been set.
<mark76> Ah! I've had that too
<mark76> Which version of Pidgin?
<MrChrisDruif> Let me check
<MrChrisDruif> 2.6.6
<MrChrisDruif> mark76: I'm running Lubuntu 10.04....finally:P
<mark76> Go adn grab the latest version from the Pidgin website
<mark76> and
<mark76> It fixes that bug
<MrChrisDruif> Hehe :P
<MrChrisDruif> Updating
<mark76> So how's life?
<MrChrisDruif> mark76: Updating didn't solve the problem in Lubuntu :P
<mark76> Oh right
<szczur> MrChrisDruif, go to the Tools -> Preferences
<mark76> Well there may have been more. But I forget what it was
<mark76> Try asking on the #pidgin channel
<szczur> on the Browser tab Select something other than Manual
<MrChrisDruif> Great szczur :)
<szczur> set it to Desktop Default
<MrChrisDruif> :D
<vesanoob> hello
<vesanoob> how i can add menu item to Lubuntu?
<vesanoob> i have nautilus installed
<vesanoob> i want to add it to my menu list
<vesanoob> its for other users not for me :/
<vesanoob> so it would be good thing to add it to menu list
<vesanoob> but how
<MK``> will Lubuntu 11.04 be ubuntu 11.04 's codebase?
<MrChrisDruif> What?
<MrChrisDruif> You mean based on Ubuntu's code?
<MK``> yeah, the 11.04 infrastructure
<MrChrisDruif> They both use the same repositories if that is what you meant?
<MK``> Well I read about 10.10, "Lubuntu is actually not part of the Ubuntu family, and not build with the current Ubuntu infrastructure. This release is considered as a « stable beta », a result that could be a final and stable release if we was included in the Ubuntu family."
<MK``> I assumed that it was not strictly using the same base as ubuntu 10.10
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, well we're still working on becoming a official derivate of Ubuntu :)
<MK``> Ah ok :) but, will installing lubuntu-desktop on top of an ubuntu installation work the same as using the lone lubuntu installation?
<szczur> MK``, lubuntu is using the same repositories as ubuntu except additional ppa
<MK``>  /is it now
<szczur> MK``, it will install lubuntu as it is on Live CD with all of it's programs but you will keep your previous environment too (GNOME, KDE or whatever it was)
<szczur> please take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/#Install%20Lubuntu%20from%20Ubuntu%20or%20any%20Ubuntu%20flavors
<szczur> it will guide you if you don't want previous desktop anymore
<MrChrisDruif> szczur: Doesn't it refer to the psychocats-site? :P
<szczur> yes, it does
<MK``> Heh. But thanks, I was just confirming :)
<MK``> I have Kubuntu and Xubuntu also installed on here :D I wanted to know if I could try Lubuntu as well without any problems
#lubuntu 2011-04-22
<LAcan>  big newb question: how can I tell where stuff is getting installed to? like directories...?
<szczur> LAcan, you cannot do it if you're installing from packages by using synaptic, apt-get or ubuntu software center
<LAcan> szczur, so theres no place where all these things are installed?
<szczur> binaries (the files are scaterred in /usr folder. you can check where files are installed by running synaptic -> rightclicking on the package you want to check andclicking properties
<szczur> there's a tab called "installed files"
<szczur> by default files are located in /usr folder
<szczur> mostly things that are not executable
<look> greetings, i have a question, is there a tutorial on installing lubuntu on the XO laptop? (olpc?)
<look> hello?
* head_victim changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu 10.10 has been released || Please use the Bit-Torrent to download at http://j.mp/lu-10-10 || Off-topic discussion in #lubuntu-offtopic || Documentation can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu || A review of Lubuntu - http://bit.ly/gXlJ94 || 11.04 Beta2 Available via Torrent @ http://bit.ly/hPiuUt
<head_victim> Just updated the testing link to a Beta 2 torrent in case people were wondering
<kosaidpo|> hello guys
<kosaidpo|> i wanna upgade my dist  is there any risque ??
<Lostmonk> shalom
<mark76> /:-)
<Lostmonk> is there a way to burn the lubuntu disk as bootable if I cant burn it as an iso?
<davidstoll> Hello everyone.  I have a webcam that is not being nice to me.  It works in all 3 Ubuntu machines I tried, but not in my Lubuntu machine.  lsusb detects it and a /dev/video0 is created, but programs like cheese or testwebcam.com are not able to use the device.  Would anyone be willing to help me troubleshoot?
<MrChrisDruif> davidstoll: Did you select the right source for video input in Cheese for instance?
<davidstoll> There is only the one source, so I have no choices on the Lubuntu machine.  On my Ubuntu machine with a built-in webcam, I can switch between the two in preferences.
<MrChrisDruif> I can't test here...no built-in or external webcam available
<davidstoll> I also have a MythBuntu machine and it also does not work on that machine, so it seems like something is not included on the lighter builds.
<bioterror> r5
<skrite> hey all, can i use the connection manager to set up an ADSL connection?
<afroman> hello
<MrChrisDruif> Hai afroman
<afroman> how is it?
<MrChrisDruif> Good, you?
<afroman> a quick question, I want to run a linux on my smartphone
<MrChrisDruif> Ahhh...Android :)
<afroman> but I can't download android... can I?
<afroman> and besides I have a 2-3 year phone....
<MrChrisDruif> Yeah, but that is Linux on a smartphone...
<MrChrisDruif> Which one do you have?
<afroman> htc p4350
<MrChrisDruif> This one? http://www.itechnews.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/HTC-P4350-ppc-phone.jpg
<afroman> that's the 1
<wizonesolutions> Hi again. Wondering how I can share files in Lubuntu.
<wizonesolutions> Apparently a newer pcmanfm2 has the capability, but that package is held back from being upgraded...probably for good reason...so don't want to unpin it without asking...
<wizonesolutions> Specifically, I want to create a Samba share for a folder so I can access it across the network from my Windows boxes.
<MrChrisDruif> afroman: I think you need to find a solution for yourself. the xda-developers forum might be your best shot
<afroman> can one instal lubuntu on my phone?
<MrChrisDruif> afroman: And I also think you can best stick to Android for your phone
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: How do you mean held back?
<wizonesolutions> It means it's pinned, it doesn't get auto-upgraded when I run apt-get upgrade
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<MrChrisDruif> I've got that with some kernel somehow in 10.04
<wizonesolutions> I don't care if I use pcmanfm or not
<wizonesolutions> just want to reasonably easily get this folder shared
<MrChrisDruif> wizonesolutions: Might this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Hmm maybe, didn't really want to go into the config file though. I found this, going to run with it for a bit and see if a share option appears in the FM http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=1376&f=6
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, good luck with that wizonesolutions :)
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623346 is essentially the solution. Oh yay, got it working :)
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Thanks for listening
<MrChrisDruif> Great :)
<MrChrisDruif> Your welcome, we all want a listening ear from time to time
<MrChrisDruif> But your still liking Lubuntu wizonesolutions?
<wizonesolutions> MrChrisDruif: Yeah, it does the job :)
#lubuntu 2011-04-23
<stlsaint> Hey off topic channel won't connect for me
<stlsaint> Sends me to a empty room
<Unit193> #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<stlsaint> Yea
<Unit193> Does the status window give you anything? (Does AndChat have one?)
<stlsaint> Nope
<stlsaint> I hqve status window
<stlsaint> It says that lubuntu-offtopic is no such channel
<Unit193> Did you put the # on front?
<stlsaint> Yes.
<Unit193> I have no idea... Normally, you're put into an empty channel if it doesn't exist
<stlsaint> Brb
<joao_> Hi guys
<joao_> I'm in need of some help
<bioterror> what kind of help
<joao_> can anyone tell me how to pin a shortcut to the panel, next to the others like chromium ans such?
<joao_> just started using lubunto yesterday and there ares till a couple of things that I need to gest used to
<bioterror> right click and there's edit
<bioterror> you should be able to add applications
<bioterror> http://ubuntu-lxde.wikidot.com/panel-launcher
<joao_> you mean in the panel, right?
<joao_> okay i'll check it
<joao_> thx
<bioterror> as you can see
<bioterror> that application needs to be in /usr/share/applications/
<bioterror> ther's foobar.desktop
<joao_> ah i see
<joao_> let me try that
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ you can find guides to how to make own .desktop file
<bioterror> I'm off before wife starts to nag even more
<joao_> :)
<joao_> thx a bunch
<joao_> on track now
<joao_> Ok got it
<joao_> the problem was I was right clicking over icons like chromium
<joao_> it has to be over the file manager icon, otherwise it won't work
<joao_> thx
<sagaci> what's lubuntu like, the 11.04 version
<Unit193> Welcome back, stlsaint
<stlsaint> Unit193: sup sup
<kristian-aalborg> hi all, is there a problem with unetbootin and lubuntu 10.10?
#lubuntu 2011-04-24
<strycore> hey all
<strycore> can somebody explain what is happening here ?  http://strycore.com/videos/lubuntu-wtf.ogv
<MrBadWiki> It seems your virtual machine software isn't liking Lubuntu?
<strycore> Looks like it
<MrBadWiki> strycore: If I look at the desktop switcher in the bottom it seems it's already opened once when you double-click it for the second time?
<strycore> but someone says it works perfectly with that setup ( http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Talk:Ubuntu_Lucid_on_OLPC_XO#Lubuntu_distro_installed )
<strycore> oh I didn't notice the desktop switcher
<MrBadWiki> If you look at the clip...you'll see
<strycore> it show in the desktop switcher before displying on screen, anyway i tried it making sure there was only one double click andthe window behaves the same way
<strycore> i'll try installing with the mini.iso ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD ) , I can get lubuntu that way, right ?
<MrBadWiki> So waiting a bit more doesn't help?
<strycore> nope
<MrBadWiki> Hmm....weird
<strycore> I tried lubuntu 10.10 and it didn't have that problem (the problem was that it required 3.5Gb to install and I only have a 2Gb USB stick)
<MrBadWiki> But indeed installing with the mini.iso with these instructions ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall ) would work
<strycore> ok thanks, i'll try that
<MrBadWiki> Btw...with those instructions you'll only the depended applications. If you want all the default applications change this < sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop > to < sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop >
<slackmeister> good morning
<slackmeister> how do you enable compositing?
<ericy> slackmeister:  What is compositing? (Is that related to having trasparent menu bars and such?)
<MrChrisDruif> Yes
<slackmeister> ericy, yes
<ericy> MrChrisDruif:  I would (also) be interested in transparent menu bars (aka panels) and such.
<slackmeister> Docky is a heavy consumer of compositing
<MrChrisDruif> There is a lightweight app to enable it
<slackmeister> MrChrisDruif, please tell :)
<MrChrisDruif> xcomp...something...
<slackmeister> hmmm
<MrChrisDruif> Let me find it for ya
<jmarsden> http://www.dwasifar.com/?p=1442 is a blog article about someone adding compositing and docky to Lubuntu, it might be relevant.
<slackmeister> xcompmgr MrChrisDruif ?
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<slackmeister> jmarsden, thanks
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<slackmeister> you too MrChrisDruif :)
<ericy> What does docky do?
<slackmeister> ericy, docky is well... a dock
<MrChrisDruif> xD
<slackmeister> you know the thingy OSX has on the bottom screen
<slackmeister> same ting
<ericy> slackmeister:  What does dock mean?
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed, it performs the same task as the LXDE bar in the bottom...well almost
<slackmeister> ericy, www.google.com my friend :)
<MrChrisDruif> It doesn't have notification area for instance
<ericy> In my LXDE , I have a full bar top and bottom.
<slackmeister> brb
<slackmeister> xcompmgr decided not to like me
<slackmeister> it's funny how i started with lubuntu yesterday and bam, i'm in love
<phillw> slackmeister: it happened that way for me as well :D
 * slackmeister is reading jmarsden's link
<slackmeister> phillw, hehe ^^
<ericy> slackmeister:  phillw: I've been using Ubuntu for 2 years. Two months ago I tried Lubuntu and now I don't miss Ubuntu.
<slackmeister> Ubuntu is ok, but i don't like the way it's currently going
<MrChrisDruif> With it's Unity you mean slackmeister?
<slackmeister> MrChrisDruif, indeed
<ericy> I've found Ubuntu 10.10 to be quite good and nice; but I prefer Lubuntu 10.10.
<ericy> I've setup my Lubunu with a top and bottom panel (just as in Gnome based Ubuntu).
<slackmeister> i just love how tidy and minimalistic LXDE is
<slackmeister> it doesn't make anything out of itself or anything
<ericy> Yep.
<MrChrisDruif> slackmeister: How do you mean?
<slackmeister> MrChrisDruif, it's just there providing what you need and it does it quick
<slackmeister> it's not a lot of menus and flashy effects or anything like that
<MrChrisDruif> Alright
<ericy> Yes, it's hard to explain. When I booted up Ubuntu yesterday, after running Lubuntu for about 2 months... Yes, Ubuntu seems very rich and appealing... but when I'm back to Lubuntu _I don't miss Ubuntu_.
<MrChrisDruif> I understand what you mean :)
<ericy> Where can I post one screenshot?
<MrChrisDruif> imgur.com
<MrChrisDruif> Or even twitpic.com
<slackmeister> hmmmm
<MrChrisDruif> But you'd need twitter for the latter...
<ericy> slackmeister: MrChrisDruif: Please see my one Lubuntu screenshot. http://i.imgur.com/PLOdf.png
<MrChrisDruif> Turquoise panels? =-O
<MrChrisDruif> And 8 desktops? :P
<ericy> .
<ericy> ...
<MrChrisDruif> And minted window borders? :D
<MrChrisDruif> I'd really freak out if I'd use your Lubuntu....but that is your system, so it's your choice of course :)
<MrChrisDruif> 2 network managers?
<MrChrisDruif> Or is it even 3?
<slackmeister> MrChrisDruif, noticed the same
<MrChrisDruif> ericy: ^
<ericy> It's hard to explain.
<slackmeister> ericy, you just need one network manager don
<slackmeister> don't you?
<ericy> One gives me rate/flow feedback, the other just gives me connect and change wlan connection.
<slackmeister> compositing just won't work
<ericy> slackmeister:  What kind of hardware do you have?
<slackmeister> it's intelbased
<slackmeister> laptop
<ericy> I mean, what kind of graphic ?
<slackmeister> some on board intel graphics card
<ericy> Mmm.
<slackmeister> xcompmgr just spits out errors
<slackmeister> how do you change window manager btw?
<hyperair> window-manager --replace?
<slackmeister> not found
<phillw> hiyas hyperair
<hyperair> hi phillw
<hyperair> slackmeister: well i really mean replace window-manager with whatever window manager you want to use
<slackmeister> sudo window-manager compiz?
 * hyperair facepalm
<hyperair> sorry, i'm going to go and jump off a few cliffs for a moment
<hyperair> oh but you probably want compiz --replace
<slackmeister> hyperair, dude just tell me where i type this and i'll may understand
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> alt+f2
<hyperair> run dialog
<slackmeister> hyperair, thank you, did know that
<slackmeister> didn't
<slackmeister> that didn't go too well
<Guest81253> Anybody familiar with Kernelcheck?
<ericy> Guest81253:  Not me.
<ericy> What does it do?
<Guest81253> Automates kernel download and compile
<wg67c> Hi, I have a question about PPA
<slackmeister> hyperair, still no luck
<tom_fritter> i opened a terminal and typed: cd ~/.xchat2 but can't find colors.conf or pevents.conf?
<zonox> tom_fritter, maybe a reinstall will be the answer :S
<zonox> or find the template file for those two
<tom_fritter> shall do a reinstall of xchat
<tom_fritter> ty zonox
<zonox> tom_fritter, np :)
<slackmeister> so, why isn't lubuntu supported by Canonical?
<phillw> slackmeister: Canonical are still writing the rules for a new flavour, we are treated by everyone as a fully adopted member of ubuntu in terms of access to teams etc.
<slackmeister> so what's this endorsement thing?
<phillw> slackmeister: this is best discussed in #lubuntu-offtopic this is a support channel.
<slackmeister> i guess
<tom_fritter> Hi
<tom_fritter> I am using xchat 2.8.8-1ubuntu1 and i have been trying to change the theme
<tom_fritter> but when i open a terminal and type: cd ~/.xchat2/
<tom_fritter> i can't locate the colors.conf and pevents.conf files?
<tom_fritter> could someone help me please
<tom_fritter> oh well
<kristian_> hi all
<kristian_> this is the dude usually suffixed -aalborg
<kristian_> I just put Lubuntu 10.10 on a couple of boxen... one is a laptop with wifi, the other a desktop with an ethernet card... I would like to use the laptop as a router of sorts
<kristian-livecd_> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Hai kristian-livecd_
<kristian-livecd_> just put Lubuntu on a Dell workstation with 512 megs of RAM :)
<kristian-livecd_> MrChrisDruif, Deja Vu!
<MrChrisDruif> Indeed ;)
<kristian-livecd_> the end user is vietnamese... I got the language packs I could think of, but only half the menu items are translated
<kristian-livecd_> all of the main menu is cool, but the apps have english names still
<MrChrisDruif> Isn't that part of the language preferences?
<MrChrisDruif> Move all the Vietnamese up to the top and check again?
<kristian-livecd_> I have to Koi Dang Lai, one moment ;)
<kristian-livecd_> this is only for this one user
#lubuntu 2012-04-16
<JohnBeales> Hey Guys, what's the best and/or easiest, (hopefully they're both the same), to get Lubuntu running on EC2? Ideally I don't want to have to fire up a full ubuntu install and strip everything out, unless it's super easy to do, (I'm not a linux genius, by any stretch)?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Unit193> JohnBeales: EC2, isn't that cli so a server OS would be better? Maybe Debian or Ubuntu server?
<JohnBeales> You would think, but I need a desktop, (I'm taking screenshots of websites), and am hoping that Lubuntu will be faster than my current full-ubuntu setup.
<Unit193> Never done it myself, so you may be able to use lubuntu-core, but not sure that's working right now.
<JohnBeales> In theory I could install some sort of super-minimal linux, then add window managers & stuff, but I'm looking for an easier way where I don't have to spend a week learning what's what.
<JohnBeales> According to the minimal installation page that should work, although wouldn't I have both the lubuntu-core installed, plus unity and all that ubuntu crap?
<JohnBeales> I'm also working on installing to a VMWare fusion virtual machine that I may be able to upload & import into EC2.
<JohnBeales> But the thought of waiting for a whole VM to upload on DSL is making me second-guess that plan.
<Unit193> Can't you just install directly using alternate installer?
<Unit193> Note: I haven't touched an EC2 before ever, so I'm doing nothing better than a guess.
<JohnBeales> I have to boot something, though. You can't get a raw system on EC2, you need to access it by SSH or some sort of remote desktop, which requires an OS
<JohnBeales> .. which makes it tough to use an "exotic" OS
<Unit193> Alright, so you install the bare using mini.iso, upload, then install lubuntu-desktop?
<JohnBeales> That's what I'm hoping to do. I'll see if it works.  If not I'll have to start with Ubuntu, (which is available already in EC2), and strip it.
<JohnBeales> I just finished my mini.iso install, and am waiting for it to reboot. Then I'll make sure I have SSH and see if I can figure out how to upload it l)
<Unit193> !purelxde |If you have to do it the other way
<ubottu> If you have to do it the other way: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<JohnBeales> Cool, thanks.  That's the kind of docs I need.
<Unit193> Well, hope it all works out and that I helped a little.
<JohnBeales> Well, my install into a VM from mini.iso doesn't seem to be bootable, so I'm going to try stripping an existing ubuntu install with the link you provided.
<Unit193> Note, it's made for Ubuntu typical, not the EC2 one. ;)
<JohnBeales> Yeah, I'm finding that most of the packages in the cleanup instructions aren't there, but that just means that things go faster
<JohnBeales> Since I don't have a screen, I'm using a virtual frame buffer as a screen, but I'm not sure how to start the window managers & stuff, (or even what's needed).  I'm sure there's a script somewhere that would run if a screen was attached, does anyone know where it is?
<Unit193> The command would normally be  startlubuntu, but not fully sure that's what you're talking about.
<JohnBeales> I'll look ;)
<JohnBeales> Do you know where the startubuntu command is kept, so I can look at it? (I'm guessing it's a script)
<JohnBeales> Found it, in /usr/bin
<Unit193> Heh, welp...
<souliaq> is true that Lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS?
<kanliot> yes true
<souliaq> damn, but if ubuntu repositories are updated, then Lubuntu keep updated in some way, right?
<kanliot> well 99% of updated isn't very good
<Unit193> Core and all, just not LXDE.
<Unit193> 99% is rather good, just not LXDE.
<kanliot> but then people are running 10.10 and so on without too much trouble
<souliaq> ah ok, that's good.
<Unit193> Just not the L in Lubuntu. ;)
<micahg> BTW, FTR, not being LTS doesn't mean that the Lubuntu team can't update packages in the LTS, but rather that there just won't be point release ISOs
<micahg> and there's no official commitment to support for >18 months
<Unit193> While that is helpful, the problem was very few devs.
<micahg> right, just saying if you get more later, you can still do bug fixes that would normally qualify for SRU
<Unit193> Thanks, though I can't help with that.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone..
<NQTropic> hi all
<NQTropic> hey Gorilla_No_Baka
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. i am back
<NQTropic> k
<Gorilla_No_Baka> so.. i am trying to run a script and it's telling me the files does not exist.. i am on a lubuntu 12 #!/bin/bash
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas on why?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it gives me bash: lubuntu12: No such file or directory
<NQTropic> apart from the obvious the file does not exist
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> it does.. i made the script ... is right in front of me.. :)
<NQTropic> set to executable?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yup
<Gorilla_No_Baka> do you think it might be because somebody decided to left out the ia32-libs?
<NQTropic> i guess it is a bit above me, try asking in #ubuntu+1
<Gorilla_No_Baka> neah.. i decided to install it anyway.. those muppets will tell me to switch over to superbloaded crappy ass ubuntu pago-whatever..
<NQTropic> it's console stuff, they dont need to know it's lubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> good point..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. Apparently there's a lot of missing libs in Lubuntu... (Even after i have instaled the  ia32-libs)
<Gorilla_No_Baka> http://pastebin.com/ia90XwEa
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right...bash no such file or directory ...ia32-libs exist on my computer.. i tried to reinstall bash.. no joy.. Any idea?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anyone alive?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> sudo apt-get install libc6-i386* lib32gcc1* lib32z1* lib32stdc++6* ia32-libs*
<NQTropic> did I miss anything?
<KM0201> NQTropic: looks like someone named Gorilla_No_Baka was having some ia32libs issues
<KM0201> other than that, quiet as a churchmouse
<NQTropic> i didn;t miss anything then, thanks KM0201 :)
<KM0201> ;)
<KM0201> i was asleep while that was going on
<KM0201> my guess is, he hasn't updated a 12.04 system, because that shouldn't be an issue anymore
<KM0201> question on the desktop pager for Lubuntu.. why can't you "set" it like Gnome.. where instead of all the workspaces being shown side by side in the panel... where you can set it to be "2x4" or "4x4" .. etc.. rather than stacked all side by side
<bkm> hello, (on Oneric) i get The Flash plug-in was blocked because it is out of date using chromium. I have a more recent plugin, but it does not seem to work. i have followed a bunch of online recipies, but the situation does not seem to improve.
<bkm> if i say, Run this time, it works fine, but i do not know if this has security problems
<gordonjcp> bkm: sudo apt-get install firefox ;-)
<gordonjcp> I put up with chromium for about a day
<bkm> not on this poor lappy. it seems to use more resources than chromium
<gordonjcp> it looks pretty good but it's so slow and crashy
<gordonjcp> and the "this file may harm your computer" thing is infuriating
<bkm> never see that!
<bkm> i wonder if that is something i turned off...
<gordonjcp> bkm: try downloading a PDF
<gordonjcp> you can't turn it off, and the Chromium devs say they have no plans to make it turn-off-able
<bkm> it works fine. you you have a specific pdf?
<gordonjcp> just in case, y'know, *somehow* a Microsoft Windows virus that uses Adobe Acrobat Reader can somehow infect a Linux machine through Evince
<gordonjcp> bkm: no, any PDF at all
<smile4life-jarig> baby. :p
<smile4ever> bye :)
<sqrrl_> hey, i try to set the default view of pcmanfm like here: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=638 but it does not work. I created the file .config/pcmanfm/main.lxde with configuration
<sqrrl_> any suggestions?
<Unit193> .config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf should be the file
<sqrrl_> Unit193: That does not work, do i have to restart/relog?
<Unit193> You have to restart the pcmanfm process, and that handles the desktop.
<Unit193> So logout anbd back in.
<sqrrl_> Ok, if i not return, it worked, thanks :)
<wxl> there's no good way to restart pcmanfm without logging out is there?
<Unit193> killall pcmanfm && pcmanfm --desktop -d  is as close I think.
<wxl> ah there's the necessary switches
<Unit193> --profile lubuntu
<Unit193> Forgot that one too.
<wxl> duly noted
<NQTropic> hi all
<mandi> I have one question...I want to try lubuntu for an old computer so I thought to ask first for the availability of drivers. I have tried ubuntu and it managed to get the drivers itself. Will lubuntu do the same ?
<Unit193> Should as the core is the same.
<mandi> ok, ty
<PoaB> lubntu doesn't use lxde in 12.x - i'm surprised.. why?
<Unit193> Lubuntu uses LXDE in 12.04.
<PoaB> hmm then i got something wrong - thx - wired
<civixier> hi all. I have a problem I can't seem to get a grip on. When I suspend my ux21e and start it up again the screen brightness goes back to 100%. Any ideas?
<qwebirc444214> hello, probably a stupid question but does lubuntu use .deb and does it have the same level of support ubuntu has with drivers?
<Unit193> Lubuntu is using the Ubuntu core system but LXDE rather than Unity/Gnome.
<qwebirc444214> so yes? XD
<Unit193> Should, yep.
<qwebirc444214> :D ty
<qwebirc444214> umm... more possibly silly questions x3  does lubuntu have a software center like ubuntu and do all the programs and codecs in that work with lubuntu?
<Unit193> Basically should, but since some have high depends, are better off not being installed.  You can install Ubuntu software center, or in 12.04 there will be a "Lubuntu Software Center" by default.
#lubuntu 2012-04-17
<lewbuntu> [11.10] anyone know how to keep the wired connection working after suspend?
<lewbuntu> it's kind of hit and miss, it never works immediately after, sometimes it works if i wait several minutes, and usually (but not always) fixes itself after reboot
<dihi228> hey all, I'd like to install FF 10.0.3 ESR, but i don't see older versions in synaptic.   any help in how to do this?
<dihi228> and by FF i mean Firefox
<kanliot> you can download firefox from the website
<kanliot> i've done it it's not that hard
<dihi228> i dl'd the tar ball and unpacked it...but what do i do...look for an installer script?
<kanliot> look for the binary
<dihi228> what is that?
<dihi228> is it the thing called "firefox" with the gear icon
<kanliot> hmmm
<kanliot> just double-click away util you find it
<kanliot> your results may vary
<kanliot> oh he left
<kanliot> i bet his pc exploded
<lewbuntu> fixed my wired connection loss from suspend. opened /etc/pm/config.d/config and added SUSPEND_MODULES="r8169"
<man> hi
<kanliot> hey man
<kanliot> are you 'the man' ?
<NQTropic> hey nerd
<NQTropic> *nerds
<man> yeah
<kanliot> i'm a nerd-american thank you
<kanliot> to use my correct name
<NQTropic> I'm nerd Aussie, so beat that :P
<man> i cant start lubuntu in my machine
<kanliot> ok
<NQTropic> I can
<NQTropic> i guess that's not really much help though
<man> the lubuntu starts my monitor apppears out of frequency
<kanliot> man
<kanliot> can you ask in the #ubuntu channel
<kanliot> i don't have an answer to that question
<NQTropic> so kanliot do you use a fast modern pc to run lubunut?
<kanliot> i do
<mayko> I'm having continuing sound/mic issues with lubuntu. alsamixer looks all wrong; pavucontrol is not helping. My friends think I'm an idiot for using Linux because I can't call them. Halp.
<kanliot> there's a long troubleshooting guide i can point you to
<kanliot> but it is kinda long
<kanliot> do you really need pulseaudio?
<kanliot> really i'm no expert,  i'm having my own audio problems
<mayko> what would I do, remove pavucontrol and see if the problem goes away?
<mayko> *remove pulseaudio
<kanliot> what is the problem
<mayko> I'll take a look at the guide; i've looked at a few but this might help
<mayko> Internal mic only works intermittantly. Sometimes sound cuts off too
<mayko> plugging in a webcam sometimes helps temprorarily
<kanliot> hm
<kanliot> intermittent doesn't sound like pulseaudio
<kanliot> it either works or not
<kanliot> can you buy a usb headphones?
<kanliot> they work well with pulseaudio
<kanliot> again, i'm just guessing here
<mayko> i mean technically i could but.... i don't think i should have to. I just bought a new computer hoping that it would work better than my old one.
<kanliot> well there's other ways to get help for your pc
<kanliot> try the forums, google
<kanliot> but if your hardware isn't supported well,
<kanliot> if the drivers aren't good
<kanliot> then there's not a lot you can do
<kanliot> i just bought a new motherboard.  it wouldn't work at all with lubuntu 11.10
<kanliot> no idea why
<kanliot> really there should be a hardware compatibility page somewhere
<NQTropic> anyone know a gui web browser the displays websites as text only?
<lewbuntu> is there any way to add command line arguments to shortcuts in LXDE menu or the desktop (which i assume is maintained by PCManFM)? for example starting firefox in safe mode with "usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode %u". if i add "-safe-mode" it just automatically removes itself.
<kanliot> YEAH use lxshortcut to create a new shortcut
<lewbuntu> i'm using LXShortcut but none of the commands actually save. "usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode %u" reverts back to "usr/bin/firefox %u". "usr/bin/chromium-browser --incognito %U" reverts back to "usr/bin/chromium-browser %U"
<kanliot> yeah lxshortcut
<kanliot> is... not user friendly
<kanliot> is it?
<kanliot> just edit the text file then i guess
<lewbuntu> i could do that, though i'd rather have a shortcut that's separate for safe mode. otherwise i'd have to edit the textfile again if i don't want safe mode. it defeats the purpose of a shortcut.
<kanliot> if you find a tutorial for lxshortcut let me know
<kanliot> i've been beggin 4 1
<kanliot> can't you just copy the shortcut?
<kanliot> and then edit the copy?
<lewbuntu> i can't even create a shortcut on the desktop using lxshortcut -o  ~/Desktop/my_shorcut.desktop
<lewbuntu> typing that command opens the "Application Shortcut" window/GUI, but nothing appears on the desktop once i try to create the shortcut
<kanliot> is there a shortcut on the lxde menu?
<lewbuntu> no
<kanliot> can you copy and paste a shortcut onto the desktop?
<hectorlopez> hi there, anyone have experience whit streaming via web whit vlc and lubuntu?
<lewbuntu> yeah, but i can't actually edit it aside from the shortcut's name and permissions
<kanliot> yeah vlc works sometimes
<kanliot> edit it with a text editor
<kanliot> i stream audio all the time
<meet> i have got this windows based game which i want to install in lubuntu.any suggestions?
<Unit193> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<meet> i tried once installing this game but the on double clicking the app nothing happened. so is there anything else needed alongwith wine?
<meet> @ Unit193
<Unit193> You need to mark it as executable.
<meet> but does not wine do it by itself?
<meet> infact in ubuntu 10.04 the system crashed or something.. i got the black screen with system check msgs.. like the bsod in windows..
<Unit193> Nope, it doesn't.
<meet> Unit123: so i plan to install the wine packge from lubuntu software center and then install the game tthrough it.
<meet> Unit193: will i have to install directx7 or anything else? and what is winetricks?
<kanliot> what game are you trying to run?
<meet> burgershop2. its requirements are low but it needs directx7
<kanliot> use wine to open the burgershop installer
<meet> i did that but the game doesnt open
<kanliot> well make sure you're running it with wine
<kanliot> and make sure you're running the right program
<kanliot> otherwise not a lot you can do
<kanliot> you might try a vm
<meet> the wine app db gives it a gold rating and says everythng workd well. it also ran in ubuntu 11.10. but its giving me trouble here.
<kanliot> some vms have hardware acceleration
<kanliot> hm
<kanliot> if it works in ubuntu, should work in lubuntu
<NQTropic> what's happening geeks?
<NQTropic> I'm back
<NQTropie> hi AmberJ
<grifo74> hi lubuntu 12.04 is lts?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> afaik no
<AmberJ_> hello NQTropie
<NQTropie> what u doin AmberJ
<NQTropie> JohnDoe_71Rus, 12.04 is lts
<AmberJ_> "lubuntu 12.04" isn't LTS....all other ubuntu distros are LTS
<NQTropie> oh ok........ does it matter?
<NQTropie> you can install ubuntu command line and apt-get lubuntu
<NQTropie> I'll be staying with 11.10 for a while as i have everything just how i like it
<kuato-AR> Good morning people
<kuato-AR> at least good morning for me, here in Argentina
<kuato-AR> :P
<kuato-AR> I have a little problem with lubuntu 11.10 and 2 sound cards, one onboard and one PCI , lubuntu does not recognize that my onboard sound is off in the bios setup
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try blacklist modules
<kuato-AR> can you explain me how to do that ? I'm totally noob on this
<kuato-AR> i need a little guide on what files do i need to edit and what to add or remove, sorry
<kuato-AR> i was searching on google but every guide talks about deactivating the onboard card using the bios setup, but nothing about blacklisting
<kuato-AR> the bios setup just have an option to turn off the onboard sound when a pci is plugged in
<kuato-AR> there is no option to turn it off by demand
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kuato-AR: some like this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/104699-how-blacklist-audio-modules.html but be carefull.
<kuato-AR> I will try that
<kuato-AR> But how do i know wich one is the correct sound board ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kuato-AR:  lspci or lsusb then find Audio device. then go to google to find witch modules use soundcard's
<kuato-AR> It seems that there is a modem audio device too
<mds`> Hello. I'm having a bit of trouble in trying to set up my two monitors so that they are independent. As of now, they are cloning each other's display.
<bioterror> ?? xrandr
<bioterror> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<mds`> I see this isn't going to be a quick thing like in Windows. :D
<mds`> I will check it out, though. I downloaded a driver called AMD Catalyst Control Center. It won't allow me to use its administrative features, though.
<mds`> I will look into your link now, and report back if I have questions.
<milen8204> How can I add another keyboard language
<milen8204> How can I set two keyboard languages
<milen8204> and to change between those whit shift+alt
<milen8204> anyone can help
<milen8204> ?
#lubuntu 2012-04-18
<reflexrg> 256MB PC3200 (400MHz) DDR SDRAM, supports up to 2GB <--- does that mean each slot supports up to 2gb or does that mean what the machine can handle up to?
<reflexrg> http://support.apple.com/kb/SP69
<NQTropic> I love lubuntu
<kanliot> you want to join the team nqtropic?
<NQTropic> team?
<NQTropic> how can I help?
<kanliot> yeah ordinary people build lubuntu
<kanliot> there's a mailing list called lubuntu-users
<kanliot> subscribe and
<kanliot> try and figure out how you can fit in
<NQTropic> hmmmm, dont know that I want more email
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> there's a facebook group if you like that
<Unit193> May want to talk in #lubuntu-offtopic rather than here.
<CTtechguy> .
<NQTropic> ..
<NQTropic> does lubuntu/ubuntu have and software to monitor the signal strength of a wireless broadband modem? (gsm/hspa)
<gordonjcp> NQTropic: yes
<gordonjcp> NQTropic: network-manager does this
<gordonjcp> NQTropic: also I'm looking at non-nm ways to do this so I can read it off remotely
<NQTropic> yes network manager  doesn't really update or provide accurate info gordonjcp, would be interested in something else, but just happy to have an internet connection on lubuntu while "on the road" at the moment
<Fersure> Hello.
<Fersure> For some reason, usb-creator-gtk isn't playing game with the lubuntu daily live build.
<Fersure> I keep getting 'checksums do not match'. I checked. The sha256sum for the iso is correct.
<Fersure> This has happened with a few daily builds now. Can anyone help?
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> anyone has or can explain audio settings on Skype ?
<hosoka> at the dropdown list of Skype in audio settings it only shows up Pulseaudio. I have read that Lubuntu has Alsa by default. Would like to get the microfoon works. Speaker audio works fine.
<bewolf7> i've got problem on starting lubuntu ; there's a message that look for xubuntu; and then the PC stops
<bewolf7> nobody??
<bioterror> does not tell much
<bioterror> how did you install your system?
<milen8204> I have a problem whit flash plug in
<milen8204> the sites says that it missing but I have already installed it
<kanliot> firefox or chromium
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> next question : how did you install it
<kanliot> ?
<milen8204> kanliot, Chromium, now i am installing firefox
<milen8204> i have installed it whit Synaptic
<kanliot> ooops
<kanliot> how did you install adobe flash player?
<milen8204> i wrote in Synaptic adobe flash player and then ticked it and install it
<bioterror> sudo apt-get purge flashplayer-installer
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplayer
<bioterror> or was it flashplugin-installer
<bioterror> cant remember, using windows 7 atm ,)
<milen8204> bioterror, will try
<kanliot> yeah it's remotely possibe thats importatnt, can you look up exactly what you installed in synaptic?  also are you running 11.10
<kanliot> ?\
<milen8204> kanliot, yes Lubuntu 11.10
<milen8204> kanliot, I had installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<kanliot> yeah try flashplugin-installer
<kanliot> no wait
<kanliot> just install extras
<kanliot> uh which one is it?
<kanliot> extras or addons i can't recall
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> will try whit extras
<kanliot> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kanliot> yeah
<milen8204> ok thanks
<milen8204> I have in Synaptic lubuntu-restricted-extras should I remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milen8204> kanliot, now does work at all
<milen8204> doesnt
<kanliot> did you install ubuntu-restricted extras?
<milen8204> yes
<milen8204> and I got ble screen
<milen8204> blue*
<bewolf7> how did i install, with a usb stick made by multissystem with 2 partition (one is /, the other /home). the / has been formated over LMDE
<bewolf7> nobody??
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> what did you do on the blue screen?
<bewolf7> bioterror is not there?
<kanliot> beworlf sorry  donno about usb partitions
<milen8204> kanliot, i have remove all and reinstall it
<milen8204> now i have video on youtube
<milen8204> :D
<kanliot> :)
<milen8204> but not in vbox7.com
<milen8204> the site want what did you do on the blue screen?
<milen8204> ops
<milen8204> the site wants flashplayer
<kanliot> you have to agree to the license on the blue screen
<kanliot> or it wont' install
<bewolf7> ok thx, i've to leave c.u tomorow
<milen8204> the picture screen goes on blue and nothing happens
<kanliot> you don't see text?
<milen8204> now the screen is white and there is a text to download and install Flash player
<kanliot> i can't see your screen.   what is happening
<kanliot> ?
<milen8204> nothing
<milen8204> i don`t active the blue text sing
<milen8204> kanliot, should I download and install flash player from the web site ?
<kanliot> no
<kanliot> if i can't help you
<Unit193> Haven't been following, but flash-installer doesn't *seem* to work as well as adobe-flashplugin
<kanliot> he's getting a blue screen
<kanliot> so need to explain that
<smile4ever> bye :)
<milen8204> kanliot, the blue screen is gone :D I had uninstalled flash-installer
<milen8204> what is the command relevant for sudo nautilus ?
<milen8204> sudo pacman ?
<bioterror> gksudo pcmanfm
<milen8204> bioterror, thanks
<milen8204> i can change my wallpaper
<CTtechguy> is there a way to make sure a application starts on boot?
<CTtechguy> it's not listed under chkconfig
<kanliot> do you have a shortcut for the application?  or just the name of the command-line program?
<CTtechguy> comand line  program is guake
<kanliot> guake should already be installed
<kanliot> i know i use it
<kanliot> you installed with the repository, right?
<CTtechguy> yes but it be running if I reboot?
<CTtechguy> will*
<CTtechguy> right now I have the default F12 to run
<kanliot> yeah just log off and log in
<kanliot> i think
<CTtechguy> I'll reboot and check other wise I'll add it to startup scripts
<MrChrisDruif> CTtechguy; otherwise check this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<CTtechguy> MrChrisDruif: thank you
<MrChrisDruif> You're welcome
<CTtechguy> kanliot: guake loads on login
<kanliot> cheers techguy
<CTtechguy> thanks for your effort
<kanliot> connecticut?
<kanliot> lol
<CTtechguy> yes sir
<kanliot> cool
<CTtechguy> you been here?
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> but you guys are more liberal
<kanliot> i like your politics
<CTtechguy> ahh ok well I will take a stab and say your in the UK?
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> go fish
<CTtechguy> hmmm
<CTtechguy> Australia?
<kanliot> nope
<CTtechguy> Canada
<kanliot> nope
<kanliot> anyhow doesn't really matter
<kanliot> on the internet you get politics from the internet
<CTtechguy> nope it doesnt
<kanliot> i was watching this week a political rally for the swedish pirate party
<kanliot> doesn't make me swedish
<kanliot> but i am swedish
<kanliot> my dad was anyhow
<CTtechguy> well I prefer the weather on your coast
<kanliot> ok i'm not swedish
<kanliot> sorry for confusion
<CTtechguy> lol west coast
<kanliot> i'm in east tennesee
<CTtechguy> yeah thats right next to the Bay
<Reaper_man> Decent amount of people here
<TehWuzyl> I seem to have no swap space. It's supposed to go in a separate partition, as I understand it, and my drive *does* have a partition formatted for swap space...
<Reaper_man> I can assume that Lubuntu works off the 2.x kernel, yes?
<TehWuzyl> ...but System Monitor says there isn't any swap space. 0.00 GB.
<TehWuzyl> Reaper_man: my Lubuntu is using a 3.x kernel. Do you mean that it *can* work with 2.x?
<Reaper_man> oh, I thought it still used 3.x
<Reaper_man> er
<Reaper_man> 2.x
<Reaper_man> TehWuzyl: o did you compile that kernel yourself?
<TehWuzyl> It seems to follow the same kernel versions used by Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xubuntu.
<TehWuzyl> No, this is a standard install.
<Reaper_man> ah, neato
<TehWuzyl> 11.04 used the 2.x kernel, I think...
<Reaper_man> I wonder if it would be wise to compile a custom one.  Something more suited for the processor at hand.
<TehWuzyl> ...and then all the *buntus switched to 3.x with 11.10.
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper_man; don't assume
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper_man; in terminal> uname -r
<TehWuzyl> Does anyone know where I would start looking in order to configure swap space, check for errors, etc.?
<Reaper_man> MrChrisDruif: haven't gotten around to installing
<MrChrisDruif> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Reaper_man> I'm at the research portion
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe something for you TehWuzyl ^
<Reaper_man> girlfriend's parents have an HP 2133 netbook
<TehWuzyl> MrChrisDruif: that sounds like what I'm looking for, thanks.
<Reaper_man> under the hood is a VIA C7-M
<MrChrisDruif> Reaper_man; what version do you intend to install?
<Reaper_man> latest stable 32-bit
<TehWuzyl> (Now, if I can just load a web browser without filling up RAM and crashing again...)
<MrChrisDruif> Current stable? So 11.10?
<Reaper_man> yeah, sure
<MrChrisDruif> Next stable is just a week away Reaper_man, next Thursday. It's already a solid build as it's based on an LTS release
<Reaper_man> Oh? Hunh.
<Reaper_man> good to know?
<Reaper_man> er
<Reaper_man> good to know.
<Reaper_man> 11.11? 12.x?
<MrChrisDruif> 12.04
<MrChrisDruif> YY.MM is the naming scheme
<MrChrisDruif> So the release after that will be 12.10
<Reaper_man> ah
<Reaper_man> Wasn't familiar with the Ubuntu naming scheme.
<rabbitear> I have a bone to pick with lubuntu, but will bring this topic up at a different time
<MrChrisDruif> rabbitear; what is the bone?
<TehWuzyl> Rebooting to load modified /etc/fstab.
<Reaper_man> rabbitear: I would like to know said bone as well
<rabbitear> this is not a 'light weight' distro at all
<rabbitear> you can not argue, it just isn't
<rabbitear> .
<rabbitear> its embressing actually
<rabbitear> just remember that.
<TheWoozle> That seems to have worked. System Monitor now shows 2.9 GiB of swap. I may want to expand that...
<rabbitear> I just thought about that, the swap partition wasn't on.
<rabbitear> but really, its a overly bloated o.s.
<rabbitear> lubuntu
<MrChrisDruif> It is a "usable" OS for average people
<MrChrisDruif> We've never said it was going to win the lightweight awards for OS's
<MrChrisDruif> #! it's not
<rabbitear> then you should call it Uubuntu
<rabbitear> for Usagable ubuntu
<holstein> i wouldnt call it heavy, relatively speaking
<rabbitear> not light wieght
<holstein> its in the "light" catagory
<holstein> category*
<rabbitear> its very misleading and really embressing in my opinion
<rabbitear> holstein: no
<rabbitear> holstein: it isn't
<rabbitear> sorry if I'm trolling
<holstein> rabbitear: actually, it is
<rabbitear> I really feel this way
<holstein> rabbitear: i cant say if youa re trolling or not
<MrChrisDruif> I agree on that holstein
<holstein> if you are stating an opinion, thats fine, but LXDE is light.. thats what the L is
<rabbitear> holstein: don't install it on a low spec p3 then
<rabbitear> holstein: just don't
<rabbitear> holstein: do not
<rabbitear> holstein: doesn't run well
<rabbitear> holstein: everything else is better, in real life
<MrChrisDruif> Doesn't run quickly, but does it run?
<holstein> rabbitear: not running well on your hardware doesnt equal "heavy"
<holstein> rabbitear: would you like to troubleshoot an issue?
<MrChrisDruif> rabbitear; I challenge you to run Windows XP on it then
<rabbitear> I decline your challenge
<rabbitear> thats backwards way big time
<rabbitear> in many ways too
<MrChrisDruif> Then not everything else is better, even in real life
<rabbitear> alright MrChrisDruif
<rabbitear> whatever you need to believe is fine with me, sir!
<rabbitear> handshake MrChrisDruif ?
<rabbitear> <-afk a long time maybe
 * MrChrisDruif is off to bed as well
<rabbitear> nnnite
<rabbitear> -nn
<rabbitear> =eof=
#lubuntu 2012-04-19
<dihi28> how do i check/turn on encryption of my user account?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<kanliot> hope that helps i don't use it myself
<dihi28> thanx
<kokab> Hi im having some problems with Lubuntu 11.10
<kokab> the problems is i did a fresh install at this moment
<kokab> 32 bit alternate cd
<icallitvera> waht is the problem
<kokab> and my flash plugin for chromium & opera browser keeps crashing
<kokab> when im watching youtube etc
<icallitvera> what did you isntall for the flash?
<kokab> i tried to manually copy libflashplayer.so to the approriate folder but still no luck
<kokab> i just did apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<kokab> i also tried about:plugins in my chromium and i can confirm that its there
<icallitvera> is it even loading or does it just run a bit and then crash?
<kokab> it runs a bit then crashes
<kokab> if i visit example grooveshark.com
<kokab> icallitvera: do you have any suggestion ?
<icallitvera> do yuo know what it installed for the flash?
<kokab> icallitvera: no idea i can though confirm that ubuntu-restricted-extras is there
<kokab> because i have 2 libflashplayer.so
<icallitvera> try reinstalling "flashplugin-installer
<icallitvera> that is what was installed by ubuntu-restricted-extras as far as i can tell
<icallitvera> and i've never had to do any copying of files or anything like that
<kokab> icallitvera: so sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer and then just apt-get intall it ?
<icallitvera> yeah but that not might be the prob
<kuato-AR> Hello!
<kuato-AR> I need some guidance to setup a home group and share file between lubuntu and windows
<kuato-AR> i was readyng some tutorials about samba, but i don't fully understand the steps
<user2342112> Can't get sound.  Chipset:  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<user2342112> Where is the audio setup?
<user2342112> Can't see anything in the menu for setting up audio.  Am I missing something?
<bioterror> do you have sound icon in your systray?
<user2342112> no sound icon.
<user2342112> I also tested mplayer from the console.  Error:  "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound."
<user2342112> i entered  "sudo alsa reload" and "sudo alsamixer" and turned up the volume.
<user2342112> still no sound.
<user2342112> audio driver snd_via82xx is definitely loaded.  I checked "lsmod"
<user2342112> is there an audio setup gui somewhere? Or is alsa the default (like i already did) ??
<exxtreme> I entered "lspci -v" to get a verbose description of my audio chipset. It says;  Capabilities: <access denied>
<exxtreme> any ideas?  maybe my chipset is fried.  I would have to install windows to test it.
<eutheria> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/lubuntu-adding-a-new-icon-set/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<eutheria> what font is that lubuntu|box?
<smile4ever> hi :)
<VivaConAgua> Hey guys,I tested many distros and WMs the last time, Lubuntu is great, thanks! Now my question. Is it possible to enable a history in "run" (Alt+F2)?
<bioterror> VivaConAgua, I'm using gmrum instead of lxpanelctl run
<bioterror> VivaConAgua, works a lot better
<bioterror> VivaConAgua, I can evan tab complete commands
<bioterror> gmrun is also good if you need to kill lxpanel :D
<grifo74> hi lubuntu 12.04 is roling distro to?
<pmatulis> grifo74: beggin' pardon?
<valdur55> grifo74, lubuntu 12.04 is LTS release
<valdur55> Long term support
<bioterror> grifo74, ubuntu never rolls
<grifo74> sorry i wanted to say LTS thanks for the reply
<grifo74> not roling
<VivaConAgua> Ok, gmrun looks fine, but how do i replace it?
<bioterror> nano .config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<bioterror>     <keybind key="A-F2">
<bioterror>       <action name="Execute">
<bioterror>         <command>lxpanelctl run</command>
<bioterror>       </action>
<bioterror>     </keybind>
<bioterror> replace lxpanelctl run with gmrun
<VivaConAgua> bioterror, Thank you
<VivaConAgua> lubuntu-rc.xml is a useful file, i have to keep that in mind :)
<grifo74> how i share a folder
<hosoka> hello all
<hosoka> what is the test room from 12.04 ?
<wxl> hosoka: you mean the url for the iso tracker?
<hosoka> wxl: the chatroom for the testversion
<Unit193> If you mean 12.04 support, #ubuntu+1
<hosoka> thanks
<hosoka> currently testing the 12.04 which I love it.
<wxl> did you get the latest, hosoka ?
<hosoka> audio support on previous version is this Alsa or Pulse audio
<hosoka> wxl: upgraded since 10.10 and now 12.04 driving :-)
<hosoka> had the 10.10 as backup on a cd
<hosoka> got this audio issue with Skype, speakers are doing fine only the mic now.
<wxl> we need help with the final testing today hosoka http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/214/builds
<grifo74> i install 1.10 in one machine is easy to uptate to 12.04
<grifo74> 11.10
<grifo74> when is out
<hosoka> wxl: let me check. Not at my pc now just checking on audio issues with Skype currently.
<hosoka> is there no lubuntu chatroom with the test ?
<wxl> well not exactly
<hosoka> which audio does lubuntu 12.04 provides ? Pulseaudio or Alsa ?
<wxl> your best bet is here i guess, though more likely you're getting testers in #lubuntu-offtopic
<wxl> heck we still see people using 10.04 in here :O
<wxl> hold on lemme double check that
<hosoka> wxl: tanks
<milen8204> hello all
<wxl> alsa
<hosoka> ok
<wxl> ^ hosoka
<hosoka> :-)
<wxl> you SHOULD be able to install pa but i haven't tried
<wxl> i had pa running fine in 11.10
<wxl> well, still do
<hosoka> then I certainly need to configure the alsa for skype as it recognized Pulseaudio by default. Just got off from the skype site for support.
<bioterror> grifo74, install samba
<bioterror> grifo74, and edit /etc/smb.conf ;)
<hosoka> would it be not nice to have a gui with the audio settings to have microfoon enable.
<grifo74> ok thanks i go try
<bioterror> grifo74, I could share my smb.conf with file sharings
<milen8204> any ideas how can I make my wallpaper change automatically ? I had googled the question and installed some applications but hey did not work at all
<bioterror> grifo74, without asking any passwords
<bioterror> milen8204, install windows 7 :D
<hosoka> looking from Skype site it is more based from Ubuntu: https://support.skype.com/en-us/faq/FA10964/Can-I-change-the-sound-system-used-by-Skype-for-Linux
<bioterror> skype is propietary
<milen8204> bioterror, thanks for the help
<hosoka> bioterror> I have already Skype installed from the Skype site directly. Speakers working fine only the mic still no audio.
<hosoka> I remembered before needed to install this whole Alsa mixer issue.
<hosoka> just to have the mic working fine.
<milen8204> bioterror, do you have more ideas :D, that one did not work
<bioterror> milen8204, how often do you sit on the front of your computer and stare the wallpaper?-)
<hosoka> :-)
<milen8204> bioterror, I know that is pointless but I want it :)
<hosoka> leaving now. Bye
<bioterror> milen8204, http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=87784.0
<bioterror> I would place that script into /usr/local/bin/
<milen8204> bioterror, thanks i have tried whit similar script but nothing happen
<bioterror> then make a .desktop file into .config/autostart
<bioterror> and it will be run
<milen8204> ok
<milen8204> thanks
<VivaConAgua> milen8204, does it?
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, i am trying :D , I am doing it slow to prevent mistakes :D
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, i can make .desctop file
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, I can't make .desctop file
<smile4ever> bye! :)
<VivaConAgua> milen8204, what do you mean make it? just editor ~/.config/autostart/wallpaper.desktop
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, ok I made it.
<milen8204> thanks
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, does not start on PCC restart
<VivaConAgua> milen8204, whats the content of the file? you should add something like Exec=/path/to/script
<milen8204> VivaConAgua, my .desctop file ?
<bioterror> d e s k t o p
<milen8204> bioterror, forgive my spellchecker :D
<milen8204> bioterror, [Desktop Entry]
<milen8204> Name=wallpapers
<milen8204> Exec=/usr/local/bin/WallpaperChanger
<milen8204> Terminal=false
<milen8204> Type=Application
<milen8204> is it ok
<bioterror> I can bet two euros that he did not chmod +x the WallpaperChanger
<bioterror> milen8204, did I win or did I loose?
<milen8204> you lose :D
<milen8204> give me my money
<milen8204> it works
<bioterror> great
<milen8204> when I restart
<milen8204> thanks a lot
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> wanst that hard
<milen8204> my dream comes true :D
<milen8204> yes
<bioterror> now you can grab your favourite drink, minimize all the applications and stare the computer display and wait 10 minutes for it to change the wallpaper
<milen8204> yes but first I should get more than two wallpapers in the wallpapers folder :D
<milen8204> bioterror, VivaConAgua  thanks one more time :D
<VivaConAgua> :)
<neyder> hi there
<neyder> where can i find the minimal specs for Lubuntu 11.10 or 12.04 ?
#lubuntu 2012-04-20
<sheena> Hi all.. anyone around?
<bioterror> yes
<sheena> I've got what I think is a bug in PCManFM, and I was trying to look it up to see if anyone else has had a similar issue.. but google seems convinced i mean PACMAN and isn't giving me anything useful. Any idea where I should look?
<sheena> When I open my SD card in PCManFM, it shows as having no photo files. in Nautilus, it shows normally, and most of the time, if I pkill and restart pcman, the files display
<sheena> bioterror: any idea?
<bioterror> can you reproduce that?
<sheena> i think so, yeah
<bioterror> with another sd card for example
<sheena> oh
<sheena> \hm
<sheena> i just have the one..
<sheena> i could format it, i guess
<bioterror> if so, then I would suggest to make a bug report about it
<sheena> right. i was gonna search the existing bug reports to see if anyone else has ever had a similar issue.. where are they for lubuntu?
<sheena> or are they just in the general ubuntu bugs?
<bioterror> launchpad
<bioterror> lubuntu is part of the ubuntu family
<bioterror> launchpad is the place
<sheena> thanks
<rabbitear> well I better start opening up all these packages now
<bioterror> rabbitear, howdy :D
<rabbitear> ahoy
<rabbitear> like ships in the night
<rabbitear> greetings
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lubutnu 12.04. Can't unplug network share rosources from gui
<rabbitear> wrong
<rabbitear> Arch linux does it
<rabbitear> lubuntu is built on Arch Linux
<Tm_T> rabbitear: hi, something we can help you with?
<samuel19> running the latest lubuntu. i opted to encrypt home folder. some forums claimed that my swap is encrypted automatically as well. is this true? how can i verify that?
<gordonjcp> samuel19: is your computer excruciatingly slow, especially when it starts swapping?
<samuel19> gordonjcp: are you suggesting that would confirm that swap is encrypted?
<gordonjcp> it would certainly be an indicator
<gordonjcp> more practically you could try running strings on your swap partition and see if anything readable pops out
<samuel19> gordonjcp: thanks for the help, but it would be helpful to find another way to confirm this
<gordonjcp> samuel19: a quick google for "confirm encrypted swap" suggests that you could look at /proc/swaps
<gordonjcp> and cryptsetup status
<samuel19> gordonjcp: if you refer to the ubuntuwiki page for ubuntu 5-6, i'm not sure if that is valid for the current version, since cryptsetup is not used to my understanding to implement home folder encryption
<samuel19> ls -l /dev/mapper shows: "
<samuel19> cryptstap1 -> ../dm-0
<samuel19> sorry for multiple lines. "cryptswap1 -> ../dm-0" that sounds good, can anybody comment this?
<gordonjcp> seems reasonable
<gordonjcp> I don't use encrypted fs or swap though
<gordonjcp> I can have a play when I get home if you want
<samuel19> to answer my own question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53242/check-if-partition-is-encrypted
<samuel19> if there are devs online i humbly request that the future lubuntu+openbox would be configured by default with a button or key to lock the session
<A_J> i would like to enable this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/87642/no-touchpad-settings
<A_J> err
<A_J> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/mouse-disabletouchpad.html
<bioterror> A_J, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Disable_touchpad_while_typing
 * A_J looks
<A_J> umm this would disable my shift scrollin for hilighting bioterror ?
<A_J> also
<A_J> @syndaemon -d -t
<A_J> No command '@syndaemon' found, did you mean: Command 'syndaemon' from package 'xserver-xorg-input-synaptics' (main)
<A_J> @syndaemon: command not found
<Unit193> You didn't follow that right, that was to be added into the file, not terminjal.
<A_J> oh okie.
<A_J> done
<A_J> lets hope it works
<A_J> thankyou bioterror and Unit193
<JohnDoe_71Rus> There are still modes of work with a clipboard except parcellite?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> The buffer of the last copied is necessary simply. If the application to close, contents are lost
<hectorlopez> hi there, anyone have instaled under lubuntu, razor-qt? i have installed and wont start i search in google but not have results, https://github.com/Razor-qt/razor-qt/issues/154
<nena> Hi. How do I make Lubuntu to start with a login screen? I added a user, but everytime I reboot it automatically logs in as the main user
<bioterror> haha
<bioterror> I was just going to reply
<smile4ever> bioterror: well that's a shame ;)
<Unit193> They can't wait, not our problem. :P
<leszek> hi
<bioterror> hi leszek
<smile4ever> bye :)
<pgb> hi all
<pgb> gilir: re Bug #945603, is there anything I could help with?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945603 in lxkeymap (Ubuntu) "lxkeymap crashed with IndexError in finish_initializing(): list index out of range" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945603
<pgb> sleap time ;)
<tbrown> hello new to lubuntu
<Blutkoete> Hello!
<tbrown> hello
<tbrown> am here
<daryl0> ci sta qualcuno?
<daryl0> good evening
<daryl0> help me
<Angelforget> si dimmi pure
<gordonjcp> daryl0: don't ask to ask
<Angelforget> you speak italian ?
<Angelforget> daryl0,
<daryl0> eccomi
<daryl0> scusate
<daryl0> angel
<daryl0> ho un amico che sta per lavoro in Algeria
<daryl0> e gli avevo montato su un acer AOA110 lubuntu per recuperarglielo
<Angelforget> dimmi che problema hai
<daryl0> ora ha combinato un pasticcio
<Angelforget> 16 g di ssd
<daryl0> non vede piu la barra sotto
<daryl0> mi dispiace non poterlo aiutare. usa il pc x contattare la sua famiglia qui in italia
<Angelforget> ok allora ascolta ma non e che la fatta diventare a scomparsa la barra
<daryl0> se gli faccio digitare lxpanel gli dice che è attiva
<Angelforget> infatti
<daryl0> le icone che gli avevo messo sul desktop le vede
<Angelforget> ok
<daryl0> non penso che si a scomparsa
<Angelforget> allora fai cosi sul pc gli devi far premere il tasto con il sinbolo win
<Angelforget> e si dovrebbe aprire il menu
<daryl0> aspe lo provo io in virtuale
<Angelforget> e poi da li va a vedere le impostazioni delle finestre e anche della barra
<Angelforget> ok
<daryl0> mo lo mando su evernote queste dritte che mi hai dato e gliele rigiro per sms
<Angelforget> ok
<Angelforget> ma sei italiano daryl0 ?
<daryl0> si son italiano Angel
<daryl0> pure tu?
<daryl0> pure tu?+
<Angelforget> anche io cmq se hai problemi vieni pure su questo chan ci saremo sempre ad aiutarti . che vers. di Lubuntu gli hai messo ?
<daryl0> la 11.04
<Angelforget> umm... ascolta era molto meglio la 11.10
<daryl0> io uso kubuntu per lavoro oltre a win7
<Angelforget> anche io
<daryl0> avevo scaricato solo quella
<Angelforget> cmq tra 5 giorni esce la 12.04
<daryl0> purtroppo
<daryl0> lo so
<Angelforget> per kubuntu e lubuntu sono gia beta 2
<daryl0> tra 5 giorno salgo a Milano dai miei famigliari li ci sta la fibra ottica
<daryl0> da quando mi son sposato vivo in basilicata
<Angelforget> azz.
<daryl0> tu dove sei situato?
<Angelforget> ma sei anche nel chan di kubuntu ?
<Angelforget> Calabria
<daryl0> azz vicini
<Angelforget> si
<daryl0> io son al confine lucano calabro pensa te
<Angelforget> di dove di preciso
<daryl0> lauria
<Angelforget> dai io sono vicino a te sai
<daryl0> hai visto
<daryl0> Laino Mormanno Morano Castrovillari o dove
<Angelforget> asp. spostiamoci qui che se no intasiamo il chan #lubuntu-offtopic
<Angelforget> per entrare daryl0  vai sul link che ho scritto  tasto destro e clik entra
#lubuntu 2012-04-21
<duck_> hi
<duck_> im very happy about lubuntu, i love it    its working like a charm there is only one thing:
<duck_> the machine is hot
<duck_> even if i dont do anything, process at 1%, fan loud, machine hot
<Unit193> May be dusty.
<duck_> battery is fast empty
<duck_> on my windows partition everything is silent and cold
<duck_> i found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943476&page=4
<Unit193> 11.10 heated up faster, IIRC.
<Unit193> If you wait about a week or so, 12.04 will be out and that's supposed to be better with that.
<duck_> im having exactly the same prob as this guy there
<duck_> yeah 5 days ?  :)
<duck_> in ubuntu and xubuntu its cool too
<Unit193> Did you follow what htat said to do?
<Unit193> That's a bit odd.
<duck_> ubuntu and xubuntu using the same kernel + settings?
<duck_> as lubuntu?
<Unit193> Same kernel, but as it is using a different DE.
<duck_> might be also a bios problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/272530
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272530 in Gentoo Linux "64-bit Intrepid automatic permanent reboot loop related to having exactly 4GB of memory" [Undecided,New]
<duck_> as in the forum posted it might be a bios bug acpi support
<duck_> i dont know about kernel backports ... is this one (3.3) a lack of security?
<duck_> is it the kernel for precise?
<Unit193> Should be.
<duck_> when i do #sensors
<duck_> with configurating it before i get only cpu core temp 1 and 2
<duck_> i know my machine has more sensors like acceleration sensors
<duck_> is this a hint for the wrong kernel and or bios?
<duck_> which kernel version will precise be using?
<Unit193> !info linux-image-generic precise
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.22.24 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Unit193> Could just be that program doesn't search for what you are looking for.
<duck_> yeah
<duck_> so just to understand, please correct me if im wrong: kernel is same for all u/k/x/lubuntus, only difference is the gui, processor, power, fan controlling is ONLY a kernel-job so on the same machine with different ubuntu distributions should be more or less the same
<duck_> ?
<duck_> are there jobs running to controll processor out of the kernel?
<duck_> will i still get security updates for the kernel when installing an backport?
<duck_> is it better to use an older version of lubuntu (like 11.04) or always the newest 12.04? is    newer = less bugs? or   older = less bugs?
<duck_> is it possible to know this?
<Unit193> Generally the newer one is more updated, and there may be a bit different.
<duck_> ok thank you ( i imagine you all busy typing for the release soon :)
<Unit193> Heh, I'm testing out something else and listening to pandora while I do it.
<Blutkoete> Hello
<NQTropic> hi Blutkoete
<Yorvyk> gilir: Correcting your English
<Yorvyk> gilir:  Don't understand 'Default 32 bits images support more hardware than the Ubuntu image...'
<gilir> Yorvyk, we use non-PAE, so it's working on more hardware than Ubuntu, which use PAE by default
<gilir> and thanks for the corrections :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> in nautilus there is a badge for shutdown network share. Pcmanf of it isn't present
<Yorvyk> gilir: OK,  I'll reword it so it makes more sense.  I f that's OK.
<MrChrisDruif> Yorvyk; sure, go right ahead ^_^
<duck_> hi
<duck_> soon soon soon
<MrChrisDruif> duck_; soon what?
<duck_> :)  the relaease
<duck_> i have a little question
<MrChrisDruif> Soon you're brave enough to start using 12.04? ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Shoot
<duck_> my machine is hot and loud and consuming lots of power
<duck_> :) yes ur right
<duck_> i tryed a lot of things
<MrChrisDruif> Which version are you currently running? 11.04?
<duck_> .
<duck_> 11.10
<duck_> as far as i know now it might be kernel or a bios problem
<MrChrisDruif> (p.s. it's tried* not tryed (only wanting to help))
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, right 11.10 is the latest stable
<duck_> :) thx
<duck_> yes thats it
<duck_> so before updating my bios i'd like to give this a try: https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/10/467
<duck_> its a kernel patch
<MrChrisDruif> The 3.0 kernel had a power bug in it afaik. I don't know if it's fixed in 3.2 (which is the kernel in 12.04
<duck_> yes i heard about that ...  the thing is that im quite happy with 11.10, not buggy at all here only this heat is bothering me
<MrChrisDruif> 12.04 is really stable afaict
<duck_> as far as i know there is a fix in precise 3.3 (its emulating a windows to keep cool running with bios bugs)
<duck_> ok that sounds nice
<duck_> ...  to give the mentiond patch ( <--link) a try how can i do?
<duck_> do u have a hint for me?
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't alter kernels
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry, can't help you there
<duck_> do you know if its possible to use a precise kernel in 11.10 artwork?
<MrChrisDruif> You don't like the 12.04 artwork? O_O
<duck_> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> But if you're wondering if you can get a precise kernel in a oneiric install, then I think the simple answer is no
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i use ubuntu 10.04 and kernel 3.1.2
<sagaci> or just install precise to get the precise kernel you're looking for
<sagaci> no pun intended
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe JohnDoe_71Rus can help you with installing a different release kernel duck_ ?
<duck_> @JohnDoe_71Rus   how did you do ?
<duck_> in my updates i cant see kernel versions to install
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> download then  sudo apt-get install *.deb
<duck_> super!
<duck_> do you know if there is a known limit? eg   can i go further then 3.1.2?  and do you get security updates for your kernel?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> kernel is the kernel
<duck_> :)
<duck_> wisdom
<duck_> tHAnK yOU VERY mUcH !!!!!!
<duck_> i'll give this a try
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you need  security updates from 3.1.2 you install 3.1.2
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if you need 3.2.1 install 3.2.1
<duck_> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> simple
<MrChrisDruif> duck_; your <Shift> key seems wonky
<duck_> ok e.g.  security update is an update of the kernel means newer versions have fixes included ...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yes
<duck_> i understand   thank you! it's nice to learn and run deep into the shit
<duck_> i'll give it a try ...  where can i report my fail / success? what is the common way to let the comunity know? to give a bit back what of what they helped me?
<duck_> thAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAnks!
<duck_> i have one more question:  is it even possible to downgrade the kernel? if i installed 3.2  go back to 3.0 ?? do you know?
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<Papa-Smurf> My wireless card is detected as ethernet???
<bioterror> papa smurf!
<bioterror> Papa-Smurf, sometimes that happens
<Papa-Smurf> how can i solve it?
<Papa-Smurf> bioterror, yes?
<bioterror> is that a problem then?
<bioterror> it doesnt work?
<Papa-Smurf> they seems to use the same controler
<Papa-Smurf> no
<Papa-Smurf> it does not work
<Papa-Smurf> :(
<Papa-Smurf> they wired card works fine but the system does not recognize any wireless card
<bioterror> can you pastebin: lspci |grep ethernet
<bioterror> sorry
<bioterror> |grep Ethernet
<Papa-Smurf> and one supposes to be wireless
<bioterror> with the capital E
<Papa-Smurf> sure
<Papa-Smurf> http://pastebin.com/4SahKMjk
<bioterror> that's kinda weird as it's shown twice the same
<Papa-Smurf> yes :(
<Papa-Smurf> both are PCI cards
<Papa-Smurf> the wireless card has a led on
<Papa-Smurf> is it possible that the wireless card has not been recognized at all?
<bioterror> possible
<bioterror> you know the card?
<bioterror> chipset?
<Papa-Smurf> no idea
<Papa-Smurf> let me show you a lspci -v
<Papa-Smurf> http://pastebin.com/nz5964ey
<bioterror> your pastebin can be found from google :D
<bioterror> ZyXEL FN312 is a ethernet card
<bioterror> seems like they are both recognized as a ethernet cards?
<Papa-Smurf> yes
<Papa-Smurf> but it isn't
<Papa-Smurf> well
<Papa-Smurf> maybe ZyXEL is the ethernet
<Papa-Smurf> and Realtek the wifi
<bioterror> you tell us
<bioterror> open case and look ;)
<bioterror> and write up the chipsets
<bioterror> it helps a lot
<Papa-Smurf> yes bioterror it is the only thing i can do :)
<Papa-Smurf> well see you back
<Blutkoete> Is there a reason that obconf isn't included in Lubuntu 12.04 Beta? Something I should know like "makes your Netbook explode" or "has been replaced by something better"? I want to change the number of workspaces, just want to make sure obconf doesn't break anything if I install it.
<bioterror> Blutkoete, reported
<Blutkoete> Pardon?
<bioterror> it has been reported
<bioterror> !bug #967348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 967348 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "obconf is in the seed, but not in the ISO" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/967348
<Blutkoete> Ah, thank you, I see it now.
<Blutkoete> Google first, ask later. Sorry.
<bioterror> tap that it affects you too ,)
<Blutkoete> I'll do that :)
<bioterror> oh well
<bioterror> gilir has fixed it already
<bioterror> wrote on 2012-04-13: #3
<bioterror> It seems to be fixed today, it appears now in the manifest : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.manifest and in the installed system of the daily-live ISO.
<Blutkoete> That's good news
<Blutkoete> It's great that the Lubuntu team fixes my problems even before I notice them :)
<Papa-Smurf> hi
<Papa-Smurf> I get "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error" when trying ifconfig wlan0 up ¿? does anyone knows a cause?
<jerli> hi there...
<ramiroec> hi people
<ramiroec> just a question
<ramiroec> where i can get a newer version than Lubuntu_12.04 beta 2?
<ramiroec> something like current or Relace Candidate
<ramiroec> any suggestion ;)
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/
<bioterror> for example
<ramiroec> great! thanks
<bioterror> those are alternatives then
<bioterror> text based installers
<ramiroec> perfect
<ramiroec> I just want to test, and report bugs
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/ these are desktop ones
<ramiroec> lets see, the new lubutu will have: abiword_2.9.2+svn20120213
<ramiroec> i think its ok
<KM0201> libreoffice ftw!
<KM0201> i don't like abiword.. it jacks up the formatting on documents i've made in LO or OO.
<KM0201> if the documents are made in abiword, they seem to be ok
<bioterror> KM0201, mostly I open documents made by ms office ;)
<bioterror> and even libreoffice has problems with them
<KM0201> bioterror: yeah, i agree.. most of the time when I open Office documents though, they usually are pretty good.
<bioterror> formattings other small things gets ruined
<KM0201> ya
<raphaelle> Hi all, is there a way to set system volume above 100% in lubuntu, as it is possible in Ubuntu ?
<KM0201> raphaelle: above 100%?
<KM0201> hmm,
<bioterror> sorry, but lubuntu does not go to the eleven ;)
<bioterror> but you can open alsamixer (right click the volume icon ,)
<bioterror> and check if you have pcm and master topped
<KM0201> bioterror: i know pulseaudio will let you go to like 150-200%,
<KM0201> but i'm not sure how to do that w/ alsa
<bioterror> hard to understand how something can go 150-200% :D
<bioterror> but maybe it has a logic somewhere
<Unit193> Simple, overclip like crazy!!
<KM0201> lol
<raphaelle> btw it is simple on ubuntu : the sound icon let choose up to 200%, like on VLC player : very handy for poor laptop sound cards !
<Unit193> Yeah, but when you do it in VLC, it's clipped and you can tell. (But no other way to do it)
<ramiroec> ubuntu have this for volume over 100%:
<ramiroec> http://voyhere.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/Screenshot-Sound-Preferences.png
<bioterror> :D
<raphaelle> thanks ramiroec : this is exactly what I meant, and what I would like to find in lubunut...
<raphaelle> lubuntu :/
<anotherchatzilla> hey all tough situation...  i am running an old PPC g5/leopard.  i just installed vpc 7, and i tried to boot the newest lubuntu.  no dice, but the last lts 10.04 boots.  only prob is that after i select install it brings me to a destop with an icon in the upper right to install lubuntu.  i guess i'm supposed to click it.  only problem is that i can't seem to move the mouse inisde this...
<anotherchatzilla> ...virtual machine.  the keyboard works and i can bring up the run command with contrl f2...   is there a run command i can use to kick the lubuntu installer open>?
<anotherchatzilla> or a way to use the keyboard to move the mouse?
<anotherchatzilla> all i need to do apparently is use the keyboard to select the desktop icon "install Lubuntu 10.04" and open it...can't move teh mouse
<Unit193> You can hit Ctrl+esc and nav the Application Menu.
<Unit193> You can also open a terminal and type ubiquity to start the installer, should be anyway.
<anotherchatzilla> hmm..trying
<anotherchatzilla> wow looks liek i got the installer open...lets see how this goes
#lubuntu 2012-04-22
<MATH22> hi i would like to know how to install my radeon hd 3850 in lubuntu
<MATH22> please
<FernandoCueva> I want to install a game what is the preferred wey? to uncompress as user or root
<MrChrisDruif> Install from the repositories I'd say
<lvladi> hi, can someone help me? I'm using lubuntu, and want to add some more workspaces. Thank you.
<holstein> lvladi: http://linuxlibrary.org/desktop/lxde-desktop-workspaces/
<drlaban> Soo, I'm trying out Lubuntu on my old HP dc7700p box. I'm surprised by the swiftness of it and am enjoying it more by the minute. I do have a problem with keyboard delay in 11.10.
<drlaban> I have been told that the configuration file for delay and repeat interval is stored in file ~/.config/lxsession/$DESKTOP_SESSION/desktop.conf
<drlaban> However, I have tried fidgetting with this file and path for a while now and I can't come up with a way of getting this to work.
<drlaban> If I use the Input Device Preferences GUI, the file is never created. If I create it myself I get a file that contains only default mouse and keyboard settings. Also, through some digging I've concluded that settings related to the window manager (openbox) is missing when I do this.
<drlaban> This means that when the file exists, it breaks openbox on quite a few places. When I delete it, openbox returns to normal.
<drlaban> I'd appreciate any suggestions as to how I could make this work. All I wanted out of this was to change the Repeat delay but it seems a hard road to get there.
<smile> bye :)
<drlaban> I'm using Vim. I can't seem to figure out if or how it's possible to have the cursor change shape when I switch modes. It seems as if colours is configurable but not cursor shape.
 * MrChrisDruif has no experience with vim
<drlaban> Oh, and I'm using lxterminal. That's probably pretty important.
<drlaban> MrChrisDruif: Any experience with desktop.conf?
<MrChrisDruif> Not really, why?
<drlaban> MrChrisDruif: _Totally_ different question. :)
<drlaban> Well, I'm having problems with getting repeat delay to work
<drlaban> I'm trying to adjust my keyboard settings but Lubuntu doesn't agree with me.
 * MrChrisDruif is back in a jiffy, but I don't think I know how to help you as I'm currently not running lubuntu. But maybe you could paste your desktop.conf with the section you're referring to then I might have a look
<Blutkoete> Hello!
<AmberJ_> Anyone uses a hp printer (with hplip) here?
<AmberJ_> Since last couple of days my printer (inkjet model hp 910) was behaving weird. After one print session, it's head would stuck in opposite direction to what it is supposed to be..
<AmberJ_> I tried a couple of things. Then I thought of reinstalling it. So, I did 'sudo apt-get purge hplip'..
<AmberJ_> Then, I did 'sudo apt-get install hplip' to install it again.
<AmberJ_> But now when I run 'sudo hp-setup' it won't detect my printer..
<AmberJ_> Nevermind. I ran 'system-config-printer' and "Add"ed my printer from the list it generated automatically
<AmberJ_> The problem is solved now.
<kanliot> some reason on my precise box, unity just got installed after an apt-get upgrade
<kanliot> ?  i guess i have to ask why.
<kanliot> 4 some reason
<Yorvyk> kanliot: How long since you did an update as this was a problem some time back and was solved.
<kanliot> a few days
<kanliot> @ orvyk
<kanliot> i really am not that good at package managment
<kanliot> yorvyk
<Yorvyk> kanliot: have you added any packages?
<kanliot> of course i've installed software
<kanliot> been running precise for months
<Yorvyk> What have you installed?
<kanliot> man i install lots of stuff
<kanliot> everything from gedit to eclipse
<kanliot> a-z
<kanliot> i did install nautilus
<kanliot> that might have been it
<Yorvyk> I'm wondering if one or more of them has some sort of dependency on Unity
<Yorvyk> or maybe recommends it.
<kanliot> yeah
<Yorvyk> That's the only thing I can think of.
<kanliot> i don't know how to check recommends
<Yorvyk> I right click on the package in Synaptic
<kanliot> on unity?
<Yorvyk> You could start there.  But I'd try Nautilus first to see if it recommends or suggests unity
<Yorvyk> This sort of thing can be very hard to find
<kanliot> sounds impossible
<kanliot> but thank you yorvyk
<kanliot> well not impossible
<kanliot> if i had a few hours maybe
<Yorvyk> OK,
<Yorvyk> You could just remove unity if you don't want it
<kanliot> i have
<kanliot> thanks agin
<Yorvyk> OK
<kanliot> actually i may have found a way, but it doesn't work
<kanliot> synaptic has a
<kanliot> 'missing recommends' filter
<kanliot> use that somehow?
<kanliot> but it's not working donno hy
<kanliot> why
<kanliot> apologies if hy is in this channel
<Yorvyk> It is working as no package has any of it's recommended packages missing
<kanliot> that would be true if the package that recommended the unity package was fixed already
<kanliot> but where is the smoking gun?
<kanliot> it's a conspiracy and ubuntu is trying to get me to change distributions
<bioterror> I usually check my update/upgrades
<bioterror> I see what's installing
<kanliot> yeah
<kanliot> not a big deal really
<bioterror> purge unity
<kanliot> i just dont want to reboot into unity
<kanliot> well i removed package, do i need to purge also?
<kanliot> and which purge command do i use?
<bioterror> if you dont need it, why would you keep the configs?
<kanliot> apt-get purge unity
<bioterror> can you explain it
<kanliot> or apt-get --purge unity
<kanliot> well
<kanliot> it made sense when i did it 20 mins ago
<MrChrisDruif> kanliot; issue is fixed? (Unity got installed somehow?)
<kanliot> well i did apt-get remove
<kanliot> so it's fixed kinda in a way
<MrChrisDruif> Did you figure out which package brought it in?
<kanliot> i did not figure it out
<kanliot> i do have this awful story about high school though
<kanliot> http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/sm9lb/my_sister_went_to_a_18th_birthday_party_with_3/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<kanliot> i guess i'll see if more people have the problem
<kanliot> much like ubuiqity crashing
<kanliot> ubiquity
<kanliot> and locking up
<kanliot> just wait for more people to report it
<MrChrisDruif> kanliot; unity rdepends: xserver-xorg-core:i386 unity-services:i386 unity:i386 libxfixes3:i386 libunity9:i386 libnux-2.0-0:i386 libbamf3-0:i386 libbamf0:i386 compiz-core:i386 myunity xserver-xorg-core unity-services unity-common unity-common ubuntu-desktop netbook-launcher libxfixes3 libunity9 libnux-2.0-0 libbamf3-0 libbamf0 |indicator-printers |gnome-session compiz-core
<kanliot> thanks but i'm in the middle of something else now
#lubuntu 2013-04-15
<jarnos> How can you disable screensaver or blanking of screen? I think kaffeine activates some automatic blanking that does not stop even if you quit kaffeine.
<cerebrate> domo arigato meeeester ubottu
<ahoy> lubuntu keeps crashing randomly
<ahoy> what can i do about it?
<RaphaelBarros> Hi guys, do you know any place where I can get some cool panel images for the lxde panel? I only found one entry in gnome-look and they were quite ugly.
<hpuser4466> Problem:  gpicview (image viewer) scrambles jpeg images.  Fix?
<hpuser4466> Problem2:  pcmanfm won't show jpeg thumbnails.  Fix?
<hpuser4466> *.jpg
<hpuser4466> Ok i fixed the thumbnail issue by increasing the KB size limit for thumbnails.
<hpuser4466> gpicview is still scrambling the image.
<hpuser4466> screenshot >>    http://imagebin.org/254138
<zleap> hi
<zleap> what program allows me to edit the menu in 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> zleap: leafpad works
<zleap> ok
<zleap> so where are the files then
<zleap> loclal i guess
<zleap> local (as in user directory)
<SonikkuAmerica> Try this link, it might help >>> http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu
<hpuser4466> Inkscape (vector graphics editor) won't print from within inkscape. I have to print to file (as .pdf) and then print the document via the pdf viewer.
<hpuser4466> On the bright side,  the pdf documents print quite fast.
<zleap> why does lubuntu 12.10 need over 200mb to install a menu editor , granted alacarte doesn;t work anyway according to one website
<zleap> but to request 200+ mb of extra packages
<zleap> hi
<phillw> zleap: I believe this has been answered on the mailing list, but for the record. Head over to https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/non-official-apps and use menulibre
<phillw> Things do get developed outside and along side our 'committed' stuff that may well appear in a future release.
<zleap> i just installed it
<zleap> thanks
<phillw> zleap: the things are there are the 'thoughts' of our devs. Getting xombrero to build is a great help for the low-resource computers, we will discuss what goes forward for 13.10 after 13.04 is released. but, you cannot keep the devs from thinking and working on things :D
<zleap> ok np
<phillw> also the dev version of Chromum is now available for raring, from yet another 'non-official' ppa. I use that rolling release all the time, it only broke for 24 hours in the time I've used it in precise... But, it is a -dev release :)
<phillw> https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev]
<phillw> depends on how 'bleeding edge' you like to be :D (Or, also as it is a browser; how fast you want security issues dealt with).
<zleap> https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/non-official-apps?field.series_filter=raring
<zleap> i followed the instructions there
<zleap> so added the ppa and added the sources to /etc/apt/sources.list
<zleap> then did update
<phillw> zleap: if you are testing 13.04, that is correct. (it is the same version for all, so it is a minor point if you are running precise / quantal etc.)
<zleap> well it runs
<zleap> lxpanelctl restart < do i need to run that to re-read the files so the new menu - what i have turned off displays
<zleap> i am removing the games that come with ubuntu from the menu
<zleap> or some of them anyway
<zleap> lubntu sorry
<phillw> I've not played with menulibre hopefully someone else here, or on the mailing list can help you out.
<zleap> it works
<zleap> just need to play around with it
<phillw> zleap: hopefully some one will post up some links to the lubuntu wiki team so we can get instructions / screen shots etc. sorted out :)
<zleap> http://zleap.net/lubuntu-menu-editing/
<zleap> i will try to get some up for lxmed
<phillw> zleap: thanks, we are planning a review of the lubuntu wiki docs area, so please feel more than welcome to join that team at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationTeam JasonO is the Team Leader for that group.
<zleap> ok
<zleap> http://zleap.net/lubuntu-menu-editing/
<zleap> ok joined
<zleap> I will try and write some instructions for the lxmed program too
<phillw> zleap: I've approved you :)
<phillw> JasonO:  will get an email informing him and will be able to scroll back and see our conversation on here.
<zleap> ok thanks
<zleap> ok quick lxmed how toi http://zleap.net/lubuntu-menu-editing-lxmed/
<matt1003> I have been trying to use xrandr to setup two 22" LCD monitors; the left monitor in landscape orientation and the monitor right in portrait orientation. I have got the image on the portrait monitor to rotate correctly, however this causes the task bar to drop off the landsacpe monitor.
<matt1003> I would like the task bar to appear only in the landscape monitor; is the possible to configure on lubuntu with xrandr?
<phillw> hi matt1003 This tool doesn't aim to be a full xrandr frontend. It is meant for beginners rather than geeks. If you need the full power of X RandR extension, use xrandr (console) or arandr (GUI) and read some tutorials.
<phillw> it is a 'low-fat' version
<phillw> xrandr will be fully customisable for you.
<phillw> it worked fine for me to hook up an external monitor for my laptop.
<matt1003> I have been using xrandr (console), however i don't think it has the ability to control where the task bar is placed with the desktop.
<phillw> matt1003: you may want to have a look at http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-screencast-multi-monitor-tips-tricks#comments leszek does make good screen casts, and there are comments that discuss your issue (from what I can read)
<phillw> I've not tried arandr, I must give it a go some time :)
<matt1003> Cheers, I will take another look at that link.
#lubuntu 2013-04-16
<miksd> maybe someone here knows this since chromium is default browser for lubuntu: how i can disable chromium rant about flash plugin not installed on sites like youtube?
<miksd> since i dont want to use flash at all
<miksd> but chromium/youtube whines all the time that i dont have it installed even tho i use html5 youtube
<phillw> miksd: I don't see it, but I also use the dev version of Chromium. Have a read of http://askubuntu.com/questions/250448/youtube-couldnt-load-plug-in and see if there is anything that helps you.
<miksd> thanks but no, that just prettu much tells how to get flash working
<miksd> and i don't want to use flash, i don't have it installed
<miksd> :(
<miksd> problem is youtube and or chromium want me to install flash :P
<phillw> I subsribed to the html5 system, do you have to be logged on for it to 'see' thins?
<miksd> nope
<miksd> disable flash maybe
<miksd> then you might see it
<Unit193> You use html5 youtube when it's an option, otherwise it uses flash.  Last I knew not even half the videos were html5 compatible.  Read the page at http://youtube.com/html5
<phillw> miksd: http://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=GB I may not be seeing it, as I am running Version 27.0.1438.7 Ubuntu 12.10 (187670)
<miksd> Unit193: i am using chromium extension html5 video for youtube
<phillw> I do have flash installed, as I need it for bbc news web site (sigh).
<miksd> and thats not the point anyway, point is, i dont want to get that rant all the time taht i dont have flash installed ;S
<miksd> phillw: hmmh
<miksd> http://i.imgur.com/DTyj1mv.png
<miksd> actually thats wrong rant
<miksd> it comes after i click the first rant
<phillw> my version currently states (from youtube) that it supports Video Tag, h.264 and WebM
<miksd> http://i.imgur.com/Q0gxPx4.png
<miksd> so all i want it the get rid of that rant without installing flash
<miksd> since i dont need flash for youtube, or anything
<miksd> i tried to google but i dont know what to google really
<miksd> phillw: same here
<miksd> green ticks on all
<phillw> miksd: try following the link http://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/youtube to see if there are answers? They are inviting feed back.
<miksd> but for some reason youtube is still trying to force some flash crap for me..or maybe chromium is, i am not sure
<miksd> ok this is weird
<miksd> i opened link you gave me
<miksd> started to browse youtube on that tab
<miksd> and it is not ranting about flash anymore o_O
<miksd> but when i go to first tab i had youtube open
<miksd> it rants about flash
<miksd> i mean the link to youtube html5
<miksd> and i've been opted to html5 youtube all the time
<miksd> changed nothing
<miksd> and now when i closed the first youtube tab, second youtube tab started to rant about flash
<miksd> interesting :p
<phillw> I'll fire up a VM after some sleep and see what I get.
<phillw> 01:21 am here :)
<miksd> alright
<miksd> ok every time i visit youtube.com/html5 and then start using youtube i get no flash rant
<miksd> but if i open youtube on new tab and do not visit html5 site first
<miksd> i get it
<miksd> this is retarded :>
<niceguy1234> HI, does everyone know how to install redcar on lubuntu properly? I tried serching online but cant find a proper article
<niceguy1234> anyone*
<wxl> niceguy1234: https://github.com/redcar/redcar/wiki/installation
<wxl> niceguy1234: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install rubygems openjdk-6-jre firefox-dev && sudo gem install redcar
<wxl> (if you need it spelled out for you)
<miksd> ok i found workaround: install flashblock extension
<miksd> problem solved, i guess
<miksd> and with youtube html5 extension youtube starts playing html5 video after flashblock blocks flash
<miksd> even on videos youtube does not officially support html5
<miksd> so this is actually pretty good
<SonikkuAmerica> Good evening.
<RaphaelBarros> Good evening.
<SonikkuAmerica> What brings you here tonight?
<RaphaelBarros> I'm trying to find someone to help me with a issue
<RaphaelBarros> This issue: Does anyone know if there's a way to make lxpanels background images to work properly? I created a image myself and it worked properly after I changed my "widget" option, but after I rebooted, there are some parts of the panel that uses the background image and others that use the default theme color.
<RaphaelBarros> I'm also having a problem to open a (mono) game from the main menu (it works if I open from the desktop though, so it's not that big of an issue).
<SonikkuAmerica> I can't say I've tried it, you might try Googling and coming back when there's more traffic, or try the #ubuntu channel.
<SonikkuAmerica> And that Mono problem can definitely be solved over there.
<RaphaelBarros> Over there?
<SonikkuAmerica> In #ubunut
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather, #ubuntu
<RaphaelBarros> I googled both issues, I can try to do this a little more, but I don't think I'll find :\
<SonikkuAmerica> RaphaelBarros: Are you using the 13.04 beta or 12.10?
<RaphaelBarros> 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Couldn't tell you. I moved to Xubuntu and need to reinstall Lubuntu in VBox so you might have luck a bit later when the sun is up in the United States.
<RaphaelBarros> Ok then, thx, I'll ask here tomorrow :P
<SonikkuAmerica> See you later!
<RaphaelBarros> cya
<cerebrate> why does my font sizes in general shrink?
<cerebrate> my characters got rilly tiny and i have difficulty reading them :C
<wxl> when does it happen?
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> Just installed lubuntu on my pc . It asked me to restart and then fisplayed this:please remove installation media and close the tray then press enter which i did but its still stuck at the same screen
<sonofzeus> Can anyone help me?
<sonofzeus> Its been like 10 min now
<sonofzeus> Anyone on?
<Unit193> If you pressed "Enter", not the numpad one, you can hit CTRL+ALT+Del
<zleap>  ok just posted a message to the documentation mailing list
<zleap> thats better
<zleap> i sent that to the wrong channel so re pasted it here
<Andrew> Hi - I have tried 3 times to download lubuntu 12.10 and halfway through the download it gives me an error - is there a problem with this download?
<holstein> Andrew: it?
<holstein> Andrew: are you DLing from here? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.10/release/
<Andrew> I get an error from my browser saying there is an error in the file and it cannot write the file to my Hdd
<Andrew> yes thats the one
<holstein> Andrew: you'd need to elalborate as to what browser/OS you are using.. i would try DLing this as well
<holstein> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ^^ its a smaller download, and you can install that and add lubuntu-desktop or LXDE (or whatever) after install
<Andrew> thats a great idea, thanks ... right now I end up waiting an hour and then I get the error when I'me about halfway through the DL ... will try the minimal option tx vm
<holstein> Andrew: it takes me about 7 minutes to download the lubuntu iso
<Andrew> slow link, maybe the DL server drops the connection after 1 hour
<holstein> Andrew: id say, you cant assume its an issue with the iso, or the servers.. you can rule out issues on your end..
<holstein> Andrew: if i get a slow mirror, i stop the DL and start another
<Andrew> let me try the minimal and take it from there
<holstein> Andrew: should come in faster at least...
<holstein> you'll still end up with lubuntu in the end
<Andrew> If I have probs "I'll be back..." :-)
<sonofzeus> hello i would love some assistance anyone on?
<sonofzeus> nones on? hmmm
<sonofzeus> helooooooooooo
<genii-around> sonofzeus: You should first describe the issue you require assistance with
<sonofzeus> i did
<sonofzeus> srry
<sonofzeus> actually i want to set this theme up in my fresh lubuntu install http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:LXDE_desktop_full.png
<sonofzeus> i  need help with that.
<sonofzeus> im on a mobile so pls xcuse my grammar
<qubit01> Anyone have a GeForce 650M Graphics card running with  lubuntu ?
<SonikkuAmerica> If that were the case why would we be running Lubuntu. :) Got a problem?
<zleap> SonikkuAmerica, ok dumb question what do i type to find out what card i have
<SonikkuAmerica> [ lspci ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Side note: The only dumb question is the one that isn't asked. :)
<zleap> i seem to have [GeForce 8200]
<SonikkuAmerica> Prefer LXDE over Unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or even GNOME Shell?
<zleap> lxde is good
<zleap> this system flies
<SonikkuAmerica> Of course it would, that GPU would make it fly. XD
<zleap> i mean it works really well
 * SonikkuAmerica sees LXDE with wings
<zleap> even got steam working
<SonikkuAmerica> I would run Ubuntu GNOME, but I can only go up to 1024
<zleap> lxde - lubuntu on redbull
<zleap> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> Intel 965... :\
<SonikkuAmerica> More Ubuntu flavors use XFCE than any other DE
<zleap> well you want the memory for apps not a front end to the OS
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm actually not big on desktop apps. That's what I (used to) carry a tablet for. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Somehow ClockworkMod causes the Android bootloader to break.
<zleap> AMD Athlon(tm) II Neo K325 Dual-Core Processor
<SonikkuAmerica> Intel Core(R) 2 Duo 2.3 GHz Dual-Core CPU (but I run 32-bit)
<zleap> i am on 32 bit too
<SonikkuAmerica> only having 3 gigs of RAM anyway...
 * zleap has 2 but it can do 4 but requires a full strip down of computer
<SonikkuAmerica> Full strip down O.o
<zleap> as in you need to take the comptuer apart fully to get at te memory
<zleap> i found a video somewhere
<zleap> i have an e-machines 1401
<zleap> so its compact
<SonikkuAmerica> Ooh, an Acer... glad it still works
<zleap> yeah
<zleap> it works great
<zleap> sufficient to say i don't need to upgrade the memory 2 is enough
<SonikkuAmerica> Once it breaks, time to buy a new machine, mainly because even if it's still supported, Acer's tech support is miserable
<Unit193> Heya, mind continuing in #lubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic, or such?
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: SUre
<zleap> i saw one on ebuyer with 16 gb of memory
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Thank you!
<SonikkuAmerica> zleap: Let's head for #lubuntu-offtopic
<zleap> not this model but a newer model
<zleap> ok
<zleap> SonikkuAmerica, done i am in te
<SonikkuAmerica> te?
<zleap> sorry i was saying I am in there
<zleap> as in lubuntu-offtopiuc
<detharonil> Does the Lubuntu website have multiple language versions, or just English?
<SonikkuAmerica> es.lubuntu.net
<SonikkuAmerica> I didn't mean to type that there...
<SonikkuAmerica> You might use Google Translate to translate it... but don't expect the translation to be good. AFAIK it's English only.
<detharonil> That's too bad.  Vanilla Ubuntu's site seems to be the same way.  I find it odd that the distributions themselves support so many languages but the websites do not.
<SonikkuAmerica> We'd like to consider English the universal language; looks like the community fell short.
<detharonil> I'm really only asking because I am doing a string of Wikipedia updates, and I noticed that several GNU/Linux distros and other free software projects only have English versions linked.  I was able to fix OpenBSD's, but I noticed that the main Ubuntu website is only in English and started looking around a few IRC channels for answers.
<SonikkuAmerica> When you install Ubuntu, you can change the install language (it's the first step)...
<detharonil> I know that.
<detharonil> However, even downloading the .iso might be an issue if the website is innavigable.
<SonikkuAmerica> Perhaps we need pictures depicting navigation...
<SonikkuAmerica> (being serious too)
<detharonil> I'm not slinging any criticism; The website developers do a great job (especially the lubuntu.net redesign, great job)
<Myrtti> many locos have their own websites
#lubuntu 2013-04-17
<kiwitinker> i am running lubuntu from a flash drive like a live cd, how do i get it to remember changes between reboots?
<Mkop1> for some reason when I open links from xchat, they open in chrome, despite the fact that I have firefox set as the default browser. I wonder if there's a default applications setting somewhere that I'm missing
<kiwitinker> can anyone help with my problem of getting persistence to work with usb flash lubuntu?
<wxl> kiwitinker: like with a live usb?
<kiwitinker> yes
<wxl> have you tried and failed?
<kiwitinker> I have done everything but it has simply not worked
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so i just did this today
<wxl> unetbootin was the only thing i've gotten reliable results from
<kiwitinker> the thing is I don't seem to be able to find out exactly how it does this, is the persistence suppose to be on another partition?
<kiwitinker> ok, that's not what i used
<kiwitinker> you used that for lubuntu?
<wxl> kiwitinker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence explains how to set it up in exquisite detail but i wouldn't recommend following that per se
<wxl> kiwitinker: yeah, i downloaded the latest daily, pointed unetbootin at it, added persistence and let it go
<wxl> kiwitinker: my bios is funky and forgets nearly every boot that i want it to boot the usb (under hard drive) above the hdd itself
<wxl> kiwitinker: it's also a little slow booting but it works
<wxl> kiwitinker: unetbootin has one failure: it will let you allocate more persistence than you should be able to
<kiwitinker> I assume persistence is also where any files you download once running lubuntu will be stored?
<wxl> i think so yep
<kiwitinker> I wish the webpages on this actually explained what it does exactly and how it is basically organized, I find it hard without knowing what I'm dealing with in an overall sense
<kiwitinker> there are tons of programs for doing this so thanks for pointing one out that you know has worked for you at least
<wxl> basically you make a loopback in /casper-rw kiwitinker which is documented in that page
<kiwitinker> thanks, will get to it now
<kiwitinker> oh wait, could you by any chance check to see what partitions you have on the flash drive by going to gparted?
<kiwitinker> wxl
<wxl> kiwitinker: not presently. it's in use
<kiwitinker> you can still look at it in gparted
<wxl> not really
<kiwitinker> mine has just 1 partition
<kiwitinker> not really what, don't understand what you are saying, are you just saying you don't want to do it or that it can't be done
<wxl> i don't think it sees the file system the same way when you're in it
<kiwitinker> seems to work fine for me
<kiwitinker> you can even change the partition size while running from it
<wxl> yeah it says i only have one then
<kiwitinker> in gparted?
<wxl> in parted yes
<kiwitinker> thanks
<wxl> of course i know if i look at it unmounted there's a casper-rw file
<wxl> and there's not here
<kiwitinker> running livecd version via usb flash and persistent, problem is i just downloaded a very big file and got the wrong one by mistake, I chose to delete it but when i goto trash can there is nothing there?
<holstein> you wanted to delete it, correct?
<kiwitinker> yes
<holstein> i mean, i wouldnt expect full desktop functionality from a live CD.. i usually just do a normal installation to the USB stick..
<holstein> is the question, "where is the file i deleted? its not in the trash?" ?
<kiwitinker> i chose delete and it said it sent to trash can but then I goto trash can and there is nothing there
<holstein> kiwitinker: so, what is the question?
<kiwitinker> free space indicated shows the file is still taking up space somewhere
<kiwitinker> it has not been deleted, i want to delete it to free up space
<holstein> kiwitinker: try removing it via the command line
<kiwitinker> I'm a baby in linux, command line is beyond me
<holstein> kiwitinker: what would you like to do?
<kiwitinker> don't tempt me, Im feeling very frustrated with linux
<holstein> im not following you... or trying to temp you.. would you like to try a few ideas? such as removing via the command line? or wait for another volunteer?
<kiwitinker> I'm about to give up on it again, I come back for punishment every couple of years and always have the same wild goose chase trying different distros and things just never working as advertised. I have been told to goto full install in the past only to find i have exactly the same problem
<kiwitinker> thanks for trying but I'm too fed up with this at the moment
<holstein> kiwitinker: you are *not* trying a distro though.. you are trying a live CD with persistence...
<holstein> kiwitinker: i understand, and identify your frustration.. you should see me with a windows install
<kiwitinker> I'm not talking about just this, have tried many other versions
<holstein> fact is.. windows and linux are *very* capable.. its just a matter of what one is used to
<holstein> if you would like help getting used to lubuntu, say the word..
<kiwitinker> windows installs just work, if only linux did that I might understand a bit of what I'm doing by now but as i can never get off the start line with a fully working install i never get the chance to learn how it all works
<holstein> kiwitinker: as i said... its a matter of what you are used to.. .my linux installs "work" fine.. its my windows installs that are a challenge.. and its my issue
<kiwitinker> thanks very much, but you are getting me at the end of a long and fruitless process
<holstein> kiwitinker: what would i do? install lubuntu or xubuntu
<holstein> kiwitinker: hey.. i literally dont need you to install lubuntu.. if you want to, i will help
<kiwitinker> I know, don't get me wrong
<holstein> kiwitinker: you are here for a reason.. and if you want to sort things out, we can, but i need to have facts
<holstein> i suggest you install.. i also made a suggestion about trying to remove the file via the command line
<kiwitinker> I had just hoped for a solution that did not involved a long complicated process with command lines where i have no understanding
<holstein> kiwitinker: sure.. that would be, do an actual installation
<holstein> kiwitinker: otherwise, im not sure you even have an issue
<kiwitinker> I have been down that road before of installing to get around a problem as advised by others only do find it solved nothing
<holstein> kiwitinker: cool
<holstein> designbybeck: good lucK!
<holstein> kiwitinker: ^^
<kiwitinker> it may work this time but just can't afford to waste more time going around in circles
<kiwitinker> thanks
<holstein> kiwitinker: keep in mind, we are all volunteers
<kiwitinker> definitely, it's appreciated
<holstein> kiwitinker: i "waste" my time here freely
<holstein> what do i see? you dont have an isue
<holstein> you deleted a file.. its deleted.. you are using a persistence file that neither one of us understands how or why its set up
<kiwitinker> problem is i don't have the time to waste at the moment, hence the frustration of not been able to get what i want done in time
<holstein> what would i do? a normal install.. i am in one right now.. i delete.. things are deleted
<kiwitinker> you would think but i have seen it all before, linux just continues to confound me
<holstein> kiwitinker: you say waste time.. i say troubleshoot.. doenst matter, you'll need to come here with a clear idea of what you issue is, and ready to try things
<kiwitinker> you are getting me at the end of many, many hours of wild goose chase, sorry about that
<holstein> kiwitinker: its just a matter of what you are used to.. it works fine for many.. just keep in mind, there is no "linux" making sure you have a good experience
<holstein> theres just you.. and me
<kiwitinker> anyhow I have to go, thanks anyhow
<holstein> kiwitinker: no worries.. i do proffesional audio production on linux
<holstein> that took a lot of troubleshooting.. and trial and error
<holstein> months of testing and asking questions...
<holstein> all the time, working in windows as well.. til i was ready to make the transition...
<holstein> one thing that helped me tremendously.. i installed linux on a laptop... and i used that laptop.. for everything i could. simple things. email, whatever
<kiwitinker> I guess if you don't have heaps of time to invest in getting linux going you just can't have linux, that's the lesson i should have learnt and accepted by now
<holstein> lol
<holstein> kiwitinker: you'll need to invest something, yes
<holstein> kiwitinker: its more of a community than a "buy and use" thing
<holstein> kiwitinker: if you want "buy and use" linux.. try system76.. they have pre-built machines, and support... work great
<holstein> otherwise, you come here, and be ready to troubleshoot
<kiwitinker> like i said if I could just get the thing installed and working as advertised i would be quite happy to learn the ropes of using it over a long period of time
<holstein> when i say "try this in the command line" you say "ok, how?".. and we go from there
<holstein> kiwitinker: download the iso.. start installing and tell me the errors (if you have any)
<kiwitinker> I know, it was just like, oh no not again
<holstein> kiwitinker: there are no adverisments
<holstein> kiwitinker: there are no guarnatees that linux will work on your hardware
<kiwitinker> I mean that it works as claimed
<holstein> kiwitinker: there are no claims.. nor an entity making claims
<kiwitinker> ok, thanks again, see yah
<holstein> kiwitinker: there might well be an entity that created your hardware that says "you cant run other operating systems"
<holstein> kiwitinker: this might be another argument for you getting a prebuilt system
<holstein> or, running away with a questionable attitude again :/
<fjodor> hi unity/ubuntu automatically manages external monitors. which daemon/service does this? because lubuntu is pretty annoying regarding managing monitors
<kiwitinker1> when you add a package where is it installed to?
<fjodor> kiwitinker1: you can look up where the files are if you look at them with synaptic
<kiwitinker1> thanks
<kiwitinker1> I don't know how to issue a command to start a game in console, I'm in the right directory etc..., I just don't know how you start a command to run. It's a .386 file, I have tried to look for examples elsewhere but it seems something so basic is not thought of to explain
<hateball> kiwitinker1: ./file-to-run.whatever
<hateball> kiwitinker1: If you are in that current directory
<hateball> Otherwise /full/path/to.file works as well
<hateball> And the binary needs to be set as executable, "chmod +x file.ext"
<kiwitinker1> thanks a lot
<kiwitinker1> I was getting no where by myself and google search
<kiwitinker1> I need to save an edit to a cfg file but it will not let me save because it is owned by root, how can I get around this?
<ElTimo> How do I get the powerline patched fonts to display correctly on a TTY?
<kiwitinker1> right clicking on the .cfg file I get the owner and permissions but cannot change any of these
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Why is Lubuntu 13.04 not even half done? Is the workload too much for the current team?
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: ??
<SonikkuAmerica> I was looking on status.ubuntu.com and saw that the roadmap is only 36% finished
<SonikkuAmerica> for Lubuntu Raring
<qubit01> Anyone have a GeForce 650M Graphics card running with  lubuntu ?
<SonikkuAmerica> !i
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: a lot always gets carried over :) Some of the things for 13.10 are already open for testing :)
<SonikkuAmerica> I see. I can't wait to see what's being implemented in 31.04 that was proposed in 13.04 :)
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: the whiteboard gets open about one week after release, for approx 2weeks.
 * SonikkuAmerica nods
<phillw> if the guy with the 650M card re-appears, get him to have a look at http://tech.sixcolumns.com/2012/11/nvidia-310-19-drivers-released-how-to-install-it-in-ubuntu-12-1012-04/ which deems to have a decent background into things.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: you can have a look at the staging area at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/non-official-apps
<lalondong> Guys, i'm actually using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS but because it's too slow i'm changing the desktop environment to LXDE...
<lalondong> and i can say, this is pretty fast..
<SonikkuAmerica> lalondong: 'Tis.
<lalondong> How to shortcut in lubuntu
<lalondong> is it different from Ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> A little bit...
<lalondong> what's the difrent?
<SonikkuAmerica> You have to manually edit everything or install another window manager
<lalondong> what do you mean i have to manually edit everything?
<SonikkuAmerica> For example, there's no GUI for tweaking desktop shortcuts, that's done by hand
<lalondong> how to do this?
<SonikkuAmerica> You have to create a blank .desktop file and use Leafpad.
<SonikkuAmerica> Give it a name, an executable path, and possibly a comment
<lalondong> i don't get it.
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, if I were you, not to play bait-and-switch, but Xubuntu might suit your needs better if you're not up to the challene.
<SonikkuAmerica> *challenge
<lalondong> but is it fast enough like this?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, Xubuntu is a tick slower than Lubuntu but faster than Unity or KDE
<SonikkuAmerica> It uses XFCE (half of which LXDE depends on anyway)
<lalondong> i have 2 gb ram
<lalondong> how much do i need for that?
<SonikkuAmerica> 256 MB
<lalondong> ahhh, okey
<SonikkuAmerica> 512 MB recommended
<SonikkuAmerica> 2 GB will be a bullet train. I run it on 3
<lalondong> ahh, okey
<SonikkuAmerica> I sense a lack of excitement.
<lalondong> so like changing the theme for lubuntu, you need to manually change them?
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually not themes, Openbox (the backend on which Lubuntu runs) will do that for you.
<wxl> careful though, as theming lubuntu is more than just theming openbox. there's gtk, too.
<SonikkuAmerica> Right... the GTK+ themes
<wxl> so it's really a multistep process, especially when you consider that lxpanel is themed differently, too.
<lalondong> how about indicator bar?
<wxl> well, lxpanel indicates the time. what else do you want indicated? :)
<lalondong> like system process?
<wxl> meh typically that thing that everyone uses that i never bother with is preferable
<wxl> someone help me out here
<wxl> starts with a c
<wxl> it's not compiz
<wxl> it's
<wxl> uhhhhh
<wxl> conky!
<SonikkuAmerica> uhhhhh
<SonikkuAmerica> can
<SonikkuAmerica> you
<SonikkuAmerica> not
<SonikkuAmerica> flood
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<wxl> no.
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<phillw> lalondong: if you're on 12.04, like a bit more 'eye-candy' then have a look at lxle
<phillw> it is available as a meta package yet, so needs a re-install.
<wxl> it's going to be?
<wxl> wow
<SonikkuAmerica> It's also supposed to be treated like an LTS but not officially
<SonikkuAmerica> s/is/isn't ?
<wxl> pattern not found.
<phillw> SonikkuAmerica: it is a community re-spin, for further details look at http://www.lxle.net/index.php?x=about
<RaphaelBarros> Talking about lxpanel, does anybody here use a image in it, or just the theme color? I'm trying to use a image and, while it works great after I apply it, when I reboot some of the indicators on the panel appear inside a box using the default theme color while the rest use the image for lxpanel.
<RaphaelBarros> Hmm, has my post appeared? Or nobody knows about this issue xD?
<kingfisher64> could someone advise me on the best solution to get the most out of an older system running lubuntu. I use it as a backup device primarily (instead of using freenas). It's really laggy. There's a huge delay when clicking things. I have 2gb ram and a new hard drive so even though it's a P4 it should be able to cope with opening a web browser.
<kingfisher64> maybe I need to install graphics drivers?
<cerebrate> sounds like a winner to me
<kingfisher64> that's weird I switched themes and it's massively less laggy?
<kingfisher64> all I've changed is the colours!
<kingfisher64> any performance enhancing tips will be greatly appreciated and used
<yo_mama> I just tried lubuntu beta2 and it didn't feel fully cooked
<phillw> yo_mama: that is why it called a beta2... the fully cooked version will be the RC (Release Candidtate), which can also have bug fixes applied. Have a try with the Daily (if you have the beta2 on hard drive you can zsync it up).
<ElTimo> Has anyone had any luck getting lubuntu to boot on a UEFI system?
<phillw> ElTimo: the 64bit installer is the same. So, in theory, it should work.
<ElTimo> phillw: Does the liveCD portion not work then?
<phillw> ElTimo: there will not be many on lubuntu with UEFI system boards, give me a couple of minutes to check if what I am saying is factually correct....
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yo_mama> god I wish lubuntu would include VLC and XChat
<wxl> yo_mama: sudo apt-get install vlc xchat
<yo_mama> wxl: I mean included in the .iso
<phillw> yo_mama: it exceeds the iso size and the need to keep things slim :)
<wxl> there's lots of things it could have or people might thing it should have for their particular preferences but in the end the goal is lightweight and supporting low resource computering, so such packages may not entirely fit this criteria, yo_mama
<yo_mama> phillw: forget it I don't buy that!
<wxl> yo_mama: honestly we've had arguments about clipboard managers on the list.
<wxl> yo_mama: and furthermore whether or not you buy it, it is what it is.
<phillw> and secondly, you don't "buy" lubuntu, it's FREE!!!!
<wxl> hah
<yo_mama> oh that soooo funny phillw
<phillw> ElTimo: yup, what unit 193 said applies to lubuntu.
<ElTimo> phillw: Alright, I'll give that a shot. Thanks.
<phillw> ElTimo: you will most likely find more people using uefi on somewhere like #ubuntu, but if you are trying out 13.04 with it, feel free to drop into #ubuntu-quality and the people there will also be able to help (#ubuntu can get a bit crazy at times).
<kingfisher64> can anyone recommend me some performance tweaks graphically speaking or point me to some documentation. I've been researching how to get rid of graphics lag on my machine. It's still really struggling. I put 2gb ram and new hd in. Maybe i'm getting the most out of the machine? Would appreciate some suggestions though.
<ElTimo> kingfisher64: What kind of GPU do you have?
<kingfisher64> it's a P4!
<ElTimo> Oh boy.
<kingfisher64> onboard graphics - so that might be the problem!
<ElTimo> Yeah, that'll do it.
<ElTimo> Although I've had luck using compton without any effects just to smooth things out.
<kingfisher64> so i'm not likely to get rid of the video lag. It's jumping every now and then
<ElTimo> Yeah, you're kinda stuck with that.
<ElTimo> By video do you mean movies running slowly?
<kingfisher64> tried running netflix app but fullscreen it's horrific. Also youtube vids. Going to inspect the version of flash i've got for that, but I suspect it's a "lack of graphics card" issue
<ElTimo> Yeah, it definitely is.
<kingfisher64> i wanted to find out what hardware I have to see if all the drivers are installed correctly.
<ElTimo> Try running glxgears then.
<Unit193> lspci should show you, and to see drivers you can use -v  You can also grab the video link for youtube and use mplayer, vlc, or something else to play them.
<ElTimo> Unit193: Oh cool, I never knew about the -v option.
<kingfisher64> unable to locate package ElTimo for flxgears. Do I need to add a repo first?
<Unit193> ElTimo: You can add more than one too! ;D
<ElTimo> kingfisher64: It's glxgears.
<ElTimo> Unit193: Verbositize ALL THE THINGS.
<Unit193> (glxgears is in mesa-utils, would guess that's installed.)
<ElTimo> Oh, I forgot it's not included by default anymore.
<kingfisher64> thanks for the suggestions ElTimo, I think it's a case of finding a old graphics card. Only used system up until now as NAS
<yo_mama> a distro without VLC is not a proper distro imho
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, have any one of you got a black background in the login screen image? I got it after I updated my intel driver through the Intel Linux Driver Installer :/
<RaphaelBarros> No one?
<cerebrate> uh
<cerebrate> maybe you could set it somehow?
 * cerebrate ubernoober
<RaphaelBarros> It's set to the same file it was before the driver installation.
<cerebrate> >:c
 * cerebrate angry!
<RaphaelBarros> But it still shows a black background during the login screen (I know it's not a big deal, but a problem nonetheless)
 * cerebrate not much help but you have condolences from
<phillw> RaphaelBarros: which version of ubuntu are you using>?
<RaphaelBarros> 12.10
<phillw> what intel graphics system do you have?
<phillw> RaphaelBarros: it seems you are luck! webup8 did a tutorial on this a couple of weeks ago. Head over to http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/how-to-use-intel-linux-graphics-drivers.html and follow what they say. YES, they are trusted, so do exactly what they tell you after ensuring you get the correct driver.
<RaphaelBarros> It's a gma 950 or 945, I'm not sure wich one
<RaphaelBarros> And I used a tutorial from webupd8, but the one used to ubuntu
<RaphaelBarros> The drivers are working normally, I played some games and things like that, the black background in the login screen is the only problem (until now)
<RaphaelBarros> I reinstalled lightdm and lightdm-greeter, I'm going to reboot and check if it fixed it, I'll come back soon.
<phillw> RaphaelBarros: we do not know on here all the answers for graphics issues, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 specifically at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 they are the best people to help out with graphics issues when they do not work "out of the bos".
<phillw> *out of the box*
<phillw> I do *love* it when they vanish before you can give them directions...
<phillw> Just for the record, for something like gma 950, have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1888642&p=11503588#post11503588
<kiwitinker> installed lubuntu 12.04, I am having troubles with power management using Xfce, I have the monitor set to turn off after inactivity but it only works sometimes, most of the time it does not work, any clues anyone?
<kiwitinker> can I download and install another power management program?
<phillw> kiwitinker: are you using a laptop?
<kiwitinker> yes
<phillw> it's more likely to be an acpi issue (where the laptop has to 'talk' to the power management system). Have a look on laptop site (give me a minute or two to go find it) and see if your make and model has either a listing or a known problem (with how to fix it).
<phillw> while I do that, can you post up the make and model of your laptop
<kiwitinker> Dell inspiron 510m
<phillw> kiwitinker: get logged onto the guys at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<kiwitinker> ok
#lubuntu 2013-04-18
<phillw> kiwitinker: there is a blog on battery life that includes your model at http://topten.over-blog.com/article-33470575.html but I would suggest getting in touch with the laptop team via that link, or having a read of the dell forum area at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=342
<semitones> 'ello
<phillw> kiwitinker: possibly the dell area may be the best to start with :)
<phillw> !ask | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<semitones> hey phillw, I'm just hanging out for now :)
<kiwitinker> by the way this laptop is very old and does not support later versions of  lubuntu
<phillw> semitones: that's no problem, but we do have also have an area to say "Hi" and discuss life in general... #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<semitones> ah, sign me up then !
<phillw> semitones: issue the command
<kiwitinker> so is it not simply a case of trying a powermanagement program other than xfce?
<phillw> semitones:  /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<semitones> sorry, I'm already there :P, sign me up is just a silly affectation
<phillw> kiwitinker: acpi may not be supported in the recent kernels. rolling back to your machine, try lubuntu 12.04, and if that fails... roll back to 10.04 - Once we have a system that works, it can possibly move forward.
<phillw> acpi is a pain to debug, and the laptop team would be best to help, once there is a stable system on there :)
<kiwitinker> I'm on 12.04 now
<phillw> kiwitinker: then ask the laptop team if your make and model is supported. It could well be you need a BIOS upgrade from Dell. I am not the best qualified person to deal with the issue, Dell do have decent support with linux, so there could well be an easy solution for you to add to your laptop and everything will work..... So.... Go and ask :D
<kiwitinker> problem is I have already invested days in getting to this stage of a linux system, I have no time left now, unfortunately auto screen turn off is a major priority as this laptop will be on 24 hrs a day and was bought for the purpose of using as little electricity as can
<phillw> kiwitinker: if you cannot turn the screen off, it is an acpi issue. I cannot solve them, the dell support forum can.
<kiwitinker> yeah don't hold much hope of that with such an old laptop, google brings up nothing
<kiwitinker> it does turn off sometimes, it is just very unreliable
<phillw> kiwitinker: you have little faith in hoe dogged those guys are :P
<phillw> s/hoe/how
<kiwitinker> if this laptop is not supported by 12.04 then it never will be I would think
<kiwitinker> I still did not get an answer to my question, can I install a different power management program other than the default xfce?
<phillw> kiwitinker: when your laptop was made, did google actually exisit? Only joking..... You have nothing to lose, and everything to gain by asking the guys (and gals) on the dell area of ubuntu forum.
<kiwitinker> ok
<kiwitinker> I was using google in the early 90's
<phillw> kiwitinker: yeas you can, and no it will 99% not work, as the issue is not the power manager but instead acpi which is the part of the laptop that talks to it.
<kiwitinker> still I would like to try
<semitones> phillw, what is acpi, and why isn't it supported? I think my desktop at my parent's house uses it
<phillw> kiwitinker: then install lubuntu 10.04 onto it.
<kiwitinker> can't start from scratch again, so can I not just install different power management and remove/disable xfce?
<phillw> semitones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<phillw> kiwitinker: ^^ read the link ^^
<semitones> phillw, reading. As an aside -- my desktop has to boot using the no1apic boot option -- does trying to get bios upgrades help that situation?
<kiwitinker> 10.04 will cause the machine to freeze when closing the lid
<kiwitinker> I wonder if that might work for me semitone as it does behave like a conflict to me, sometimes working and sometimes not
<phillw> semitones: kiwitinker ^^ read the link... If your system is not fully compliant, then it will not work fully. for once, every one (nearly) agreed. There *may* be BIOS updates and there may be 'patches' that you can use for certain makes and models of computers. BUT, if they are not ACPI compliant it is NOT the fault of linux.
<semitones> phillw, I'm trying to understand -- do the newer kernels implement their own powersaving schemes rather than relying on apci?
<semitones> do newer computers just not use acpi anymore?
<kiwitinker> semitones, that is what I was wondering
<phillw> semitones: all the kernels accept the full acpi standards, just that not all manufacturers follow them.
<semitones> kiwitinker, you might want to try booting up with apci disabled -- I have no idea what your problem is, but if apci is the problem, it could very well help without having to install anything else
<phillw> just like not all browsers support full accessibility standards (there were two conflicting ones last time I looked into it, just for reading out a table). The most wonderful thing about a standard?.... anyone can make one. Remember the fight with DVD-HD and BluRay? ... no? that's because BluRay won.
<kiwitinker> thanks semitones, exactly how would i do that?
<semitones> phillw, if all the kernels accept the full acpi standards, what do the newer kernels do differently?
<semitones> kiwitinker, hold on, let me look it up. basically when you boot up, you edit the boot options directly from GRUB
<semitones> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options -- scroll down to the part about "common kernel options" -- the one you want to try is apci=off
<semitones> when you're booting your system, interrupt GRUB before it boots, and follow the instructions there to add that boot option to the end of the boot command
<semitones> if it works, you can configure GRUB to do it every time
<kiwitinker> thanks, I remember seeing that option on the screen
<phillw> semitones: there are different versions of acpi. Do you ever sit back and think... Jeeze, so many mobile (cell) phones and they all have different connectors to charge them? Inside, the battery is the same voltage. a standard Lithium battery, different capacities of charge it can hold. But to many different connectors.....
<phillw> semitones: have a read of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_External_Power_Supply and then wonder :D
<semitones> there are a lot of different ways
<semitones> whoa
<phillw> semitones: but these are discussions to have on the off-topic area, I've taken acpi as far as I can on here.
<semitones> alright
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> Im on a lubuntu live cd, first time trying it
<n-iCe> looks amazing
<n-iCe> hi chalcedony
<chalcedony> :)
<n-iCe> how are you_
<chalcedony> n-iCe, great!
<n-iCe> I really like the desktop environment!
<chalcedony> neat i'm glad
<n-iCe> Im used to gnome, was wondering to run something faster, my laptop is fast enough to run gnome and a heavy desktop, but I was wondering why to run a big one when I can run a light desktop?
<n-iCe> chalcedony: you use lubuntu as well?
<chalcedony> n-iCe, can't remember why i joined here
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> what os are you using?
<chalcedony> debian / gnome
<n-iCe> yeah, I'm used to Debian, for over 4 years
<chalcedony> great!
<n-iCe> But you know it is pretty old, they don't like to upgrade it a lot
<chalcedony> i don't really like things that move
<n-iCe> drivers seems to be running in ubuntu
<n-iCe> yeah, they keep it pretty stable
<chalcedony> no forced upgrades
<n-iCe> that's true, Debian gnome, was using like 600MB at least of RAM memory
<n-iCe> lubuntu is using 200MB
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> chalcedony: do you use chrome?
<n-iCe> or firefox
<chalcedony> wow that's a lot less
<chalcedony> n-iCe, firefox
<n-iCe> I see, I'm wondering the difference between chromium and google chrome
<chalcedony> chromium is a chrome-like
<n-iCe> can't find any difference
<phillw> n-iCe: https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<n-iCe> awesome, thanks
<n-iCe> So google chrome browser seems to be the best choice
<n-iCe> phillw: how can I know the packages that fits with the lxde desktop
<n-iCe> to avoid installing gnome/kde packages
<semitones> alright! first impressions!
<semitones> I love the new desktop wallpaper!
<phillw> n-iCe: if you want metrics etc, which F/OSS dis-agree with etc. There is little difference. I use the bleeding edge chromium, as I'm a tester. As to "how to tell how much extra things a new applicaton will bring in" when you go to install it, it should tell you how much extra it wants.
<semitones> phillw: sometimes I wonder how much those extra things matter
<semitones> like if an application is going to install a bunch of libraries, do those make the computer slower
<phillw> n-iCe: both sudo apt-get install and synaptic will tell you.
<semitones> what do you look for in the list of thngs apt tells you it wants to install?
<n-iCe> phillw: says like, brasero-lxde?
<n-iCe> ok lubuntu was installed, need to reboot, brb
<phillw> semitones: yes, if you install unity, you will bring in all the unity libraries, which will make one heck of a difference. If in doubt? ask on the mailing list :)
<phillw> n-iCe: brassero is already installed?
<n-iCe> no
<n-iCe> xfburn I think
<phillw> n-iCe: you are correct, sorry, my 12.10 has had that much tested on it, I do lose a bit a track, brassero does not pull in a load of extra stuff.
<phillw> it just slightly heavier than xfburn, owing to the fact it can do 'more things'. It is fully compliant with lubuntu libraries and brings in just enough to make it function. (I use it as default, which is why I had to check).
<n-iCe> which one you have as default? brasero?
<phillw> n-iCe: i have a choice of either, i installed brasero because I needed a GUI to do some stuff that x-burn cannot.
<phillw> you do not lose one, when you install the other :)
<n-iCe> seems pretty similar to me
<phillw> I have bluefish installed, not many people need it, but it did not ask to bring in a load of libraries that I did not already have installed for my LAMP installation. n-iCe remember, lubuntu can run anything ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu / edubuntu / myhtubuntu etc etc. can. It is just how much extra do you wish to add to your lubuntu system.... The more you add, the more the system takes up. :)
<semitones> phillw: it would be really cool if there was a short list of common "do not let these things become installed" packages for keeping a fast system
<semitones> You started it off: #1, Unity
<semitones> Hey, hey
<semitones> can we make a page on the wiki right now???
<semitones> we can do this
<n-iCe> #2 compiz
<semitones> good one
<semitones> #3, GTK?
<Myrtti> because we all love ncurses
<n-iCe> need to reboot, installation finished, hold on
<semitones> hy Myritti :)
<semitones> -i
<phillw> semitones: you install unity, you have installed ubuntu... There is nothing wrong with having both. On my CentoOS system I have GNOME and KDE stuff. Linux is not about reducing choice, it is about expanding it.
<Myrtti> I thought all lubuntu apps use gtk.
<semitones> phillw: linux is not about reducing choice, but people can choose to restrict their software to the capabilities of their hardware. That's the point of lubuntu
<semitones> Myrtti: i am bad at computers, sorry :p
<semitones> I think it would be useful to have a list of common things to avoid installing if you want to keep your computer fast
<phillw> semitones: then, when you go to install something and it says it wants to add 20+ things, say NO :) Then you can go and ask. That is what I do, and it works fine for me.
<semitones> like I would try not to install kde apps, because starting the app would have to load all that kde stuff
<phillw> semitones: I use kde apps, it is the libraries you need to watch out for :)
<semitones> phillw: What I'm proposing is you take that list of 20 things, you look at the list of things to avoid, and then if you still have questions, then you ask
<phillw> semitones: do you have any idea as to how many linux programmes there are?
<phillw> n-iCe wb :)
<n-iCe_> lubuntu is installed :)
<semitones> how about a top 10 common packages to not install on lubuntu
<n-iCe_> downloading 130MB of updates though
<n-iCe_> why is it, if I'm downloading the last CD
<phillw> n-iCe_: what version of lubuntu?
<n-iCe_> 12.10
<semitones> first impressions continued: I love the new icons!
<phillw> there are SRU's going back as 13.04 comes to a close for a release.
<phillw> n-iCe: this close, you should have been brave and grabbed 13.04 :P
<n-iCe> Well I can wait for the stable release
<semitones> But why are the Wifi networks listed in alphabetical order -- shouldn't they be listed in signal strength order?
<n-iCe> phillw: If I install 13.04 will it automatically turn to stable?
<phillw> semitones: nope, as signal strength could keep altering. all that is is a snap shot of what network manager found when it closed / slowed down your connection to find stuff :)
<semitones> oh ok, that's fair
<phillw> n-iCe: 13.04 testing will update to stable, also 12.10 will let you know when 13.04 is out. The newest artwork is on 13,04, though :D
<n-iCe> where can I see that new artwork?
<phillw> n-iCe: if you have 12.10 installed you can get it to then update to the 13.04 testing series.
<n-iCe> does it worth it?
<phillw> n-iCe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Raring/Box
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> what changed?
<phillw> n-iCe: you will also have the stuff the devs have been working on, so, yes as a desktop release it's worth it.
<phillw> n-iCe: the complete switch to box, and a new set of wall papers as voted upon by the lubuntu community.
<phillw> anyways good people, I'm heading for bed. enjoy lubuntu :)
<n-iCe> thanks, good to know we have support here, nite.
<semitones> Can you guys think of some other packages to avoid to keep lubuntu fast?
<semitones> so far I have unity and compiz
<n-iCe> question, how do I add icons to the panel?
<semitones> n-iCe: good question -- that's kind of hard to do in lubuntu, somebody had to help me do it once and I forget how
<n-iCe> found it
<n-iCe> really easy
<n-iCe> semitones: just click on any icon you have on the panel, and go to aps settings
<n-iCe> and add from there
<semitones> oh cool
<semitones> so at first you have internet and file manager
<semitones> and you just add whatever else you want
<n-iCe> yup
<semitones> phillw: this is the work in progress: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AvoidFatDependencies
<Ludlow> Hola.
<Ludlow> !nas
<Ludlow> !how to mount a share drive
<ubottu> Ludlow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ludlow> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Ludlow> Hello. Does anyone know how to mount or see a NAS ?
<k_sze[work]> Why does lubuntu have dedicated x86 and x64 images for Mac, whereas Xubuntu and Ubuntu don't seem to have such dedicated images?
<holstein> k_sze[work]: i learned that the other day, and forgot... lemme see if i can find that... it wasnt all that special
<holstein> k_sze[work]: iirc, this was related to the secure boot thing
<k_sze[work]> like, working with Apple's outdated EFI implementation?
<holstein> i was hearing the opposite.. but i cant find that page
<holstein> k_sze[work]: whats the issue?
<k_sze[work]> nothing. I'm just curious as to why.
<k_sze[work]> I don't plan to install it via Bootcamp though. I think I'll just use VirtualBox.
<holstein> Unit193: was it you talking about that?
<Unit193> holstein: Pretty sure not me, I just know of PPC mac.
<Unit193> (I have no idea.)
<kewel> hello .. piii1ghz512mb lubuntu12.04 -- uninstalled chromium, and installed chrome .. does anyone know what's up with getting flash player to work?  much thx
<javier_> Hi
<javier_> I have got problems to automount my usb with Lubuntu 12.10, all functions in PCMan are activated, any known issues? Thank you
<bytecounter> Hi @all
<bytecounter> I need  any tip for booting from USB. I create an USB-Stick and add Grub 2. Now the system starts grub, but after select any entry, after a short time the system reboots. Also I tryed with any options, then the system say "Booting a command list" and after about 30 seconds (or 1 minute) the system goes to reboot - no messages
<bytecounter> nobody here?
<linuxdumb> I broke my flashdrive live install of lubuntu, with persistent enabled I had saved some very important documents, but I can't boot to this install any longer, so have installed lubuntu to harddrive and mounted my old flashdrive live lubuntu hoping to access these documents, but so far had no luck finding them?
<linuxdumb> how do I access them
<Ludlow> Hola. anyone alive?
<cerebrate> :T
<cerebrate> i guess not
<cerebrate> i mean i guess so >:c
 * cerebrate slaps his brain
<jacklk> At the Ubuntu login screen, shutdown, restart, etc do not work. I think this may be because it needs root privalleges to do this... Can someone help?
<wxl> jacklk: you are NOT going to get help spamming every canonical channel about this.
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hello guys
<n-iCe> how do I change the lxterminal shorcuts?
<echoSMILE> Hi. I'm trying to boot lubuntu with a livecd in a powerpc and when the gui appear with loading animation I got " unable to find a medium containing a live file system " how can I bypass this?
<wxl> wow that old bug? i thought that was long gone. which livecd, echoSMILE ?
<echoSMILE> 12.10
<wxl> that's odd. i must have booted that 10s of times in testing. you should check the md5s if you haven't already. and if that's good, you could reburn at the slowest possible speed.
<echoSMILE> let me ask, how can change the speed of burn can change anything?
<wxl> echoSMILE: it's less error prone
<wxl> 1 bit makes a difference
<wxl> and can mean the difference between success and failure
<echoSMILE> is that the 'only' solution for this, like you said, old issue?
<wxl> that's the most likely problem
<echoSMILE> ok, i will reburn and test it.
<echoSMILE> tks a lot.
<echoSMILE> wxl: btw, is the desktop version I'm using, not the alternative.
<echoSMILE> btw, any other recomended live cd for powerpc?
<wxl> echoSMILE: if you have no graphics problems, it should work fine.
<echoSMILE> wxl: the loading animation appears, so I can say gui is working fine?
<wxl> echoSMILE: probably but it'll be really telling when you see the desktop.
<echoSMILE> I'm burning at 4x and the md5sum is fine.
<echoSMILE> let see after this :P
<wxl> :)
<wxl> you can do an md5sum on the cd, too, after burning, if you want to get really obsessive
<echoSMILE> how I do that at windows?
<echoSMILE> :x
<echoSMILE> I dont have cdrom in my laptop to test in linu
<echoSMILE> wxl: imagine the cd is fine, what can be, a hardware issue?
<echoSMILE> any difference between the boots 'live' live-powerpc' and 'live-powerpc64' ?
<echoSMILE> wxl: same error. :/
<phillw> echoSMILE: you can install http://www.winmd5.com/ on windows to md5checksum
<echoSMILE> phillw: yeah, but that checks the CD?
<echoSMILE> not the .iso file.
<phillw> echoSMILE: can you see the cd mounted?
<echoSMILE> mounted how/where ?
<echoSMILE> should I test the ram with memtest or something?
<phillw> soz echoSMILE It's been too long since I used win. let me have a look for you.
<echoSMILE> phillw: about the integrity the burn software check after and was ok.
<phillw> echoSMILE: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows from my understanding of the http://www.nullriver.com/downloads/Install-winMd5Sum.exe version, you should may be set the directory to your cd/dvd drive. But that's just a stab in the dark.
<phillw> in the URL window, and then 'send to' winMd5Sum
<echoSMILE> phillw: I will try it later, but I double is about the cd.
<phillw> echoSMILE: are you installing from cd onto the ppc computer?
<echoSMILE> phillw: trying to run the live cd only
<echoSMILE> and yes, in a ppc computer
<phillw> when it boots, it should give you the option to 'self test' the CD. But, you need to chat to the PPC guys for the options that are presented. I don't have access to a PPC machine and the VM system doesn't show the problems that you guys have.
<echoSMILE> I have the boot entries: 'live' live-powerpc' and 'live-powerpc64'
<echoSMILE> and more.
<echoSMILE> but I'm using ppc so I just say that.
<phillw> do you not see the option to test integrity of the cd/dvd ?
<echoSMILE> Right now I cant answer that, but I will check it later.
<echoSMILE> but by default what you are saying is that option exist right?
<echoSMILE> anyway, when I boot, I get a shell where I can't press enter and boot with the default 'live' option or press TAB and see the others options to boot
<echoSMILE> s/can't/can
<phillw> echoSMILE: you need to chat to the PPC guys, not too many are on #lubuntu all the time. A good way is using the lubuntu-testing mailing list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing#Getting_Involved
<echoSMILE> ok.
<echoSMILE> tks all.
<phillw> echoSMILE: if wxl is on later when you get back, he is one of the PPC guys and can help within PPC
<echoSMILE> cool :)
<phillw> echoSMILE: but, I do recommend you join the testing team. I'll approve your application real quick. on the testing mailing list we put [PPC] at the start of the subject so they PPC and none-PPC guys don't have to read the ones they cannot assist with (the mailing list is fairly low volume, but at this stage of testing it does get a bit busier :) )
<echoSMILE> ok. tks. I will join, any help from my part, count with me for testing.
<wxl> echoSMILE: sorry busy at work. what's up?
<SineTheCreator`> hi all
<SineTheCreator`> is there any way to reduce cpu usage in lubuntu?
<zleap> not sure,  what is running that doesn't need to be running
<SineTheCreator`> i have noticed that my system is a bit sluggish. after checking htop i've seen that it uses hardly any RAM (~200 megs, i have 1GB) but that the CPU is often highly utilized even at idle
<SineTheCreator`> eh. lubuntu itself, docky, and hexchat
<SineTheCreator`> thats about it
<zleap> hmm
<SineTheCreator`> oh and xcompmgr for docky
<zleap> hmm not sure
<SineTheCreator`> i dont use a lot of the effects though. basic shadows and opacity. thats it.
<zleap> try free -h
<zleap> that tells you how much memory you're using  and how much is free,
<zleap> i know top does but top also gives you a big list
<SineTheCreator`> Mem:          874M       606M       268M         0B        83M       303M
<SineTheCreator`> it's showing 0B used in swapspace
<SineTheCreator`> it's showing 606M used, 268M free
<SineTheCreator`> i guess 303M cache is what's using the majority of the RAM
<phillw> cache is fine, you need to see what is eating CPU time
<SineTheCreator`> also i'm not sure why it only shows 874M available? my laptop has an ati x200m, dedicated RAM. no shared memory architecture.
<zleap> phillw, whats the difference betweet top and htop
<SineTheCreator`> phillw: right now, cpu is mostly used by X and htop according to htop
<phillw> zleap: it gives a more GUI version of what is going on and is a bit more customisable in what you want to prioritise for sorting.
<SineTheCreator`> htop is using 3-8%, X is using 1-3%, all else is 0 or less than 1
<SineTheCreator`> if this is the case... why is the system so sluggish?
<SineTheCreator`> it can often take a full ten seconds to load chromium or hexchat, and then after loading the app in question is incredibly slow and choppy
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: what video card do you have?
<SineTheCreator`> i switched to using qupzilla instead of chromium, it's a bit faster but not by much. scrolling and resizing is still painfully slow
<SineTheCreator`> phillw: ati x200m
<SineTheCreator`> it's using the default driver that comes with lubuntu
<SineTheCreator`> but i'd assume it works normally, since compositing and shadows and such work okay
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<SineTheCreator`> phillw: i did. my card doesn't even seem to be listed there
<SineTheCreator`> you'll notice that article applies 99% only to desktop cards
<SineTheCreator`> very few mobile cards are listed
<SineTheCreator`> i'll try the fglrx driver but i dont think it supports my card
<SineTheCreator`> even the windows official ati driver doesnt support it
<SineTheCreator`> they left that up to laptop manufacturers
<zleap> phillw, looks a lot better than top, thanks
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1811161
<SineTheCreator`> hmm
<SineTheCreator`> i dont even have an xorg.conf to backup
<phillw> zleap: I use htop on all but servers.
<SineTheCreator`> that article must be quite outdated
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: as is the card. You can force the system to make an xorg.conf, but it will take me a few minutes to find the link unless someone here has the link handy.
<SineTheCreator`> so... i DONT need the fglrx driver?
<SineTheCreator`> or just not the official one/
<SineTheCreator`> ?
<SineTheCreator`> what is this xorg edgers crack?
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061399 will create an xorg file for you.
<SineTheCreator`> phillw: cant do that. fatal error because X is already running
<SineTheCreator`> oh. i have to reboot into recovery shell
<SineTheCreator`> also why would i want to move to unstable xorg packages from this repo?
<Freddie_Freewing> Hello everybody, I have a quick question that I hope someone can help me with. I recently snatched an old iMac G3 out of the trash. It runs, alas I don't have the os install disk to reset the passwords so I am locked out of it. I was trying to use the lubuntu live cd. It booted to the text screen where you have to choose the kernel to boot from. I tried several, unfortunately it seems to kernel panic saying that it ran out of
<Freddie_Freewing> memory and there are no killable processes. Any ideas?
<phillw> SineTheCreator`: the best team to ask on GPU's is http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 (read the FAQ), that area deals with multimedia :)
<phillw> Freddie_Freewing: I'd suggest asking the PPC people, they can be found generally on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=328 (the Mac PPC sticky is a good resource).
<Freddie_Freewing> 9.5530611 Kernel panic -not syncing: out of memory and no killable processes ... I guess I maxed out the ramdisk? Thanks Phillw I shall do that. :)
<n-iCe> hello, how can I test my microphone?
<wxl> n-iCe: try arecord
<n-iCe> lets see
<n-iCe> wow
<n-iCe> a lot of things are happening on console
<n-iCe> no idea what does that mean, lol
<wxl> well you have to read the manual to understand what it does
<wxl> there's nice examples in there
<n-iCe> But when I do noise, new characteres appear
<n-iCe> I think it is working
<wxl> there is that
<n-iCe> thanks
<wxl> np
<wxl> sorry for being less helpful than normal n-iCe
<wxl> busy at work
<n-iCe> less? you were really great
<wxl> well normally i'd probably have given you all the command line swwitches you needed :)
<n-iCe> cuz you rock
<n-iCe> arecord word was enough.
<wxl> kewl then
<n-iCe> I installed lubuntu in my gf computer yesterday
<wxl> nice
<n-iCe> Now I'm doing it on mine :p
<wxl> excellent!
<n-iCe> almost done
#lubuntu 2013-04-19
<CFenix> Hello, i just installed Lubuntu but it doesn't seem to detect my Nvidia chipset like Ubuntu, can someone give assitence?
<CFenix> hello?
<Korbit> I can't login and passwd throws the error "Authentication token manipulation error". The typical fixes that I found on google aren't working.
<deitarion> I'm going to need to upgrade from Precise through to Raring to get driver support for a non-Wacom tablet. How should I go about freezing my current desktop theme to prevent 12.10's "completely new icon theme" and any other appearance changes from taking effect?
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<bombay> how do i downgrade kernel version? i did upgrade to 3.5.* and myCPU consumption has gone crazy
<holstein> bombay: i would boot into the older kernel from grub and confirm that...
<holstein> an easy way for me to downgrade is by using synaptic
<bombay> ok, how do i do that?
<holstein> http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<holstein> bombay: there are plenty of ways
<holstein> bombay: what am i suggesting? actually boot the older kernel.. reboot the machine and choose the older kernel you want from the grub list.. if the grub list is hidden, then you tap or hold shift after the bios to un-hide grub
<holstein> *then*, you can decide to downgrade the kernel, if you want, which you dont
<bombay> i am a noob, is there easier explanation?
<holstein> bombay: you are assuming the kernel upgrade broke you setup
<n-iCe> hi
<holstein> bombay: reboot the machine, and you will see previous kernels there
<holstein> bombay: if you dont, tap or hold shift and you will
<bombay> ah, well i dont :S i dual boot with another linux distro
<holstein> bombay: then, you dont actually need to downgrade the kernel, since, unless you removed the older kernel, its still there
<holstein> bombay: you boot the older kernel, and test the machine.. then you can decide what to do
<bombay> i did some "upgrade" on linux image, which my cpu go mental.. i dont know how to downgrade that , from what you are saying that might not be the kernel
<holstein> bombay: what im saying is, confirm that by booting an older kernel
<bombay> ok
<n-iCe> guys, how do I edit the lxterminal shortcuts?
<holstein> bombay: if you boot the new/latest kernel that you upgraded or upgraded to, and its "mental", and you boot a previous kernel and all is well, then you are correct, and you can decide what you would like to doo
<holstein> n-iCe: what is an lxterminal shortcut?
<bombay> ok i will try that, thanks holstein
<holstein> n-iCe: you mean, in the menu? the lxterminal item? you want to edit that command in the menu?
<n-iCe> no, I want to edit lxterminal keyboard shortcuts
<n-iCe> I want to change how to copy and paste in the lxterminal
<holstein> n-iCe: what is an lxterminal shortcut?
<n-iCe> you know what lxterminal is?
<holstein> n-iCe: yes.. and a "shortcut" is that
<n-iCe> and a shortcut is a combination of keyboard keys to make an action
<holstein> n-iCe: what are you wanting?
<n-iCe> Like Ctrl + C to copy
<holstein> n-iCe: no.. a shortcut is a shortcut
<n-iCe> oh god
<holstein> n-iCe: that is a keyboard combination
<holstein> but, what are you wanting?
<n-iCe> THAT'S A KEYBOARD SHORTCUT
<holstein> you dont want to do control+shift+C i assume?
<n-iCe> http://estrip.org/articles/read/tinypliny/53717/Keyboard_shortcut_for_lxterminal.html
<holstein> n-iCe: no need for caps
<holstein> n-iCe: would you prefer waiting on another volunteer?
<n-iCe> Exactly, want to change it just for a simple CTRL + C
<holstein> n-iCe: i would start here http://askubuntu.com/questions/53688/making-ctrlc-copy-text-in-gnome-terminal
<n-iCe> that has no sense
<n-iCe> I am telling you, in lxterminal
<n-iCe> Not gnome terminal
<holstein> n-iCe: correct
<n-iCe> man do you at least use lubuntu?
<holstein> n-iCe: im suggesting that as a place to start..
<holstein> n-iCe: yes
<n-iCe> that's not a place to start, since both terminal are really different
<n-iCe> anyway, thanks.
<holstein> n-iCe: and i know now *exactly* what you are asking.. but the above link is for gnome-terminal.. do you think its relevant?
<holstein> n-iCe: thats what im suggesting.. as a place to start... OK?
<holstein> n-iCe: did you read the link?
<holstein> i am still searching about that functionality for lxterminal.. but, if you dont want me to bother, i wont
<n-iCe> don't, please.
<holstein> n-iCe: cool
<holstein> n-iCe: in the future say *keyboard* shortcuts.. i have seen you posting about this and no one is answering you because its not clear what you are asking
<n-iCe> because nobody knows how to
<holstein> an lxterminal shortcut is that.. a shortcut .. a launcher
<holstein> n-iCe: i will/can figure that out.. just let me know if you want me or another volunteer to help you find the answer
<n-iCe> don't thanks
<n-iCe> I will figure it out.
<holstein> n-iCe: cheers
<holstein> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/33501/single-set-of-keyboard-shortcuts-for-copy-paste-cut-across-all-x11-applications is relevant
<Atum> Is there any date to 13.04 official release?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> april 25
<Atum> n-iCe: Ok, thanks.
<roseysdaddy> anyone awake?
<cerebrate> #lubuntu has two daddies!
<cerebrate> :>
<roseysdaddy_> anyone know anything about installing something like the lubuntu desktop environment?  im thinking that id like to put it on my headless ubuntu server for emergencies.  I don't want to boot into it all the time, only when I have no other web access.
<Unit193> You can install lubuntu-core.
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-core
<ubottu> lubuntu-core (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment - minimal installation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<roseysdaddy_> how would I go about running the desktop when I need it and exiting back to the command prompt?
<Unit193> You can edit /etc/default/grub and the commandline option to TEXT, then after you login, startlubuntu.  Logout should drop you back to shell login.
<holstein> roseysdaddy_: you can just forward certain applications over ssh
<roseysdaddy_> ok, i installed lubuntu-core but when I run startlubuntu i get a Gtk-Warning error about the display
<ben____> hello
<maker-kids> hi. how do we configure lubuntu to allow normal users to access a ftdi USB-serial without having to sudo chmod 666 each time it's plugged in?
<phillw> maker-kids: I think that's one for the mailing list :) I will have a look to see if there is anything on the ubuntu areas for you.
<phillw> maker-kids: have a read of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1717311
<maker-kids> thank you phillw!
<RaphaelBarros> Hi guys and gals!
<n-iCe> hi
<phillw> maker-kids: there are other areas, but having had a quick read of that, I'm sure it will give you the information needed to get it working.
<maker-kids> I think that's not quite it. Each time we plug it in it adds a file /dev/ttyusb0 that we use to access it, but each time it adds that file we also have to sudo chmod 666 or we get a permission error. so really any device -- not just ftdi.
<maker-kids> hi RaphaelBarros
<maker-kids> hi n-iCe
<maker-kids> phillw: I think I found it! http://askubuntu.com/questions/219830/give-write-access-to-usb-and-serial-devices-automatically
<phillw> maker-kids: google is your friend :)
<phillw> never feel alone... almost always, someone has been there and got the Tee-Shirt :)
<maker-kids> :) thank you for your help! time to get this 3d printer up and running now!
<maker-kids> bye
<qkzoo1978> Anyone with experience using ssmtp?
<qkzoo1978> I am getting the emails from using ssmtp, but I'm getting two instead of one.  The second one is trying to be sent to andrew@mygmail@gmail.com, which obviously isn't valid, but I don't even know where that came from)...?
<deitarion> phillw: Not always. I've written quite a few blog posts specifically because I was "the first one there" and wanted to both do my part and take notes for myself.
<phillw> deitarion: I fully understand that. I am one of the 'few' who wrote up the lubuntu wiki area and still hold information on my own area of things before lubuntu was adopted.
<phillw> but, deitarion this is a better chat on #lubuntu-offtopic
<deitarion> phillw: I wasn't intending to start a conversation, just to make a brief comment.
<phillw> np
<deitarion> Which reminds me of why I joined about 12 hours ago while everyone was asleep. Does anyone know of any caveats to running the LTS-updated packages with the old 3.2.x kernel?
<deitarion> I ask because the DIGImend project hasn't released a patched 3.5.x kernel yet, my tablet's drivers only got mainlined in 3.7, and I need at least xorg-xserver-core 1.13 to avoid a bug when setting up a coordinate transformation matrix to properly map shapes on my 16:9 tablet to my 25:10 dual-monitor desktop.
<phillw> deitarion: you can lock your kernel with synaptic package manager, as lubuntu desktop install is a meta package, it will obey those rules if you use synaptic to update. As to how this work in practice?.. I cannot give you a 100% guarantee.
<deitarion> phillw: Not quite. I have to have the 3.5 kernel installed because of dependencies but the digimend-patched kernel uses a different package name. I'm just wondering about how readily using older kernels with newer userlands causes problems on Lubuntu.
<deitarion> I've reconfigured my GRUB to default to whichever kernel I picked last, rather than the top of the list, but I haven't rebooted yet.
<phillw> the kernel should not cause any issues. If the new one does, under grub you can then choose the older one.
<deitarion> phillw: More like "If the old one does, you can choose the new one". The whole point of this is that I need to run the 3.2 kernel with patches when the userland expects 3.5.
<phillw> deitarion: is the 3.2 you have been updated with the patches you need?
<deitarion> Could you rephrase that? I can't parse it as sense-making English grammar.
<phillw> deitarion: which is your language / country?
<deitarion> en_CA. The problem is that "is the 3.2 you have been updated with the patches you need?" is not valid English.
<deitarion> What about the patches I need?
<deitarion> Which of these phrasings is closest to what you meant? ...
<phillw> deitarion: as I have no idea what "userland" is, it does make it somewhat difficult for me to try and help. Is it a game?
<deitarion> phillw: "userland" is the technical term for all the non-kernel packages in the system.
<deitarion> (code that runs in user mode rather than kernel mode is said to be the OS's "userland")
<deitarion> Anyway, was this what you were trying to ask? --> "Is there an update to the 3.2 kernel with the patches you need?"
<phillw> well, in all my time I've never heard that word
<deitarion> phillw: You're more likely to hear it in more technical circles. For example, Debian channels, Gentoo Linux, Free/Net/OpenBSD, LWN.net, etc.
<phillw> deitarion: but not Red Hat.... :D
<deitarion> Red Hat and Ubuntu are more aimed at end users while Debian, Gentoo, and the BSDs have communities where you're more likely to bump into enthusiasts, hobbyists, and developers.
<deitarion> ...you can also pick up the term if, like me, your childhood included reading UNIX administration books and DOS hobbyist guides from the '80s and '90s.
<phillw> deitarion: regardless, I'm a volunteer (as we all are) trying to help you.
<deitarion> *nod* I'm just asking you to rephrase your last question since, as phrased, it doesn't follow English grammar rules closely enough for me to make sense of it. (I can guess... but there are at least three different meanings it might have and all are completely different.)
<phillw> Have a try on #ubuntu-kernel as with all our teams, if we do not know the answer.... we do try to find a group who can :)
<phillw> deitarion: Okies, do some applications expect to 'see' 3.5 and you use 3.2 ?
<deitarion> I don't know yet. Hence why I'm asking. I'd rather not boot the system with a 3.2 kernel and -lts-quantal X11 packages and find it broken.
<phillw> in which case, you have to ask yourself what is in the 3,5 kernel that is not in the 3.2. It is not something I'd like to try myself
<deitarion> Though, so far, I suspect the 3.2 kernel will work BETTER than the 3.5 kernel because the VirtualBox kernel modules refuse to compile against 3.5.
<phillw> deitarion: ahhh... the wonderful Vbox. Well, after much screaming, shouting and stamping of feet. 13.04 now ships with the more up to date version of Vbox :)
<phillw> deitarion: I'm a kvm fan, but as part of the QA team, we also do chase issues on KVM, VBox and Testdrive.
<deitarion> I'm on 4.1.12 and, so far, it seems to meet my needs for testing my web creations but that's good to hear. Maybe I'll be able to run the La Mulana remake in my old copy of WinXP.
<deitarion> In principle, I prefer KVM but, in practice, I'm not a kid anymore and I need something that Just Works™.
<phillw> deitarion: have you looked at http://lxc.sourceforge.net/ ? I'm looking forward to learning what it can bring to the table. Ubuntu-QA/Testing already use it.
<phillw> for KVM, I use virt-manager, it works in the same way on my ubuntu system and CentOS (Red Hat) systems. No need to recall which OS you are running on to create a machine.
<phillw> for VBox, in 13.04 it is running the newer version and testdrive has also been updated to use it.
<deitarion> I've heard of it but, last I checked, Vagrant only had providers for VirtualBox, VMWare Fusion, and AWS and VirtualBox was the only officially-tested option for http://modern.ie/ testing VMs.
<phillw> deitarion: there has, and is still a lot, of work to update testdrive. Upon 13,04 release do have a look at it again.
<deitarion> Even if Vagrant did somehow support LXC, it's a virtualization mechanism, not a VM manager. I can see LXC being useful for lightweight release testing for things like RedHat and SuSE, analogous to building a chroot using debootstrap, but I use Vagrant to simulate my VPSes prior to pushing updates and I doubr LXC will ever let me run a Windows kernel for http://modern.ie/ testing.
<deitarion> s/doubr/doubt/
<phillw> Vbox has the dis-advantage of being none F/OSS, KVM, Cloud etc are written into the kernel and only require a hook into them. As such, they will always be more efficient
<deitarion> Last I heard, only the pre-built VirtualBox Guest Extensions and the plugin for things like raw USB 2.0 virtualization were non-GPL.
<phillw> deitarion: but, can we take this chat to #lubuntu-offtopic ?
<deitarion> Sure.
#lubuntu 2013-04-20
<subman> I assume that installing/running lubuntu under ubuntu installed with sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop is the same as running it by installing just it alone
<Unit193> Not quite, you'll have all the gnome/unity leftovers/daemons.  Not even !purelubuntu is *quite* the same.
<Unit193> !purelubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<subman> Unit193, I understand but is the performance/experience about the same?  I'm just testing 13.04 and was wondering if reporting anything I find is worth it.
<subman> Problems I might encounter could be due to my method of installation/running.
<subman> So far it seems to run much lighter and faster than xubuntu/xfce
<Unit193> Xubuntu leans towards lightweight at times, but considers itself midweight.
<subman> It seems that way for sure.  This is noticeably  faster and lighter.  Memory requirements are much less, cpu usage is very low.
<subman> The clock defaulting to 24 hour format is a pita for me personally.
<subman> firefox seems to be the major resource hog no matter what flavour of Ubuntu I run!
<Unit193> You can always try xxxterm/xombrero.
<subman> chromium seems light enough so far.
<subman> I've never hear of xombrero until now.  I just might have to try that!
<subman> Thanks
<phillw> subman: there is a 'test' version of xombrero available via the dev area.
<subman> 'dev area'?
<phillw> subman: https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/+archive/non-official-apps
<phillw> it is an area where the devs 'try' things out.
<subman> phillw, trying it right now!  Thanks.
<subman> Chromium is light though.  What makes FF so heavy?
<Unit193> FF is actually ligher for me. >_>
<subman> Unit193, maybe it is the pages I'm on.  Like google+
<phillw> subman: the new FF is better (Don't quote me).
<subman> I think I'm at version 20?
<Unit193> That could be part of it, I'm at version 22.
<subman> Ah.....Not in 13.04?
<phillw> subman: lubuntu 13,04 will launch with chromium
<phillw> as default
<Unit193> I'm on 12.10.  It's been better for my usecase anyway for a bit.
<subman> It looks like Chromium beats xombrero in both 'lightness' and speed.
<Unit193> 0_o  You have one weird, weird system. :P
<subman> Standard netbook
<subman> Watching with htop
<Unit193> Are you including all of chromium's processes?
<subman> Right now I'm looking at overall load
<phillw> subman: if you have xombrero using more resources than a a normal browser, you have a real problem...
<subman> xombrero uses around 20% of my cpu and 42% of memory.
<subman> I'll now check chromium.  Exact numbers should not matter as this is comparative
<subman> my load with xombrero is .57
<subman> Chromium takes 17% of memory and 6% of cpu.  load is .32
<subman> Same pages loaded
<phillw> subman: as we are discussing possible stuff, as opposed to actual; can you please move to lubuntu-offtopic
<subman> phillw, done.
<linuxdumb> I have installed lubuntu 12.04, if I choose to install all the updates from update manager will that upgrade my version of Lubuntu to the latest version which I think is 12.10, or do the updates not chance what release you have installed?
<Wendigo> Would Lubuntu run well on a IBM Thinkpad R51, Pentium M 1.6GHz, 768MB of RAM, 40GB of HD, ATI Mobility Radeon 9000?
<miksd> does that cpu have PAE support?
<miksd> i had some older laptop ith pentium m cpu and it did not have PAE support and therefore was not able to run newer versions of ubuntu because newer ubuntu kernels does not have non-pae cpu support
<mikeconcepts> sh: 1: inxi: not found
<pinportal> hello, can I install Lubuntu on a tablet with CPU WM8650 ?
<phillw> pinportal: what size is the hard drive?
<pinportal> 1GB
<phillw> pinportal: none of the ubuntu family will install with just 1GB
<phillw> it's an ARM processor?
<pinportal> yes...
<phillw> lubuntu only have an image for the ac100
<pinportal> http://www.wondermedia.com.tw/en/products/platform/soc/wm8650/
<pinportal> this is my tablet CPU
<pinportal> 600Mhz ARM926EJ-S processor
<phillw> pinportal: have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARMTeam that has details of where to ask.
<pinportal> because
<pinportal> I installed on there
<pinportal> a android 2.2
<pinportal> but It is slow on my tablet
<pinportal> so I wanna try Lubuntu
<pinportal> :)
<phillw> I know there is a lubuntu arm distro that runs with 512Mb. But the ARM team are the best people to ask :)
<phillw> they welcome new people :)
<pinportal> oh ...
<pinportal> thanks :D
<pinportal> beucase
<pinportal> bacause*
<pinportal> because I know that Ubuntu for tablet
<pinportal> will be very heavy
<pinportal> so will need a good CPU :(
<pinportal> maybe FirefoxOS could help me
<phillw> pinportal: that is why I suggest asking them. I have no idea if the ac100 iso would run on your system. They will be able to help you. Their channel is #ubuntu-arm
<pinportal> ok thanks )
<pinportal> :D
<pinportal> I will try it, bye
<phillw> I've also joined the channel
<n-iCe> hi
<linuxdummy> I want to edit a .cfg file using leafpad but when I goto save it I get "can't open file to write" error
<linuxdummy> I got my answer, gksudo leafpad
#lubuntu 2013-04-21
<FrankieJ> hey, i originally installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS but recently install lubuntu - desktop because the gui takes less resources, how do i enable it to boot into lubuntu instead of regular ubuntu's compiz?
<Korbit> I'm trying to reset my user and root passwords, but passwd throws the error "Authentication token manipulation error". / is mounted as read/write. I've tried pwunconv, pwconv, and pwck. Permissions on /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and /usr/bin/passwd are all proper/correct. This is on Lubuntu 12.04. How can I fix this error without format/reinstall?
<holstein> Korbit: there are no root passwords or accounts
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> Korbit: what are you trying to do? reset a user password?
<Korbit> holstein: Yes, and in doing so (after a very long day/week) I ended up breaking my root account so when I try to use the root recovery console it asks for a password.
<Korbit> So the only way I can access my system is through the passwordless root prompt
<Korbit> Thankfully, I have a current backup of my /home/ directory, but I refuse to format/reinstall if at all possible.
<holstein> Korbit: thre is no root account
<Korbit> semantics.
<holstein> Korbit: ?
<holstein> Korbit: its not. there really is no rot account like that
<Korbit> Root exists, whether you call it an account or not I don't care.
<holstein> Korbit: there is no password for an account called "root".. as the link above says
<Korbit> The point is, I've spent >30hours and 6 days trying to fix my user account and have only succeeded in making my problem worse.
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> Korbit: it wil take about 8 minutes to install lubuntu and maybe 10 minutes to move the date back in place
<holstein> data*
<holstein> Korbit: start with what you did to "fix" the account
<Korbit> And just what do I learn from doing that? What do I do if my password stops working again, and I continue to get the "authentication token manipulation error"? Do I just format and reinstall every time, never learning the cause or fix?
<holstein> Korbit: you come here *before* 'fixing' anything, and ask
<holstein> Korbit: you can elaborate about what all you have done trying to fix the account.. what account? the main user account? a sudoer?
<Korbit> This isn't my first day on the #ubuntu and #lubuntu ircs. I've gone over every fix there is on google (for my user account) before I ended up breaking root, and I don't remember exactly what I did to break root.
<holstein> Korbit: list what you have done, and a volunteer can help you figure out what you have done
<holstein> Korbit: what did you do?
<Korbit> As I said in my comment earlier, I've mounted / as rw, I checked the permissions on /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and /usr/bin/passwd. I tried pwunconv, pwconv, and pwck.
<Korbit> I've checked log files to see if there were any errors around when my password stopped working and there was nothing unique
<holstein> Korbit: try starting at the beginning... what *all* have you done? do you remember?
<Korbit> I was tired when I broke root, and I don't remember what I did, nor do I know if/where the log files for what I was doing are.
<Korbit> I rebooted into the recovery console. Attempted to use passwd to change my user password. That gave me the error "Authentication token manipulation error". I remounted / as rw and tried again. Same error.
<holstein> Korbit: then, just reinstall.. in order for me, or another volunteer to help, you will need to give us *exactly* what you have dont
<holstein> done*
<Korbit> That was when I logged into the #ubuntu irc to ask for help
<holstein> Korbit: cool.. what help was given? there are logs.. you might find what you were told to do there
<Korbit> Well, thanks for that. For another question, when / is mounted as rw in the recovery console is logging performed?
<holstein> if you log, it might be.. nothing special is happening
<holstein> if you use sudo or the recovery prompt, that *is* root
<holstein> there is not a tradictional root account.. that is how you get access, and you can break what you like, and there doesnt have to be logs
<holstein> Korbit: can you get to tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<Korbit> No. I am in the passwordless root prompt as directed to access here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<holstein> Korbit: and you ran "mount -rw -o remount /" ?
<Korbit> yes, after every reboot.
<holstein> you just need to do it once
<holstein> Korbit: and after that, you run "passwd username" and you get what error?
<Korbit> Authentication token manipulation error
<holstein> Korbit: what are the chances the date is incorrect on your box?
<holstein> or the permissions are bad on your /etc/shadow file ?
<Korbit> I checked that several times. Date is correct. Permissions on /etc/shadow and /etc/passwd are correct
<holstein> Korbit: and adduser command?
<Korbit> I also get the token error when I attempt to add a new user.
<holstein> Korbit: run this... adduser test, and give me the *exact* error
<Korbit> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<Korbit> passwd: password unchanged
<Korbit> Try again? [y/N]
<holstein> Korbit: thats from "adduser" ?
<Korbit> y loops, N gives: "chfn: PAM authentication failed
<Korbit> adduser: '/usr/bin/chfn test' returned error code 1. Exiting.
<Korbit> that's all from adduser
<holstein> Korbit: this looks like it? http://askubuntu.com/questions/222837/diagnose-and-fix-pam-configuration
<Korbit> yes, but it never asks for a password and it doesn't continue on after the error code 1 exiting line.
<holstein> Korbit: can you run apt-get update there? are there apt errors?
<Korbit> Apt-get fails to fetch any files. I think my networking isn't enabled right now.
<holstein> Unit193: any bright ideas?
<holstein> i mean, i would just reinstall.. im not sure what the deal is, or what has happened, but this is one of the reasons why i have backups
<Korbit> Before, when I was still able to use the root recovery mode I was able to run apt-get update
<holstein> could be as simple as a failing hard drive
<holstein> corrupt file system...
<Korbit> I've tried running fsck and it didn't show any errors
<holstein> well, you have some kind of error
<holstein> i see bugs about that issue, but they are old
<Unit193> holstein: Haven't read much, been doing some stuff.  Live and chroot in if it isn't hardware?
<holstein> Korbit: wont hurt to chroot in, if you are dead set on "Fixing" it
<holstein> Korbit: you have looked at /var/log/auth.log ?
<holstein> look there and share if you think its helpful and not personal
<Korbit> The only lines in there that look troublesome are occasionally repeated for several weeks, not just unique to the day that my password stopped working.
<Korbit> PAM adding faulty module: pam_gnomekeyring.so
<csc`> Will changing the root password affect anything negatively?
<csc`> (from something other than default)
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i just installed lubuntu on a usb flash memory. Everything went well. However when i restart my laptop and the boot sequence reaches the usb i get i message "no operating system found" which gives me the idea that i did something wrong with the installation of grub. As far as i remember i entered "/dev/sdc" which was as i later on realised the usb memory holding the live lubuntu image where the installation was taking place from. So i
<naftilos76> guess that the grub should be installed on "/dev/sdd" which was the actual usb memory where the installation was taking place. Can anybody help as to how i can install grub on the usb memory where lubuntu was installed?
<naftilos76> Anybody?
<Sc0rp10n> hi all
<Sc0rp10n> how do I install flash in lubuntu?
<ynze_> Aan allen: goedendag. Hier een ubuntu gebruiker, die mogelijk naar lububtu  kan gaan.
<ynze_> Vraagje: het gebruik van lubuntu, na ubuntu. Wat is technisch precie het verschil?
<ynze_> Aan allen: gebruik nut een Samsung R530 met ubuntu en er is nog een toshiba satelite met windows 98
<Hiig> hey folks, i have a problem, if anyone is willing and patient enough to help me
<cerebrate> yeah?  you can go ahead and describe it Hiig :)
<Hiig> i can link this first, as it explains everything, while i go find the laptop and start it up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137166&p=12610512#post12610512
<Hiig> ill be back in a few minutes
<FrankieJ> hi, i started by installing ubuntu 12.04LTS but then install Lubuntu on top...how can i get to boot into lubuntu by default instead of ubuntu?
<phillw> Hi FrankieJ if you want 'pure' lubuntu, head over to http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelubuntuprecise
<FrankieJ> phillw, nah, i dont want pure lubuntu, i was trying to see if i can get lubuntu to load at startup without loading ubuntu first
<phillw> FrankieJ: how did you install lubuntu?
<FrankieJ> jus ran apt-get lubuntu in ubunut's term
<phillw> try running apt-get lubuntu-desktop that is the meta package.
<phillw> when you go to log on after installing it, you should see a choice as to which flavour to use for the desktop.
<FrankieJ> yea, that is already done, i boot into lubuntu by default without a problem....my concern is at boot up where it looks like it boots into the orange ubuntu's wallpaper before it loads into lubuntu's blue wallpaper
<FrankieJ> and that load into ubuntu's orange desktop takes a few extra seconds at bootup
<phillw> that is just the splash screen that grub is using, it's nothing to worry about
<FrankieJ> ahhh, ok
<zleap> is there a 13.04 count down timer anywhere,  well some code I can paste into my website to provide a count down
<FrankieJ> thx a lot phillw
<phillw> you can edit grub, but it's not worth it, unless it is really annoying you!
<FrankieJ> well if doesnt take more resources it doesnt bother me
<phillw> zleap: that's a good point, I'll go and rattle Raphael's cage :)
<FrankieJ> i installed lubuntu on top of ubuntu because compiz/gnome was using up too much mem
<zleap> i did find this http://countingdownto.com/countdown/270631 but its not embeddable in a site
<phillw> FrankieJ: yeah, and by doing so, you get to keep all the ubuntu applications as well :) I have gnome and kde installed on my CentOS system :)
<Unit193> Corbin kind of did the last one.
<FrankieJ> lol phillw that was my intention...so i guess ima see if i can edit grub and speed up the boot a lil
<phillw> Unit193: is Corbin on the art-work team?
<Unit193> I don't know.
<phillw> Unit193: well, I've emailed Raffael, (I always forget it is ff and not ph). I've included that you think it was Corbin who did the previous one.
<phillw> only 1 f, as well! but it closer for me to type that than attempt 神癒礁湖 :D
<phillw> Unit193: zleap Yes. Corbin is our clock man. I asked him so we'll have an answer soon.If he can't do it I'll adapt the code for this release. Cheers!紳癒礁湖 (Rafael Laguna) Lubuntu Artwork Team
<zleap> ok cool
<zleap> When it is out I will put it on my blog and share it with g+ at least
<zleap> try and get the word out,  and as soon as any posters are updated will try and get em up
<phillw> it will be on mailing list once it is done.
<FrankieJ> how can i find the position(partition) of my ubuntu / lubuntu to edit the grub?
<phillw> FrankieJ: section 6 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<phillw> that link explains everything :D
<FrankieJ> yea ive looked up and down and it doesnt tell me how i would find the position of either ubuntu or lubuntu in grub
<phillw> you no longer edit grub to pass it partition information, it is automatically searched whenever grub-update is run.
<phillw> as you added lubuntu to ubuntu, it will not be on a seperate partition.
<FrankieJ> ahhhh, thanks
<javinc> hello
<javinc> do you know how can I disable at-sp2 service? sorry for my bad english
<wxl> javinc: did you try sudo service at-sp2 stop? :)
<javinc> yes
<javinc> it says :at-sp2: unrecognized service
<wxl> what *IS* that?
<javinc> the terminal output
<wxl> at-sp2
<wxl> what is that
<javinc> ahh, sorry
<javinc> it came with lubuntu, I dont know
<wxl> how do you know this?
<javinc> because i whach all lubuntu proces to speed up it
<FrankieJ> javinc, you can install BUM and disable it ther
<FrankieJ> *there
<javinc> that is not in bum
<wxl> i can't find it anywhere in my install
<Unit193> Or in repos, what's the path?
<wxl> not by grepping all running processes, not locate, not whereis
<wxl> there's atd
<wxl> which of course is related to cron
<wxl> so you probably don't want to mess with that
<javinc> The at-spi accessibility framework
<javinc> it says on google
<wxl> what's the full path of the running binary?
<javinc> I dont know :S
<wxl> which utility are you using to look at processes?
<javinc> the default one
<wxl> which is what?
<Unit193> !info at-spi2-core
<ubottu> at-spi2-core (source: at-spi2-core): Assistive Technology Service Provider Interface (dbus core). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.3-0ubuntu0.1 (quantal), package size 42 kB, installed size 177 kB
<javinc> LXTask 0.1.4
<wxl> optional?
<Unit193> Task: ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-usb, edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop-kde, edubuntu-usb, xubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-frontend, mythbuntu-frontend, mythbuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-backend-slave, mythbuntu-backend-master, mythbuntu-backend-master, lubuntu-core, ubuntustudio-desktop
<wxl> so it's part of lubuntu-core
<wxl> javinc: is it checked in desktop session settings?
<javinc> yes
<wxl> uncheckk it :)
<wxl> logout should make it fixed
<javinc> no, is not there, I understand bad
<wxl> no idea what you mean
<wxl> if it's checked, uncheck it and logout
<javinc> is not on desktop session settings
<wxl> it is in mine under automatically started applications
<javinc> http://s2.subirimagenes.com/imagen/previo/thump_8397839201304212142021024x6.png
<javinc> is too small, check this
<javinc> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-201304212142021024x6-8397839.html
<javinc> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-201304212142521024x6-8397840.html
<javinc> that is the process
<javinc> and this dekstop setings
<javinc> http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-201304212146421024x6-8397843.html
<wxl> strange
<wxl> well you could right click on it and kill the process i guess
<wxl> for the time being
<wxl> for a permanent solution get rid of /etc/xdg/autostart/at-spi-dbus-bus.desktop
<wxl> i'd move it to your home folder just to be sure there are no issues
<javinc> I moved  /etc/xdg/autostart/at-spi-dbus-bus.desktop but it doesnt work
<wxl> of course it doesn't
<wxl> you need to restart
<wxl> err logout
<javinc> no, I did that before, and I restarted
<javinc> before conect hero
<javinc> sorry, *after
<javinc> *here
<wxl> not sure what to tell you
<wxl> other than you can completely uninstall it
<javinc> it delete a lot of pakages, maybe with other tool similar to bum
<wxl> sudo apt-get --purge remove at-spi2-core
<Unit193> I think it's overkill for 6M ram total.
<wxl> totally
<wxl> but w/e
<Unit193> (Purging removes quite a lot, indicating it may be a requirement of something you use.)
<wxl> ok
<wxl> nevermind the purge then
<wxl> Unit193: doesn't lxsession-edit populate from the contents of /etc/xdg/autostart ??
<javinc> javier@javier-N130:/etc/xdg/autostart$ dir gnome-keyring-gpg.desktop      gnome-keyring-ssh.desktop       polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1.desktop gnome-keyring-pkcs11.desktop   gsettings-data-convert.desktop  print-applet.desktop gnome-keyring-secrets.desktop  nm-applet.desktop	       xfce4-power-manager.desk
<javinc> maybe is one from gnome
<wxl> none of those other ones relate
<Unit193> wxl: Can't remember if current version or next.
<javinc> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/at-spi/+question/213455
<javinc> maybe I can do a command to kill it when lubuntu start
<wxl> just uninstall it
<javinc> I am not sure what pakage is it
<wxl> i told you already
<wxl> so did Unit193
<wxl> sheesh
<wxl> at-spi2-core
<javinc> it deletes
<javinc>  apport-gtk at-spi2-core audacious audacious-plugins elementary-icon-theme evince file-roller gcr gdebi gecko-mediaplayer   gir1.2-gtk-3.0 gir1.2-vte-2.90 gir1.2-wnck-3.0 gnome-disk-utility gnome-icon-theme gnome-icon-theme-full   gnome-icon-theme-symbolic gnome-keyring gnome-mplayer gnome-system-tools gnome-time-admin gtk3-engines-unico gucharmap   guvcview gvfs-backends humanity-icon-theme ibus indicator-application indicator-applica
<javinc> and more
<javinc> do you know how can I do a script to kill them at start?
<yo_mama> is the RC available yet?
<phillw> yo_mama: all the dailies being issued as of last thursday are RC's.
<phillw> I did send an email out on the subject :)
<yo_mama> you send e-mail?
<phillw> yo_mama: yes, to both the test team, and then later to lubuntu-users
<phillw> I've just paste binned it, in case you are not subscribed to the mailing list. http://pastebin.com/FgYEuH0z
<yo_mama> phillw: will VLC ever be included in lubuntu?
<phillw> yo_mama: nope, this is due to issues with what are called restricted-extras. Ubuntu is prohibited to include them by default and vlc uses them. Don't blame us, or linux in general.... complain to those people who will not release such things as 'open'. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<yo_mama> phillw: omg that's ridiculous
<phillw> sad, but true.
<yo_mama> is Ubuntu a religion or an OS
<phillw> it is an OS, that does not want the likes of microsoft etc. suing it!
<yo_mama> I hate fundamentalism!
<yo_mama> Well Linux Mint include VLC and so does some other distros
<phillw> the most recent 'daft' one, was a take down notice that states that we cannot use the skype icon in our introductory slides. Ubuntu either does this, or they get sued.
<phillw> linux mint, will have a section that says "you are using none GPL" ... It will look something like the notification on lxle http://www.lxle.net/index.php?x=about (at the bottom of the page)
<yo_mama> What is LXLE? I've never heard of it...
<phillw> it's a community release of lubuntu 12.04
<yo_mama> interesting
<zoogoo> ello
<zoogoo> Got my Acer aspire 722 the other day. Already have Lubuntu on this machine. t came with 4GB ram. This os is taking so little of the resources that i'm able to sell on a 2gb stick of ram tomorrow at the local second hand ship
<phillw> zoogoo: or, you could learn about virtual machines and help test 13.10 :D
<zoogoo> nah. i only touch beta of transmission. nightly builds.
<phillw> zoogoo: that's the whol idea of virtual machines... they can crash and burn, no effect on your actual system :)
<phillw> *whole*
<zoogoo> is there a plugin to have the wallpaper change every few minutes in lxde?
<phillw> zoogoo: iirc, it can be set. the best place to ask is on #lxle but the channel seems empty at present
<Etanol> hello how can i assing two ip address for my wlan adapter
<Etanol> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Etanol> looked this but
<Etanol> my interfaces file doens't look like that
<Etanol> default
<Etanol> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/18956447/interfaces
<zleap> i seem to have lost the ability to share files via drop box since re-installing lubuntu
<zleap> files are in the folder,  they seem to sync but i can't right click and share or get a link to share
<phillw> Etanol: please have a look at the stickies on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=336 If you do not find your answer, please do ask on there. They are the experts on such areas :)
<phillw> give them as much information as you can, it will result in a faster reply, instead of a reply asking for more information. :)
<zoogoo> dc
#lubuntu 2014-04-14
<zooko> Hey, does anybody want to help me diagnose a failure of the lubuntu trusty daily build installer?
<zooko> It opens a pop-up window saying nothing but "???". :-)
<leszek> zooko: did you tried starting it from terminal to see any helpful error message yet ?
<zooko> leszek: how do I do that?
<zooko> I tried running:
<zooko> sudo /usr/bin/ubiquity-dm vt7 :0 ubuntu /usr/bin/ubiquity --only
<zooko> but that did nothing visible.
<leszek> running ubiquity from terminal
 * zooko tries just "ubiquity"
<zooko> Oh, I see. :-)
<zooko> Haha. I'm too smart for my own good.
<leszek> why do you want to install the displaymanager ubiquity session ? If its an error in the installer then just execute it
<zooko> Okay, now there are no error messages on stdout or stderr from the "ubiquity" command, but I have the "??? ???" dialog box.
<leszek> ubiquity-dm is just a displaymanager wrapper script which executes ubiquity in a minimal openbox environment as far as I know
<xnox> leszek: ubiquity-dm runs _just ubiquity_ without loading up a full blown desktop. (the difference is huge e.g. on ubuntu/gnome flavours, much less on openbox though)
<zooko> Okay, so is there anything else I can try to diagnose this?
<zooko> I ran "ubiquity" from the command-line, and got the same failure: a dialog box saying "??? ???".
<zooko> There are no new lines added to /var/log/syslog.
<zooko> Can I turn on debugging verbose output when invoking "ubiquity" ?
<xnox> zooko: check /var/log/installer/debug
<zooko> Good news! There is a "--debug" flag.
<zooko> xnox: thanks.
<xnox> zooko: there are also other files in /var/log/installer (dm debug log and parman partitioning file)
<zooko> Bummer: no data is written to those files!
<zooko> Oh, no there  is something wrong with my "tail" command.
<zooko> what the heck.
<zooko> Why doesn't tail -F /var/log/installer/debug show me the newly added data?
<zooko> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<leszek> zooko: maybe it is loging to /var/log/messages
<zooko> (ubiquity:21129): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_radio_button_set_group: assertion '!g_slist_find (group, radio_button)' failed
<zooko> that line is then repeated a second time.
<zooko> Is that the error?
<zooko> Hm, there are also some scary-sounding error messages in /var/log/syslog.
<zooko> Let's see...
<zooko> a backtrace from ped_assert inside libparted.so.3.
<zooko> Sounds like a likely culprit.
<zooko> So I guess that something about my partition table causes libparted.so to assert-fail!
<zooko> Oh, it says fat_open in that stack rtace.
<zooko> There is no FAT fs attached.
<zooko> Oh, yes there is, the EFI System Partition.
<zooko> fat32
<zooko> Okay, well I have to stop this and do other work today.
<zooko> I would like to help get this fixed, if possible.
<zooko> Let me know how I can help.
<leszek> zooko: I would suggest the #ubuntu-devel channel for this as it is not lubuntu specific but a general ubuntu / ubiquity thing
<xnox> leszek: zooko: installer bugs go to #ubuntu-installer
<xnox> leszek: zooko: not ubuntu-devel.
<xnox> zooko: Gtk-CRITICAL are normal gtk things it says.... you can see those pretty much from any gtk app one runs.
<zooko> xnox: ok.
<d_jgro> I just upgraded Lubuntu to 13.04, and the screen changed to what appears to be 16 bit graphics. Any way to revert this?
<d_jgro> I just upgraded Lubuntu to 13.04, and the screen changed to what appears to be 16 bit graphics. Any way to revert this?
<Unit193> d_jgro: Old intel graphics?
<d_jgro> Unit193: yeah
<Unit193> d_jgro: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1173649/comments/51
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173649 in xf86-video-intel "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Low,Fix released]
<Unit193> Also, you may want to upgrade, 13.04 went EOL.
<d_jgro> 13.04 is the latest...
<wxl> no 13.10 is the latest d_jgro
<wxl> and 14.04 is set to come out in one day
<Unit193> Right, and 14.04 will be an LTS if you don't like to upgrade.
<wxl> 13.04 is indeed EOL (read: insecure)
<Unit193> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
 * wxl wonders
<wxl> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<wxl> ah it doesn't say when support ends
<Unit193> Quantal has 4 more days, saucy 94.
<d_jgro> Anyway, thanks for the help :-)
<chulis> is possible to change my nick colour in xchat.gnome?
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Meerkat> hm. a bit outdated. :p
<wxl> are we still doing 3/5 years?
<Unit193> wxl: Servers, Kubuntu, and Ubuntu get 5, rest go for 3.
<wxl> interesting.
<Silverlion> are you guys talking LTSs`?
<wxl> yep
<gQuigs> hi there. .I just wanted to confirm if lubuntu will be supported for 3 or 5 years
<gQuigs> ahh
<gQuigs> Lubuntu 14.04!
<ianorlin> 3
<gQuigs> ianorlin: so this page is wrong?  and I should contact omgubuntu to let them know they are wrong too
<gQuigs> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu#Lubuntu_14.04_LTS
<gQuigs> is it written somewhere official that people can check?
<ianorlin> http://www.tuxarena.com/2014/04/one-week-until-lubuntu-14-04-lightweight-lts-tidy-overview-with-screenshots/ this is one with correct
<micky> hello?
<micky> anyone here?
<wxl> !ask | micky
<ubottu> micky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<micky> cool
<micky> My question is when exactly the 14.04 Lubuntu LTS will come out (not the beta).
<wxl> the 17th
<wxl> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<micky> So it is safe to say that Lubuntu will be out the same day as Ubuntu?
<wxl> yep
<micky> ok
<wxl> that is always the plan
<micky> Something else: The spyware / privacy issues Stallman talked about with respect to Ubuntu (search inquireis going to a canonical server and the amazon targeted ads). Is there any such stuff in Lubuntu?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> and bdesides, everything is configurable
<wxl> it's not windows.
<wxl> stallman is just a grumpy old toe cheese eater :)
<micky> I think most of his arguments are sound.... .)
<micky> Minor question: Is all the Lubuntu developement done through voluntary contribution (no one paid)? And who does most of the Linux kernel developement? Volunteer or Red Hat and other such companies?
<micky> *Volunteers
<wxl> there are paid developers at canonical
<wxl> all of the ubuntu derivatives use some of that development
<wxl> the rest is voluntary
<wxl> as for the kernel, that's a darn good question but it's a heck of a lot of people :)
<micky> :) okidoy
<micky> okidok
<micky> I am beginning to use linux but I think I will not go back to windows. Also the support is much greater that with Windows!
<wxl> indeed
<wxl> and it's not virusbait
<micky> that was the initial reason
<micky> have you tried out other distros than lubuntu?
<wxl> certainly
<micky> Ok. Thanks! Got to go to bed... n8
<ianorlin> wiating on people in IRC is greater than being on hold on the phone
#lubuntu 2014-04-15
<koell> lol
<AndChat|197561> Hello there
<Noskcaj> hey AndChat|197561
<AndChat|197561> Ve got some problems installing lubuntu 13.10 on my worstation in my college
<AndChat|197561> Have windows xp and free space for lubuntu on my dev sda
<Noskcaj> ok
<AndChat|197561> But i can't get access to my dev sda through live
<AndChat|197561> It shows only dev sdb (my flash usb) and just dev sda
<Noskcaj> strange
<AndChat|197561> But there are not any partition
<AndChat|197561> But lsblk dev sda shows everything normal
<Noskcaj> Is the hard drive partitioned?
<AndChat|197561> Yeap
<Noskcaj> If there's only one, it will just be called sda
<AndChat|197561> Nope, i also have windows xp on it
<Noskcaj> ok. Do you want to install them side-by-side or just lubuntu?
<AndChat|197561> But it doesn't shows my partitions
<AndChat|197561> Side by side
<Noskcaj> That is weird.
<Noskcaj> You could try 14.04's release candidate
<Noskcaj> it will come out in two days, so it's pretty much stable
<Noskcaj> someone in #ubuntu might also be able to help you
<JohnDoe_71Rus> some one can test hostapd in RC lubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> one week ago it don't work. use hostapd from 13.10
<Noskcaj> JohnDoe_71Rus, One moment
<AndChat|197561> Noskcaj, look http://imgur.com/s6iozpc
<Noskcaj> AndChat|197561, That is strange
<Noskcaj> Like i said above, it might be fixed in 14.04
<Noskcaj> Actually, is it mounted yet?
<Noskcaj> and what's the ! for in gparted?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> the disk base oк dynamic logical?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.disk-partition.com/dynamic-disk/dynmaic-disk-and-dynamic-volume.html
<Noskcaj> JohnDoe_71Rus, No idea what's wrong with hostapd sorry. But the version in 14.04 is a lot newer
<Noskcaj> so it could work
<AndChat|197561> Noskcaj, it says that my sda is unallocated
<Noskcaj> AndChat|197561, No idea then, sorry.
<AndChat|197561> :(
<Noskcaj> 14.04 might have it fixed though
<Noskcaj> You could try that
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Noskcaj: i get this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpa/+bug/1289047
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289047 in wpa (Ubuntu) "[Trusty] hostapd package is broken" [Critical,Confirmed]
<AndChat|197561> Noskcaj, i can partition sda with cfdisk
<AndChat|197561> Noskcaj, is there any way to install lubuntu usind terminal?
<AndChat|197561> Like in archlinux
<JohnDoe_71Rus> AndChat|197561: alternative cd
<Noskcaj> yep
<AndChat|197561> What?
<Noskcaj> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140414/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso
<Noskcaj> A cli installer
<Roxxor> Hello, I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04. The network-manager is not showing anymore. I have the notification area activated in the panel, and nm-applet in terminal does not lead to anything :/ Can somebody help me? Thank you :)
<Roxxor> Also for a newly created user, therefore with standard setting, the network-manager does not appear
<raiden> hello
<K350> I've lubuntu 13.04. There are never any updates when I do apt-get upgrade anymore. Why is that and what can I do about it?
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: Because 13.04 is dead.
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: Get Lubuntu 13.10
<K350> SonikkuAmerica: oh, uff..then I've to make a new install...and configure it the way I want it...*rolls eyes*...that'll take for ever..oh well...what to do...
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: You don't have to do that!!
<SonikkuAmerica> There are ways to do release upgrades without screwing around with your configuration!
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: You can use [ do-release-upgrade ] from the terminal, or you can run the Software Updater and it will tell you a new release is available.
<SonikkuAmerica> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<K350> SonikkuAmerica: I tried that a couple of years ago. But then it screwwed up my system. Well that was then..maybe it works better now?
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: I'd say it's much more solid now, but you can upgrade via a 13.10 !Live image as well. Just select "Upgrade Ubuntu 13.04 to Ubuntu 13.10" at the third screen.
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: (Unless you have UEFI)
<K350> Should I wait fo r14.04 instead?
<K350> And upgrade from 13.04 direct to 14.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> That isn't possible. However, if you get 13.10 now, you can upgrade to 14.04 at release time (this Thursday) without needing another !Live image.
<K350> so if I run the upgrade from the command line from 13.04 to 13.10 then I've to do it again from 13.10 to 14.04..right?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes. Run it now, and in a few days after 14.04 comes out, run it again - or any time between Thursday and July.
<K350> Okay. is it safe to keep some configuration files in /etc..I mean not repalcing them?
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: If you use do-release-upgrade or the Software Updater, you'll be given the choice to keep or replace conflicting configuration files.
<K350> SonikkuAmerica: yes, but is it safe to keep them?
<SonikkuAmerica> K350: That is for you to find out, but not for us to know. If you know what config files you want to keep, keep 'em. Otherwise, replace 'em.
<K350> SonikkuAmerica: okay, thanks! :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> Happy upgrading!
<K350> thanks. happy eastern! :-)
<SonikkuAmerica> -n
<SonikkuAmerica> You too!
<evanvarvell> .. test..
<ianorlin> your client is working now do you need any support
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<Ahmuck> hi hi
<Ahmuck> i am using a spanish system (language) but need spanish and english spell check system wide.  is there a way to set the system up to do spanish and english spellcheck?
<holstein> maybe you can just combing both into one custom one, and use it
<holstein> combine*
<Ahmuck> combine?  you mean combine the spell checkers?
<holstein> Ahmuck: whats spell check? just a database of words, correct?
<holstein> you can add to that base, if you like
<holstein> so, why not just make a new one that contains both the english words from the english one, and spanish from the spanish one?
<holstein> call it your own custom one.. id say, the issue could be that, many things may pass as correctly spelled in one langauge, and be an error in another
<holstein> i cant imagine why you would need a document going that goes back and forth like that
<holstein> i would just do one, then do the other... otherwise, you may have false positives, or just mistakes that pass un-noticed
<Ahmuck> i can do that however the system checks for spanish only
<Ahmuck> a document that would do that is conversational spanish for education
<holstein> still, it shouldnt be both at the same time, correct?
<Ahmuck> gnucash allows me to start with LANG & LANGUAGE variables, however, i can't seem to find that option with libreoffice
<holstein> Ahmuck: id ask in ubuntu, since lubuntu doesnt ship with it
<Ahmuck> holstein: yes, that would be correct.  a nice feature would be an option to highlight and then select the language for language correction
<holstein> Ahmuck: or, try a libreoffice specific support
<Ahmuck> holstein: the problem i'm having however is not just with libreoffice
<Ahmuck> for example, chatzilla, thunderbird, osmo, etc.
<holstein> Ahmuck: a large custom database with both is what you are asking for
<holstein> i would just make my own, if thats what i wanted
<Ahmuck> not really.  i'm asking for an option to start a desired program in a specific language
<Ahmuck> whatever it may be
<holstein> Ahmuck: i read, system wide spanish and english spell checking
<holstein> Ahmuck: ive just seen you ask a few times, otherwise, i wouldnt bother commenting
<Ahmuck> yes, it does not stop there, that is the simple explanation
<holstein> Ahmuck: you should try main ubuntu since its not lubuntu or lxde specific
<Ahmuck> for example, in gnucash the country code makes a difference in the type of accounts offered
<Ahmuck> in other programs the country code makes a difference in the help options offered
<Ahmuck> so if i want to do this i would have to select preferences, support of languages and change for every program i do which would require a logout, login, etc.
<holstein> or, just select the custom one one time, that contains both languages
<Ahmuck> getting help in ubuntu is near impossible because of their size (large) and it may be impossible here because of lubuntu's size (small) or unable to code a solution for those who use dual language systems
<holstein> or, have 2 users setup.. or custom flags for the applications.. etc
<Ahmuck> ya, i've thought of the 2 users setup, but then you have to share files, folders, etc.
<Ahmuck> i was hoping someone else had encountered the problem and that perhaps i've missed the solution in the documentation
<holstein> sure, and someone ight have in the main ubuntu community
<holstein> in here, you are the only spanish speaking person i ever encounter on any regular basis
<holstein> occasionally someone will pop in and we give the !es bot link, and they leave.. i dont think *anyone* here is more knowlegable about spanish and english in lubuntu than you
<Ahmuck> is there a spanish lubuntu channel?
<holstein> occasionally someone will pop in and we give the !es bot link, and they leave.. i dont think *anyone* here is more knowlegable about spanish and english in lubuntu than you
<holstein> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ahmuck> the bot link is broke
<holstein> but, the main ubuntu channel, thats where you would *maybe* actually encounter a user that is either like you, or looking for exactly the same as you, or has already found it
<Ahmuck> need to be #ubuntu-es ?
<holstein> Ahmuck: whats the question, friend?
<Ahmuck> er, #ubuntu-es ;
<holstein> Ahmuck: i just sent you text in that channel
<holstein> Ahmuck: what is "broke" about what, specifically?
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would also ask in the very large libreoffice community
<Ahmuck> ok.  so my lubuntu system is in LANG=es_MX LANGUAGE=es_MX
<Ahmuck> i can start gnucash with the variables LANG=en_US and LANGUAGE=en_US
<holstein> Ahmuck: what is broken?
<holstein> Ahmuck: what about the bot link is broken?
<Ahmuck> setting system variables on the fly for certian programs
<Ahmuck> oh, ok
<Ahmuck> i thought you meant with the language and country was set up and operating
<Ahmuck> ok, so the link you gave me i clicked on #ubuntu; and it opened up channel #ubuntu; rather than #ubuntu
#lubuntu 2014-04-16
<Ahmuck> i don't know if this is IRC program specific or all IRC programs
<Ahmuck> however, for whatever reason the syntax of "ubuntu-es" works fine (and does not grab the quotes.
<holstein> im not following
<Ahmuck> placing the info as "ubuntu-es";  would work
<holstein> i use the *exact* syntax of the command tha ti use to join, and that the link the bot gave suggests
<Ahmuck> it has to do with how the IRC client is reading the syntax of the help
<holstein> i used /join #ubuntu-es, and i joined that channel. it worked, and i chatted in there
<Ahmuck> nm
<Ahmuck> forget about it
<Ahmuck> i need to move on to other things
<Snicksie> hiya, is there any way to configure the lubuntu panel so it looks more like unity? I like to integrate the application launcher and the task bar into one, is that possible?
<Snicksie> I already put the panel on the left and activated icon only :)
<Snicksie> also, is it possible to make only the launch bar & task bar icons larger instead of all icons?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Snicksie: you can try some dock, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/you-choose-the-best-dock-for-ubuntu-poll
<Snicksie> good idea, seems exactly what I'm looking for JohnDoe_71Rus , thanks!
<Hamp> Hello, anyone here?
<Hamp> Can someone help me with a simple question
<Hamp> Is the new lubuntu 14.04 lts be able to download as NON pae?
<leszek> Hamp: I heard there was a version in testing on the mailinglist but I don't nothing concrete about it
<Hamp> mkay, cuz I've an old Ibm t42 that's not have a supported kernel
<Hamp> Been googling around which distro should run best, and lubuntu seems to be it. 12.04 tho "newest" lts
<leszek> Hamp: no one stops you from using the old kernel with the new release or recompiling the 14.04 kernel without pae
<Hamp> Leszek: Oh, well that's out off my intelligence :P
<Hamp> I've no idea how to do that.
<leszek> Hamp: as I am reading the mailinglist there seems to be a forcepae bootoption that might work for you
<leszek> also with the pae image
<leszek> Hamp: here you find more information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Hamp> Leszek: Wow, that seems pretty easily done. Will try that when I am home, thanks alot for the tip :)
<chulis> a laptop with 4 gb ram with intel pentium ¿how many swap do you recomend?
<Meerkat> chulis, 4 gigs
<chulis> 4 gb of swap?
<Meerkat> yes.
<chulis> but ram is faster ¿can i install without any swap?
<Meerkat> You can install without swap. I recommend 4 gb of swap on a laptop because of hibernation/sleep/suspension/whatever it is called. The computer will not run slower with swap. RAM is always used first.
<Meerkat> swap should equal the amount of RAM on a laptop.
<DrChill> Hiyo all, about when will 14.04 Lubuntu ship?
<DrChill> Or just tomorrow with normal ubuntu?
<pleia2> tomorrow with normal ubuntu
<DrChill> pleia2: Cool :)
<DrChill> ty
<Junior> Hello !!
<Junior> Hi
<Junior> help-me?
<pleia2> Junior: this channel is all support, so feel free to go ahead and ask your question :)
<Junior> thank you =)
<Junior> I speak Portuguese, so forgive my English
<Junior> I'm having problems with the package manager Lubuntu
<Junior> I put the command as root # apt-get update, and it returns error ...
<Junior> http://titanpad.com/m4Cohh2BBs
<Junior> pad containing the error it returns, it shows that after reaching some links
<pleia2> might want to ask in #ubuntu-pt
<pleia2> since the errors aren't in english :\
<Junior> In English, placed as it is there, but thanks for the tip, I'll try to contact them also
<Junior> Olá, gostaria de dizer que consegui resolver o problema ... obrigadoHello, I would say it could solve the problem ... thanks
<Junior> http://gildasio.net/blog/2014/04/resolvido-gerenciador-de-pacotes-do-lubuntu/
#lubuntu 2014-04-17
<john_rambo> When will Lubuntu 14.04 become available ?
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<MajB> According to official (I guess that means Canonical) sites tomorrow at 2100 UTC.
<Unit193> There is no specific time.
<MajB> The official release time is never actually the real release time anyway.
<Unit193> MajB: Where do you see this?
<MajB> Wait let me get the site.
<MajB> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<holstein> MajB: keep in mind there is a complete money back guarantee if the iso's are late ;)
<MajB> You bet.  Just try to collect from Canonical.
<holstein> it *is* from canonical :)
<MajB> Wait the darn thing is free anyway unless you happen to want to donate.
<Unit193> Hence the joke. :P
<Unit193> MajB: Also, those are for the freezes, not release time.
<holstein> release time is the date
<holstein> AFAIK, the time really depends.. and mirros could be down, or busy
<MajB> You are so correct.:-D.  I probably will not get around to downloading until Friday anyway.
<holstein> ive already downloaded
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<Hamp> Is the new release gonna go live today?! :D
<javi66> hello, sorry for my bad english. I am trying to download the latest version of lubuntu but I get "Not Found" on the web broswer
<JohnDoe_71Rus> javi66: latest 13.10 or 14.04 ?
<javi66> 14.04, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Unit193> It's not releaesd yet.
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> may be like with olimpiada, 14.04 UTC :)
<javi66> thanks, but I found this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds . I read that is the same build that the one is going to be relases, is that ok?
<javi66> *relased
<Unit193> So far they're the same, in theory there could be a last respin.
<javi66> ok, thanks you very much
<absltem> does anyone know where to get the latest release of 14.04? the torrent and direct download links on lubuntu.net are 404ing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just wait, be cool
<tubatuba> Could you please give me a link to instructions I can follow to install Lubuntu on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ?
<tubatuba> or is it not possible to install on Toshiba Chromebook CB30-102 ?
<tubatuba> I wantLubuntu also
<tubatuba> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp
<wantLubuntu> hello
<tubatuba> hello
<wantLubuntu> what is with the link on the lubuntu hompage? alle are dead
<tubatuba> you are right. I checked now
<tubatuba> strange
<wantLubuntu> is there a posibility, to get lubuntu 14.04 LTS Non-Beta today?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just wait, be cool
<wantLubuntu> i have to install 3 machines, and today i have time for that
<wantLubuntu> thanks
<jibel> Hey, who is the release manager of lubuntu for this release? gilir do you know?
<jibel> could (s)he mark images ready on the tracker http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<jibel> and do you want or not PPC? there is zero positive result
<jibel> ah, it's updated now, thanks to whoever did it :)
<Sk1d> is lubuntu 14.04 already released?
<Sk1d> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sk1d, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<jarnos> Does anyone else have problems with managing Gmail contacts by Chromium browser? It works by Firefox, though.
<urras> So, will Lubuntu 14.04 be released at the same time as Ubuntu 14.04 will be released?
<Sk1d> i hope so
<lolTahr> !ISITOUTYET
<ubottu> No lolTahr, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<lolTahr> !FKINGBOTMAKEMEASAMMICH
<lolTahr> THIS DISTRO SUCKS
<lolTahr> ALL GO MINT
<lolTahr> FTW
<Nas001> hello , broken package how  can be prepared thro' terminal  - tks
<holstein> Nas001: run "sudo apt-get update" and share errors.. you can use
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Anonymous2137> anyone here?
<holstein> Anonymous2137: yes..
<holstein> !anyone
<ianorlin> how can I help?
<MajB> I'm here.
<Anonymous2137> i'm looking for 14.04 .torrents, but http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ looks empty
<holstein> Anonymous2137: its not released yet
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Anonymous2137> damn Hacker News....
<ianorlin> it is not out yet and so many people are on servers which is making it hard to upload the image to the server so please wait
<Anonymous2137> oh
<Anonymous2137> then if my deduction is right, the final image is already ready to upload?
<ianorlin> for some relases not sure of lubuntu
<holstein> Anonymous2137: its not out yet.. patience is appreciated
<holstein> Anonymous2137: i have not followed enough to know where exactly the process is, but its scheduled for release today
<Sk1d> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sk1d, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Sk1d> !isitout
<ubottu> No Sk1d, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<nickriver> hello. I have just installed lubuntu 14.04 on my two netbooks. In both of them I can't see network-manager-icon
<holstein> nickriver: i just start it using nm-applet
<nickriver> yes, that works. In the terminal says that it is loading falback version or something like that
<holstein> i use nm-applet &
<nickriver> nm-applet-Message: using fallback from indicator to GtkStatusIcon
<holstein> sure.. thats what i use
<nickriver> yes, it show that from the terminal and the icon don't load the lubuntu icon, it use the gnome icon
<wxl> holstein: why doesn't it start on its own?
<holstein> wxl: not sure.. i didnt realize it was a thing
<Mikaela> Interesting. I updated two hosts to 14.04 earlier today and didn't see nm-applet in either. Is it intended or is there a bug report?
<wxl> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wxl> known bug
<Mikaela> Thanks, I'll mark as affecting me and subscribe :)
<wxl> good idea Mikaela :)
<Sk1d> do-release-upgrade does not upgrade my lubuntu what to do?
<wxl> looks like gilir is already on it
<Mikaela> Sk1d: It's not released yet, but if you still want to upgrade, use "do-release-upgrade -d".
<wxl> Sk1d: and if it still fails it may have something to do with you being on an EOL version
<wxl> release notes are here kids https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<wxl> that one appears to be the major outstanding issue O_O
<Gl4di4t0r> Ubuntu 14.04 is out. Why not Lubuntu 14.04 ???
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: your patience is appreciated.. its literally just been released for a few minutes
<Gl4di4t0r> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/  <-- It's not there!
<Gl4di4t0r> * http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: the first link you gave is for xubuntu
<Gl4di4t0r> I corrected it!
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: may just relax and truy and be patient, and keep an eye on the site, and here
<holstein> maybe*
<Gl4di4t0r> Ubuntu with "Unity" sucks. Lubuntu and Xubuntu are the only usable versions.
<holstein> ?
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: if you dont prefer unity, dont use it
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: please refrain from defacing it here
<holstein> Gl4di4t0r: you are free to, welcome and encouraged to run what you like.. xfce, lxde.. unity.. whatever
<wxl> (awesome) ;)
<Gl4di4t0r> I want Lubuntu 14.04 and I want it right now!  :0
<Anonymous2137> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<Sk1d> !islutubuntuout
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 14.04 is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic
<Sk1d> \o/
<Sk1d> when will do-release-upgrade work?
<wxl> Sk1d: what version you on now?
<Sk1d> 13.10
<wxl> and you did sudo do-release-upgrade, no?
<Sk1d> yes
<wxl> that's strange indeed
<Sk1d> maybe the mirror I use is not up to date?
<wxl> i'd wait and see later
<wxl> that's what i was thinking perhaps
<Sk1d> using ftp.uni-erlang.de when i use apt-get
<wxl> try just using the main ubuntu server
<Sk1d> *uni-erlangen.de
<Sk1d> -.- still not working
<Sk1d> (21:22:19) infinity: Sk1d: Not yet.  We're fixing some infrastructure issues before we flip that switch.
<wxl> Sk1d: you can do do-release-upgrade -d and then do an apt-get dist-upgrade afterwards
<john_rambo> I used dd (bs=4M) to write the 14.04 iso to usb drive.....but the PC is not booting from it
<wxl> john_rambo: did you md5?
<john_rambo> wxl: Never done that before ...where to find it ?
<wxl> !md5 | john_rambo
<ubottu> john_rambo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<john_rambo> Cant find the md5 for 14.04 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<john_rambo> wx1
<wxl> john_rambo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/MD5SUMS
<zombiehoffa> so I run update manager and it doesn't find 14.04, weird. I checked the settings, appears to be setup to alert to any new releases
<zombiehoffa> tried .ca repos and us repos
<koell> lubuntu 14.04 available now ?
<koell> i tried this morning, nthng so far :D
<zombiehoffa> says it was released on lubuntu an d ubuntu website
<zombiehoffa> weird
<zombiehoffa> It's not april 1;)
<Unit193> zombiehoffa: Upgrades haven't been enabled yet, Ubuntu servers are being hammered and they're trying to not add to the load.
<zombiehoffa> so if I wanted to be part of the problem, is there a howto on turning upgrades on?;)
<Unit193> Technically it can cause problems, either skipping or breaking as the mirror you're using isn't sync'd up. -d
<zombiehoffa> I guess I'll just wait, it's just the perfect day to upgrade, I'm home sick
<zombiehoffa> -d is development if I'm not mistaken..
<wxl> you can do-release-upgrade -d and then apt-get dist-upgrade, zombiehoffa
<Unit193> I'd recommend waiting though.
<wxl> yeah patience isn't a bad thing
<wxl> helpful in life in general
<Unit193> Unless you want to try a CD upgrade, then I can say the torrents are fine and fast.
<zombiehoffa> I don't have any cdrs so I will impatiently wait I guess;)
<greeter> i gotta try that one of these days
#lubuntu 2014-04-18
<greeter> umm... has anyone here been kicked from channels by unopaste?
<Unit193> Slight malfunction, fixed now.
<greeter> ok cool :-) thank you kindly Unit193
<Unit193> greeter: Sorry for the trouble.
<Sk1d> sudo do-release-upgrade works now
<Unit193> Yep, sync is done, switch has been flipped.
<greeter> ah no worries :-)
<sakang> trying the lxde-qt on trusty. lxqt-panel requires icu-tools which is not there.  is this similar to icu-devtools?
<SonikkuAmerica> I dunno, file a bug perhaps?
<sakang> how about menu? can't seem to see any.  does it help if I install razorqt?
<ianorlin> I think you could use razor panel to get a menu
<ianorlin> are you sure it is not libicu-dev?
<sakang> that's what comes to mind as the desktop looks very much razor
<sakang>   lxqt-panel  Depends: icu-tools  libstatgrab6 but it is not installable
<sakang> I do have libicu52 installed
<sakang> this is a fresh trusty install with just openbox and lxqt.  fortunately I can use alt+f2
<sakang> using tint2 as panel right now
<sakang> no menu so I just use alt+f2 or from terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> sakang: You can also do skeleton stuff by right-clicking in Openbox
<sakang> SonikkuAmerica: right click on lxqt looks like file manager menu.  not the openbox menu
<SonikkuAmerica> sakang: You can change that in the Properties dialog
<sakang> SonikkuAmerica: I don't see that
<SonikkuAmerica> sakang: Well I'm using Xubuntu, but it's the very last item in the right-click menu...
<sakang>  desktop preference is the last item
<john_rambo> Hi I am using a new installation of 14.04. Problem is pavucontrol says "No cards available for configuration" System info : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7272122/
<zombiehoffa> yay! they turned on upgrades!
<sakang> SonikkuAmerica: re-built lxqt-panel, and it looks very much the razorqt panel
<sakang> looks really nice
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll let you in on a little secret
<SonikkuAmerica> LXDE-Qt is the merger of LXDE and Razor
<sakang> huh?  it's an open secret.  :)
<sakang> for those interested, I used this guide http://xpressubuntu.wordpress.com/2014/03/01/installing-the-lightweight-lxde-qt-desktop/
<Techman> Good work on the 14.04 update guys
<Techman> Just wanted to drop in and say thanks!
<Sk1d> somehow I am missing thw wlan symbol ...
<Ahmuck> hi.  installed 14.04 and now have no wireless.  suggestions?
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Ahmuck: elaboarate, or install the proprietary blob you need, or double check that the hardware isnt broken, or disabled via switch or on the bios
<Techman> Lol I just noticed we don't have a network manager icon in the taskbar
<Techman> Interesting
<Techman> oh wait
<Techman> network-manager is installed
<Techman> hmm
<Techman> holstein: where's the wireless indicator at?
<Techman> I am on ethernet but it's not showing up
<holstein> Techman: in the menu.. nm-applet if its not running
<Techman> Yeah it wasn't
<Techman> I'll add a cron to make it launch on startup
<Ahmuck> have no wireless after installing 14.04
<holstein> Ahmuck: ok.. let us know if you have a question
<Unit193> Techman: Why not copy the desktop file to ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<Techman> Because I like cron
<Unit193> Hah. alrighty-o.
<Ahmuck> there is not autodetection for the wireless
<Ahmuck> whereas there was before.  why?
<holstein> Ahmuck: so, is wifi working? or some autodetection? what is "auto detection"?
<Ahmuck> no, wifi is not showing up on the network manager but the adapter does show up in system information
<Ahmuck> system profiler
<Ahmuck> network connections
<Ahmuck> before i had an options for network connections
<Ahmuck> er, a list of wireless connections
<holstein> Ahmuck: you wont see a list if the driver is not working
<holstein> Ahmuck: if you required a proprietary driver, install it
<holstein> Ahmuck: what chipset?
<Ahmuck> ok, i'll look for the chipset.  i am assuming that the driver got dropped for 14.04 as previously i did not have to do anything
<holstein> Ahmuck: why? please dont assume anything
<holstein> Ahmuck: please just look and report what chipset you have
<Ahmuck> Qualcomm Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI Express)
<Ahmuck> (rev 01)
<holstein> Ahmuck: my atheros all just work
<holstein> Ahmuck: please make sure you have the device plugged in, and enabled in the bios, and on with the hardware switches
<Ahmuck> it is
<holstein> Ahmuck: try with the 13.10 live CD to make sure
<Ahmuck> i was using it in 13.10, downloaded 14.04, installed, and *poof*
<Ahmuck> ok
<mikeche1en> after update to 14.04 the network manager applet says "network manager is not running"
<Ahmuck> point of information, after the update i lost the network manager from my panel items and had to add it myself
<mikeche1en> the panel item is there but all the options are greyed out
<mikeche1en> gonna reboot
<Unit193> sudo service network-manager restart
<Ahmuck> rebooting to 13.10
<mikeche1en> still says network manager is not running :
<mikeche1en> D:
<Unit193> mikeche1en: sudo service network-manager start
<mikeche1en> start: Job is already running: network-manager
<mikeche1en> Unit193: if i do restart, then the nm applet menu changes to say "no network devices available"
<mikeche1en> sudo service network-manager restart
<Unit193> And of course hardware switch is on, no additional driver needed, and all that jazz?
<mikeche1en> Unit193: yeah i mean the network is working fine, im using it right now :D
<mikeche1en> its just the applet being funky
<Unit193> network-manager needs to go home, it's drunk.  I can tell you that I've had none of these problems here at least.
<mikeche1en> preferences -> network connections is also blank
<Unit193> (Been running trusty over a month now.)
<Unit193> Alright.  So.
<mikeche1en> yeah i unfortunately i find little stuff breaks when i do upgrades
<Unit193> Little stuff, of course.
<mikeche1en> this system went 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04
<mikeche1en> i mean the network connection is still working, but now i cant enable my vpn
<Unit193> One here started out at 11.04 beta.
<mikeche1en> its little stuff but with strange behavior and obscure fixes
<Unit193> `nm-tool` gives you nothing I presume?
<mikeche1en>  error: could not connect to NetworkManager
 * Unit193 restarts network-manager.
<mikeche1en> full error: http://pastebin.com/NtGQcRdX
<Ahmuck> works in 13.10, not in 14.04
<holstein> Ahmuck: ok. so, you know the hardware is working
<Ahmuck> yes
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would just look for and apply upgrades, and look for a bug report about that particular hardware
<Ahmuck> there are no upgrades
<holstein> i would get in the larger ubuntu community ASAP, since its not related to lubuntu or LXDE
<mikeche1en> with service restart: http://pastebin.com/CSRVVKRz
<Ahmuck> i'll have to file a bug
<Unit193> mikeche1en: Can you stop the service and  sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon  ?
<mikeche1en> Unit193: that gives a ton of console output but seems to be working fine, what next?
<mikeche1en> the nm applet still shows "no network devices"
<Ahmuck> the controller is a Qualcom Atheros AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI Express) (rev01)
<Unit193> mikeche1en: The idea is to see if anything happens when you try to use nm-tool.
<mikeche1en> Unit193: oh, i just found that nm-tool works if run with sudo
<Ahmuck> hi.  there is a problem and has been for a while with duplication of icons on the panel.  for example, i have two icons for the battery, two for the keyboard, etc.  the icons are different and i assume that one is lubuntu and the other is ubuntu
<holstein> Ahmuck: in addition to the wifi thing?
<Ahmuck> yes, this has been a problem for a while.  system tray
<holstein> Ahmuck: maybe you are running them both at boot
<Ahmuck> has duplicate icons
<Ahmuck> it's a vanilla system
<Ahmuck> fresh installed
<Ahmuck> k, panel preferences just crashed ... a first
<holstein> Ahmuck: ?
<holstein> Ahmuck: so, you have no wifi? and duplicate icons? and something crashed? and you installed a few hours ago?
<holstein> Ahmuck: maybe you have some hardware issue, or incompatibility with linux and your hardware
<Ahmuck> the duplicate icons have been a problem for a while
<Ahmuck> the panel preference crash is new
<holstein> Ahmuck: i have no duplicate icons
<Ahmuck> no wifi is new
<jeanaustinr> I'm trying to make a LiveUSB (for 14.04) from Lubuntu using Unetbootin, however, it's not completely working. I'm guessing the current version of the program does not yet support the latest image of *Ubuntu.
<jeanaustinr> Anyone else having problems similar to mine?
<holstein> completely?
<holstein> jeanaustinr: ive used the lubuntu 14.04 testing isos (dailies from last week) with unet
<jeanaustinr> I mean, it processes but it does not make the USB bootable.
<holstein> jeanaustinr: when i encouter that, i format the stick
<Ahmuck> holstein: ur special
<jeanaustinr> holstein, I already did that
<holstein> jeanaustinr: could be a bad stick, or a mad sum
<holstein> bad*
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> jeanaustinr: it worked for me, though, you can dd copy the iso's now
<jeanaustinr> Thanks for the link. I tried redownloading the image, I'm working on it right now.
<holstein> jeanaustinr: be sure you confirm the sum, to make certain you have a problem with the image
<holstein> Ahmuck: ?
<jeanaustinr> holstein, yep... the sum is correct
<jeanaustinr> no problem with the image I downlaoded
<holstein> then, i would try dd copy
<jeanaustinr> Ok holstein let me do that
<Ahmuck> where do i begin filing bugs?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Unit193> mikeche1en: But it's not normal to run it with `sudo`. :/
<Ahmuck> right click icon on menu for properties, properties dialog does not open
<holstein> ok.. let us know if you have a question
<holstein> otherwise, Ahmuck , you have the bug link..
<holstein> !bug
<Ahmuck> gnite
<Ahmuck> btw, did lubuntu channel get taken by ubuntu admins?
<holstein> Ahmuck: taken?
<holstein> Ahmuck: lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<holstein> no one has taken or changed anything
<Techman> Is it just me or does the lock screen option not work?
<mikeche1en> Unit193: oh ok, well it was showing errors when run by user
<mikeche1en> Unit193: im probably going to do a reinstall
<Unit193> Try live first.
<mikeche1en> sure i can, i've never had problems on this hardware before
<mikeche1en> so my guess is just that something was borked during upgrade
<trijntje> how can the lubuntu LTS only have 3 years support while the normal ubuntu has 5 years? Doesn't lubuntu use the exact same repository as ubuntu?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> trijntje: 5 years for server editions
<Meerkat> JohnDoe_71Rus, ubuntu, kubuntu, and a few others also have 5 years of support.
<micky> Hi!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<KyouReeUs4nfo> When I run sudo network-admin it only shows "General", "DNS" and "Hosts" tab, I am wondering why it wouldn't show "Connections" tab. Any pointers? I am running Lubuntu 14.04 64-bit.
<sudipto> can lubuntu be run on 2.1 Ghz, 1gb ram and 250gb hd
<Meerkat> sudipto, yes.
<sudipto> date resets to 00:00 on every boot
<sharefree> is lubuntu spying on you
<micky> sharefree, I asked this before here and the answer war: no
<sharefree> but ubuntu is spying on you
<micky> no amazon and no unity search thing...
<micky> ...in lubuntu
<sharefree> but store is there and you need an account to download it
<micky> if you want to be 100% sure go tu the gnu website and go to distros...
<micky> what store?
<sharefree> Ubuntu Software Center
<micky> what about it? how should that spy on you? As far as I know it is just a GUI of all the stuff in the respositories
<trijntje> yeah, all this stuf about ubuntu/lubuntu/canonical spying on users is nonsense
<trijntje> how can the lubuntu LTS only have 3 years support while the normal ubuntu has 5 years? Doesn't lubuntu use the exact same repository as ubuntu?
<micky> dont know
<sharefree> Ubuntu - not spying
<sharefree> if so why do you offer prop. softwares in ubuntu software center
<trijntje> sharefree: your question makes no sense. But there is propriatary software in the repository of most linux distributions because some users want it
<trijntje> thinks like skype, flash, drivers for certain hardware etc
<sharefree> so true
<sharefree> so Ubuntu - not spying
<trijntje> if you dont trust it, don't install it
<sharefree> Ya
<sharefree> I did not think of it that way
<trijntje> you can even install a program that checks your system for propriatary software: vrms
<micky> Have there been security bugs reposted for Lubuntu 14.04?
<sharefree> does lubuntu support ati drivers ?
<sharefree> I want to try lubuntu some day
<sharefree> micahg, trijntje my problem is i am using Amd c-60 based laptop with radeon 6290
<sharefree> it low powered
<sharefree> and i tried all the distros i could
<sharefree> Debian
<sharefree> Debian stable based point linux crunchbang
<sharefree> Fedora
<sharefree> Ubuntu
<sharefree> Xubuntu
<sharefree> but nothing works out of the box
<sharefree> in some the opensource galium driver seem to work like in ubuntu but it sucks
<sharefree> also in ubuntu you have to download a lot of codecs before getting it ready for videos of all kind
<trijntje> sharefree: it probably wont work out of the box, since there are legal restrictions on things like codecs, which means ubuntu can't install them by default
<sharefree> trijntje, in that case ubuntu better than other non-free OS
<sharefree> its more Free as in freedom than
<sharefree> cuz trijntje when i install other non-free linux distro they have all working outta box
<_joey> dist-upgrade doesn't work
<_joey> i mean it's not upgrading to 14.04
<sharefree> _joey, its not out there yet
<_joey> lubuntu 14.04 is out the topic says
<sharefree> omg
<sharefree> sorry i did not read
<_joey> that's strange: software update says 14.04 is available, while dist-upgrade doesn't
<_joey> do-release-upgrade
<_joey> some sucker could have told me
<Mikaela> _joey: Have you tried "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade"? If those don't fix it, try "do-release-upgrade -d"
<Mikaela> Oh, your issue was that you didn't know about do-release-upgrade.
<jared> _joey: sorry mate, didn't see it until now. Dist-upgrade is not what I think you're thinking it is. For more info there is a write up on Ask Ubuntu - http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<_joey> upgrade is on the way
<_joey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<jared> Good to hear, mine were entirely painless for both Ubuntu and Lubuntu
<_joey> I remember last upgrade broke so many things on my system
<_joey> I keep my fingers crossed
<_joey> I've got daily back-ups
<_joey> I expect to have a lot things broken again
<_joey> for certain commercial software that require older library versions
<_joey> :(
<sharefree> _joey, why do you use lubuntu ?
<_joey> I am a poor bugger who can't afford a license for ms windows and better system able to run fast enough ms windows
<sharefree> try alt linux
<sharefree> simplylinux.ru
<sharefree> _joey, ^
<_joey> what for?
<sharefree> _joey, better support and easy updates
<_joey> lubuntu is ubuntu based. i doubt many distrubtions are better supported
<sharefree> simply linux _joey try it and you would forget other forever
<sharefree> RPM-based = better
<Mikaela> It doesn't sound very good idea to advertise another distribution on main channel of Lubuntu.
<sharefree> I loveeeeeeeeee Lubuntu
<Mikaela> I have used RPM-based distributions, but I always returned to Debian-based ones.
<Gibarian> A partition question, deleting windows from your dual-boot menu
<_joey> nah! lubuntu is lean ubuntu well supported
<_joey> it has userbase of entire world
<_joey> i had one distrubution installed once called archlinux. i needed to all myself. i am kind of lazy .  i like others to configure and maintain everything for me
<sydneyJDykstra> Should I help ypu guys seed a torrent?
<Mikaela> People who have downloaded it are probably seeding it. I didn't even think about downloading it yet as I used do-release-upgrade.
<Sk2d> Hey I need help I try to upgrade to 14.10 but there seems to be a problem It says upgrade finished but there where some errors: "sudo apt-get -f install" does not work as /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_i386.deb crashes what can I do? (I dont need samba and samba-lib is the only package with problems)
<Sk2d> a full (german) log when I enter sudo apt-get -f install can be found here: http://pastebin.com/ULrHDHh2
<andresherr> hello. sorry for my bad english. i have install lubuntu lts on my laptop. i have two problems: I can't see nm-applet and  xfce-power is not starting by default
<vjacob> I keep getting a "want to send crash error" when I log-in to Lubuntu. Any ideas on how to trouble shoot further?
<Sk2d> ok I removed /var/lib/samba and then it did not crash
<pip__> anybody having network problems with 14.04?
<Sk1d> pip__: my wlan symbol was missing but no.
<pip__> h'mmmm, mines broken  Possibly a hardware thing I guess, but it was okay running from the live beta
<pip__> it's a bit of a disaster tbh
<leszek> pip__: whats the exact problem ?
<pip__> the live environment won't give me any wifi
<pip__> the symbol isnm't there & when I add the panel applet it won't connect to the network after I give it the correct password
<pip__> but I'm not at the machine now so....
<pip__> I'll have to deal with it later
<pip__> just trying to find out if it's just me, wich it looks llike it is
<leszek> pip__: there was a hickup with authentication. I know that starting the nm-applet with root rights helps. So gksu nm-applet
<leszek> pip__: network manager not showing up is a general problem
<pip__> okay I'll try when I get back home
<leszek> it seems to be missing from the autostart simply. As for the authentication problem I only read it somewhere few hours ago
<pip__> I installed from the beta2 release, which ran fine from usb, even network manager
<pip__> but that wont boot now
<pip__> so I tried the final release & got the network issue
<pip__> when running from usb, so I've not reinstalled yet
<leszek> pip__: as I said the networkmanager not coming up on start is a known bug
<leszek> the authentication problem I am not so sure. Not everyone seems to have it
<pip__> okay, it's something to work with at least
<_joey> i will never ever ever again upgrade my system
<_joey> as i suspected the upgrade messed up my system
<_joey> the botton panel is reversed. meny is on the right, keyboard, time icons on the left
<_joey> the network applet disappeared for 3G
<_joey> I cannot use internet anymore
<_joey> pathetic
<Mikaela> Network applet is known issue and there is workaround to run nm-applet as root.
<Mikaela>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/1308348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Mikaela> Others are unfamiliar to me.
<jared> _joey: bearing in mind if you've heavily customised your system (as you've mentioned previously to support out of date packages) you might run in to a lot more issues than a normal installation.
<jared> _joey: to try and reset the panel there are some instructions here - http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<_joey> it wasn't heavily customised at all
<_joey> what do I do with network applet?
<jared> As for the network applet the fix Mikaela suggested might help with the internet issues as well
<_joey> Change owner:group to the local account from root.
<jared> _joey: short version, it's installed just isn't currently autostarting on boot for some reason. If you type "gksu nm-applet" into a terminal it should appear for that session
<_joey> for panels
<_joey> that i copied from root to ~
<_joey> so Mikaela network settings indicator cannot fixed?
<Mikaela> _joey: try alt+f2 and type "nm-applet"
<jared> _joey: the network settings issue is a known bug that they're working on. For now that command will get it to work until they have the bug resolved
<_joey> what command will get it?
<_joey> i don't you what you are saying
 * _joey is frastrated
<_joey> sorry
<jared> _joey: for the network manager issue type "gksu nm-applet" into a termina
<jared> _joey: for your panel issue try the instructions at the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<_joey>  gksu nm-applet did nothing
<_joey> this is unbelievable
<Mikaela> "nm-applet" without quotes worked for me without gksu.
<_joey> what exactly 'works' mean in the context?
<jmoseman01> hey
<Mikaela> nm-applet
<_joey> the command 'nm-applet' just sits in the terminal
<Mikaela> I typed that to ALT+F2 and then the indicator appeared to the corner.
<jmoseman01> I'm trying to make lxde my default on my server how do I do that
<jmoseman01> it's ubuntu before
<jmoseman01> ubuntu with unity
<_joey> it's not appearing for me. Ethernet and wifi appeared but the 3G hasn't
<jmoseman01> unity > lxde default?
<_joey> jare and Mikaela thanks
<_joey> i will be in a sec
<Mikaela> _joey: Try right clicking it.
<jmoseman01> Mikaela:  do you know how to set up lxde as the default desktop environment on ubuntu
<jmoseman01> ?
<Mikaela> Sorry, I don't know, but someone else might.
<jmoseman01> do you know who to ask?
<jmoseman01> do you know the command to launch it?
<_joey> Mikaela and jared thanks! I fixed both problems
<Mikaela> You're welcome :)
<_joey> I had setxkbmap -option grp:alt_shift_toggle in ~/.xsessionrc
<Mikaela> jmoseman01: I'm not sure but if someone knows, they will probably tell you. startx starts x at least, but I'm not sure about specifying lxde.
<_joey> it no longer works. I need to execute the command manually
<jmoseman01> mikaela:  I'm on ubuntu using unity but I have lxde installed
<jmoseman01> Mikaela:  I need to figure out how to set lxde to default
<wxl> jmoseman01: i bet #ubuntu would be of better help there. i know how to change your window manager in lxde, but ubuntu is a different ball of wax.
<jared> _joey: glad to hear it worked out :)
<jared> jmoseman01: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Change_the_Default_Session should be a good start to help you out
<MajB> Thanks to any and all who made Lubuntu 14.04 possible.  Just downloaded it in 16 minutes.  We shall see how the first LTS version does.
<UrielVigilant> I can t put my BCM 4311 working with Lubuntu 14.04, this use to work with Lubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu13.10 but not with 14.04 why ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276838/
<UrielVigilant> help me put my BCM 4311 working with Lubuntu 14.04, this use to work with Lubuntu 13.10 or Ubuntu13.10 but not with 14.04 why ? http://paste.ubuntu.
<holstein> !broadcom | UrielVigilant
<ubottu> UrielVigilant: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> ubottu: you can use the main #ubuntu support since this is not particularly lubuntu or lxde related
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> UrielVigilant: ^
<UrielVigilant> holstein
<zooko> Hey folks, I've installed Lubuntu 14.04 (actually a pre-release from a few days before the release), and I can't find a control to turn on wifi or select a wifi network.
<nosmelc> How do I change the Digital Clock to 12-hour display format?
<zooko> Oh, running nm-applet fixed my problem.
<kosaid> hey
<kosaid> does anyone kno how to turn off energy saving , i;ve tried many things bt still not work
<UrielVigilant> command line to install xlstproc on lubuntu , i cant find it on software apps ...
<nosmelc> How do I change the Digital Clock to 12-hour display format?
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/CustomizingTheClock
<ianorlin> you can right click on the clock and hit digital clock settings
<ianorlin> then in the clock settings you could make it %I:%m in the string for the clock which would be the hour followed by minutes
<nosmelc> ianorlin: thanks!
<zooko> Does anyone here know why nm-applet doesn't start by default in my new Lubuntu 14.04?
<zooko> I have to run "nm-applet" from the terminal before I have the ability to view or change wifi networks.
<wxl> zooko: known bug. it's in the release notes.
<wxl> !bug 1308348
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<zooko> wxl: thanks!
<wxl> wxl: np
<zooko> Next question: how do I tell grub to install into /dev/sda or /dev/sda1 instead of into the device that / is currently mounted on: /dev/sda5?
<zooko>  Or conversely, how to tell the "refind" boot manager for EFI to look in /dev/sda5 for kernels to boot.
<zooko> Hm, in fact I think I really need the former, because /dev/sda5 has btrfs on it, so refind and grub aren't going to know how to boot from it.
 * zooko join #ubuntu-installer
<zooko> Hm, oh yeah and Network Manager often fails for me in a mysterious way which means I just can't associate with any wifis, and the workaround is to uninstall it and use wicd instead.
<zooko> I remember that now.
<zooko> Now that I'm stuck, with no wifi and no copy of wicd. :-)
<zooko> Hm, maybe if I reinstall lubuntu 14.04 and tell it to use /dev/sda1 mounted on "/boot" then I won't have this problem with refind not being able to boot it ...
<nosmelc> Will there be any difference between upgrading to 14.04 and doing a fresh reinstall using 14.04?
<ianorlinlaptop> fresh reinstall will only have options on the disk while upgrading will have other things you have installed also get upgraded but that can make it take longer
<ianorlinlaptop> as you have to download new versions for trusty in upgrade
<llogiq> hi folks.
<Mikaela> Hi
<llogiq> Hooray for 14.04. (I'm using it since beta2 arrived and I got my new notebook)
<llogiq> Strange thing is that nm-applet does no longer show up since two days ago.
<llogiq> When I start it manually, it works.
<llogiq> Perhaps something broke my autostart settings?
<wxl> !bug 1308348 | llogiq
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<wxl> read: known issue. in fact it's in the release notes.
<llogiq> wxl, thanks.
<llogiq> I guess I can wait for the official fix to arrive. Strange thing though.
<llogiq> Laterz.
<logis> can someone help me? how to set resolution 1366x 768 (lubuntu 14.04)
<koell> logis: i think right click on desktop
<logis> the option only 1024x768
<koell> u may need some additional driver i think.
<logis> mine is old there's no additional driver
<logis> logis@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<logis> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
#lubuntu 2014-04-19
<koell> wow :D
<koell> u may ask Unit193 :)
<koell> if he is on, or where is philw?
<Unit193> logis: Tried configuring Xorg?
<Unit193> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<logis> i already try that on teletype 1/tty1 => stop lightdm and execute X -configure
<logis> but error missing (if i can recall corectly those error message)
<logis> i think the error like this KMS drm modesetting not suported
<logis> i boot with parameter radeon.modeset = 0
<logis> coz without those params it freeze
<LarrySteeze> hello folks!
<ianorlinlaptop> hi can I help?
<LarrySteeze> So I just upgraded my in-laws PC to 14, and unfortunately it now boots to a black screen with a cursor that moves. I'm able to switch to console mode and everything works except the gui
<LarrySteeze> thoughts?
<ianorlinlaptop> what kind of graphics does it have?
<LarrySteeze> graphics card, you mean?
<ianorlinlaptop> yes
<LarrySteeze> It shouldn't be an issue with the card, as the display works just fine. That being said, it's an integrated intel gpu
<LarrySteeze> I'm also not getting any failures at boot
<LarrySteeze> Everything shows success, it just doesn't appear to "finish" booting the gui
<ianorlinlaptop> did it work in live session or did you use alt installer
<LarrySteeze> I used the alt installer
<LarrySteeze> I actually installed the update from console
<LarrySteeze> They were running 12
<LarrySteeze> I didn't have the ability when I was at their place, but I think I'm going to download the distro onto a stick and bring it over tomorrow.
<koell> ianorlin: <3
<koell> all the cool guys like ianorlin still here <3
<LarrySteeze> ianorlin: you heard of that problem with anyone before?
<koell> im so sorry for trying arch and other distros, but now im back to 14.04 first LTS and i must say: AWESOME!
<ianorlin> LarrySteeze: Have you tried starting lightdm?
<ianorlin> also see !nomodeset
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LarrySteeze> I did. I stopped it then started it
<ianorlin> still no display?
<ianorlin> is there anything in ~/Xsessionerrors
<LarrySteeze> There is a display, just not a fully functional gui. It's like it only partially loads. I have a black background and a cursor. Also, the software center does load wanting me to update one of their applications
<LarrySteeze> there is nothing in the sessionerrors
<ianorlin> does right clicking do anything?
<LarrySteeze> Come to think of it, I don't know if I tried to right click. I feel like I did and didn't have any reaction, but I can't say for sure.
<LarrySteeze> Clicking on the window that does pop up is responsive. I did attempt to update the software, but then the software center does not actually load
<LarrySteeze> I probably should have known better than to update my in-laws machine. I'm just trying to get them to stop using XP
<ianorlin> I think you may have logged into openbox
<ianorlin> or it automatically did
<LarrySteeze> I can't think of any reason that it would have
<LarrySteeze> What's strange to me is even after stopping lightdm and installing kde, I can't get kde to start because it can't find x (x is obviously installed), and startx hangs
<ianorlin> how did you install kde kubuntu-desktop?
<LarrySteeze> you're right
<LarrySteeze> that's where I screwed up
<ianorlin> from command line?
<LarrySteeze> yes. I forgot I had them on ubuntu...even though I knew it was lubuntu
<ianorlin> what does /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf have as its contents?
<LarrySteeze> I did it as if I was in arch
<LarrySteeze> I'm not at their house at the moment, so unfortunately I can't tell you that right now
<LarrySteeze> (it's a desktop)
<ianorlin> where you in expert mode andd not connected to the internet or sometihng?
<LarrySteeze> I'm making a bootable usb drive at the moment and hoping that solves it.
<LarrySteeze> I was connected to the internet. I used apt-get
<ianorlin> during the install or after?
<LarrySteeze> both
<ianorlin> running more than one package manager at a time is bad and is locked most of the time
<LarrySteeze> eh?
<LarrySteeze> I only used apt-get
<ianorlin> still command line package manager I am suprised it was not locked
<LarrySteeze> I did add some repos but that's about it. I did not attempt to use software center simultaneously. I only tried to use that after the fact when nothing else was working.
<LarrySteeze> I sudo'ed it if that's what you mean
<ianorlin> oh might be taking during install wrong
<LarrySteeze> What do you mean by that
<ianorlin> I am thinking during install meaning while the os was installing you switched to a terminal and then went and sudo apt-get installed kubuntu-desktop
<LarrySteeze> no
<LarrySteeze> I waited until the install was complete before doing anything. Anyway, if it was in the middle of an install and I switched to console (I did not open a terminal window), I would have seen the commands streaming and would have had to ctrl+c to break
<LarrySteeze> And that would have been a very poor decision.
<UrielVigilant> Iam sad, because this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280245/ dont work with 14.04 as still work with 13.10 , lubuntu and ubuntu ? why ? please give me a slution that i cant find no where in the internet !
<LarrySteeze> slut ion?
<LarrySteeze> :D
<UrielVigilant> ;o)
<UrielVigilant> almost woman vagabond does  nit ?
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: For BCM4311 cards you should use the b43 driver
<UrielVigilant> My lucky is that i just trying this on a usb stick live persistent ! I still using 13.10 on hard disk! But with a so revolutionary version this things must stop happens doesn it ? When i get the Euromillions prize, i will pay for a team to work on this , believe me !
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> We *have* a solution: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<UrielVigilant> SonikkuAmerica , please tell me what it was the difference, betwweeen, before and with this version ?
<SonikkuAmerica> The package you should install, instead of linux-firmware-nonfree, is firmware-b43-installer
<UrielVigilant> SonikkuAmerica , that s it will be a new way to install this bmc stuff ?
<UrielVigilant> ok my friend ...
<UrielVigilant> i need to remove the old one ? how to , in console ?
<UrielVigilant> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source  ? ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or just [ sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source ]
<Guest88923> i have a pae computer and waited for 14.04.  However i am getting an error still.  i could use some guidance
<UrielVigilant> Thank you so much,, SonikkuAmerica, i will ty once again
<UrielVigilant> ( ty = TRy) ;o)
<UrielVigilant>  Sonikku you help doesn it work at all ! See the rsult alive : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280359/
<logis> still no luck with my problem...
<Guest88923> I am getting an error.  the error is http://pastebin.com/Xp3qTjvE
<Guest88923> any help would be appreciated
<holstein> Guest88923: your hardware doesnt support the kernel you are trying to use
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu-fake-PAE
<Unismurfhedgehog> Guest88923: You'll first need to install Lubuntu 12.04, then install the linux-image-generic-pae package, then run [ do-release-upgrade -cd ] to check if 14.04 shows up.
<Unismurfhedgehog> (But you may want to try upgrading to 12.10 first, because 12.04 isn't an LTS)
<holstein> you should be able to do it in 14.04
<Unismurfhedgehog> Guest88923: Or, on the Live image, you can hit TAB and add "forcepae" to the end of the line. This isn't supported, though.
<holstein> 12.04 should "just work.. but, 12.04 is not supported
<Guest88923> it's a system that has no os
<Guest88923> can't do it in 14.04 unless i forcepae correct
<Guest88923> isn't supported as in it will have problems?
<holstein> Guest88923: fakepae should help
<holstein> Guest88923: no.. you just need to have the right combination
<holstein> Guest88923: the kernels are all pae now
<Guest88923> isn't 14.04 the first "supported" version?
<Guest88923> what am i missing?
<ianorlin> first long term support version
<Guest88923> so, 12.04 first, then 12.10, then 14.04
<Guest88923> so, 12.10 was not a lts?
<Guest88923> isn't lts the only supported version?
<Unismurfhedgehog> Guest88923: You missed what I said earlier, you can press TAB when the Live image boot screen shows up, type a space followed by "forcepae" and hit ENTER.
<Unismurfhedgehog> (14.04 LTS' Live image)
<Guest88923> i've got the alterantive version
<holstein> lubuntu 12.04 is not LTS
<holstein> ubuntu 12.04 was, so the repos are hot
<Guest88923> so i need to download the live version
<holstein> ^^ that is just in the normal 14.04 installer
<holstein> the "Forcepae" option suggested above, and in the error message you recieved
<Guest88923> repos are hot?  what does that mean?
<Guest88923> isn't there a way to pass forcepae at the command line?
<Guest88923> via modes
<Guest88923> or via other options
<Guest88923> on 14.04?
<holstein> Guest88923: yes
<holstein> Guest88923: you do it like Unismurfhedgehog and the error message suggests
<holstein> Guest88923: you boot the normal 14.04 you have, and "you can press TAB when the Live image boot screen shows up, type a space  followed by "forcepae" and hit ENTER.
<Guest88923> k, i c
<Guest88923> got it
<holstein> Guest88923: please try that first
<holstein> then, you can refer to the fakepae link i gave, if that doesnt work.. or consider 12.04, which is *not* officially supported anymore, though, ubuntu 12.04 is still supported, sot he repos are still active (=hot)
<Guest88923> ok, but didn't the error message say pae not enabled?
<holstein> Guest88923: so, try enabling the "forcepae" option. . .have you?
<Guest88923> i have and am working on the install
<Guest88923> what is pae
<SonikkuAmerica> !PAE
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<SonikkuAmerica> Errr...
<SonikkuAmerica> Physical Address Extension lets one address more than 4 GB of RAM
<Guest88923> ya, nm
<SonikkuAmerica> in fact, up to 64 GB of RAM
<Guest88923> so, it allowed me to create a16gb a 40gb and a 2gb swap partition in a 40gb space  confusing
<Guest88923> what is the smallest size lubuntu will take for a vanilla install?
<holstein> Guest88923: depends
<holstein> Guest88923: theres not much smaller, stock OS's that are "Full featured"
<holstein> there are lighter, but not much lighter, and i personally find it to be a nice balance
<holstein> you can trim it up as much as you like. or
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> and add just what you want
<Guest88923> actually it's for a new linux user, however i only have 40gb to work with
<holstein> wont make your machine faster though.. taking up less space on the disk
<Guest88923> what's the base size for a vanilla install.  is that information available on the web?
<SonikkuAmerica> What will is zram
<holstein> !zram
<ubottu> zRAM is a module of the Linux kernel which increases performance by avoiding paging on disk and instead uses a compressed block device in RAM, useful on systems with less RAM, and SSDs.  Install zram-config to enable zRAM.
<holstein> Guest88923: i thought you were installing it?
<Guest88923> i am
<holstein> Guest88923: just check when you are done
<Guest88923> i think you misunderstand the question.  if i pick 1gb for the / partition but the base install is 3gb, it's not going to fit
<holstein> Guest88923: you said new linux user?
<holstein> Guest88923: just do it all in one partition
<holstein> Guest88923: do the defaults
<Guest88923> i don't.  if it is necessary to rescue the system, having the home partition by itself lends itself to data recovery
<holstein> Guest88923: ok
<holstein> Guest88923: i would want 5gb's
<holstein> Guest88923: i would put them all in one partition
<holstein> Guest88923: having seperate patitions on the same disk doesnt really do as much as one thinks
<holstein> its not like the new user can get lazt and somehow recover files off the disk any easier if it fails and had 2 partitions instead of one
<holstein> there is literally the only advantage of seperate home for personal data if they were going to hop around.. which is fine
<holstein> but, for a new user, i would do all in one, since you dont know what they want, or will do
<Guest88923> having a home partition allows me to maintain configuration and install the new version of lubuntu " clean"
<Guest88923> they will use it like windows
<holstein> you do all but 4gb's or 5 for the /home, and they go with a larger linux, and you are mess up
<holstein> its not fool proof, and the defualts of one partitions are suggested for new users
<holstein> i mean, do what you like, and i would want 5gb's
<Guest88923> i just used the entire disk.  lubuntu partition manager would not break up the disk correctly
<Guest88923> installation complete.  same problem as laptop A.  no network
<Guest88923> no wireless
<holstein> Guest88923: sure
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> Guest88923: it can be challenging when the chips dont support linux
<Guest88923> seen it last night
<holstein> Guest88923: ive seen it for years.. some manufactuerers make it challenging
<Guest88923> Intel Corporation PRO Wireless 2200BG [Calexioc2] Network Connection (rev05)
<Guest88923> it's not that
<holstein> Guest88923: oh?
<Guest88923> this is Ahmuck
<Guest88923> same issue, different laptop, no network
<holstein> Guest88923: i mistook that for a support question... appologies
<holstein> at least you know what it is
<Guest88923> during install i selected "do not configure network at this time".  could it be after the install and reboot lubuntu is no longer making an effort to autoconfigure network devices as in prior versions?
<Guest88923> it is a support question.  need to find a way to enale wireless
<holstein> Guest88923: wasnt in my case
<holstein> Guest88923: ok.. then conisder the link above
<Guest88923> did you select a network interface during install
<holstein> Guest88923: did it work from the live CD?
<Guest88923> going to google for a solution for this headache
<holstein> Guest88923: no i did not.. i *never* connect during installation
<Guest88923> don't know, will have to download yet another version to see, this time 12.04
<holstein> Guest88923: sure, friend, but, it "just works' for me, and many others
<holstein> Guest88923: 12.04 is supported, and i would just use it rather than fight for weeks about wifi
<Guest88923> guess i'm special as always :)
<holstein> 12.04 lubuntu isnt supported
<holstein> but, the 12.04 repos are hott
<Guest88923> i've now got three computes that won't connect via network interfaces.
<holstein> Guest88923: i dont have any that *wont* connect
<holstein> Guest88923: are you sure its not your access point?
<holstein> Guest88923: do you have another router to test with?
<holstein> Guest88923: make sure you have up to date firmware, and something without wpa or encryption.. an open one to test with
<Guest88923> dudet, i know it's not my access point.  we covered this last evening by dropping back a version with a live cd to test the connection as well as the access point
<Guest88923> yes, i've checked the firmware
<Guest88923> and yes, it works fine in windows
<holstein> Guest88923: i dont know you, friend
<holstein> Guest88923: if you are referencing something we have done in the past, i work with many people
<Guest88923> u do form some time ago, but that's ok
<Guest88923> form/from
<holstein> Guest88923: i appologize for not recalling
<Guest88923> don't, i'm not offended
<Guest88923> anyway i must go and search
<holstein> uyeah?
<Guest88923> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> just load up 12.04..
<Guest88923> i've got bugs bugging me for a while, better to begin filing my backlog of bugs
<Guest88923> whatever happened to leafbuntu?
<Guest88923> how do i tell if i am soft or hard blocked on the wlan?
<Guest88923> what command do i need?
<chulis> I have the system in spanish but but the clock calendar appears in portugue ¿how can i put in spanish as well?
<lubuntu123> ** (pcmanfm:2526): WARNING **: modules directory is not accessible own, consider report it to LibFM developers
<lubuntu123> why do i get that?
<Lost> does each version of lubuntu have it's own repositories list?
<lubuntu123> i have lubuntu 14.04
<micky> Hi! Is there no checksum für the Lubuntu Minimal Installer, which can be downloaded here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall#Downloading
<gsthero> guys i have added some ttf fonts to folder /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<gsthero> but after sudo fc-cache -f -v , and reboot  those fonts are still hidden  , why
<gsthero> any1 aawake
<gsthero> home/gsthero/.fonts/sinfontpack: caching, new cache contents: 0 fonts, 0 dirs
<ichat> hi i found a 'translation error,  seen in this image.. http://nl.tinypic.com/r/33p6az6/8  ...
<ichat> how or where should i file a better translation.. as this looks like:   this is a really long translation that no-one realy wants, and actually should have be a caption but isn't so your screen is now fucked up...
<ichat> the correct and better translation btw should have been: "hoofdletters in bestandsnamen negeren"
<arianit> how do I update to 14.04, it's not showing with dist-upgrade
<Ahmuck> okie dokie, let's get started
<Ahmuck> first, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<ichat> how do i remove firefox from my lubuntu system without apt also trying to remove lubuntu-desktop
<Mikaela> ichat: lubuntu-desktop is just meta package and can be safely removed. Removing it doesn't affect anything.
<ichat> Mikaela:  tnx
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude purge firefox
<Mikaela> remove should be enough.
<Mikaela> I'm not sure what purge does at the moment.
<Mikaela> Oh, I see. It also removes config files.
<Ahmuck> Next - http://askubuntu.com/questions/450631/wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts/450682#450682
<Ahmuck> oddly nuff network problem issues were posted to askubuntu during 14.04 beta stage of lubuntu but were "disqualified" because it was beta and considered a bug and not a question
<Mikaela> I believe there is bug report about that somewhere.
<Mikaela> https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308348 in lxpanel (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ahmuck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/449389/wifi-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-macmini?rq=1
<Soul-Sing> is ubuntuforums down?
<Ahmuck> http://www.itworld.com/slideshow/144133/pants-fire-9-lies-programmers-tell-themselves-409476#slide7
<holstein> Soul-Sing: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntuforums.org
<Ahmuck> for a time it was impossible to purge gnumeric and then have the menu option to fall off the menu
<Ahmuck> it appears this has been fixed, however now it seems the same applies to gnome-mplayer
<Ahmuck> purging gnome-mplayer does not cause the icon to fall of the menu
<NightTrojan> love lubuntu!
<ianorlin> do you have a desktop file for it in your home folder Ahmuck ?
<ianorlin> sorry .desktop
<NightTrojan> anyone got the latest lubuntu?
<Ahmuck> ianorlin: where would that be?  in my home folder?
<Ahmuck>  /home/user/gnome-mplayer?
<Ahmuck> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xMopxShell> hey, I just installed lubuntu. I have two monitors connected though a gtx 560 Ti, how do I tell it to extend my desktop instead of mirroring?
<xMopxShell> i also have a 3rd connected though a 9400GS, that is completely undetected...
<ianorlin> the easiest way is to install arandr
<ianorlin> lxrandr which is already install only does mirroring
<xMopxShell> alright, ill give that a try
<xMopxShell> would i need to uninstall lxrandr, ianorlin?
<xMopxShell> ah seems not.
<xMopxShell> cool. thanks :D
<xMopxShell> what should i do for the 3rd screen?
<xMopxShell> it shows up in lspci, so i suppose i need a driver
<ianorlin> I am not sure about third screen
<xMopxShell> i think i would just need to find the right dirver
<xMopxShell> for a 9000 series nvidia card
<Ahmuck> i need to re-compile my kernel to get my wireless back.  how?
<Ahmuck> has anyone done a code review of the current network software in the kernel and/or ubuntu?
<Ahmuck> i've located some of the problem.  there's been a change in the way the panel handles icons, notifications, etc.  often the panel duplicates what is already there.
<Ahmuck> the old network panel icon shows only the hard wired connection via the "network" panel item
<Ahmuck> however if you add the "network manager" item you can see both the wired and the wireless network connections
<Ahmuck> however i'm still unable to connect via wireless though it does request a password
<Ahmuck> the snowden expose has really made me re-think the timeline of ubuntu, awkward non-functional hardware and changes that get made during upgrade transitions
<Ahmuck> http://imagebin.org/306525
<Ahmuck> there is the image of the duplicate icons in the panel bar that i've been informed doesn't exist
<Ahmuck> two power icons, three network icons, and often two keyboard/language icons
<Ahmuck> is the panel bar in lubuntu tied together correctly with Ubuntu panel icons?
<Ahmuck> bbl
<holstein> Ahmuck: you shouldnt need to re-complie your kernel, nor should you have needed to compile your kernel in ther first place
<chulis> is it possible to install lubuntu in a laptop without cd-dvd and no usb?
<Ahmuck> holstein: i found the driver for the wireless chipset
<holstein> Ahmuck: i would try with another access point, a test access point with no encryption
<holstein> Ahmuck: the driver is in the kernel
<Ahmuck> i also added network manager to the panel bar and then had an option to select a wlan
<holstein> chulis: yes
<xMopxShell> chulis: no usb?
<Ahmuck> and then had the option to input the password
<chulis> no usb
<xMopxShell> what kind of laptop?
<Ahmuck> etc. etc.  still not working at the moment
<Ahmuck> and yes, the panel bar is borked
<xMopxShell> something old?
<chulis> acer laptop 11"
<holstein> chulis: you can take the drive to another machine, and install.. you can use a netboot.. you can boot *something* like sd card as a usb
<chulis> has usb but i dont have usb
<holstein> chulis: all acer's i have boot usb
<holstein> !pxe
<chulis> boot with sd card?
<holstein> chulis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<holstein> chulis: correct.. instead of a USB, boot an sd card. you'll need to boot something
<holstein> chulis: i would get a USB stick and dd copy the iso and install.. it'll take about 6 minutes
<holstein> chulis: otherwise, start reading about network installations
<chulis> ok i read
<holstein> or, if you have an SD card, just dd copy the iso to it, and boot it like it is the usb stick installation media, or try
<chulis> i only have an usb but only 128 mb
<holstein> !mini | chulis
<ubottu> chulis: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> then, you add what you like to it.. lubuntu-desktop or whatever
<holstein> i would want to use the small mini iso on the small 128mb stick and install. .then use the wired LAN on the acer to add packages.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<chulis> so i have to get a lubuntu mini.iso and copy in a usb with only 128mb and rest down from internet
<nosmelc> I'm trying to mount a Windows file share.  It works if I just edit fstab, but I want to make it work with my log in user name and password by using libpam_mount.  Any ideas what's wrong?  I used the MountWindowsSharesPermanently guide
<holstein> chulis: you dont "have to" do anything, friend
<chulis> ok
<holstein> chulis: the mini iso is just that.. its not lubuntu. its just mini ubuntu
<holstein> chulis: you add waht you like to it afterwards
<chulis> so i can install lubuntu after
<holstein> chulis: the stick should hold that iso, which is around 30mb's
<holstein> chulis: thats what im suggesting. except you can install *anything* you choose afterwards
<holstein> not just lubuntu
<holstein> chulis: its *all* ubuntu.. same repos
<chulis> and how many mb for intalling lubuntu from internet?
<holstein> the mini gives you a minimal base that is small and easy/fast to download and use on smaller usb sticks.. then, you can download what you like from the repositories.. which the command i gave above would update and install lubuntu-desktop
<chulis> by network
<holstein> chulis: i havent dont it, friend
<holstein> chulis: but, it'll workk for you
<holstein> chulis: it'll be a lot
<holstein> chulis: around a gigabyte.. one way or the other, your going to download lubuntu
<chulis> i want to install a complete lubuntu like a cd live
<holstein> chulis: its all about the same in the end. its just that with the mini, you get to easily do this and use the tools you have
<holstein> chulis: sure
<chulis> ok
<holstein> chulis: i am, and have been explaining and voluteering how i suggest you get a "complete" lubuntu with the tools you have at hand
<holstein> chulis: you use the mini iso .. the *official* ubuntu min iso
<holstein> chulis: put that on your small stick and install the minimal environment.. then, boot that minimal text-only environment, and use the commands i gave
<holstein> chulis: sudo apt-get update , to update the cache.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , to update the minimal environment.. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop , to install what you are asking for
<holstein> chulis: the complete lubuntu desktop like the live CD you are saying you are unwiling to use
<holstein> nosmelc: i used that guide as well.. you want to make the share do what exactly?
<holstein> nosmelc: i just added to fstab, and when i login, its there
<holstein> nosmelc: you want to limit access by other users?
<nosmelc> holstein: fstab works for me too, but I don't want to have to put the windows user name and password into fstab
<holstein> nosmelc: you can always just mount it on the go
<holstein> nosmelc: i didnt add any passwords to fstab
<nosmelc> holstein: your Windows share isn't password protected?
<holstein> nosmelc: i dont have any windows anymore
<holstein> nosmelc: but, you can always just use something like gigolo on the fly
<nosmelc> holstein: yeah.  That's what I need to learn how to do.  I want to connect a Lubuntu machine to a file share on a Win7 machine
<holstein> nosmelc: id say, you can ask in the larger #ubuntu community and see how folks deal with that
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> nosmelc: shouldnt have to add a samba share to fstab like that
<holstein> nosmelc: well, gigolo will allow you to easily connect.. but, you may want something persistent
<nosmelc> holstein: yeah it needs to connect after every reboot.  It'll be for someone else's computer
<holstein> nosmelc: see what the samba community, or the main #ubuntu community says
<nosmelc> holstein: ok.  thanks :)
<holstein> its not lubuntu or lxde specific, so, no need to limit your question to here
<holstein> nosmelc: i read gigolo has an "autoconnect" feature
<holstein> nosmelc: i havent used that part of it, but i really like gigolo, and suggest giving it a go
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<holstein> "Gigolo is an SMB broswer with an 'autoconnect' option when you bookmark a share. Click on the icon to install gigolo Install gigolo (or apt-get install gigolo) and it's pretty easy from there."
<holstein> from http://askubuntu.com/questions/15312/simple-way-to-consistently-access-a-smb-mount
<wxl> gr trusty killed my audio
<wxl> i have no pulse
<wxl> nothing is muted in alsamixer
<wxl> aplay, play, mplayer all appear to be working fine
<wxl> i'm in the audio group (might be bad for another user but i'm the only user so who cares)
<holstein> wxl: i chose to install pulse into lubuntu 14.04
<wxl> holstein: *barf*
<holstein> it seemed to make the hdmi support work
<holstein> wxl: if you want it, you'll have to install it
<wxl> holstein: that's downright depressing :(
<holstein> but, thats likely why you dont have it
<holstein> you have output from "aplay -l" ?
<wxl> installed pulseaudio and no change
<wxl> so nevermind that idea
<wxl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287280/
<holstein> wxl: you'll need it if you want it
<holstein> wxl: thats why you have no pulse.. its not installed
<wxl> holstein: i repeat i installed pulse and no change
<wxl> i don't want pulse anyways
<holstein> wxl: you said you had no pulse.. thats why, is all
<holstein> wxl: i literaly dont care if you use it or not
<holstein> i have issues with and without is, as your case just demonstrated
<wxl> holstein: i haven't had pulse since i started using lubuntu and haven't had a need to use it including on this computer
<Unit193> I disabled pulse because it was causing so many problems, fixed now that it's disabled.
<wxl> holstein: also (and i repeat for the third time) i installed pulseaudio just now and it did not help anything
<holstein> wxl: sure.. i was just offering since you said "i have no pulse".. thats why.. its not installed
<holstein> wxl: i didnt suggest is as a fix
<wxl> holstein: you're missing the problem. i was saying "i have no pulse" because pulse is often the problem. i was walking through troubleshooting steps
<holstein> wxl: ok
<holstein> wxl: its not a problem
<holstein> wxl: do what you like
<holstein> wxl: you see the card in aplay -l ?
<wxl> holstein: see paste above ↑
<Unit193> wxl: Did you check the arch troubleshooting page on Alsa?
<wxl> Unit193: link me
<holstein> wxl: i think im just going to bail
<wxl> snd_hda_intel anything to worry about?
<holstein> wxl: if i have time after the show, i'll check in again
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Troubleshooting
<wxl> thought timidity might be the issue but no
<wxl> not seeing anything obvious at a quick glance
<wxl> card is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7287280/
<wxl> oops
<wxl> not that
<wxl> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Sk1d> ok now I am having network problms where do I choose my wlan in the new 14.04? I am missing the correct wlan symbol on the bottom left.
<Sk1d> *bottom right
<Sk1d> ok figured out that I had to add the panel entry network configuration
#lubuntu 2014-04-20
<UrielVigilant> Why this dont work with lubuntu 14.04 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280245/ and always work with 13.10, then someone here sugested me another thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/7280359/ but that dont work too. Why? Please give me a solution!
<SonikkuAmerica> You quit last night before I could offer a suggestion: Reboot?
<UrielVigilant> I tryed to find you , but i could nt .. i dont know why
<UrielVigilant> the thing you told me dont worked too. as you can see...
<UrielVigilant> SonnikkuAmerica , let me show you a picture screen....
<UrielVigilant> sorry, in this usb persistent i dont have the app to do it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Get scrot or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (trusty), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<UrielVigilant> sudo apt-get install scrot ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<SonikkuAmerica> Then type "scrot" in another terminal window and find the picture in your home folder
<UrielVigilant> ok give me a second
<UrielVigilant> SonikkuAmerica    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288060/
<UrielVigilant> somthing is wrong
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: [ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update ]
<SonikkuAmerica> and then try again
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Err, may want to make sure nothing is locking it for a reason?(!!)
<UrielVigilant> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Fair enough.
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: First check to see if you have another package manager open though
<Unit193> sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<UrielVigilant>  SonnikkuAmerica  problems again  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288087/
<LarrySteeze> ianorlin: FWIW, I reinstalled lubuntu on their machine from scratch today, and it boots now with no issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: You should have listened to Unit193
<SonikkuAmerica> he was right
<SonikkuAmerica> Now, [ sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ]
<UrielVigilant> SonikkuAmerica  problems again http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288122/
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: See the pastebin above, why is this?
<Unit193> SonikkuAmerica: Those are warnings, you can ignore them.  He's on a live system.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> So they mean nothing to us.
<UrielVigilant> Yes live persistent until i solve how to put my bcm 4311 on
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: Did we make sure is was a 4311? [ lspci -vnn | grep 14e4 ]
<SonikkuAmerica> Pardon the interruption.
<UrielVigilant> SonikkuAmerica iam sure
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, according to lsof your other lock file is free to remove as well: [ sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo apt-get update ]
<UrielVigilant> bcm 4311 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288144/
<UrielVigilant> ok i did it sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock && sudo apt-get update   now then ?
<SonikkuAmerica> No problems occurred?
<UrielVigilant> no lololol
<SonikkuAmerica> !info firmware-b43-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-installer (source: b43-fwcutter): firmware installer for the b43 driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:018-2 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer ]
<SonikkuAmerica> When that's done, do [ sudo modprobe -r b43 wl brcmsmac ] and then [ sudo modprobe b43 ]
<UrielVigilant> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ it is on the most recent version  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7288154/
<UrielVigilant> ok all done
<UrielVigilant> no errors and no Wireless
<SonikkuAmerica> UrielVigilant: Did you run the next 2 commands?
<UrielVigilant> ye
<UrielVigilant> yes i did
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you restart?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, you didn't :)
<UrielVigilant> nOl joaninhao
<UrielVigilant>  no i did nt
<UrielVigilant> i will
<UrielVigilant> give me a second, i wil be back
<urielvigilant> sonikkuAmerica after what you told me to do, and restart i wasnt able to conecte to internet by cable
<urielvigilant> now i have to creat a new live persisten 14.04 usb
<urielvigilant> i think i will stay with 13.10 until someone review this problem. I think is a internal bulding problem with 14.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, I know how to fix the Broadcom problem, but maybe the solution only works on hard metal
<urielvigilant> hard metal ? you mean a hammer or so ?
<urielvigilant> lolol
<SonikkuAmerica> No, a hard disk
<urielvigilant> Do you think if i install 14.04 on hard disk, it will work ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, if you tether your computer to something else (like a smartphone or tablet) that can access Wi-Fi, then yes.
<urielvigilant> where i can complain with this, to b this solved more faster ?
<SonikkuAmerica> urielvigilant: You could file a bug against firmware-b43-installer
<SonikkuAmerica> Just type [ ubuntu-bug firmware-b43-installer ]
<urielvigilant> do it for me please, ok ? my english is not so good
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, it's not really my problem... you can file the bug and send me the link and I'll try and explain a little more, maybe?
<SonikkuAmerica> Alternatively, you can type in Google Translate and translate into English too
<urielvigilant> you are right,. thank you anyway
<urielvigilant> exit
<hellslinger> hi guys, I just upgraded to lubuntu 14.04 and want to use i3 for my WM/DM. What does lubuntu use as its settings daemon, like xfce uses xfsettingsd and gnome-settings-daemon
<hellslinger> ?
<tonystark> facing sound issue in xubuntu need help..
<hellslinger> tonystark: what's the issue?
<tonystark> i dont gedt sound in system startup and shutdown
<tonystark> using xubuntu 14.04
<hellslinger> can you be more specific? are you talking about login sounds? when are you expecting to hear sounds
<tonystark> login sounds .. shutdown sounds... thunderbird mail sounds and other system sounds
<hellslinger> are you able to get them working at all?
<hellslinger> or is it always quiet?
<tonystark> always quite only mp3 and video got sound
<hellslinger> open a terminal and run 'ps aux | grep pulse'. do you get any output?
<tonystark> wait
<tonystark> i dont get ur code plz say again
<hellslinger> just type what is in quotes there
<hellslinger> without the quotes, of course
<tonystark> how to get tht line sort of thing
<tonystark> noob u know
<hellslinger> no prob
<hellslinger> are you able to get to terminal?
<tonystark> yep
<hellslinger> ok
<hellslinger> its easier than I made it sound, type ps aux | grep pulse
<hellslinger> that gets a list of processes running and looks for anything named "pulse"
<tonystark> dont scold me but i cant gedt tht straight line i get this slanting one /
<hellslinger> haha no worries dude
<hellslinger> it's shift + \
<tonystark> thanks
<hellslinger> the pipe character
<hellslinger> I think you can copy and paste from your irc client too
<tonystark> i did it
<tonystark> now what?
<tonystark> lightdm   1271  0.0  0.2 100004  4884 ?        S<l  09:59   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<tonystark> tonysta+  1778  0.0  0.2  91148  5304 ?        S<l  10:00   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<tonystark> tonysta+  3658  0.0  0.0   4936   824 pts/0    S+   10:29   0:00 grep --color=auto pulse
<hellslinger> ok good, so that checks to see if the pulseaudio daemon is running, and it is
<hellslinger> thats the process that handles the sound for those applications
<tonystark> ohk
<tonystark> so now?
<hellslinger> so in the same terminal, type "sudo apt-get install pavucontrol"
<tonystark> ok
<hellslinger> (copy and paste)
<tonystark> it says its already the latest version
<tonystark> i m using xubuntu 14.04
<hellslinger> ok good
<hellslinger> so now run pavucontrol
<tonystark> its where?
<hellslinger> just type pavucontrol in the terminal
<tonystark> sorry
<tonystark> got it
<tonystark> now?
<hellslinger> the first tab in the window that shows up should be called playback
<hellslinger> is it selected
<hellslinger> ?
<tonystark> yeah
<hellslinger> you should see system sounds as the top item
<tonystark> yep
<tonystark> its set to 100 dcb
<tonystark> i mean db
<hellslinger> on the far right after the title, you should see a speaker with an X
<hellslinger> I bet systems sounds are muted
<tonystark> now they are not
<hellslinger> good
<hellslinger> changes you make in that window take effect immediately and are persistent
<hellslinger> ok, so keep that window open
<tonystark> ok
<hellslinger> now try to make those apps you were talking about make some sounds
<hellslinger> you should hear them now
<tonystark> ok wait
<tonystark> nopes i dont
<hellslinger> so when programs are playing sounds, you should see some meters jumping around in the pavucontrol window
<tonystark> they aren't anything happening
<tonystark> what if there is no sound file?
<hellslinger> yeah, that could be the issue
<hellslinger> so you're in xfce... let me see what the easiest way to make app sounds is
<tonystark> ohk
<hellslinger> go to your xfce4-settings manager, it should be in the main "start" menu
<tonystark> what would be there?
<hellslinger> there is a setting to enable event sounds
<hellslinger> by default it is off, I believe
<tonystark> i did it not working again
<hellslinger> did you go to appearance->settings and click enable event sounds?
<tonystark> i mean really sorry i got it to work
<tonystark> thanks man
<tonystark> thank u
<hellslinger> oh haha, good!
<hellslinger> was it that checkbox?
<tonystark> no it took a bit and suddenly a pop up sound came
<hellslinger> how are you connected to your speakers?
<hellslinger> digital audio or analog connection?
<tonystark> i got 3.5mm jack cable
<hellslinger> just a regular headphone connection?
<tonystark> yep
<hellslinger> ahh ok
<tonystark> thanks for helping this noob
<hellslinger> not a problem, glad I was able to help
<tonystark> can u wait
<tonystark> i see after restarting if the sound comes
<hellslinger> I'll be around
<tonystark> or not
<tonystark> thank
<tonystark> i m bck
<hellslinger> any luck
<tonystark> nopes...
<tonystark> but works some tym for a beep
<tonystark> at xchat
<hellslinger> so what sound are you expecting that you aren't hearing?
<tonystark> i heard some says there is a spund at the login and logout
<tonystark> u know the way in windows
<hellslinger> yeah, I'm not sure if xubuntu has those sounds, I've never used them
<tonystark> nvr mind i got the sound for mails atleast
<tonystark> problem is solved
<tonystark> i m good now
<tonystark> pheww.
<hellslinger> I believe you can install some of those login sounds
<hellslinger> if you want
<tonystark> i'll see u know tough for a noob to configure all those things
<hellslinger> it's not very difficult if you want to try
<hellslinger> no guarantee it'll install the sounds you want, but it won't harm anything to try
<tonystark> ohk u gonna help then  i m ready
<hellslinger> ok, opena  terminal again
<hellslinger> then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sounds
<tonystark> kk
<tonystark> unable to locate package sounds
<hellslinger> hmm
<hellslinger> did you type exactly that?
<tonystark> yep
<hellslinger> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sounds
<hellslinger> try again, copy and paste this time
<Unit193> !info ubuntu-sounds
<ubottu> ubuntu-sounds (source: ubuntu-sounds): Ubuntu's GNOME audio theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13 (trusty), package size 269 kB, installed size 396 kB
<tonystark> working now
<hellslinger> did it download and install things?
<tonystark> setting up done
<tonystark> yep
<hellslinger> ok good
<tonystark> so should i try again?
<tonystark> wait trying
<tonystark> no luck
<hellslinger> so if you were using Unity (regular ubuntu) you would have more control of event sounds
<hellslinger> but I think xubuntu only has limited control and use of that, so I think this might be the most you can do with xubuntu
<Unit193> lxsession is as close to a settingsd that LXDE uses, that I can think of at least.
<tonystark> ohk
<tonystark> i feell like fucked up
<tonystark> shit xubuntu
<tonystark> but i tried with dconf editor
<tonystark> hope it works
<Unit193> tonystark: Please keep it family friendly.  Also, I think you've confused #lubuntu with #xubuntu ?
<tonystark> whatever u dont get it after 2 hours of trying i get nothing
<hellslinger> Unit193: ahh ok, I was hoping to use whatever facility that lubuntu had for i3
<hellslinger> xfsettingsd was breaking some power management stuff in 14.04 for me
<Unit193> Can't just s/openbox/i3/ ? :P
<hellslinger> haha
<hellslinger> nope
<hellslinger> i3 is pure keyboard bliss, though openbox is great if you like lightweight + mouse ;)
<wxl> bah, awesome ftw but i like i3lock
<hellslinger> awesome seems pretty great, but I prefer to control my own layouts
<hellslinger> spirals aren't how I think :P
<wxl> you can tweak it however you want
<wxl> config is essentially a lua script
<hellslinger> in awesome, can you split windows and tile them on the fly? I've never really found a way to dynamically control that with awesome
<wxl> with awesome there's little you can't do
<hellslinger> well....
<hellslinger> with assembly, a microprocessor, and a keyboard, there's nothing you can't do
<hellslinger> but (insert clever comment about inventing wheels)
 * wxl facepalms
<hellslinger> well so a more legitimate question, what does awesome do that i3 can't do?
<wxl> it's not about that. awesome is no more than you need. not as extreme as ratpoison, dwm, or stumpwm in its minimalism, but simple enough. like lubuntu, it's a good balance.
<wxl> i3 is the unity of tiling wms ;)
<hellslinger> oooh come now
<hellslinger> awesome is the toilet bowl of wms (everything is a spiral)
<wxl> there's one spiral and it's as easy as "--" to remove
<hellslinger> then it becomes a pile :)
<raalex> Good Morning
<raalex> I am having a bit of a ridiculous question
<raalex> with the last update i seem to be unable to choose the wifi network i connect to via the gui
<raalex> it used to be just clicking and then it changed, but now I am unable to change it
<raalex> unless I delete the other wifi, which I don't want to
<raalex> since I need both, on different occasions
<raalex> If I click on the panel it shows all the networks, when I click the one I want to connect to it asks me for the key
<raalex> but then it doesn't connect
<raalex> this just sounds ridiculous
<Sk1d> raalex: you have to right click choos add to panel and then add network configuration (or something simular my Systemlanguage is German) then you can choose you wlan
<Sk1d> raalex: or just use "nm-applet"
<Sk1d> raalex: see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/449709/network-indicator-disappeared-in-lubuntu
<Sk1d> I hope this behavouir whill change until 14.04.1 is ther already a bug issue open to follow?
<Sk1d> a found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1296243
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296243 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "Can't see icon in notification bar" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<raalex> Hi Sk1d
<raalex> thanks, but I have the icon added
<raalex> it just does not do anything but shows me all the networks it finds
<raalex> I cannot change to a different one
<woshty> Hey, what can blank an X other than xscreensaver? I basically did a update-manager update to 14.04 and something blanks my X in a way that I have to switch to text console first, then back to X to get a picture.
<raalex> I'll look into other options though, thanks
<raalex> that thread looks helpful
<woshty> xset dpms force off produces the same result.
<sandman13> where to download Lubuntu LTS?
<Sk1d> the internet?
<Sk1d> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<sandman13> Lubuntu 14.04
<sandman13> LTS
<Sk1d> see sction get lubuntu
<Sk1d> *section
<woshty> Is anyone actually using light-locker?
<urielvigilant> Something is very wrong with this 14.04 and bcm 4311, because with 13.10 it use to work only installing the linux-firmware-nonfree and edit the blacklist.conf and put a # before this sentence. But with this Lubuntu 14.04 i tryed all of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7292079/ and nothing put it my bcm 43 11 On never . Thanks GOD iam experiment in a usb live persitent usb 4 Gb, other wise i..
<raalex> thanks for your help Sk1d, it worked, everything is fine now
<raalex> I am just a little bit too bad at using search engines it seems
<micky> Hi
<micky> I got two questions about the Lubuntu / Ubuntu minimal install:1) is automatic security updates recommended? Under "Method" here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall it says "Updates - Select 'No Automatic Updates' [See note 3]." Why?
<micky> And the other question is: I want to end up with Lubuntu Core. Therefore I have to install Ubuntu Minimal and then get the lubuntu.core package. There is a screen titled "software selection" (you can see it here http://amjjawad.blogspot.de/2013/07/ubuntu-mini-iso-installation-process.html point 27). Which one do I select here when I want to end up
<micky> with lubuntu core?
<raalex> I wish I could help you
<raalex> but if you have some patience, someone who has a clue is eventually gonna show up :)
<micky> sure
<micky> thx
<koell> lubuntu <3
<VanKush> hello everyone
<VanKush> please can anyone advise me how do i change keyboard layouts available in the LDM greeter?
<koell> VanKush: in the top right corner i think?
<VanKush> koell: that is where they are listed, but i need a layout that is not there yet
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a quick question. I have found documentation about the reasoning why Hibernate is disabled by default. I have reanabled it but its showing only for Ubuntu and I am running Lubuntu, any help for this?
<ianorlin> ma5t3rw1tt: when on both lubuntu and unity ubuntu on same login or did you install as a dual boot on two seperate partitions?
<ma5t3rw1tt> I just have Lubuntu installed only
<ianorlin> you mean on boot the menu says ubuntu when first booting?
<ma5t3rw1tt> No it shows Lubuntu, what I said about the documentation is re enabling hibernation.
<ianorlin> I think it is the same as they share components just different desktop environment
<ma5t3rw1tt> Hmmm well when I did that and restarted the compute, I clicked on Hibernate from the menu and I getGDBus.Error
<ma5t3rw1tt> but I was able to in the terminal, I was able to make it go to Hibernate by typing pm-hibernate
<ma5t3rw1tt> I was thinking on possibly making a script for the "pm-hibernate" command but I not sure how I would do it, cause I tried to make a .desktop file linking to a .sh script I made and well that didn't go well
<ianorlin> you could do hibernate maybe as a keyboard shortcut
<ma5t3rw1tt> Well I use my phone to control my computer. I am using this computer as a HTPC, so I use my phone or tablet mainly for input
<ma5t3rw1tt> If I could find a way to make a script that I could turn into a shortcut on the desktop, I could just double click that when I wanna hibernate the computer
<ma5t3rw1tt> The reason I need Hibernate is because Wake On Lan don't work for this computer when its shut off completely and the suspend keeps all the lights on the computer going and nothing on the screen
<SonikkuAmerica> ma5t3rw1tt: Do you have swap space?
<ma5t3rw1tt> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh oh oh, I see what you're trying to do
<SonikkuAmerica> The command is [ pmi action hibernate ]
<SonikkuAmerica> But first, you need the powermanagement-interface package
<SonikkuAmerica> !info powermanagement-interface
<ubottu> powermanagement-interface (source: powermanagement-interface): platform neutral powermanagement interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.20ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 53 kB
<ma5t3rw1tt> so i need to install that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<ma5t3rw1tt> OK I just installed that just now
<SonikkuAmerica> And now all you need to do is create a .desktop file that has [ pmi action hibernate ] in the exec line
<SonikkuAmerica> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<SonikkuAmerica> Um, well...
<SonikkuAmerica> That was not the factoid I was looking for
<ma5t3rw1tt> Well I don't need a keyboard shortcut, a Desktop shortcut would suffice
<ma5t3rw1tt> But lemme see about creating that .Desktop file and trying that out
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh right. /facepalm
<SonikkuAmerica> You wanted a KEYBOARD shorcut
<SonikkuAmerica> *shortcut
<ma5t3rw1tt> lol no keyboard shortcut, just a simple desktop shortcut
<SonikkuAmerica> Gah! I'm confusing myself!
<ma5t3rw1tt> lol
<ma5t3rw1tt> now I make the .desktop executable by chmod +x correct?
<SonikkuAmerica> So yeah, create an empty file on the desktop, name it whatever.desktop (something meaningful, anyway)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes
<ma5t3rw1tt> ok I thought so, one moment
<SonikkuAmerica> Add +x to it, then double-click it
<reblues> ma5t3rw1tt, have you tried to just drag the program from lkde menu to desktop?
<ma5t3rw1tt> @reblues - I'll figure that out once I get the shortcut working
<ma5t3rw1tt> ok here goes *fingers crossed*
<SonikkuAmerica> reblues: You do realize he'd have to drag a terminal command, not a program
<ianorlin> might need to copy the .desktop command somewhere into menu
<ianorlin> or .desktop file
<ma5t3rw1tt> I doubled clicked the icon, nothing worked
<SonikkuAmerica> Lemme try something over here.
<ma5t3rw1tt> alrighty ^_^
<reblues> then he may add lxterminal before the command in the desktop file I fuess
<reblues> I guess
<ma5t3rw1tt> yeah lemme try that
<ma5t3rw1tt> ok here goes
<ma5t3rw1tt> pfft nothing
<ma5t3rw1tt> in the exec - I did lexterminal pmi action hibernate
<ma5t3rw1tt> *lxterminal pmi action hibernate
<reblues> Uhmm have you tried the command pm-hibernate
<ma5t3rw1tt> Don't that need sudo if I gonna use that in a shortcut?
<reblues> Yes I guess so,
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, use [ sudo pm-hibernate ]
<ma5t3rw1tt> do i need the [] in the command?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, that just denotes terminal input in IRC (style choice)
<SonikkuAmerica> Many people use quotes, I use [ ]
<ma5t3rw1tt> i double click on my .desktop and nothing happens
<SonikkuAmerica> So the Exec= line could be "lxterminal -e 'sudo pm-hibernate'"
<ma5t3rw1tt> ok lemme try that
<SonikkuAmerica> ma5t3rw1tt: Did you set the Type= to Application?
<ma5t3rw1tt> haha it was set to false
<ma5t3rw1tt> oops
<ma5t3rw1tt> wait no, I had the words Terminal=false
<ma5t3rw1tt> does that matter?
<ma5t3rw1tt> ok that works, now its asking for a password, anyway to have that automatically put in?
<ma5t3rw1tt> it pop up a terminal window asking for a password
<SonikkuAmerica> ma5t3rw1tt: That would compromise security
<ma5t3rw1tt> I am the only person using this computer
<SonikkuAmerica> Fair enough, but you'd still have to input the user password no matter what
<ma5t3rw1tt> hmm
<reblues> or log as root but thats dangerous, you may delete all system
<ma5t3rw1tt> reblues: Yeah that would be bad as I just spend an hour and half setting up drivers
<ma5t3rw1tt> Well I thank you guys very much for the help
<ma5t3rw1tt> I'll get creative and find something
<ma5t3rw1tt> I got it work
<ma5t3rw1tt> @SonikkuAmerica: I got it work
<ma5t3rw1tt> @SonikkuAmerica: It was a long command but it worked when I added it to the exec area. Now I just need to move this file to the desktop and I'll be golden
<SonikkuAmerica> Yay!
<ma5t3rw1tt> wanna know the code I used?
<ianorlin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure! Dump it in a pastebin
<ma5t3rw1tt> Here ya go
<ma5t3rw1tt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7294273/
<ma5t3rw1tt> This does not prompt for my login like the other commands did
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, OK, a DBus command
<ma5t3rw1tt> Yeah, fixed the hibernate, now I trying to get my shortcut I made onto the desktop
<ma5t3rw1tt> i got it moved to /usr/share/applications
<ma5t3rw1tt> nvm, I fixed it
#lubuntu 2015-04-13
<rexuss> Hi, I'm using a static IP for my lubuntu 14.10, however, when I checked the NetworkManager.conf file, I didn't see any IP address there. I also checked the /etc/network/interfaces file and it doesn't show any IP address which I assigned. Where else should I search for that?
<teward> rexuss: I'm not sure you should be looking at a specific conf file, rather you should be using the NetworkManager GUI for that kind of stuff.  You can also see if the IP is assigned by doing `ifconfig` on the command line
<rexuss> teward: shouldn't it stored in one of the configuration file? I'm just curious actually.
<teward> rexuss: probably, but as my network's static IP assignments are handled as static DHCP reservations, I'm not sure where you would be looking :/
<rexuss> teward, I looked again in the /etc/NetworkManager directory. there's a directory called system-connections and there's a file called eth0. when I looked at it, it turns out that all the configurations are stored there :)
<teward> rexuss: there you go :)
<teward> rexuss: it probably stores it per interface, yes.
<teward> :)
<rexuss> teward: similar to what we see in the GUI
<teward> mhm
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello!  I want to know where I would be able to find stuff to fix my problems... when I open up Teeworlds, Minetest or AssaultCube my whole system freezes and I have to manually reboot.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> (By which I mean, shut it down by using the power button to interrupt the power.)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hi, everybody.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'll be back later.
<schmtzl90> hi, what is the default lock screen´s name?
<schmtzl90> lxsession-default lock does not work
<tlkr> didn't it change to use xscreensaver in 14.10? or am I imagining that
<tlkr> either way xscreensaver-command -lock works on mine, do not remember if I changed it.
<schmtzl90> i am using 14.04. sry for not mentioning it it
<pntkrtr> Hola, amigos, tengo un problema con lbuntu a la hora de ejecutar scripts de bash, desde la opción "Ejecutar en un terminal", ya que se carga el terminal pero no el script, no se pasa como parametro y el script queda esperando comando. ¿Alguna idea, por favor? Gracias.
<pntkrtr> Hello friends, I have a problem with lubuntu when run bash scripts from the "Run in Terminal", because the terminal is loaded but not the script charged and executed, not passed as parameter and the script waits command input. Any ideas, pease? Thanks.
<pntkrtr> There is someone?
<pntkrtr> Hola, hay alguien ahí?
<schmtzl90> light-locker is the default lock screen in 14.04. if you want to launch by shortcut you can use the command "light-locker-command -l"
<gassho> Well how about that :/
<ianorlin> gassho what is your question?
<gassho> I found the answer in the docs.
#lubuntu 2015-04-14
<Guest22523> Anyone around? have a quick question about my laptop
<ianorlin> Guest what is your question?
<Guest22523> I am trying to figure out a way to disable my touch pad
<Guest22523> I just installed lubuntu
<Guest22523> Wondering if it was possible
<ianorlin> yes synclient touchpadoff =1 from a terminal will disable it
<ianorlin> and synclient touchpadoff=0 will turn it back on again
<Guest22523> amazing!
<Guest22523> ty!
<Guest22523> I always accidentally tap it when typing.. quite annoying
<Guest22523> lol
 * Kamilion also notes that for future reference
<Kamilion> People having video problems in 15.04: I think I found the problem with the packages.
<Kamilion> for reference, fix is adding xserver-xorg-video-all to the lubuntu seed or one of the metapackages. We're no-follow-recommends and it was moved from Depends to Recommends in xserver-xorg on march 16th.
<Kamilion> if you do not have a KMS capable GPU/video card/video chip, you'll probably get bitten by this
<Kamilion> LP Bug is here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1432843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432843 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu failed to boot" [Critical,Triaged]
<Kamilion> sorry for the noise, I'm just trying to drag the fix around to as many eyes as possible, as the release candidate is due on april 16th.
<StephenS> where do I check md5 hashsum?
<Unit193> md5sum -c HASHES.FILE
<Unit193> What do you mean exactly?
<StephenS> nvm
<StephenS> My University gave me lubuntu file and md5sum but I'm curious from where they downloaded it
<StephenS> md5 hashsum**
<StephenS> I don't know if they modded it or not
<Unit193> Ah, check it against the one you find on cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/ then
<StephenS> sec
<StephenS> Unit193 where do I found hashes in lubuntu?
<StephenS> can I check it on .vdi file?
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<AwesomeDude> sup guys
#lubuntu 2015-04-15
<sgo11> hi, I am running lubuntu 14.04 LTS and updates to the latest repo. I can not install qt5-default package with apt-get. this is the error msg: http://hastebin.com/leyacisaxi.vhdl
<sgo11> http://hastebin.com/usicihuyom.vhdl
<hateball> sgo11: did you update && dist-upgrade before?
<sgo11> hateball, I keep running that after freshinstall lubuntu 14.04.1 or lubuntu 14.04.2. I can not remember which one I fresh installed at the beginning.
<sgo11> now, my system is up-to-date. just did that again before asking this question.
<sgo11> this is damn weird. the unmet dependencies errors are fixed by `apt-get install libgles2-mesa-dev` manually.
<cq-aux> heya
<cq-aux> I'd like to know if skype 4.3 is working of lubuntu 14.04
<cq-aux> of of
<cq-aux> on
<cq-aux> in
<cq-aux> with
<leszek> cq-aux: it should
<cq-aux> you have less google support but more ubuntu support
<cq-aux> leszek: that's good
<cq-aux> I switched from #! because I wanted skype
<cq-aux> it's becoming overloading for my puney acer netbook though
<cq-aux> (I personally love xfce since wolvix cub)
<cq-aux> my sister says she'll send my a laptop and printer to do her work on though
<cq-aux> I guess I'm back on the pirate-wagon
<cq-aux> lol
<leszek> isn't skype also working on #!
<cq-aux> don't mind much .. I'm a pirate anyhows
<cq-aux> no
<cq-aux> it's a pulseaudio thing
<cq-aux> not working
<leszek> ah ok
<cq-aux> and crunchbang is no more
<cq-aux> they didn't like the systemd wars
<cq-aux> just like a painting on the public wall?@?@?@?@
<cq-aux> I've got uncomplicate fire wall going so you can just push through that and see everything I'm doing here
<cq-aux> *uncomplicated*
<cq-aux> *as long as I interface with you , you can interface with me
<cq-aux> we interface - x-dream
<cq-aux> we are the first to program your future
<cq-aux> we are the first we are the last
<cq-aux> what's the transparent gtk2 engine?
<cq-aux> murrine?
<cq-aux> (I love transparent fluxbox)
<cq-aux> but I'd like full on transparency)
<cq-aux> I don't even know why openbox has such a grip
<cq-aux> I can understand lxde but not openbox
<cq-aux> unless it's pink or purple the way my daughter likes it
<cq-aux> lol
<cq-aux> teeth, grip, lazer sharp, fight right power, tear you apart
<cq-aux> you better not lose control, they pull you under it can take a hold
<cq-aux> I'm listening to prodigy - invaders must die
<cq-aux> I've made windows' my bitch once again for a friend
<cq-aux> spybot, malwarebytes, msconfig
<cq-aux> no one want to talk?
<cq-aux> k bi
<hateball> Well that was unpleasant
<svalo> Hello everybody, I was trying to edit the main menu on a Lubuntu 14.04 (lxde), I'd like to add a new section but It doesn't appear, how can I debug that? Are there any log I can read?
<svalo> Of course I read freedesktop standars
<JohnDoe_71Rus> the section appear if you have *.desktop file with this section
<JohnDoe_71Rus> can't see empty section
<svalo> JohnDoe_71Rus, thanks, I already checked, I created .directory file, .desktop files and edited lxde-applications.menu to include the 2 new .direcotry files I created for the submenus
<svalo> JohnDoe_71Rus, is there a tool to check if all files are recognized by the os?
<svalo> JohnDoe_71Rus, /os/lxde/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't know
<svalo> JohnDoe_71Rus, ok, which is the right home subdirectory where I should place the menu file? I put them in ~/.local/share/menus
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you can add your's section to exist app. ~/.local/application..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> yep local/share/application
<JohnDoe_71Rus> if system know this section you see it in menu at the same time
<svalo> JohnDoe_71Rus, yes, that works but I need to define 2 more categories
<svalo> Ok, I managed to solve, if it's needed by anyone a very usefull command is xdg-desktop-menu install
<honestemu> How well does a Lenovo Thinkpad T410 run Lubuntu LTS?
<leszek> honestemu: very well
<honestemu> I'm thinking this one.
<honestemu> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313598
<leszek> everything should be supported though if you have a nvidia quadro card you might want to get the proprietary nvidia driver
<honestemu> Think it'll last me another 4 years?
<leszek> should be no problem but it depends on your needs
<leszek> also perhaps you maybe find a version a lot cheaper that does not come with an OS
<leszek> there are some good ebay sellers out there
<Chelsea_Jurgens> hello all
<cheche> Is there a way to install Libreoffice Quickstar?
<wxl> cheche: um, it's not included?
<wxl> (i assume you mean quickstarT)
<cheche> wxl: yes sorry but is it not installed
<wxl> cheche: should be an option in settings afaik
<cheche> Given than lubuntu is not using antivirus software. and Libreoffice have a slow startup. I though enable it
<wxl> cheche: so you HAVE enabled it in the settings?
<cheche> wxl: my fault sorry, I went to the Autostart and nothing was there.
<cheche> wxl: but if you go to the libreoffice settings tha Autostart entry popups
<cheche> I saw other applications and I (wrongly) assume that libreoffice need somethingelse to install
<wxl> cheche: are you SURE it's not running on reboot? did you look at all the running processes? it may be that the icon just doesn't show up.
<cheche> wxl: it was my fault I could not find the Libreoffice Stuff at first. But after enable it on the libreoffice config then it is ok
<wxl> cheche: oh, so everything is fine? sorry, i can tell english is not your first language, so i know it's not your fault but i'm having a bit of trouble understanding what you said.
<cheche> wxl: Yes, I am sorry, everything is working fine.
<wxl> cheche: great to hear! if you need further help, let me know :)
<cheche> wxl: thank you for your patience :-)
<wxl> cheche: no problem
#lubuntu 2015-04-16
<gassho> What and how respectively, do I edit a script, and how I edit it, so that I don't have to deal with a difficult touchpad?
<holstein> well, i can say how..
<gassho> *how do I edit it
<holstein> you likely are having permissions issue? so, "sudo nano /path/ton/config" will allow you to edit
<gassho> It's doc'd?
<holstein> but what, though.. thats different
<holstein> gassho: thats the issue.. the "documenation" would ideally be provided by the creators of the hardware
<holstein> since, they likely dont officially support linux, then, you can have a challenging time, potentially
<gassho> Sorry.  I have a certain articulation with communication :/
<gassho> It messes me up if I don't manually disable it.
<holstein> what would i do? personally, i'll grab a live iso, and experiement.. i'll actually try quite a few live iso's.. i want to see different kernels and modules on the hardware
<gassho> So!  I need to manually edit a script instead so that it doesn't function.
<holstein> if its a particulally challenging piece of hardware, i may disable it in the bios, and just replace it, with something different..
<gassho> I got a mouse right here.
<gassho> Muhahahahahahaha >:3
<holstein> otherwise, i will search "linux" with the hardware im trying to deal with.. could be, there is an "easy fix" by adding an xorg.conf file, or, who knows
<holstein> or, it could be, the device wont *ever* work easily, or stable in linux
<gassho> I did it before so I know it can.
<gassho> http://askubuntu.com/questions/530937/how-can-i-disable-touchpad-while-typing-in-ubuntu-14-04 this shows promise.  Thanks again #lubuntu :D fare well.
<holstein> gassho: farewell?
<gassho> Yes that too.
<gassho> I wish that you enjoy wellness, all of you.  And I'm gonna go edit something and pray it doesn't explode.  Ciao!
<holstein> gassho: im not clear on what you are saying, but, if you are leaving the channel, i wont volunteer any  more assistance.. is that the case? or, would you like for me to view the link you gave?
<gassho> We could investigate it together sure.  But that link doesn't seem viable to instruct me on how to disable my bandit touchpad.
<gassho> However I think I'll just practice proper ergonomics hehe...
<holstein> gassho: disable in the bios
<holstein> but, it seems you are just wanting to diable while typing?
<gassho> No that makes the little bastard even more insidiously frustrating.  How do you disable a device in the BIOS?
<holstein> gassho: i dont know that you can, but, i would start there.. that would disable system  wide
<holstein> otherwise, you can "blacklist" the touchpad, likely
<holstein> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
 * gassho cries...
<holstein> gassho: the blacklist would be what i would do if there is no bios off setting, or, switch on the machine's keyboard
<gassho> How do I disable it during typing?
<gassho> Would editing BIOS require a reboot?
<holstein> gassho: yes.. you would reboot, and look in the bios settings *before* the operating system boots
<holstein> gassho: but, that is for disablinng the touchpad completely
<gassho> Awrite!  AFK.
<holstein> gassho: what do you want? the touchpad off? or off while typing only?
<gassho> disabled in bios, completely offline
<holstein> sure.. so, your link you gave is *not* for that
<holstein> its for disabling the touchpad while typing
<utu8o> why does linux result in such poor battery life for laptops/netbooks when compared to Windows?
<holstein> utu8o: support
<utu8o> ?
<holstein> utu8o: typically, the creators of the hardware hire, for example, a team of professionals to write software drivers, and test, and work with issues specific to the hardware such as battery life
<holstein> when we take that machine, and run another operating system on there, that time has not been spent on that os, and the information to support that functionality may not be available
<holstein> think of it this way.. nothing about linux is preventing the battery from lasting longer.. but, imagine what it would take to facilitate it being as good as it is in windows..
<utu8o> so basically linux distros will always have poor battery life?
<ianorlin> utu8o: not always
<ianorlin> mine last sort of long in linux with powertop to tune it
<holstein> utu8o: no.. *if* any company wants, such as with android phones, they can support linux, the same as most support windows now
<utu8o> can't desktop distros take battery efficient code from Android or something?
<ianorlin> utu8o: it would have to be for the hardware specifically for power managment features
<utu8o> o
<holstein> the hardware is ARM on android, typically, but, any company can choose to support linux. all of linux and ubuntu is open, and easily available for any company to support
<ianorlin> utu8o: althogh lower screen brightness can help with battery life
<Kamilion> utu8o: android's design is also fundamentally different than the normal GNU userspace. They try their hardest to keep state serialized so the application code can be paused or terminated at any time.
<Kamilion> they also have kernel features like ashmem and the binder
<Kamilion> the linux community is taking the concepts built in android and looking at how they can be generalized and applied to a wider set of cases.
<Kamilion> if android wants to come on board with what 'we' come up with, that's cool, if not, that's cool too. The ocean is far more than big enough.
<Kamilion> I happen to have some pretty good battery life on my linux 'desktop' devices; but that's because I know my hardware well and know it's level of support before I purchase it.
<Kamilion> and I go with vendors like asus that have either sold and shipped linux powered devices now or in the past, or have some sort of support structure for dealing with the major linuxes (RHEL/Cent support is normally good enough to call debubntu 'supported' too)
<LubuntuUser> hello folks
<LubuntuUser> my dongle  used to work fine, but now I can see wifi but cannot connect....
<LubuntuUser> anyone can help?
<LubuntuUser> are u there people?
<position> hi
<position> which linux is similar to lubuntu but lighter?
<zy3pD> How is Lubuntu one week before 15.04? :)
<gsilva> position, there's no lighter version than lubuntu
<holstein> position: you can always just install ubuntu, from mini, and add what you like
<holstein> !Mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> ubuntuserver is arguably "lighter" for example, but, has no GUI.. it really depends on your needs
<position> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> lubuntu is just ubuntu with lxde, and either lxde works for your needs, or not.. there are "lighter" options, but, they all would present compromises, in comparison to a traditional desktop environment
<holstein> nothing makes the hardware any faster/better.. its just a matter of utilizing the resources in a more appropriate way for one's needs..
<position> now I will try to install lubuntu 15.04 to an atom netbook
<position> I hope it will work
<position> Now I create the live usb with rufus
<ianorlin> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ is a good place to report results
<position> well rufus makes very slow the conversion to live USB from iso file
<position> I am still in 6%
<ianorlin> position: not all usb are the same speed either
<position> maybe it is slow the front usb port
<ianorlin> yeah on my desktop I have a usb 3.0 port on the front
<position> ianorlin do you think that lubuntu 15.04 will be good for a netbook? or it is not good option?
<ianorlin> position: will run on it well but I don't personlaly use netbooks as they don't have many resources and I like lxde as an interface
<ianorlin> there are still bugs and stuff so shouln't be for production really
<position> rufus is still in 58%
<position> is it too slow?
<ianorlin> not sure I don't use rufus
<position> well it said it was goog
<position> good
<position> now says it is 85%
<Kamilion> position: using the i386 image?
<position> υεσ
<position> yes
<Kamilion> k
<position> it still says to wait
<position> I dont know why it lasts so much
<Kamilion> i figured out how to get efi32 to boot grub2 to boot a 64bit kernel on a lot of those Atoms
<Kamilion> position: your USB stick is likely pretty slow.
<Kamilion> sounds like 1MB/sec, about
<Kamilion> reading it should be faster than writing it, by far.
<position> well you use 64bit kernel in 32bit devices?
<Kamilion> I do, on an intel bay trail Z3735F quad core.
<Kamilion> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00REGG6QU/  <--- this one.
<position> nice
<position> my atom is old
<Kamilion> many of them are 64bit instruction capable, but have a memory limit of 2GB or 4GB.
<Kamilion> there are tradeoffs -- a 64bit kernel will use more memory for internal structures, so less will be available to applications.
<Kamilion> but I am running primarily CPU bound tasks that do not require much memory.
<Kamilion> being able to use the 64bit instruction Matrix Multiply is a huge benefit to my workload.
#lubuntu 2015-04-17
<Azlux> hi all, i have a problem. lxde don't want to start. so i'm on openbox since i have delete pcmanfm. I've trying to reinstall it, but still not working
<Azlux> i suppose some setting are broken but i don't know with one
<Azlux> idea ?
<Azlux> i think some problem with the default program manager but i don't know what to do
<leszek> Try to look for an error mesage in .xsession-errors
<leszek> and yes pcmanfm is needed for lxde for drawing the desktop background
<leszek> + icons
<Azlux> this kind of error ?
<Azlux> (openbox:1511): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 11 was not found when attempting to remove it
<leszek> but openbox is working fine ?
<Azlux> openbox yes
<Azlux> but no lxde anymore
<Azlux> (openbox:1511): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 11 was not found when attempting to remove it
<leszek> yeah then this is just a warning I guess
<leszek> pcmanfm installed ?
<leszek> lxpanel installed ?
<Azlux> yes and yes
<leszek> lubuntu-desktop or lxde metapackages installed ? Maybe reinstalling them is a viable option if you removed some of lxdes components
<Azlux> may be
<Azlux> some dependences missing for lubuntu-desktop
<Azlux> weird
<Azlux> i reboot
<Azlux> so i suppose it was that. depencies missing
<Azlux> not it's working even if "Desktop setting" don't want to open itself
<Azlux> than you leszek
<Azlux> because desktop manager is not active ... O.O
<Azlux> so with "pcmanfm --desktop-pref" --> Desktop manager is not running
<leszek> pcmanfm --desktop ?
<Azlux> yes to run the preference window
<Azlux> but i have the same with pcmanfm --set-wallpaper
<leszek> so no desktop basically ?
<leszek> can you try to remove the config file of pcmanfm in ~/.config to see if it helps
<Azlux> i have a desktop
<Azlux> it's the desktop manager
<Azlux> what do you have for the desktop_manager/command in the file .config/lxsession/Lubuntu/desktop.conf ?
<Azlux> but yes i think it's the config
<Azlux> yes it's that : the parameter of Desktop manager is linked to nautilus and not pcmanfm
<leszek> ah
<leszek> remove nautilus or set the mimetype to use pcmanfm that should work
<Azlux> yes
<Azlux> i will do that
<Azlux> thank you
<Azlux> need to lunch
<Azlux> and thank you again
<whytrytofly1> doesanyone know how to set the default browser for opening hyperlinks
<whytrytofly1>  sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser didnt set it!
<kj4> hello,  I have an issue where whatever workspace contains a terminal window 'steals' any ctrl-alt-arrow request to switch workspace,  is there a fix for this?
<whytrytofly1> change one of the binds?
<whytrytofly1> terminal or windowmanager
<kj4> well, it might be the window manager, because it doesn't seem to matter which terminal app I'm using
<kj4> whytrytofly1: obkey did it, thanks!!
<whytrytofly1> kj4: nice...thanks though i didnt do a lot
<whytrytofly1> welcomne
<kj4> sometimes a steering in the right direction is all it takes
<kj4> it was driving me nuts, I use that all the time, and just switched to this distro
<whytrytofly1> kj4: nice so!!!
<nonyab> Well Kamilion i am back made no progress with trying to get all my settings to a Flash dive to use as a portable system
<nonyab> kamilion are you here today
<nonyab> Hello if I install say a linux distro to a flash drive and  cat /dev/sdb >/dev/sdc from same distro that is on hard drive with all my settings will the one on flash drive work like my desktop
<nonyab> so i can use on any computer
<genii> The short answer is No
<nonyab> i do not feel like taking the time to reinstall every thing i have already been using the desk top so long and am comfortable with it But i want take it where every i go.
<nonyab> oh well case serua serua
<saabi> Hello, I need help with an issue I'm having during installation.
<saabi> Can anybody help_
<saabi> ?
<wxl> !ask | saabi
<ubottu> saabi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saabi> Alright... The problem is I simply can't launch the installer.
<saabi> I ran it from the command line and it dumps the core
<wxl> saabi: did you check the md5 of the iso?
<saabi> The system boots up fine from usb
<saabi> it's the actual install command that fails:
<saabi> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sh -c 'ubiquity gtk_ui' Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: can't initialize sys standard streams Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python3.4/io.py", line 52, in <module>   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2237, in _find_and_load   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 2226, in _find_and_load_unlocked   File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1200, in _load_unlocked   File "<frozen
<wxl> saabi: check the md5.
<saabi> alright
<saabi> wxl: thanks, md5 failed...
<wxl> saabi: always first thing to check :)
<saabi> I'll download again. I used the torrent for download however with uTorrent, which I believe has some error checking
<saabi> Perhaps the Windows install has a virus...
<wxl> !zsync | saabi, a better alternative to torrenting is
<ubottu> saabi, a better alternative to torrenting is: Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<wxl> windows? virus? naaaaaw
<saabi> heh :)
<saabi> zsync looks nice!
<wxl> saabi: that's what the QA team uses
<saabi> perhaps somebody knows the url to lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync ?
<wxl> saabi: you can just navigate cdimage.ubuntu.com
<saabi> alright, sounds good
<wxl> saabi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.10/release/lubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<wxl> saabi: they always follow the same format, so keep that in mind
<wxl> saabi: also fun trick: if you change the name of your downloaded iso to the name of the iso you want to download (say, 15.04 when it comes out next week), and then zsync the new url, it will save you major time
<saabi> While we're at it, right now I'm installing lubuntu on my laptop, but I'm thinking of replacing ubuntu on my desktop as well since the performance on the laptop is so much better. Is there a conventional upgrade path?
<saabi> nice...
<wxl> saabi: kind of, yeah. install the lubuntu-desktop package and then remove all the extra cruft
<saabi> cool
<wxl> !purelxde | saabi
<ubottu> saabi: If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<saabi> wxl: Thanks again!
<wxl> saabi: np. let us know if you need anything else and if you want to help contribute to the project, there's always room for more XD
<saabi> ubottu: You're a very helpful bot.
<ubottu> saabi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> hahah it's so modest
<saabi> It shows :)
<saabi> wxl: If I have a chance I'd love to help out. Let's see how time allows me too..
<wxl> saabi: ping me if you want to discuss different ways you can help out. one way that's super easy is hang out here and try to answer questions for people. just listening you learn a lot!
<saabi> wxl: I probably will hang out here just because it's so responsive :)
<wxl> saabi: we usually are. we've got good coverage across different time zones.
<wxl> saabi: do you already have a launchpad account?
<saabi> wxl: I believe I set one up, though I haven't used it so far.
<saabi> wxl: Alright, I blundered. I compared the md5 of the ubuntu 14.10 iso image to my lubuntu 14.10 iso image
<wxl> saabi: it's good for reporting bugs *hint* *hint* :) it's also good for signing into the wiki if you have additions/changes
<wxl> oooooooooops :)
<saabi> wxl: After zsync I noticed it didn't download anything because the checksums mathced
<wxl> ah interesting
<saabi> So the md5 is not the problem
<wxl> now i'm baffled
<wxl> oh
<wxl> well
<wxl> the md5 of the media itself may not match
<wxl> there can be a problem in both the download and the image creation
<saabi> Could be, I transferred the iso using Universal USB Installer in windows, I'll do it again from lubuntu
<saabi> Ah, silly me I can't, the USB stick is being used :)
<saabi> Alright, I'll do it from my desktop ubuntu
<saabi> Just gotta get up from the couch and head over to my office next door... :P
<saabi-desktop> wxl: Preparing the USB stick with reserved extra space shouldn't be a problem I'm guessing. Right?
<saabi> wxl: Using Startup Disk Creator worked. Apparently Universal USB Installer running on Windows screws something up.
<wxl> saabi: yeah i've noticed different result from different tools, even within ubuntu
<ianorlin> /usr/share/icons/Lubuntu/devices/16 might work from those existing
<ianorlin> oops meant for -offtopic
<saabi2> Alright, finally running from my laptop installation :)
<mr_rm> i'm running lubuntu 14.10 on virtualbox 4.3.26 r98988. i have "auto resize" and the latest guest additions installed. the panel bar seems to not redraw very well after resizing the vm window. sometimes when i make it smaller, the panel doesn't come back at all unless something repaints on the desktop. is this a known bug?
<ianorlin> mr_rm: maybe try to save the xrandr output you want for the vm when you login in autoresize
<position> hi, when I try to install from lubuntu-software-center it says that I have no priviledges to install
<position> because I am not su
<ianorlin> position: which version?
<position> 15.04
<ianorlin> known serious  bug but there is a workaround if you see on the testing tracker
<position> what else should I install together with docky to configure docky?
<position> I think it needs something else
#lubuntu 2015-04-18
<position1> Hi I installed docky in lubuntu and I want to make it transparent however it does not change. Do I need to install another programm with it?
<position1> Something that configures docky?
<position1> Hi anyone uses docky in lubuntu? I want to ask something
<Glorfindel> I'm in the root recovery shell,  and I need to mount a usb flash drive. What /dev/ device should it be?
<Glorfindel> I have tried sdb, sda, and sdf1
<Glorfindel> never mind, I did it a different way that didn't need a mount
<guest55> I am trying to install a linux on an old 486 box. 512 memory, 20Gb HDD. Is lubuntu the right choice for this? Or something else?
<guest55> hello!
<guest55> Anybody home?
<guest55> How to install on old hardware? And what?
<position1> guest55
<position1> hi
<position1> if you choose an lts version of lubuntu maybe it works but I am not sure
<ianorlin> guest55 lubuntu would work best of any of the ubuntu flavors
<penguin1263> im using lubuntu as my server :p
<chonps> I have a problem with a "always running" Firefox. Can someone help me?
<penguin1263> http://i.imgur.com/XbZEFsK.png
<penguin1263> cant you kill it in the resource monitor
<chonps> I watched files like /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu-Netbook/autostart - /etc/xdg/openbox/autostart - /usr/lib/openbox/openbox-autostart - /usr/lib/openbox/openbox-xdg-autostart
<chonps> Yes, I can, but it comes to life in a while
<penguin1263> :/
<penguin1263> killall firefox?
<chonps> Resists a reboot and a .mozilla folder erase.
<penguin1263> oh my god
<penguin1263> tried askubuntu?
<chonps> Well, I duckduckgo'ed a lot, but...
<penguin1263> try askubuntu (it's supposed to help with all things ubuntu and lubuntu is a spin)
<chonps> ok, thank you, i will
<bubbletea> hi
<bubbletea> I'm trying to bootcamp ubuntu or some linux onto my old 2006 mbp, should I be going with Lubuntu latest version or what? any advice?
<bubbletea> http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/macbook_pro/specs/macbook_pro_2.16_17.html
<bubbletea> I'm a programming student so I just want to start getting experience with linux while having something to code on
#lubuntu 2015-04-19
<likemindead> I'm trying to install Lubuntu on an HP Mini 1000 netbook. I've never done so via USB, always installed from CD/DVD-ROM.
<likemindead> I tried both the Startup Disk Creator & UNETbootIN.
<likemindead> Using a 4GB jump drive in FAT32.
<likemindead> The netbook begins to boot from USB each time, then just goes to a black screen. Nothing.
<likemindead> Ideas?
<ianorlin> likemindead: what kind of graphics on the hp mini?
<ianorlin> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<likemindead> Will look. Thanks!
<position> hi
<position> anyone uses plank or docky in lubuntu?
<position> which is the default window manager  in lubuntu?
<krytarik> position: Openbox.
<penguin1263> lubuntu is great for servers :p
#lubuntu 2016-04-18
<n-iCe> hi guys
<n-iCe> can anyone give me a hand, no headphones sound
<Dry_Lips> What do you guys think, is lxqt "production ready", or should I stick with regular lxde for 16.04? (Need to do a reinstall on my laptop)
<citizenruin> anyone have any tips for securing ssh? or just my whole desktop (running plexmediaserver and ssh)
<citizenruin> sup guys
<citizenruin> should my syslog be 2.3 gig
<teward> citizenruin: i've seen syslogs up to 8GB before - though it sounds like you have a lot of stuff being logged to syslog if it's 2.3GB
<teward> citizenruin: i'd check to see what most of that stuff is, perhaps reduce logging of some services if it's not useful information (thoug hthat's a last resort)
<citizenruin> i cant even get abiword to open it
<citizenruin> syslog.1 ufw.log kern.log all 2.3 gig
<citizenruin> i cant even get abiword to open them
<teward> yeah don't use abiword to open huge files heh
<citizenruin> what do you suggest
<swift110> hey all
<citizenruin> hey swift
<swift110> how are oyu
<swift110> I love abiword
<idodeisuke> How do I use the XCFE4 panel in LXDE?
#lubuntu 2016-04-19
<MichaelTunnell> is Snappy going to be available by default in Lubuntu 16.04?
<ianorlin> MichaelTunnell, lubuntu will still install with .debs but with lubuntu in 16.04 you could install the snapcraft package to make snaps if you really wanted to
<ianorlin> !info snapcraft xenial
<ubottu> snapcraft (source: snapcraft): easily craft snaps. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.2 (xenial), package size 58 kB, installed size 346 kB
<citizenruin> teward buddy you on?
<Caerus> !info libandroidsdk-sdklib-java
<ubottu> libandroidsdk-sdklib-java (source: androidsdk-tools): Android SDKlib. In component universe, is extra. Version 22.2+git20130830~92d25d6-1 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 61 kB
<Caerus> !info androidsdk-tools
<ubottu> Package androidsdk-tools does not exist in wily
<Caerus> is there an official android sdk n the repositories for 14.02? and if so, could anyone tell me if it's recommended to use it?
<Laurenzo> anyone else having trouble upgrading from 14.04 -> 15.10 ?
<Laurenzo> I've installed few packages from unofficial repositories, such as sbt... and now seems like I can't upgrade to 15.10 :P
<Laurenzo> though I am not certain it is the packages from unofficial repositories
<Laurenzo> maybe should do some log viewing
<hateball> Laurenzo: It's not a supported upgrade path to start with
<hateball> Wait for 16.04 and upgrade to that, LTS to LTS is supported
<Laurenzo> hateball: My mistake: I mean 15.04
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Laurenzo> hateball: thank you - never realized that since lubuntu kept bringing that upgrade possibility up every time :)
<michael__> hi
<Guest35377> what about the lubuntu-16.04-rc-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img, is it for both, pi2 and pi3?
 * phil42 guesses yes
 * phil42 is confident
<Guest35377> hmm, lubuntu for rpi is using an "old" kernel?
<Guest35377> 4.1.19-v7+
<Guest35377> why?
<phil42> because we like you
<Guest35377> ah, rpi-update do the trick :)
<Guest35377> sorry, i tought the latest image is still on 4.4
<phil42> you could try  "rpi-update next"
<Guest35377> ok, thanks for the hint
<phil42> do itashimashite
<Guest35377> 4.4.7-v7+, that's looking better :)
<Guest35377> "rpi-update next" is making a downgrade to 4.4.6-v7+ ?
<phil42> i guess you will have to rpi-update again
<Guest35377> k, waiting for reboot ...
<Guest35377> ok, rpi-update did the trick again. back on 4.4.7-v7+.
<Guest35377> but what does "itashimashite" mean?
<phil42> do itashimashite = you are welcome in Japanese
<phil42> doe itashimashite
<phil42> if you do this long enough you learn to to say thankyou and you are welcome in all major languages
<Guest35377> sorry, i do not get that ... i do not understand that. I understood "Arigatou" ... ah, ok, google is your friend ... "	doumo arigatou gozaimasu"
<genii> mr roboto
<Guest35377> :)
<phil42> どういたしまして
<Guest35377> hmmm, but cat /proc/cpuinfo on my rpi3 still tells me it is an "ARMv7 Processor rev 4 (v7l)" ?
<Guest35377> so it is also compatible to my "old" rpi2?
<teward> the image is compatible with both
<teward> your rpi3 supports ARMv8 instruction set and arm64, but the images are armhf and work for both the RPi2 and RPi3
<Guest35377> will there be an optimized image for the armv8 too?
<phil42> they say 1G isn't enough memory to run a desktop in 64 bit
<phil42> so i say give me something that will run, then
<Guest35377> is the 1G the only reason for an non 64bit os?
<phil42> your guess is as good as mine
<Guest35377> i see the different between the rpi 2 and 3 on for exp. boot up. but why the hype with 64 bit?
<phil42> it runs faster
<Guest35377> but there is no 64bit os. yes the cpu is faster, 800MHz vs. 1200 Mhz
<teward> at 1GB, there's no real performance difference between arm64 and armhf
<teward> so...
<phil42> one big benefit of 64 bit is the ability to address alot of memory which pi3 does not have
<Guest35377> so 64bit is only "advertising"?
<phil42> you can use it if in 64 bit mode if you have the need and the software
<phil42> and i think they should provide some kind of 64 bit software for it
<phil42> if not a desktop then whatever else
<Guest35377> phil42, i allways thought 64bit software can handle faster requests as the 32bit software?
<phil42> it can address the memory faster
<phil42> and the 64 bit processors are usually newer versions that run faster
<Guest35377> thats what i mean
<TheSchaf> and they have 64 bit registers so they can do 64 bit calculations faster :P
<Guest35377> never seen, that a rpi is swapping, but to handle memory faster would be nice ..
<Guest35377> i have a question about the kernel. how can i figure out if it is a "normal", "low latency" or "rt" kernel?
<genii> uname -r should tell you
<Guest35377> genii, uname -r only shows "4.4.7-v7+" nothing more. "uname -a" shows Linux zwerg3 4.4.7-v7+ #877 SMP Sun Apr 17 12:48:36 BST 2016 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux. "uname -v" shows #877 SMP Sun Apr 17 12:48:36 BST 2016
<Guest35377> so how to figure out?
<Guest1506> again, how do i figure out, if my kernel is an normal, low-latency or rt kernel?
<james1138> Hello all. Question for group. I have a Lexmark x9575 multi-function printer that I know there are no linux print drivers for... however would anyone know if there are any "generic/cups" printer drivers that can be used to print text or word documents?
<james1138> Different question...just want is the difference between 14.0.4.4 lts and the upcoming 16??
<wxl> james1138: 16 is newer, but still an lts. you want that. :)
<james1138> Any new features or just bugs fixes?
<teward> tons of both, I believe
<teward> depends on what packages you look at ;)
<wxl> exactly
<wxl> you'll find systemd under the hood, for example
<james1138> The apps I use most are Libreoffice, Seamonkey and Kodi (xbmc)
<james1138> The ones I cannot update because the updates frustrate me are Calendar Indicator and XFCE power manager
<james1138> Sorry... and my-weather-indicator
<wxl> you could hold them before you upgrade
<james1138> I already locked them via Synaptic
<wxl> there you go
<james1138> Is there any way to install a much older version of Banshee?  The newer version cannot easily stream Shoutcast.
<wxl> yeah you could find the .deb file, uninstall your current version, install that version, and then hold it
<wxl> assuming that no dependencies are affected in ways that conflict with other software
<wxl> generally, the more sustainable way to fix problems is to file bug reports
<wxl> especially for regressions
<james1138> I get Error dependency not satifiable libgdatac1.9 cil
<wxl> probably because some other software requires a greater version
<wxl> you could sort through the dependency hell and figure it out
<wxl> or you could file a bug report and get it fixed
<james1138> <sob> Ok.  I stick with Kodi
<james1138> Different question altogther. Is Kino the only video editing software that handles digitial video (DV)?  I have old VHS tapes to make into MP4 files.
<james1138> ....or is the a GUI for dvgrab?
<wxl> i am honestly not sure!
<wxl> you might want to check with #ubuntu which has more folks with more experience, so they may be able to help. there's also #ubuntu-studio which is entirely focused on audio/video stuff, so they might know, too.
<james1138> Thanks. I just sent the same question to Ubuntu.
<wxl> great! sorry i could be of more help.
<james1138> Back to Lubuntu... when Lubuntu goes to LQxt instead of LDXE.... will us that still use LXDE lose it when we do switch to that future upgrade?
<wxl> no not necessarily
<wxl> in all reality the two systems can live on the same machine
<wxl> as long as you have the same gtk libraries, you can still use gtk software
<wxl> i'm sure we'll provide instructions on how to have that setup when we release it
<wxl> we'll also likely provide instructions on how to remove the lxqt components and stick with lxde entirely
<wxl> lxde is not totally dead in terms of upstream development
<wxl> but most focus is on lxqt, so it's definitely the healthier side of the project, i.e. the one to be the least buggy
<wxl> which is to say that you might have difficulties with lxde that won't be solved as quickly as they would with lxqt
<wxl> because of that, i would advise that people get rid of lxde and get lxqt instead BUT keep their gtk libraries so they can continue to run their gtk software
<james1138> Thanks Wxl!  This old dog rather not have to learn new tricks if he does not have to. <grin>
<wxl> heheh understood :)
<pi_> is here some one to help
<Ladee> hi there
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Ladee brings some cookies
#lubuntu 2016-04-20
<qwertz> how can I change the lxde clock color to white?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> qwertz: you can change textcolor on panel
<Kiwikaki> Hey! Ubuntu will be released tomorrow, right?
<Kiwikaki> *Lubuntu
<hateball> That's the plan
<hateball> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Kiwikaki> Okay, thanks. :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> robots http://www.favbrowser.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/firefoxeasteregg.png
<james1138> Hello all. Question. Is there a suggested or recommended app for providing a GUI menu in DOSBox??
<james1138> Never mind... I found a website.   http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/DOSBoxFrontends
<AriMartti> hi all, is lubuntu 16.04 LTS release date tomorrow too?
<AriMartti> and any idea when x64 installer is ready to download?
<teward> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<teward> AriMartti: nothing will be available until it releases
<teward> and the servers will be pretty heavily hammered, so expect downloading to take an eon
<teward> (unless you use torrents0
<AriMartti> torrents ftw
<AriMartti> but only wondering if lubuntu is released in same time as ubuntu
<AriMartti> or maybe a week later...
<ianorlin> AriMartti, yes
<AriMartti> thanks for information, will join #ubuntu+1
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<filisko> if I install the current daily build what will happen tomorrow?
<n-iCe> hi filisko
<filisko> hi n-iCe
<n-iCe> filisko: wait till tomorrow :)
<filisko> lol
<filisko> :(
<filisko> why?
<n-iCe> or you will have to install tomorrow as well
<n-iCe> can't you really wait few hours?
<n-iCe> filisko: what version are you in
<filisko> I am not with Lubuntu, I am with Xubuntu
<filisko> but I want to switch to Lubuntu
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> then do it tomorrow
<n-iCe> you will not regret it
<filisko> I bought a SSD :D and I want to try Lubuntu on it
<filisko> :)
<phil42> not a bad idea,  download daily now in case you can't get release tomorrow
<filisko> what will happen once it's released?
<filisko> phil42,
<phil42> i guess almost nothing will happen,  the daily update will happen and anything that needs to be updated will
<filisko> thank you guys
<phil42> filisko,  check the md5sum of the file you get today against the md5sum of the release tomorrow, it might be the same
#lubuntu 2016-04-21
<dg87> so is the next version coming out?
<dg87> whne*
<hateball> !xenial | dg87
<ubottu> dg87: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released on April 21st. Discussion in #ubuntu+1 Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dg87> umm its 21st right now
<Unit193> So, later on today.
<dg87> ETA?
<Unit193> Just "when it's ready"
<Laurenzo> :)
<ChunkzZ1> hello.
<ChunkzZ1> anyone know what time lubuntu 16.04 will be released and will it be release with lxqt?
<Kiwikaki_> afaik 21:00 UTC. Nope, it comes with lxde. 16.10 will come with lxqt
<ChunkzZ1> how long for 16.10?
<Kiwikaki_> Oktober 2016. ;)
<Kiwikaki_> october*
<ChunkzZ1> oh, why not move to lxqt with 16.04?
<Kiwikaki_> I don't know, sorry. I'm only a user, not a developer :)
<Unit193> 1. LTS, so needs to be supported for a longer time.  2. LXQt is very new.
<ChunkzZ1> the daily builds come with lxde, lxde is very old now.
<ChunkzZ1> lxqt > future
<Unit193> LXDE is mature and still activly maintained.  And sure, LXQt is the "future", which is not now. :P
<phil42> the alternate install image has been released
<phil42> the desktop install image has been released
<phil42> release desktop is identical to 4-20.1 daily desktop
<phil42> (amd64)
<ikonia> phil42: please do not give out links until it has been released
<phil42> link for lubuntu 16.04 desktop is  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<phil42> it has been released
<ikonia> phil42: why are you doing this
<ikonia> it has not been released
<phil42> it has been released
<phil42> cdimage.ubuntu.com disagrees
<ikonia> that is not a release
<ikonia> that is the mirrors
<phil42> says it is
<ikonia> mirrors are still syncing - pointing people at them does not help
<ikonia> that why you wait for a release announcment from the release-manager
<ikonia> not you
<ikonia> so PLEASE stop giving out links to people until the release has been officially announced
<phil42> link for lubuntu 16.04 desktop is  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/lubuntu-16.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<ikonia> !ops | phil42 banned from 3 channels for giving links out despite being asked multiple times not to
<ubottu> phil42 banned from 3 channels for giving links out despite being asked multiple times not to: Help! Channel emergency! (Only use this trigger in emergencies) - bioterror, genii, holstein, hyperair, IAmNotThatGuy, jared, Myrtti, stlsaint, Unit193, wxl.
<ikonia> phil42: no idea why you're doing this - the point is to help the community, not try to cause a problem
<ikonia> you've been asked multiple times not to do this, and you've been banned from other channels for doing it, no idea why you want to do this
<phil42> rebooting to install new lubuntu
<ikonia> good for you
<ChunkzZ1> ikonia, is it out yet?
<noob> hi
<noob> what should i use for a keyring on lubuntu
<noob> ssh keyring
<noob> and how do i inlock it on ligin
<noob> unlock it
<noob> please ping if you reply
<krytarik> noob: Gnome Keyring is installed by default - you can use that.
<noob> krytarik: thanks.  it does not have a gui?
<krytarik> !info seahorse
<ubottu> seahorse (source: seahorse): GNOME front end for GnuPG. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 418 kB, installed size 2424 kB
<krytarik> noob: Look above. :P
<noob> ok, so seahorse can see my key, and asks for pass phrase and unlocks it, but wont import it
<noob> krytarik:
<krytarik> noob: Just drop both the private and the public key directly into '~/.ssh' - if the latter one is missing, Gnome Keyring won't handle it.
<noob> oh?
<krytarik> Yeah...
<noob> i have a putty ppk, can i use that to get it imported?
<noob> krytarik:
<teward> noob: you have to convert the Putty PPK into an OpenSSH private key
<noob> kk, googleing teward
<teward> PPK is private proprietary, PuTTY only ;P
<noob> http://superuser.com/questions/232362/how-to-convert-ppk-key-to-openssh-key-under-linux suggests it will convet to  openssh
<teward> noob: that's a manual step you need to run :P
<teward> Seahorse can't convert :P
<noob> teward:  or krytarik  what does seahorse need.  i have the private and publick there but stil no import.  do they need a specific name or permissions?
<teward> noob: I don't think you need to import it into the keyring, perhaps just drop it into ~/.ssh
<teward> because I think that's where the ssh-agent picks up SSH keys from
<noob> does it need a specific name or permissions set?
<noob> and does it need both pup and private?
<teward> it needs both
<noob> and the name?
<teward> private key can be named whatever, needs a `chmod 640` though on it
<teward> public key has to match the private key filename, but with .pub appended
<teward> chmod 644 on that i believe
<noob> bah, pcmanfm can set numeric perms
<noob> so how i see if this got picked up teward
<noob> wow there it is
<noob> wait a min
<noob> it set it up to connect to this pc
<noob> i need it to connect to another box
<teward> noob: um, what?
<teward> ;set it up to connect to this pc'?
<teward> E:Nonsense
<teward> noob: it's a key file - it doesn't define where it's used, or what connection it's used for
<teward> you take the OpenSSH public key, put that into ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on the "other box"
<teward> for the user on that system you want to SSH into and login as
<teward> from your system you're on NOW, `ssh user@remote-box-address` (replace the things accordingly!)
<teward> SSH key auth will be attempted
<noob> ok, so how do i connect to the remote box?
<teward> and should "work"
<teward> reading my messages would be a start then
<teward> :P
<noob> kk
<noob> denied
<noob> lol
<teward> with what error?
<teward> if any
<noob> Permission denied (publickey). teward
<teward> did you add the public key contents to the 'remote' box?
<teward> and login with the correct user?
<noob> yep.  it works with putty
<noob> 9ol.8ik,
<noob> bah
<noob> krytarik: I got the key imported but i am getting permission denied
<noob> Permission denied (publickey)
<expa> Le puse Lubuntu 15.10 a un AMD Turion (tm)64 por defecto configuración de monitor 640x480 no la puedo cambiar con xrandr
<krytarik> !es | expa
<ubottu> expa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<expa> Gracias
<rkzzy> once ubuntu 16.04 is released, how long will it take to create lubuntu 16.04?
<redwolf> rkzzy, they're usually "cooked" at the same time
<rkzzy> ah, so once ubuntu 16.04 is released tomorrow, lubuntu 16.04 will be available too?
<redwolf> yup :)
<rkzzy> thanks
<redwolf> you're welcome
<redwolf> anyway, rkzzy, I don't know your timezone, but your "tomorrow" is my "today". Lubuntu is being released now, wait a few hours and you'll see the post everywhere
<Dice-Man> hello i have lubuntu 15.10 it gaves me a bbswitch no vga devices found
<Dice-Man> i cannot login
<expa> Le puse Lubuntu 15.10 a un AMD Turion (tm)64 por defecto configuración de monitor 640x480 como modificarla
<Dice-Man> at bootin
<Dice-Man> how to solve that problem ?
<Dice-Man> i have an nvidia graphic card
<Dice-Man> i removed all nvidia drivers by sudo apt-get purge nvidia*
<sruli> hi, is lubuntu 16.04 being released today?
<ChunkzZ1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<ChunkzZ1> lubuntu released?
<expa> con escritorio LXDE y fce no se puede cambiar la configuración por defecto 640x480, no tiene nvidia
<teward> ChunkzZ1: yes
<teward> they all did at the same time for 16.04
<ChunkzZ1> I don't see it?
<teward> ChunkzZ1: it may not be up on the Lubuntu site yet
<teward> but they're up and released - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<noob> teward:  hey my friend
<noob> my ssh is still broken
<wxl> noob: what's your problem?
<wxl> noob: also i wouldn't focus on one particular individual here and we're all often in and out
<noob> wxl: ssh is not working
<noob> putty is working
<noob> I added the key to seahorse
<noob> and it shows
<noob> ssh-add -l does not show it
<noob> so apparently open ssh and gnome keyring are fighting
<noob> well so say the openssh guys
<wxl> noob: so if i understand you correctly, the problem is with the key, not with ssh?
<noob> wxl: nah, the key works in putty
<noob> but it not work in a terminal ssh session
<noob> and does not show as a valid key in ssh
<noob> but does show in seahorse
<wxl> that's because they use different key types, noob
<noob> nah they key went into seahorse and shows there
<noob> same finger print and stuff
<wxl> irrelevant
<wxl> but feel free to continue to poke at it if you like :)
<noob> ok so what is relavant
<noob> but putty converted the key to opens ssh
<wxl> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2224066/how-to-convert-ssh-keypairs-generated-using-puttygenwindows-into-key-pairs-use
<wxl> once you have that done for sure
<wxl> if it still doesn't work, then pastebin ssh -v and we can figure it out
<wxl> also this is not a lubuntu specific thing, so #ubuntu might offer you more people that can provide help
<Kamilion> noob: are the permissions on ~/.ssh/
<ChunkzZ1> so, lubuntu still using lxde?
<Kamilion> yes
 * ChunkzZ1 is a sad panda
<wxl> ChunkzZ1: there's instructions on how to use lxqt in xenial
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/oqMCe/1fd0eeda81.png
<Kamilion> and lxqt works quite nicely
<Kamilion> there's a screenshot :)
<wxl> even on raspberry pi 2 :)
<Kamilion> the only major bug I've seen so far is trying to resize the screen with vmware or virtualbox
<Kamilion> the desktop background xwindow doesn't correctly resize
<ChunkzZ1> I don't see the lubuntu 16.04?
<wxl> just came out
<wxl> http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<ChunkzZ1> link me please?
<Kamilion> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Kamilion> read the release notes if you have a system built in 2016, there may be some issues (re: intel skylake stuff)
<Kamilion> wxl: is there an lxqt channel or is this it? (other than #lxde )
<wxl> Kamilion: yeah, #lxde is the general lxqt channel. the #lxde on oftc is more lxde focused than lxqt.
<Kamilion> darkxst got some wayland stuff punched in for ubuntu-gnome and I'd like to bang on lxqt
<wxl> frankly i think they should set up #lxqt as main and have #lxde redirect but oh well
<wxl> nice
<Kamilion> btw, are the lxqt packages in core now? Do I still need the PPA?
<Kamilion> i know the ppa's needed to get newer stuff, but AFAIK some of this landed in december to universe, right?
<Kamilion> or is it just the themes and customization in the ppa, while the binaries are already in core?
<wxl> they're in xenial
<wxl> i gotta check on artwork
<wxl> wait duh
<wxl> of course it is
<wxl> it's release day hahahahah XD
<Kamilion> hence my questions, now that the release pocket's been published to *
<ChunkzZ1> thanks, guys.
<Kamilion> aye. If you've got any questions about 16.04, feel free to ask, ChunkzZ1
<Kamilion> I've been running the xenial package series since november
<Kamilion> bunch of packages got renamed, some went away, ETC
<Kamilion> so if you're lookin' for something, speak up :D
<ChunkzZ1> I do have 1 question, is it a lie about lubuntu 16.04 on a raspberry pi 2?
<wxl> noppe that's for real
<ChunkzZ1> nice! I am using my pi 2 right now with debian.
<noob> wxl: as i said i already had putty convert them (pup and private) and added to seahorse
<noob> and ssh v seem to be missing a thing?
<noob> Kamilion:  permissions on ~/.ssh are 700
<AriMartti> phew, tried to install lubuntu 16.04 to 5 different old machines, 2 success and 3 didn't boot. Those 3 did't even boot on live-mode although installer runs fine.
<AriMartti> cannot specify the hardware but machines were old
<AriMartti> 1386 image in use
<AriMartti> i386*
<AriMartti> pressed F6 during boot menu and erased "quiet splash" and notided that "GPU cannot be detected, Light Desktop Manager cannot start"
<Kamilion> AriMartti: sec
<Kamilion> AriMartti: do you know how to read the output of lspci?
<AriMartti> cannot do that
<AriMartti> computers are 35 km away from me
<Kamilion> ah, you've changed locations since the test?
<AriMartti> yes
<Kamilion> roger.
<Kamilion> When you have a chance, lspci or lshw them -- I know a couple xorg drivers may have been dropped like ati mach64
<AriMartti> Kamilion: maybe tomorrow I can pastebin lspci -v for you :)
<Kamilion> don't need the pastebin, just the GPU's common-name
<Kamilion> hence why I asked you if you could read it's output ;)
<Kamilion> it turns out a lot of servers happen to have 'old' GPUs
<AriMartti> ok
<AriMartti> thowe were old fujitsu-siemens desktops
<Kamilion> AriMartti: got an average age for me?
<Kamilion> post 2005? post 2010?
<AriMartti> RAM about 1 to 2 GB, so maybe 2008
<Kamilion> alright, so not terrifyingly old
<Kamilion> post-pentium4 space heaters, at least
<AriMartti> sata disks and so on :)
<Kamilion> sounds like intel core or core2
<Kamilion> llwalahoop: plymouth theme controls bootup
<Kamilion> and I'm not sure what deals with the lightdm greeter theme offhand
<craysiii> i'm probably not the first to ask this but does anyone know when lubuntu 16.04 will release?
<craysiii> nevermind i guess lubuntu.net hasn't been updated but lubuntu.me has
<Kamilion> craysiii: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Kamilion> been available since yesterday.
<Kamilion> lubuntu seems to have been first in the build queues and least in 'broken stuff' during release
<Kamilion> I think ubuntu-mate had one final respin at the end, so they were a few hours later than the rest of the images
<xet7> Is NVidia driver support fixed in Lubuntu 16.04 LTS for PowerPC, for Mac PowerBook G4 ?
<noob> i need help getting ssh working
<noob> I tried in ubuntu but there topic says use your distros channel
* Unit193 changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Docs: http://tinyurl.com/LubuntuHelp | Lubuntu 16.04 LTS is out: http://tinyurl.com/GetLubuntu | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | QA/Development: #lubuntu-devel
<solounchico> hi
<solounchico> anyone can sugest me how to make a lubuntu usb permanent system?
<Kamilion> solounchico: sure
<Kamilion> oh, nevermind, they left
<J0hnD03ii> I done the minimal installtion from the ubuntu network installer, it's all installed but no network manager for wifi or ethernet?
<liquidsnake_> i had the same problem
<J0hnD03ii> liquidsnake_, how did you fix it?
<liquidsnake_> so i switched to linux mint
<liquidsnake_> i didn't i just switched to a different distro
<J0hnD03ii> yeah I wanna use 16.04 :(
<liquidsnake_> do you have older hardware you're trying to install this distro on?
<J0hnD03ii> a 2012 asus x501u laptop
<liquidsnake_> might wanna try xubuntu. its lightweight too
<liquidsnake_> what are the specs of your laptop?
<liquidsnake_> is it a dual core with at least 2gb of ram?
<J0hnD03ii> 1ghz 2gb ram 120gb ssd
<liquidsnake_> is that a dual core or single core?
<J0hnD03ii> dual
<liquidsnake_> yeah try xubuntu instead. i mean i know u want to run lubuntu but for some reason on some machines it has that problem with the network connection
<liquidsnake_> i haven't found a workaround for it
<liquidsnake_> so i just switched distros
<liquidsnake_> so try linux mint xfce or xubuntu
<liquidsnake_> only other thing i can suggest is search the net for a solution
<liquidsnake_> J0hnD03ii: you still there? What are you going to do?
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: you mean your installed system's ethernet doesn't work?
<J0hnD03ii> yes no network connection with wifi or ethernet
<J0hnD03ii> :/
<wxl> i wouldn't be surprised about wifi (broadcom chips are notorious) but ethernet is straaaange
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> oh I remember!
<wxl> have you looked through your logs to see if there are any errors reported?
<n-iCe> lubuntu release is today, right!
<wxl> yup
<wxl> already out
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> gonna download it
<n-iCe> how is it
<n-iCe> :p
<liquidsnake_> like i told J0hnD03ii i haven't found a workaround for it yet
<J0hnD03ii> yeah it's stupid
<wxl> did both of you install the same way?
<liquidsnake_> with some machines it has that network problem
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: also did you look at your logs?
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, no errors reported
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: what do they say about networking? anything? they certainly should say SOMETHING.
<J0hnD03ii> nope, nothing. I checked!
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: you also may want to check if the networking hardware is picked up. use lsusb or lspci as needed
<n-iCe> uhm where is the iso
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: networking should start on boot. perhaps that failed. do `ps aux | grep -i net` to see iuf you see any relevant processes
<wxl> n-iCe: you can find it on lubuntu.me (among other places)
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, I just restarted the install
<n-iCe> weird
<n-iCe> why not in lubuntu.net
<n-iCe> is not the official site
<wxl> that's a longer story :/
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, can you help about my brightness keys?
<n-iCe> o.O
<wxl> you'll notice all the links on the wiki point to lubuntu.me being our website
<n-iCe> wow tht's new for me
<wxl> it's a relatively new change
<n-iCe> 16.04 downlaoding
<n-iCe> oh ok
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, ?
<wxl> the short story is that lubuntu.net is run by the guy who originally started the project and who is NOT active in its development anymore and is hard to get a hold of. we had neverending problems with it lagging behind reality. so we just decided to do our own thing. :)
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: possibly maybe. :)
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, to change my brightness, I have to add acpi_osi=Linux to my grub, nothing else works -.-
<J0hnD03ii> acpi_osi=*
<J0hnD03ii> sorry, typo
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: does that allow the brightness keys to work or what exactly does it do?
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, it allows me to change the brightness with my fn keys
<J0hnD03ii> if I don't add that to grub, my brightness won't turn down/up
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: ah, so that's probably not something that's going to change. ubuntu (and debian upstream) has given defaults for grub and none are likely to include that. BUT you can make that a default grub option.
<ianorlin> aren't there other ways to change brightness than fn keys like the power manager applet and the lubuntu shortcut
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, yeah but I gotta figure out how to change the brightness and turn down the fan :/
<J0hnD03ii> the brightness is the easy part
<J0hnD03ii> the fan :/ idk
<J0hnD03ii> acpi_osi= < brightness works with that
<J0hnD03ii> but my fan is still fully loaded
<J0hnD03ii> im gonna cry lol
<wxl> there's ways
<wxl> i gotta remember what they are :)
<J0hnD03ii> you're a dev, right?
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<wxl> i do a little bit of everything but don't contribute code for the majority of my contributions
<ianorlin> I am not expirenced with the fan noise stuff although if you expirence high load it might need that much fanspeed for cooling if you are running something really that heavy
<wxl> it would be good to check the cpu temps and see if they are requiring the cooling
<wxl> if not it may be a general power management issue
<ianorlin> yes and the panel has an applet for that
<wxl> ianorlin: he needs an installed system with networking first. :) he says when he installed the first time (doing it again), he had no wifi OR ethernet. that latter bit seemed oddd to me
<ianorlin> yes no ethernet does seem quite odd
<J0hnD03ii> ianorlin, nothing heavy, just the fan is always on. liquidsnake_ had the network problem too
<J0hnD03ii> even just sitting idle, fan is full.
<wxl> probably pmgmt then
<J0hnD03ii> pmgmt?
<wxl> power management
<J0hnD03ii> oh XD
<wxl> it's likely turning on the fans because it's sensing something that's not actual there
<J0hnD03ii> the fan never goes off
<liquidsnake_> well guess your problem goes unsolved J0hnD03ii
<wxl> liquidsnake_: not so. just waiting for him to get an installed system up so we can figure it out.
<liquidsnake_> oh ok
<wxl> liquidsnake_: since your problem is "solved," is there something else we can do for you?
<liquidsnake_> well i never could get the network connection to work either in lubuntu
<liquidsnake_> i was wondering why is that?
<wxl> and is that something then, that you want to fix?
<liquidsnake_> yes
<J0hnD03ii> lubuntu = epic
<wxl> liquidsnake_: sooooo do you have an installed system to work with?
<J0hnD03ii> liquidsnake_, what changes are there for 16.04? because it seems a lot quicker
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, ^ my bad
<wxl> there's a lot of little things
<liquidsnake_> i'm on linux mint right now though cuz i just switched to a different distro due to the network issue
<wxl> liquidsnake_: well, if you want to switch back, maybe we could help you figure that out.
<liquidsnake_> i have no way to get on if i install lubuntu again
<wxl> usually when my car breaks down, i don't switch to another car in order to fix the problem XD
<J0hnD03ii> 00:48 and I gotta be up at 6am. :/
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: we'll still be here when it's convenient for you
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, great saying :D
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, yeah, im not tired, yet
<J0hnD03ii> lol
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: ok, we'll keep hammering at it until you give up then :)
<liquidsnake_> well ok then tc everyone have a good one. hope you get your problems resolved J0hnD03ii
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: if you want some reading material, btw, http://lubuntu.me/xenial-released/
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, I found this http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<J0hnD03ii> but it doesn't say what to do with amd -.-
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: get your installed system up and we'll go from there
<J0hnD03ii> 25% left :)
#lubuntu 2016-04-22
<citizenruin> <---location of backups in lubuntu 16.04 if anyone knows off top of head
<wxl> of backups?
<J0hnD03ii1> wxl, I got my network running, installed a full de. just need to do the brightness now
<J0hnD03ii1> you still here?
<J0hnD03ii1> ls /sys/class/backlight shows asus-nb-wmi  radeon_bl0
<wxl> J0hnD03ii1: cool, so we can just make the grub setting permanent, right?
<J0hnD03ii1> I know how to do that already
<wxl> so then it's just the fan? :)
<J0hnD03ii1> yeah
<johnjohn101> hi peeps
<J0hnD03ii1> sup johnjohn101
<J0hnD03ii1> brb
<johnjohn101> 16.04 lubuntu is looking good.  when is lxqt going to be available?
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, you herE?
<wxl> yeah sorrry
<wxl> at work and was on a phone call
<J0hnD03ii> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ can you explain how to do that with amd@?
<wxl> so first thing's first johnjohn101 it's already available in the xenial repos, but there won't be a lubuntu with it in there as a standard until 16.10 at the earliest
<J0hnD03ii> ls /sys/class/backlight shows asus-nb-wmi and radeon_bl0
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, I added lxqt from the site, but the login manager doesn't list lxqt :/
<J0hnD03ii> 2 things now ha
<J0hnD03ii> backlight and lxqt XD
<wxl> it should just come standard
<wxl> backlight == brightness, no?
<J0hnD03ii> yeah
<wxl> i thought we had that fixed already?
<J0hnD03ii> wxl, read above
<J0hnD03ii> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/ can you explain how to do that with amd@?
<wxl> tl;dr no
<wxl> because radeon is not intel or nvidia
<wxl> this isn't relevant to your machine
<J0hnD03ii> oh
<J0hnD03ii> this grub edit doesn't seem right to me
<J0hnD03ii> oh well, beggars can't be choosers. just need the fan sortin
<J0hnD03ii> sorting
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<J0hnD03ii1> wxl, link me again please
<wxl> J0hnD03ii: look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
 * Kamilion scrolls up
<Kamilion> J0hnD03ii: apt-get install thermald
<Kamilion> and installing LXQT breaks the session chooser -- lxqt becomes the default and it's not very easy to get back to the lxde session :/
<Kamilion> unless they fixed that in the last month or so
<johnjohn101> i can't wait for ubuntu lxqt to be official :)
<J0hnD03ii> im gonna leave it for tonight, can't get what I want working. will try tomorrow. night.
<phil42> i had some trouble getting switched to xenial
<phil42> but the critical things are working now
<Kiwikaki> so, 16.04 has no boot splash screen anymore? only a dark blue screen without "lubuntu" and the 5 dots.
<n-iCe> have not tried it
<Unit193> Kiwikaki: diff -u /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub, you'll likely note you don't have 'splash' correct?
<Kiwikaki> Unit193: Thanks, I’ll test that later. My 16.04 installation does not boot. After the clear installation it does not reboot (http://abload.de/img/lubuntu1604kysn1.png) and when I press the power button for a manual restart it says „/dev/sda1: clean, 121492/8757248 files, 1192747/34999755 blocks“ and nothing happens. Now I’m back on 15.10 and it runs perfectly.
<Unit193> Kiwikaki: If the iso hangs too, looks like some sort of compatibility.  I'd recommend removing 'quiet splash' from the boot options so you can see what's going on and where it is hanging.
<Kiwikaki> I think it does because it also doesnt boot into live mode. Direct install mode works. Thank you, I'll try that later, too. It's an old Netbook. :)
<Unit193> Well boots into install, that's something.
<Kiwikaki> hehe yep
<J0hnD03ii> day 2: trying to get lubuntu working. :p
<Kiwikaki> Hehe same here. But I think I did it. Upgrade from a clean 15.10 to 16.04 worked for me. Clean install doesn't.
<J0hnD03ii> I give up.
<J0hnD03ii> every-time I try and setup lxqt, it installs lightdm. try and remove lightdm, it removes everything. -.-
<J0hnD03ii> sudo apt-get autoremove lightdm --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean
<J0hnD03ii> what am I doing wrong?
<phil42> i am sticking with lxde for a while
<lollipop> hi! I have lubuntu 16.04 installed. And I found wierd bug from the weaher apllicatuon :D When I switch to my location Helsinki (capital of Finland) it crashes the panel. But London seems to be working fine
<lollipop> okey now the whole panel crashed :O How I restart it?
<phil42> lxpanelctl restart
<phil42> is what i run when lxpanel isn't working right
<phil42> too bad you are gone
<newjersey> How do people who have ten or twenty servers upgrade lubuntu? Do they go to each machine with a keyboard and monitor and type there? >> This session appears to be running under ssh. It is not recommended
<newjersey> to perform a upgrade over ssh currently because in case of failure it
<newjersey> is harder to recover.
<Unit193> 1. I believe it opens a secondary ssh port.  2. You can do it over ssh, but be aware if anything goes wrong you may need real access to it.
<newjersey> yes it offered to open 1022
<newjersey> makes sense
<newjersey> I'm just curious how people do these things at work
<radnad> When are we planning on switching to LXQT
<radnad> Anyone Here?
<Unit193> Likely 16.10 cycle.
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> downloaded 16.10
<n-iCe> how is it!!
<teward> lol @ 'downloaded 16.10'
 * n-iCe dances
<n-iCe> is in my usb stick now
<radnad> When are we switching to LXQT
<n-iCe> no idea
<radnad> Oh
<radnad> How could I contribute
<newjersey> 16.04?
<n-iCe> ah yes
<n-iCe> 16.04
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> Ok, I'm in 16.10
<n-iCe> 16.04 dammit
<n-iCe> I see few bugs
<n-iCe> 1) While booting there is no wallpaper with lubuntu image.
<n-iCe> 2) After installation succed and rebooted, lubuntu did not save my wireless network
<n-iCe> 3) I'm connected to wireless, but network manager does not seem the signal strenght, the network manager icon is like empty.
<wxl> n-iCe: are you reporting bugs or asking for help?
<teward> n-iCe: bug reporting is done differently; asking for help is also different ;)(
<teward> as wxl will explain
<n-iCe> hehe
 * teward leaves wxl to help people and runs away
<n-iCe> making you notice that
<wxl> teward: troll. :)
<teward> wxl: :P
 * genii tests
<Kiwikaki> n-iCe, did you report #1? I can confirm this.
<n-iCe> nop
<n-iCe> I have not
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> Kiwikaki: others two, not happening to you?
<Kiwikaki> Nope
<Kiwikaki> But I have lots of other bugs. After unlock my screen from Stand-by or Lockscreen, my mouse cursor is invisible. Workaround is a complete reboot. -.-
<llwalahoop> Kamilion: Thanks!
<Kamilion> llwalahoop: for what?
<llwalahoop> Kamilion: For <Kamilion> llwalahoop: plymouth theme controls bootup (23:04:58) :)
<Kamilion> ah!
<Kamilion> thanks for the reminder
<Kamilion> you're welcome :)
<llwalahoop> thanks :)
<Kamilion> you get a fancier theme now?
<llwalahoop> Kamilion: no, not yet. I'm busy doing other stuff. I'm only just planning to dive into it maybe tomorrow.
#lubuntu 2016-04-23
<AriMartti> Kamilion: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q33 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<AriMartti> That was one HP which had same problem as someone other from that channel had
<AriMartti> intalling fine when straightforward install lubuntu 16.04 without any errors but then system didn't boot actually
<AriMartti> only some weird 454335 / 15032902 files checked from /dev/sda2 or something
<AriMartti> and then cursor of death
<AriMartti> blinking underscore maybe 2 hours or something
<AriMartti> then ctrl+alt+del boots computer
<AriMartti> live system from lubuntu 16.04 installation media won't boot too
<AriMartti> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<AriMartti> that one was from Fujitsu-Siemens
<Kiwikaki> AriMartti, I can confirm this
<Kiwikaki> I have the same errors
<AriMartti> Kiwikaki: intel problems?
<AriMartti> Kiwikaki: what is your GPU listed by lspci?
<Kiwikaki> Maybe. I have an old EeePC with Intel Atom, 1 GB of RAM. A fresh install does not boot, blinking cursor all the time. Live mode does not boot. Then I installed 15.10 again and upgraded to 16.10. Works fine now but cursor of death still exists
<Kiwikaki> 16.04* sorry
<AriMartti> https://p.kapsi.fi/?a65e72a0ec6e31dc#VzUM6ZtVWHrd3dfNXT3xQXtyByv2eg1VH6oEbELxA+Q=
<AriMartti> there is full lspci in two different vendors machine
<Kiwikaki> lspci says Intel Corp. Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Grafics Controller.
<Kiwikaki> pretty old ^^
<Kiwikaki> But yeah, exactly the same bug. Including "AriMartti> only some weird 454335 / 15032902 files checked from /dev/sda2 or something"
<AriMartti> those numbes are completely fuzzed
<phil42> i am wondering if it is your bios that is causing the problem
<AriMartti> Computers are later installed with lubuntu 14.04 LTS and given out
<Kiwikaki> phil42: I don't know. 15.10 runs with no errors.
<AriMartti> phil42: very weird if it's bios problem because computers in three different vendors had behaviour like that
<Kiwikaki> And now, with upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, no errors. Clean install does not boot.
<Kiwikaki> AriMartti: Is there a report on launchpad?
<AriMartti> no
<AriMartti> tried google if there is anyone in internet with same chipset having that problem
<AriMartti> cannot confirm that xorg driver had dropped support
<AriMartti> I think that hardware is simply too old for lubuntu 16.04 LTS :D
<Kiwikaki> Hmm. But why does it run with upgrade from 15.10?
<Kiwikaki> Did you try live mode too?
<AriMartti> yes
<Kiwikaki> Did it boot?
<AriMartti> boot without "quiet splash" and got GPU error
<Kiwikaki> Ahh, ok.
<AriMartti> and Light Desktop Manager won't boot eror
<AriMartti> error
<AriMartti> console driver works well, xorg driver not
<AriMartti> Kiwikaki: F6 in boot menu allows you edit the boot line
<AriMartti> using installation media
<Kiwikaki> I have not played with that
<Kiwikaki> But it's good to read that I'm not alone with this :)
<phil42> i had a little bit of this when i installed 16.04 too
<phil42> with old nvidia
<phil42> is it just lubuntu? not the other flavors
<AriMartti> phil42: didn't try other official 16.04 LTS live disks
<AriMartti> and those computers are given away from our hands
<AriMartti> oh, those installations were done by i386 installation media
<Kiwikaki> yep
<AriMartti> if i remember correct, the GPU error message is "No supported GPU hardware found"
<AriMartti> was*
<Kiwikaki> ohh :(
<Kiwikaki> so its outdated
<Kiwikaki> AriMartti: What do I have to do to reproduce this? Boot in live mode and then?
<AriMartti> i could start CLI using ctrl+alt+F1 but didn't know any credentials
<AriMartti> Kiwikaki: boot to instllation menu
<AriMartti> press F6 and exit submenu
<AriMartti> clear "quiet splash" from boot line appearing below instructions in down and istall menu in center of screen
<AriMartti> press enter and boot live system
<phil42> or change it to noquiet nosplash
<Kiwikaki> ok i'll try it. i'm creating a stick with 16.04 right now
<Kiwikaki> AriMartti: do you want to report this bug and I confirm it later?
<AriMartti> not sure where to report
<AriMartti> and I have no launchpad account
<Kiwikaki> ok, no prob.
<AriMartti> Kiwikaki: after complete installation cannot get any output using any combination of grub line after reboot
<AriMartti> booted holding shift and edited grub lines
<phil42> i am still wondering it the other flavors do this,   it seems like lubuntu might have gotten less bug extermination than the others
<Kiwikaki> phil42: maybe I'll try ubuntu later, or ubuntu mate
<phil42> i'm less that pleased with how lxpanel hides and unhides compared to 14.04
<phil42> less than
<Kiwikaki> AriMartti: I tried to boot in live mode but there is no error for me. Blinking cursor with lots of green "ok" above. Last three: OK - Reached target Graphical Interface. OK - Started Stop unreadahead data collection 45s after completed startup. Starting Update UTMP about system Runlevel Changes.... OK - Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes.
<AriMartti> ok, then we had different problem
<Kiwikaki> I'm creating a Ubuntu Mate usb stick right now
<Kiwikaki> *an
<Kiwikaki> Ok. Ubuntu Mate live mode does work without any bugs.
<swift110-phone> hey
<zerothis> when upgrading to 16.04 my system froze. no virtual console even. now it won't finish booting just flickers cursor then blank screen. Virtual console will work for a split scond then it returns to flickering. I cant log in
<AriMartti> try ctrl+alt+F1
<AriMartti> there may be console window
<AriMartti> zerothis: ^
<AriMartti> then sudo apt install pastebinit
<AriMartti> after that you can 'cat /var/log/X11.log | pastebinit'
<AriMartti> i'm not 100% sure if that is correct log file name
<zerothis1> failed upgrade here, new nick now
<AriMartti> zerothis1: got my instructions?
<zerothis1> no i did not. please repeat
<AriMartti> 22:27:20 < AriMartti> try ctrl+alt+F1
<AriMartti> 22:27:57 < AriMartti> there may be console window
<AriMartti> 22:29:18 < AriMartti> then sudo apt install pastebinit
<AriMartti> 22:30:14 < AriMartti> after that you can 'cat /var/log/X11.log | pastebinit'
<AriMartti> 22:30:32 < AriMartti> i'm not 100% sure if that is correct log file name
<AriMartti> you might have to set up your network setting by hand
<AriMartti> using /etc/network/interfaces
<zerothis> ctrl+alt+f1 only switches for less than a second. no time to even type a single letter (cant login)
<AriMartti> ugh
<zerothis> ok here's something. I boot an old live CD. so how to repear/finish upgrading an existing install from live cd?
<AriMartti> do you have seperate /home partition?
<zerothis> no. just single user partition (then those 4 hidden ones, cache, etc)
<AriMartti> do you have big enough thumbdrive or external hard drive?
<AriMartti> it's best to do backups first
<zerothis> well, the live cds no good. no driver for my wifi card
<zerothis> unless I can fix thiss by deleting somthing :)
<phillw> zerothis: live cd comes with broadcom, which is as many 'closed source' stuff as we can include.
<zerothis> my live cd is very old. gave away all my newer ones :)
<zerothis> well i'm choorted into my install and did dpkg --configure -a (maybe that will delete something that fixes it)
<AriMartti> zerothis: do you have thumbnail drive or external hard drive big enough for backups?
<zerothis> yes, I can make backups. not worried about my data
<AriMartti> ok
<zerothis> i have root access (obiosly) to my drive
<zerothis> 'ugh, mayby not. getting alot of permission denied errors during configure
<zerothis> question. when I chroot into my drive and run something, is it still using the live cd libraries to do things?
<AriMartti> no
<zerothis> oh. is it using live cd drivers?
<AriMartti> you are using your chrooted environment
<AriMartti> maybe, not sure
<AriMartti> did you mounted /dev /sys and /proc ?
<AriMartti> to your chrooted environment before chroot?
 * Kamilion awakens
<AriMartti> good morning Kamilion
<Kamilion> thanks for the report, AriMartti, intel 945s have problems. noted.
<AriMartti> Kamilion: just tried to help another problematic user, this time failed upgrade
<zerothis> i mounted nothing. I chrooted to /media/blablabla
<Kamilion> so far as I know, that may be a problem that occured when the builds happened, there was a lot of traffic in #ubuntu-release about llvm-3.8 enabling some MMX/SSE instructions (AVX512) in the drivers
<Kamilion> if it IS that bug, they were saying they'd push a stable release update to fix it
<AriMartti> had to afk a while now
<Kamilion> i know they said it affected intel GPUs, but I didn't catch a list of which ones, so I'm only assuming here
 * AriMartti is watching FIN-USA U18 Ice Hockey World Championships semifinals
<Kamilion> I slept in all morning after last week, lol
<AriMartti> time here is 11 p.m. :D
<Kamilion> 'bout 1pm here
<phillw> 9.10 pm here
<Kamilion> o/ phill
<phillw> hiyas
<zerothis> ooo, just rebooted from in my chroot. all sorts of errors :) but it still rebooted. and guess what, it boots now :) finishing upgrade
<Kamilion> yeah, i got paranoid doing my upgrades and dropped to a console with ctrl-alt-f2 and stopped the lightdm service before kicking off the upgrade.
<zerothis> i think I'll write an app that adds Black Knight taunts to error Linux messages
<ben2morrow> Hi all
<ben2morrow> How many years for the LTS? I think it's 3 years isn't it ?
<krytarik> ben2morrow: Yes.
<ben2morrow> Thx krytarik :)
<krytarik> Sure.
<talpio> Hi, guys!
<talpio> philipballew: hi!
<krytarik> talpio: Hi.  Do you have a support question?
<talpio> I need how to install seahorse in Lubuntu.
<glazr> can any1 tell me how to setup initrd for squashfs and loop device?
<krytarik> talpio: "sudo apt-get install seahorse" is one method for that.
<talpio> krytarik: thanks, friend!
<krytarik> Sure.
<phillw> Unit193: could you pop ngaio on a timed ban while he sorts out his connection?
<phillw> wxl: can you put a timed ban on ngaio to stop the connect / disconnect while they sort things out?
<wxl> phillw: i ignore all that crap. what's up? :)
<phillw> well, the channel is unreadable :D ... But, meh ... I'll just /part :)
<wxl> phillw: or /ignore #lubuntu joins parts quits
<wxl> well, that's how irssi does it at least
<phillw> and for the other 80 people?
<wxl> you could use a pattern of some sort
<phillw> And I thought Failbook was 'noisy' !!!
<wxl> *!*@*.something.*
<wxl> or whatever
<wxl> all the joining and parting and quitting is just annoying anyways
<wxl> if people can't say "hi" or "help me" oh well :)
#lubuntu 2016-04-24
<zerothis> I'm fully upgraded and working. just wanted to say thanks.
<Unit193> \o/
<atarifreak> hi there, anyone who knows whats up with lubuntu.org? and why is there lubuntu.me homepage?
<atarifreak> on lubuntu.org there is no 16.04 update, but lubuntu.me is up to date :-?
<Kiwikaki_> atarifreak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<atarifreak> Kiwikaki: I know how to get Lubuntu, I am just wondering, why there is no anoncement on lubuntu.org. Webmaster on vacation? :-)
<Kiwikaki_> Ahh ok. Sorry.
<from_paris> Hello, can I get some help?
<wudu> hi
<wudu> I'm currently running 14.04 lubuntu and want to upgrade to 16.04. But do-release-upgrade just tells me that there is no new release. How comes?
<Kiwikaki_> wudu: An upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS is not possible. You have to wait for the first point release (16.04.1)
<wudu> Oh, ok. Thanks
<Gjax> I am having some issues with the raspberry pi flavor.
<Gjax> There isnt enough space at /boot to upgrade to 16.04
<Gjax> anyone?
<teward> Gjax: i don't think the RPi flavor was designed with upgrading in mind - depending on how big the SDCard is you could theoretically move and resize your partitions on the SDCard to give /boot more space
<ArminiusMATE> Hello
<Gjax> well there is 32M free at /boot
<Gjax> the ubuntu flavor image did create the size of the /boot i just downloaded the image and copied to a sd card
<ioria> hi, anyone has problem with light-locker on 16.04  ? tx
<n-iCe> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<n-iCe> any idea?
<n-iCe> after aot-get update
<ioria> n-iCe, seems a bug
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "message "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)" is poorly worded" [High,Fix released]
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> Don't see a solution there, do you ioria ?
<surfn> hi
<surfn> I have a Network unclaimed
<surfn> can someone help me through this...
<n-iCe> network unclaimed?
<surfn> yeah, I installed a PCI card and I can't use it
<surfn> sudo lshw -numeric -C network
<n-iCe> 'Unclaimed' typically means no driver has attached to it
<n-iCe> 16.04?
<surfn> yeah, so what do I do to get a driver attached?
<ioria> n-iCe, nope ...weird it says 'Fix released'
<surfn> yeah fresh instal 16.04
<surfn> I clicked additional drivers
<n-iCe> and
<surfn> and I installed the Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA...
<n-iCe> did you reboot?
<surfn> I did indeed
<surfn> I'll reboot again for shits and giggles
<surfn> yep, rebooted.
<surfn> same thing
<surfn> still unclaimed
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> are you sure it is installed? you see the green dot/bal
<n-iCe> ball
<surfn> there's like a ball with a line over it and a box...
<n-iCe> is it green?
<n-iCe> means it is installed
<surfn> color blind
<surfn> one sec
<n-iCe> then is not installed
<n-iCe> must be like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/lNmbc.png
<n-iCe> green
<n-iCe> uninstall, and reinstall.
<surfn> one sec... doesn't look like that uploading a pic
<n-iCe> well, like this http://i.stack.imgur.com/CV4K8.png
<surfn> like this: http://imgur.com/kABiGuj
<surfn> n-iCe: see, that's different
<surfn> I'm colorblind... so I had to post it
<surfn> I can take another pic if you want...
<n-iCe> oh ok
<n-iCe> does your laptop has a phisical wifi buttom?
<surfn> it;s a desktop...
<surfn> it's PCI
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> what does it say
<n-iCe> connect the pc using ethernet of course, you will need internet.
<surfn> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version
<surfn> yeah...
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> first, sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<n-iCe> to make sure they are installed
<n-iCe> if so, remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<surfn> ok, they are installed
<surfn> do the remove line?
<surfn> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> yes pls
<surfn> removed
<n-iCe> awesome, now: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> and after that is done type sudo modprobe wl to load the file
<surfn> I just had to disable secureboot
<surfn> it won't let me enter my password
<n-iCe> why
<surfn> looks like it froze me out... hold
<surfn> modprobe error: could not insert 'wl'
<surfn> required key not available
<surfn> ok... how do I turn off secureboot
<surfn> is that right? do I need to turn off secureboot?
<n-iCe> have never used uefi secure boots and those things
<n-iCe> no idea, why would you
<surfn> I just did the modprobe line
<surfn> and it says
<surfn> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic-lts-xenial
<surfn> I should do that?
<n-iCe> yes
<surfn> done
<n-iCe> was installed already?
<surfn> 1 newly installed
<n-iCe> again, sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<n-iCe> is it installed already?
<surfn> remove it first?
<surfn> oh
<n-iCe> yes, remove, then reinstall
<surfn> it was installed... I'm removing now
<surfn> installing now
<surfn> modprobe same thing
<n-iCe> ok
<surfn> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Required key not available
<n-iCe> By Googleing "Required key not available", most reads do seem to point to the "Secure Boot" thing as the problem when trying to load an "unsigned" kernel module. The only fixes I read were what evilbastard already posted, to turn off secure boot in the firmware (bios).
<n-iCe> found that.
<n-iCe> so yes, turn secure boot off in your bios
<surfn> ok, I'll do that... completely off
<surfn> one min
<n-iCe> ok
<surfn> dude
<surfn> you are the man.
<surfn> assuming you are a man.
<surfn> but YOU da-man
<n-iCe> so it works!
<surfn> it works.
<n-iCe> great!
<surfn> can I buy you a coffee?
<n-iCe> hehe
<surfn> I'll PM you...
<surfn> accept
<n-iCe> hehe, we just help to learn.
<n-iCe> not for mey
<n-iCe> money
<n-iCe> I have get a lot of help here too.
<n-iCe> :)
<rower_> hello
<rower_> a question
<rower_> with Lubuntu is is possible to test it?
<rower_> and to boot with it ?
<rower_> bye
<Zara_> Bonsoir,
<n-iCe> hi
<Zara_> Je viens d'installer la nouvelle version de Lubuntu sur deux PC différents et sur les deux pc le logiciel Phatch ne demarre pas.
<Unit193> !fr | Zara_
<ubottu> Zara_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Zara_> ok
<Zara_> sorry
<Zara_> I just installed the new version of LUbuntu on two different PCs and on both pc Phatch the software does not start.
<Zara_> by Google traduction
<n-iCe> comment avez-vous l'installer ?
<n-iCe> comment avez-vous l'installer ?
<Zara__> https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/phatch
<Zara__> paquet
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install phatch
<Zara__> meme chose
<n-iCe> works here
<n-iCe> travaille ici
<Zara__> how?
<krytarik> Zara__: LP bug 1538906.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1538906 in Phatch "no longer starts (Exception: fromstring() has been removed.)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538906
<Zara__>  What should I do?
<n-iCe> Zara__: wait for a fix
<Zara__> ok
<Zara__> thank you
<krytarik> Zara__: Keep in mind that it's unmaintained for a few years now though.
#lubuntu 2017-04-17
<xangua> No lxqt if that's what you mean
<Adric> hi evrybody
<qswz> how to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04?
<qswz> k
<Lucas007> fsdfsdf
<Lucas007> is anybody here?
<d3bug> is there a pure text mode installer for lxle?
<d3bug> (16.04.1)
<david> hello good afternoon
<david> I have just downloaded lubuntu
<wxl> congrats :)
<Guest63495> I installed ubuntu before in the past
<Guest63495> In the lubunt main site I did not see any installation guide
<wxl> did you look on lubuntu.me?
<Guest63495> Can you please point me in the rigth direction-?
<Guest63495> yes in the lubuntu.me support section I found this IRC
<wxl> ok maybe we need to get some instructions on there :)
<wxl> there's https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu#Checklist
<Guest63495> I noticed the wiki on the bottom of the page
<Guest63495> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<wxl> it doesn't necessarily walk you through using the installer. i don't think we necessarily have that
<Guest63495> I will check your url thank you m8
<wxl> there's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<wxl> this includes a basic walk through
<Guest63495> ty so much m8
<wxl> np :)
<Guest63495> hey I have another question
<Guest63495> Can I turn a usb stick into a lubuntu livedrive with rufus?
<Guest63495> Or at least a bootable stick so I can install from it or try the O.S?
<krytarik> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest63495> ty
<hentai103> hello good evening
<hentai103> I was here like an hour ago
<hentai103> Asked for the lubuntu installation guide
<wxl> um, fascinating nick.
<hentai103> Ty m8
<wxl> i'm not sure that was a compliment
<hentai103> Well I installed Lubuntu, everything fine, my laptop did not explote, wich is a good thing indeed
<hentai103> See, I wonder if there is something adittional I have to do to gain access to the repossitory of software
<wxl> nope.
<wxl> just need internet access
<hentai103> Mmm...
<hentai103> Its not working, does not show any software at all
<hentai103> In the system tools, software app when I run it show nothing
<wxl> make sure you can ping all the URLs listed in /etc/apt/sources.list. otherwise, you possibly have network issues.
<hentai103> where can I find this list you refer to_
<wxl> on your harddrive at the location mentioned
<hentai103> and how do I know I can ping all the url's listed_
<wxl> use ping in terminal
<hentai103> well, there was a unmarked option
<hentai103> it said something about source code
<hentai103> I checked it
<wxl> that doesn't matter
<hentai103> so, what is the procedure to ping the url's in the list_
<wxl>  1. open terminal
<wxl>  2. type `ping <the url>`
<hentai103> but, the list, when i click it, it opens a window of the software app
<hentai103> It shows no url's
<wxl> you may have a line like:
<wxl> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted
<wxl> in that case, the domain you want to ping is us.archive.ubuntu.com
<hentai103> looks like its solved m8
<hentai103> I did not find the url's you were talking about
<hentai103> nope, still not working
<krytarik> hentai103: "sudo apt update" in the terminal, then try again.
<hentai103> it says all the packages are up to date
<hentai103> but it still wont work
<wxl> what are you tyring to install?
<hentai103> Well, Id like to check the catalog, but I need to install chrome or chromium.
<hentai103> I dwld'd chrome, but it wont let me install
<lyn||ian> chromium-browser is the package name for the browser
<hentai103> ok, but when I search for it on the software app it shows nothing.
<hentai103> Everything's empty on Software
<thrmo> hi there!
<thrmo> i want to make a very minimal lubuntu install (17.04)
<thrmo> or be able to select the packages to install in a UEFI only pc
<thrmo> whats the best route?
<krytarik> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<thrmo> While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode.
#lubuntu 2017-04-18
<scott092707> On page: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu", clicking on "please refer to the Ubuntu release notes. " (2 places) results in the release notes for the previous release, Yakkety Yak, not Zesty Zapus.
<scott092707> I would have edited it myself (like Wikipedia), but could not find an "Edit" option...
<unicat> hi, how to solve the problem of missing volume fn-key , birghtnes fn-key works. (lubuntu 16.04))
<marcin> sdf
<mikato> hello
<mikato> :)
<fiberbaby> what is the built in pdf-viewer in Lubuntu?
<wxl> envince
<wxl> bfi
<wxl> argh
 * genii slides wxl a fresh coffee
#lubuntu 2017-04-19
<Doranwen> I'm attempting to get a really old Intel Celeron PC (Dell Dimension 2400 series with 256 mb RAM) to run *some* form of Ubuntu-based Linux, and everything I've tried won't even load the install menus - the only thing I've gotten to load so far is the expert install mode on the *minimal* CD, but I have no idea what to do with that - any ideas or should I toss this one on the scrap heap?
<Doranwen> if I can get it working even just for basic reading pdfs and stuff, it'll be useful for where it's going, so I'd rather not just chuck it if there's a way past whatever's making it flip out
<Doranwen> it currently has a working installation of XP on it
<hateball> Well, there comes a time to let go
<hateball> <1GB RAM is just painful if you intend to do even basic internet browsing on the machine as well
<TheSchaf> better install some old OS and play old games on it, or something
<TheSchaf> but 256 mb is pretty useless :)
<Doranwen> lol, well it's mostly going to be for reading some pdfs, and perhaps a few educational programs that don't take a lot of RAM
<TheSchaf> 256 mb is not even enough to install lubuntu with desktop :)
<TheSchaf> you can maybe have command line interface and install some server distro
<TheSchaf> but that will not help you with reading PDFs :P
<Doranwen> I managed to get Bodhi Linux on a similar system (same specs, I think) and it ran OK for those purposes, but the installer just wouldn't even boot for this one, which is odd, because that distro's designed for down to 128 mb even, so I figured I'd try and see if the minimal install CD would get me anywhere
<Doranwen> I'm going to guess it's got some weird hardware quirk that doesn't like the live environments, even when they're designed to handle that low RAM, so maybe will have to chuck that one entirely
<Doranwen> just thought I
<Doranwen> *I'd ask and see :)
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version? I have to notice that the tech guy has just changed the ONT, the problem fixed at the other PCs at home, but on mine it remained the same. Thanks in advance
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version? I have to notice that the tech guy has just changed the ONT, the problem fixed at the other PCs at home, but on mine it remained the same. Thanks in advance
<hateball> bonsaitree: what chipset/driver are you using? lspci -k
<hateball> oh, I see there is crossposting
<bonsaitree> hateball:You've read it on #ubuntu?
<hateball> bonsaitree: Yes, seems you are getting help already
<Phantom18> good morning everyone. Is this the right place to get help for a Lubuntu installation issue?
<Phantom18> Ok, I'll just put it out there. If during the non-graphical installation I mistakenly selected a non-graphical startup, how do I get back to starting Lubuntu in graphical mode?
<Phantom18> I've tried reinstalling several times, but it always starts to the command line.
<Phantom18> btw, the hdd is empty and I don't have to protect any data
<leszek> Phantom18: you need a login manager installed like gdm, lightdm or sddm
<leszek> I think by default lubuntu ships with lightdm
<leszek> so installing lightdm-gtk-greeter should be enough for it to configure this as login manager
<Phantom18> ok, I'll give that a try.
<Phantom18> i installed lightdm, but even after that, it still booted to the command line.
<Phantom18> I get the lubuntu screen with the 5 dots during boot, but then it reverts to the command line.  I'm not *that* familiar with linux but I have been using it for some time on other machines. this is the first installation issue I've come across.
<Phantom18> i'm going to try the livecd installation again and see if there's anything I can do with the hdd partitions and get this thing wiped and reinstalled
<Phantom18> I tried the livecd option and erased the old installation and reinstalled the new version.  That seemed to fix the graphical issue
<Phantom18> however, my laptop goes into hibernate mode during boot.
<Phantom18> a quick press of the power button fixes it, but i'm at a loss to what's causing it.
<Alvin> Hi all.  I'm using terminator as my terminal emulator.  After upgrading to 17.04 I noticed that the red Terminal Titlebar has a weird white1 px border. Has anyone else experienced this?
<mikato> hi
<wxl> hi there
<mikato> i am new to lubunu
<mikato> but i like it
<wxl> glad to hear it
<wxl> !
<mikato> i try install lubuntu on ol laptop, intel pentium 3 850 Mhz, 20GB hard drive, 512MB 100Mhz RAM, 16MB ATI grapgics card :)
<mikato> withoy wifi
<mikato> without wifi
<mikato> from lubuntu-16.10-alternate-i386.iso
#lubuntu 2017-04-20
<grv> hi
<grv> everyone
<grv> I need information on HTTPD
<grv> anyone
<grv> ?
<krytarik> Yes, #httpd.
<grv> I have lots of process running with httpd
<grv> on task manager
<grv> and they are consuming lot of memory under the appache
<grv> how to stop this permanently
<grv> wht hpn
<grv> hi
<grv> pls help me with httpd
<grv> i want to stop this populating my ram
<GoRzA> Hi guys! I am having problems instaling lubuntu on one of my ssd´s. Whatever I do it says "input/output error writing to /dev/sda" the ssd works fine under windows and I can format it using win10 tools and MiniTool Partition Wizard but Garted cant do anything and fdisc gives me the input/output error. Anybothy that have the time to help me?
<leszek> GoRzA: ssds attached via SATA or something else ?
<GoRzA> I have tried it on my desktop with sata but it is originaly in a laptop with sata.
<GoRzA>  leszek: It is a SATA drive right now sitting in a sony vaio laptop.
<leszek> have run gparteds check on the disk and read out smartdata with smartmontools
<leszek> sounds strange to have I/O errors
<GoRzA> ha not donew that but I did a surface test with MiniTool Partition Wizard
<GoRzA> and it came back with no errors
<leszek> don't know that tool
<GoRzA> windows tool....
<hateball> GoRzA: and the drive isnt encrypted or so?
<GoRzA> no, its not encrypted.
<GoRzA> First it was formated in NTFS and had windows7 on it. i/o error, formated it to fat32 i/o error, formated to ext4 i/o error deleted the patition i/o error. I dont realy know what else to do.....
<hateball> GoRzA: do you see anything weird in "dmesg" ?
<hateball> GoRzA: what drive is it?
<hateball> some drives are buggy and need kernel parameters to behave
<GoRzA> give me a min, will start it up in the laptop....
<GoRzA> it is a corsair force 3 ssd, how do I get the right kernel parameters?
<GoRzA_Laptop> [   21.989793] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 234441472 [   21.989800] Buffer I/O error on dev sda, logical block 29305184, async page read
<GoRzA> that is what seams wierd in dmesg
<GoRzA_Laptop> everything involving sda: [   21.989784] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#28 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE [   21.989786] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#28 Sense Key : Illegal Request [current]  [   21.989788] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#28 Add. Sense: Logical block address out of range [   21.989791] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] tag#28 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 0d f9 4b 00 00 00 08 00 [   21.989793] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sda, secto
<cimar> hi
<GoRzA> hi
<leszek> GoRzA: found this: http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=96845 apparently affecting windows users also
<leszek> GoRzA: check also for firmware updates. From what I read Corsair shipped broken devices if you don't update the firmware
<GoRzA> well mine works fine on windows and instaling windows on it is no problem, the problem is that windows 10 is so slow on my laptop and keep bugging me with al kinds of nonsense.
<GoRzA> corsair has no firmware updates for the force 3....
<hateball> GoRzA: you could try booting with this kernel param: "libata.force=noncq"
<hateball> see if that makes any difference at all
<GoRzA> total noob on linux how do I tell it to boot with that parameter?
<hateball> GoRzA: when you have the liveboot-grub, press F6 to be able to edit boot options
<hateball> by default a menu will popup with things like noacpi and such. press ESC to get to the bootline that ends with "quiet splash"
<hateball> and then you just add at the end of that: libata.force=noncq
<GoRzA> Did ress f6 but it just went through a huge amount of commands to fast to read and then booted in to the desktop enviroment.
<GoRzA> found it, had to pres TAB on th boot menu.
<GoRzA> didnt work though still cant do anythiing to the ssd :(
<GoRzA> hateball: Thx for the help but I need to go to work, spent al morning trying to get this to work. will resume another day. Thx again!
<gaurav__> hi
<gaurav__> I have issue in booting
<gaurav__> I hv update to latest 17.04
<gaurav__> but is booting time is taking so long
<gaurav__> anybody
<gaurav__> ??
<gaurav__> helllllllllllo
<leszek> gaurav__: be patient
<leszek> not everyone watches like a hawk if someone types something new in here
<leszek> and I am eating currently so be honered that I answer :P
<leszek> gaurav__: you can run the terminal command systemd-analyze blame to see a list from top to bottom of services that take the longest when it comes to booting
<leszek> posting that list on a pastebin.com like service and adding the link in here might help us figuring out what the issue might be
<thrmo> Hey there
<thrmo> what would be the best lightweight dock for lubuntu?
<thrmo> as lightweight as it gets
<krytarik> Plank.
<thrmo> krytarik, thanks, i'll give it a try
#lubuntu 2017-04-21
<travelinman86_> Hello everyone
<travelinman86_> Just dropping in to ask if anyone has had any issues upgrading from Yakkety to Zesty?
<tsimonq2> travelinman86_: What issues are you seeing? :)
<travelinman86_> I haven't attempted to upgrade yet. I'm not at my machine. Just wanted to ask if anyone else had any issues before I head home and upgrade my lubuntu desktop.
<tsimonq2> travelinman86_: Nope. :)
<gaurav__> hi
<gaurav__> I hv update to lubuntu
<gaurav__> 17.04
<gaurav__> now its booting process is very low
<gaurav__> it tke 3 mins
<gaurav__> to load
<gaurav__> any help
<krytarik> !enter | gaurav__
<ubottu> gaurav__: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<gaurav__> okay
<gaurav__> help me now
<gaurav__> @krytarik
<gaurav__> help
<db`> kya baat he gaurav__
<db`> kaisa he sab noide me?
<krytarik> gaurav__: Sure, you already got a suggestion yesterday: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/20/%23lubuntu.html#t13:22
<gaurav__> bareya bhai
<gaurav__> how you knw in noida
<db`> btw whats the RAM of your computer thats running lubuntu?
<db`> Even on mine it takes some time to load. I'm on 1GB ddr 2
<gaurav__> ram is 4gb ,I am facing on update,later on lubuntu 16.04 it was fine
<gaurav__> where u stay?
<db`> gaurav__: you can run the terminal command systemd-analyze blame to see a list from top to bottom of services that take the longest when it comes to booting	13:24
<db`> leszek	posting that list on a pastebin.com like service and adding the link in here might help us figuring out what the issue might be
<db`> as stated by leszek
<db`> brb
<gaurav__> oky
<gaurav__> tell me the terminal cammand
<gaurav__> systemd-analyze blame??
<gaurav__> is this the cammand
<gaurav__> oky i hv run ,I got lot of list
<gaurav__> bhai kidr gye?
<gaurav__> list to paste karle
<gaurav__> aghe kya karna
<gaurav__> hai
<krytarik> Mind to speak more English?
<krytarik> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gaurav__> https://pastebin.com/ZcG8X1Gf
<gaurav__> hi visit this link
<gaurav__> and pls find me out the problem
<krytarik> VBox. :P
<gaurav__> now????
<gaurav__> is this a reason for slow booting
<gaurav__> I will unistall it
<gaurav__> how can i more fast my system
<gaurav__> i also  found that in my ram there are more httpd process with name apache
<gaurav__> 8-9 process with same name
<gaurav__> hello
<JP____> Trying to install tensorflow in lubuntu 14.04 :
<JP____> https://pastebin.com/d74c4Sx6
<JP____> how do i fix this?
<leszek> JP____: is this even available for python 3 ?
<JP____> yeah
<JP____> https://www.tensorflow.org/install/install_linux#InstallingNativePip
<leszek> might be not compatible with the python version in 14.04 then
<leszek> found this way to install it for python 2: https://askubuntu.com/questions/695981/platform-not-supported-for-tensorflow-on-ubuntu-14-04-2#696250
<JP____> yeah, but i really wanna use python 3 :p
<JP____> but maybe it also works for 3
<JP____> lemme try
<leszek> nope
<leszek> the only thing I can think of is that python 3 is too old in 14.04 for this addon to work
<JP____> they ask for python 3.3+
<JP____> i hav e3.6
<JP____> So i don't think that is the issue
<leszek> maybe asking then in the #python channel
<JP____> yeah thnx
<L00P3X> hello.. i used to apt-get install lubuntu-desktop in hope to improve this old maschine performance.. and wow.. i'm amazed!.. but i came over some problem i kann't solve.. like where to find the menù for applications? like on hexchat now, i can't switch to file --> list
<L00P3X> i noticed this do not occour in apps like gimp and other.. seems only hexchat related somewhy.. that have no menù
<L00P3X> and web browser related to.. they have no menù..
<jameswd> join/ #lubuntu
<jameswd> I recently installed Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on a laptop. Sometimes when I try to login after a screen time out, the system seems to crash. I all can see is a black screen filled with white text output.
<jameswd> I rarely use IRC, am I doing this right?
<jameswd> Is anyone online?
<sg1999> hello how to dual boot lubuntu and win 7 64 bit?
<sg1999> hello how to dual boot lubuntu and win 7 64 bit?
<PizzaSteve> Hello everyone. How do I create a bootable USB in ubuntu? I'm running ubuntu gnome 16.10, and I want to do a fresh lubuntu install. I know there's a tool called UNetbootin, but I'm having trouble installing it. Thank you!
<wxl> hahahah pizza steve nice
<wxl> i would suggest using dd, PizzaSteve. it's a dangerous tool but it's the most reliable one i've used
<wxl> so:
<wxl>  1. download the iso
<wxl>  2. plug in your usb
<wxl>  3. figure out which /dev file points to it
<wxl>  4. `sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/path/to/usb/dev/file`
<wxl> that dev file is not the partition (so not /dev/sdb1, e.g.) but the drive (so /dev/sdb)
<PizzaSteve> Sorry I forgot to mention that I'm a novce with linux, so I often face problems with terminal commands.
<wxl> well the problem with every tool i've ever found is that they sometimes are not perfect
<wxl> !info unetbootin yakkety
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (yakkety), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<PizzaSteve> I see. Okay I'm at the 3rd step, how do I figure out which /dev file points to "it" ?
<wxl> but there's unetbootin if you want :)
<wxl> if you do `sudo parted -l` it will give you a list of every connected drive and their partitions
<wxl> i just plugged in my usb and it shows me this for the model, for example:
<wxl> Model: PNY USB 2.0 FD (scsi)
<PizzaSteve> alright, I found it. Which piece of inromation is the important one ?
<wxl> the second line after that includes the dev file you want and shows you the size, which should be much smaller than the other drives :)
<wxl> if you want to get really fancy you could do `sudo parted -l | grep -A 1 USB`
<PizzaSteve> Disk /dev/sde: 15.5GB
<wxl> there you go
<wxl> /dev/sde is what you want
<wxl> now where's the iso located at?
<PizzaSteve> home/downloads
<wxl> ok
<wxl> you can use ~ to refer to home
<wxl> what's the file called?
<wxl> and remember linux is case sensitive so you mean ~/Downloads :)
<PizzaSteve> home/a1/Downloads/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<wxl> ok so here's what you type:
<wxl> sudo dd if=/home/a1/Downloads/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sde
<wxl> then sit back and let it do it's thing :)
<wxl> one thing first though
<wxl> did you check if the iso is valid?
<PizzaSteve> not yet, gonna do it now
<wxl> you know how or do you need help with that?
<PizzaSteve> I'm going to try myself, if I encounter any difficulties i'll ask for help, thanks!
<wxl> okie dokie :)
<PizzaSteve> okay the md5sum is identical to the one in Ubuntu Hashes site
<PizzaSteve> I typed in "sudo dd if=/home/a1/Downloads/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sde"
<PizzaSteve> but nothing seems to be happenind
<PizzaSteve> happening*
<PizzaSteve> just a new blank line, and nothing happening. Is it supposed to take so long or am I missing something?
<wxl> it takes a while yes
<wxl> it will return something when it is done and report if there are errors
<PizzaSteve> alright, what's next?
<PizzaSteve> here's what it returned: https://ghostbin.com/paste/5ogpc
<wxl> that's what you wanted
<wxl> that's successful
<PizzaSteve> So that's it? I can't seem to access the USB drive anymore
<wxl> in fact if you didn't type anything else after you should be able to do `echo $?` and it should give you 0 if it succeeded
<PizzaSteve> nevermind, unmounted and plugged the usb back in and it seems fine
<wxl> yep :)
<wxl> now you're a freaking linux wizard buddy :)
<PizzaSteve> not even close, just starting to understant linux
<PizzaSteve> alright, I'm try to install lubuntu
<PizzaSteve> be back in a bit
<wxl> see you soon
<PizzaSteve> damn forgot that i have to somehow copy user tags on reddit
<wxl> hm?
<PizzaSteve> I'm backing up all the files/pics/stuff I have to an external hard drive
<PizzaSteve> And one of the things I want to back up is RES user tags for reddit
<PizzaSteve> since they're machine-bound
<PizzaSteve> not account-bound
<PizzaSteve> alright, see you in a bit
<PizzaSteve> I failed: drive error / unable to boot device
<PizzaSteve> any suggestions?
<lynorian> PizzaSteve, how many disks do you have in your computer and which did you install a bootloader to
<PizzaSteve> good catch, I have 2 more external hdd's connected
<PizzaSteve> brb, gonna try to reboot after disconnecting them
<Pizzasteve> Alright seems I messed up. The USB was recognized fine, I got into setup, and after typing in my password for encryption I get "unsafe swap space detected"
<Pizzasteve> Setup aborts. And I can't boot ubuntu anymore. On mobile currently. Smh
<Pizzasteve> http://imgur.com/NxR4R3t
<Pizzasteve> Any suggestions or ideas how can I proceed?
<wxl> did you check the image upon booting?
<Pizzasteve> If you mean the md5sum then yes
<wxl> at the grub menu there's a check you can do on the image
<wxl> so the md5sum checks for download errors
<wxl> that second check checks for copy errors
<Pizzasteve> So the "unsafe swap space" error I got means the.iso was bad?
<lynorian> I honestly do not know much about that unsafe swap space message
<wxl> it *COULD* mean that
<wxl> all sorts of weird errors happen
<wxl> however, there have been different issues in the past related to encryption over the years
<wxl> you trying to do lvm with encryption?
<Pizzasteve> Yes, but I'm skipping the encryption now to see how it goes
<PizzaSteve_> Yes, but I'm skipping the encryption now to see how it goes
<PizzaSteve_> Installation was successful, but after reboot I get some messages and I'm left with the screen being terminal
<PizzaSteve_> Something about a read only file system
<wxl> so i'll ask again: did you check the image at the grub menu?
<PizzaSteve_>  .no, I only checked md5sum
<wxl> check that next then
<wxl> could be a copy error
<PizzaSteve_> I somehow got lubuntu running, but it's extremely slow
<wxl> slow to boot or slow to run?
<PizzaSteve_> Slow to run
<wxl> what are you running?
<wxl> and on what system?
<wxl> how much ram?
<PizzaSteve_> Dell latitude e6410
<PizzaSteve> Alright I'm going to bed. Too tired, seems that my laptop is overheating in addition to all these issues.
<PizzaSteve> Thank you for your help! Bye
#lubuntu 2017-04-22
<navanc> Quick Question : Will Lubuntu 17.04 work on my Laptop [ HP Compa 6510b; 3GB ram (1x2 1x1, but I suspect one of them isn't working); 80GB Hard Drive; Intel Core 2 Duo]
<terryg> well i have high hopes for lubuntu to revive my old laptop but 3 different downloads have all left me with no internet acess
<navanc> whats your laptop's specs
<terryg> it'a dual core athlon at 1800hz ,2 gigs of ram
<terryg> defective cd drive so i needed something to install from usb stick
<navanc> Try DSL
<navanc> 50mb
<navanc> so you can use your mobile data
<terryg> DSL ?
<navanc> Damn Small Linux
<terryg> looks interesting , i might give it a shot . I've actually seen it before now that i think about it.It has ben used as a base for some trouble shooting and setup cd's
<navanc> for installing multiple live cds on a usb, use multiboot. But, remember it sometimes has trouble installing (i.e you can install any iso on the pen drive, but when you press install for eg in kali linux it won't(atleast for me))
<terryg> i really hope to get lubuntu sorted out ; it shows my wired connection as active on the laptop and running off both usb stick and live disc on my desktop but won't go to any websites
<navanc> whats the error
<navanc> code
<terryg> no server found
<terryg> like its not picking up dns
<navanc> That happened with me once, just attach an ethernet cable
<navanc> if its attached just remove it and out it back in again
<terryg> same message wired or wireless
<terryg> ok let me try that
<navanc> brb in 10 minutes
<terryg> i gotta go to sleep , thanks for help
<navanc> Isn't this supposed to be a support website
<navanc> support IRC*
<PizzaSteve> Hello everyone! I was here yesterday asking for help with making a bootable USB for lubuntu, then installing it. I was facing some issues with the installation, and apparently I did not check the ISO thoroughly.
<PizzaSteve> I  verified the md5sum, what other steps should I take to ensure my ISO file is legit? Thank you!
<PizzaSteve> So far I've checked the md5sum and sha256sum
<PizzaSteve> Any suggestions?
<PizzaSteve> Hello, can anyone help me with installin lubuntu with full disk encryption via LVM?
<PizzaSteve> When installing, I got "an unsafe swap space has been detected". I proceeded to run the trial lubuntu and use "sudo swapoff --all" in the terminal.
<PizzaSteve> Then I tried installing lubuntu again from desktop. But I got a different error "Autopartitioning using LVM failed because an error occurred while creating the volume group. Check /var/log/syslog"
<PizzaSteve> Then, I ran "sudo apt-get install lvm2", and tried installing again. This time while installing I get "Configuration of encrypted volumes failed. An error occurred while configuring encrypted volumes. The configuration has been aborted."
<PizzaSteve> I don't know where to go from here.
<Robin> Does lubuntu support nvidia 970gtx, dual monitor support?
<antis> robin, if your gfx card is supported by debian in general, you can bet it can do dual (or more) monitors.
<Robin> Never used linux before, so I didn't understand your point :)
<antis> Ah ok, sorry. Lubuntu is totally based on the "core components" (kernel, drivers etc.) from Ubuntu, which in turn is based on Debian. If you don't have experience with Linux, I would recommend to start with the stable LTS.
<antis> And… before installing, it is a good idea to boot from DVD or USB-Stick (also called the "Live-System") - then simply try to setup two monitors and see, if that works fine
<antis> robin, would you have a Lubuntu 16.04 DVD at hand, that you could plug in and start?
<stef204> hi, i have installed 17.04 on a Thinkpad laptop as my previous experience with 15.10 was great.  This time around, wifi keeps dropping, better said it refuses to connect or ping every x minutes
<stef204> it works great and then i stops working, I reboot or disconnect and reconnect wifi to network and it is fine again
<stef204> i suspect something to do with power management or laptop mode but not sure. this is very annoying.  Any suggestions?  I have seen various hacks to disable pm but does not seem to work
<stef204> perhaps I should just disable laptop mode altogether?
<tsimonq2> stef204: Is your system completely up-to-date?
<stef204> tsimonq2: yes, installed today AND totally updated it
<stef204> it could also be the module/driver iwl4965
<stef204> not sure.
<tsimonq2> stef204: Try asking in #ubuntu as this doesn't look like a Lubuntu-specific issue.
<stef204> how do i permanently disable power management?
#lubuntu 2017-04-23
<lynorian> if stef204 comes back modinfo iwl4965 I  can't see a definte answer myself
<Robin> Does lubuntu support, drawing monitor and dual monitor setup?
#lubuntu 2018-04-16
<parhelia> :\
<Irritiable|LT> egy: That program was not shipped by default.
<Irritiable|LT> As stated: I ended up downloading GNome-screenshot as a temporary.
<Jenshae> I keep getting pop-ups to fix a flash plug-in and "Run this Action now" but it doesn't complete and keeps bugging me. Anyone had this and knows how to fix it?
<mand0rla> Hi, I just turned ufw on in Lubuntu and installed Gufw. Is it really necessary, u think?
<mand0rla> Do I need to install rules or they come by default (Dropbox, etc)?
<mand0rla> ^_^¿
<halp_> hello
<halp_> anyone there heh
<halp_> hello
<shaikh> help
<tsimonq2> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaikh> dear team
<shaikh> i am new in lubuntu
<shaikh> from where i can install software in lubuntu
<tsimonq2> From Ubuntu Software, or the Lubuntu Software Center, depending on which Lubuntu release you're running.
<shaikh> i am running 17.10
<tsimonq2> So, Ubuntu Software.
<shaikh> i installed lubuntu in my laptop
<shaikh> is it ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu contains the Ubuntu Software Center.
<shaikh> after installing lubuntu, i did not find any software center
<shaikh> how to get it
<shaikh> pl help
<wxl> also "ubuntu" is essentially a particular selection of software from the ubuntu repositories, just like lubuntu. in other words, they're both ubuntu.
<lynorian> it is in the menu under system tools
<wxl> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<shaikh> i didnt find any software center in system tool
<shaikh> thanks for the link
<shaikh> now what you suggest me for this.
<wxl> there are many ways to install software. that link should give you lots of options.
<wxl> i assure you the software center is there, though :)
<shaikh> sir, i checked all option but didnt find it
<shaikh> do you have any other way to find it
<wxl> oh i guess we shipped synaptic in artful
<wxl> "synaptic package manager"
<wxl> it's in "system tools"
<shaikh> yes i have synaptic thing
<shaikh> is it the one
<wxl> oh wait no
<wxl> we do ship that
<wxl> and you can use it
<wxl> but it's not as great
<wxl> look up the menu for an item marked simply "software"
<shaikh> means it will work as software center right.
<wxl> between printers and software updater
<shaikh> means it will work as software center wright.
<wxl> they both will
<wxl> as will using command line tools
<wxl> there's many options
<shaikh> ok thanks for the help. let me check & get back to you all. thanks for the great help.
<shaikh> bye
<wxl> have fun
#lubuntu 2018-04-17
<mungkin734> what is the best secure os for 1GHz processor 2GB ram old laptop
<mungkin734> what about Kali
<mungkin734> is it possible to run Kali?
<leszek> tails
<krytarik> ##linux
<mungkin734> what do you mean by that krytarik ?
<mungkin734> I dont understand
<mungkin734> tails?
<mungkin734> I cannot talk in ##linux krytarik
<hateball> !register | mungkin734
<ubottu> mungkin734: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<hateball> mungkin734: This channel is for Lubuntu support, not distro suggestions
<paradis> == Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<paradis> https://lubuntu.net/ or https://lubuntu.me/
<krytarik> paradis: The channel topic confirms it's the latter.
<paradis> but y do search engine says otherwise?
<paradis> I mean by putting the earlier above
<krytarik> Because it does find another instance too - but it's not the official one.
<krytarik> And search rankings don't necessarily take into account what's official or not.
<paradis> who is tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu's Release Manager.
<krytarik> Mooore!
<Thedarkb-X40> "Set an application to open Symbolic Link files"
<Thedarkb-X40> Bleh
<Thedarkb-X40> Why's this happening?
#lubuntu 2018-04-18
<paradis> I recently tried to download windows 10 iso and the file is only 64.0kb
<paradis> it mentioned that it is raw image
<paradis> but then after a few hours I visited the website again and try to download another but now the file size is 4.4GB
<paradis> what happened?
<paradis> is it me or is it the website or malware or anything?
<paradis> I used newly installed lubuntu 17.10.1
<diogenes_> paradis, didn't you know? windows is malware
<JohnDoe71rus> paradis: https://mereorthodoxy.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/54353572.jpg :)
<diogenes_> JohnDoe71rus, squidward didn't believe in magic :)
<JohnDoe71rus> he is not squidward
<diogenes_> ik, I'm talking about that specific episode
<paradis> diogenes_: what do you mean? I downloaded it from microsoft.com
<paradis> I'm really dumb
<diogenes_> paradis, I mean that windows itself is malware combined with spyware and adware, no matter when you get it from
<diogenes_> even if microsoft will hend it over to you personally it will still be malware
<JohnDoe71rus> and ubuntu with addware search not malware?
<paradis> you know you make have a headache rite
<paradis> make me
<paradis> I have a headache
<diogenes_> JohnDoe71rus, at least you can switch it off
<diogenes_> and it's open source
<JohnDoe71rus> you can not use windows. it's free world
<paradis> but almost every software use windows
<diogenes_> it depends, if you love freedom or you fin yourself perfectly well being under control and enslaved
<diogenes_> find*
<diogenes_> paradis, every software has an alternative
<paradis> lol
<diogenes_> almost every
<JohnDoe71rus> then you use MacOS
<paradis> is MacOS better?
<diogenes_> that's even better, it's like you pay money to be fooled and mistreated when you decide to use MacOS
<JohnDoe71rus> MacOS is more  control and enslaved
<diogenes_> it's like when you have to choose between two evils, you choose the lesser one, then better go with MS than with MacOS
<Harel> there enybody here?
<Harel> ??
<Harel> hellooo??
<diogenes_> hi
<Harel> someone can help me?
<Harel> omeone can help me?
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Harel> thenks..
<Harel> I just install Lubuntu and it's work good and fast. I just have one problem, when I reboot it's taking 10 minuts until the OS is up
<wxl> you have a fresh lubuntu install with nothing else installed?
<Harel> yes
<wxl> and how much ram/cpu you have?
<diogenes_> Harel, run: inxi -Fxrc0
<diogenes_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Harel> pntium 4 cpu and 512 RAM
<wxl> that's pretty darn strapped
<wxl> my guess is you have low speed ram and a low speed hard drive too
<wxl> none of that helps
<wxl> add more, get an ssd, and you'll make a big difference
<diogenes_> Harel, with those specs, you need to install antix OS and it will run just fine
<Harel> look befor the install I had  mint 9 and the it took around 1 minut to restart
<diogenes_> Harel, ok run: systemd-analyze blame
<diogenes_> and you will see which processes take up longer time to load
<Harel>    9min 148ms dev-sda1.device     7min 29.186s gpu-manager.service     7min 29.136s ondemand.service     7min 29.117s pppd-dns.service     7min 29.103s grub-common.service     7min 29.056s rsyslog.service     7min 28.970s avahi-daemon.service          15.226s apparmor.service           9.990s ModemManager.service           9.518s NetworkManager-wait-online.service           9.397s snapd.service           8.518s systemd-udevd.service 
<diogenes_> oh my god
<diogenes_> yeah, I don't have that much life to wait till such a system boots up XD
<genii> What is this running on, some Pentium 1 ?
<Harel> 4
<diogenes_> Harel, maybe the hard drive is dying?
<genii> I'd check dmesg for I/O things
<Harel> i'd check that
<Harel> and its look fine
<Harel> sory abuot my english
<Harel> i alredy checked that
<diogenes_> Harel, did you install with IDE or AHCI driver?
<genii> I'd hazard a guess then that it's choking at dev-sda1.device for so long because it needs to use swap but it's not available yet
<Harel> I don't know
<Harel> maybe I will return to linux mint
<Harel> :(
<wxl> Harel: if the issue is somehow related to systemd, Cindy's supposed to go to it, so that may be why you hadn't experienced issues there
<wxl> tl;dr mint may not save you
<Harel> wxl sooo... what do I need to do?
<Harel> there is a forum that I can ask there?
<krytarik> Yes, ##hardware
<Harel> can you sand me link?
<krytarik> Yes, "/join ##hardware"
<Harel> krytarik its not hardware problem
<krytarik> Oh?  I thought that was well established by now.
<Harel> thanks krytarik.. I will install mint again
<krytarik> Cool - like wxl indicated, good luck!
<mvdct> Hi all. Apologies if this goes horribly wrong. I'm more of a forum rather than a IRC person. I've been using Lubuntu for a while on an old Samsung N110. Then got hit by the Intel Mobile Graphics 945 issues with Kernel 4.13 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1724639). What versions of Lubuntu can I use which are free of this issue and/or when will new issue free versions become available? Thanks in advance.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724639 in openSUSE "Bug in Kernel 4.13 : Intel Mobile Graphics 945 shows 80 % black screen" [Critical,Confirmed]
<krytarik> mvdct: Did you try the workaround mentioned there yet though?
<mvdct> hi. yes. thanks. it works (after a fashion).... I just wondered if Lubuntu was using kernel 4.15 or 4.16 any time soon?
<krytarik> !info linux-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.15.16 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 14 kB
<krytarik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule - so in a week. :)
<mvdct> Thanks krytarik. I saw signs of "BB" on other pages... But only "april". The 26th?! Fab. I can wait for that. Thank you muchly.
<krytarik> Welcome. :)
#lubuntu 2018-04-19
<ptetteh227> hi
<ptetteh227> I don't know if this is a right place to ask my lubuntu question
<wxl> if it's support related, it is
<JohnDoe3> I have a problem with the transparency of the conky. but I do not know who is to blame for this. conky, xcompmgr or openbox (dock area). normal https://imgur.com/a/slmdk but ineed dock https://imgur.com/a/cQPXo lubuntu 18.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> diogenes_: do you use conky?
<diogenes_> JohnDoe_71Rus, hehe, i'm too grown up for conky
<JohnDoe_71Rus> how old are you? if no secret
<diogenes_> 31
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hehe 36
<diogenes_> and you still need those fancy stuff on your screen? XD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> i need info https://imgur.com/a/cQPXo
<diogenes_> why you need it?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> because i need to know :)
<diogenes_> тогда уж лучше конки от cairo-dock :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кайро тяжелый. plank легче. Cairo-dock is heavy. the plank is lighter
<diogenes_> for your system it's not heavy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> this is one of the systems. I use a flash drive on different machines
<diogenes_> ok I see
<JohnDoe_71Rus> The problem with the transparency conky. but only if own_window_type dock or panel
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я не знаю в чем проблема, коньки, xcompmgк или так реализована dock область в openbox
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *xcompmgr
<diogenes_> I was using a lot of those kind of applets in the past, in my youth :) but now i don't like anything on my screen, it's just the wallpaper and that's it, now even panel, only notification area in one small corner and it is hidden all the time.
<diogenes_> do you like Evghenyi Volnov?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I don't know him
<florence> Hello, it's my first day with Lubuntu!
<krytarik> Welcome!
<florence> Thank you! I never thought my almost retired pc could go so fast in 2018
<dannax> Hi!, the sound from my laptop doesn't work... an Intel Corporation 7 Series/C216
<dannax> Does anybody had troubles with the same model?
<wxl> dannax: i doubt anyone here has that exact same model but i'm sure we can figure this out. give me the results (use a pastebin) of `lspci -nnk`
<dannax> wxl, https://pastebin.com/ELhRar44
<wxl> one sec dannax
<wxl> dannax: did you check `alsamixer` to see if anything was muted?
<dannax> Yes I did
<wxl> give me the results also of `lsmod` and `aplay -l`
<wxl> aaaaand `cat /proc/asound/card*/codec* | grep Codec` too
<dannax> wxl, lsmod https://pastebin.com/RA7mr5H0
<dannax> wxl, https://pastebin.com/FNr34zU6
<wxl> dannax: what laptop do you have again?
<dannax> wxl, an HP Pavilion Dv6
<wxl> wow this one is perplexing
<dannax> wxl, hahaha yes it is, does `hda-jack-retask` sounds familiar?
<wxl> yeah i saw that but i'm not sure it's legit
<wxl> oh i take it back. that's probably good. it's an alsa thing
<wxl> unfortunately i can't really help walk you through it :/
<dannax> well, lets see if it works, brb
<wxl> it should be in the standard ubuntu repos tho
<wxl> you should not need the ppa (which i generally don't recommend)
<wxl> i think if you install alsa-tools and also-tools-gui it should give you an HDAJackRetask menu item
<wxl> dannax: ^^
<dannax> wxl, gonna try with alsa-tools-gui, already have alsa-tools but it is not included
<wxl> that's the one dannax
<wxl> this is from the package list:
<wxl> /usr/share/applications/hdajackretask.desktop
<wxl> i don't think it has a manpage so note /usr/share/doc/alsa-tools-gui/hdajackretask/README.gz
<dannax> wxl, well, good news, its working now! I did this http://blog.incognitech.in/beats-audio-on-ubuntu-hp-envy-15/
<wxl> dannax: using alsa-tools-gui didn't work?
<wxl> or maybe that's what you did do
<wxl> given the note at the bottom
<wxl> the reason i ask is because ppas are not supported. at any momemt they can and have disappeared or completely block support for future versions. staying with something canonical (lowercase c, mind you) is going to be the best long term solution
<dannax> wxl, I did it, just install the alsa-tools-gui, then I got the HDAJackRetask option on the menu, just override the config (no idea what I did), and now its working
<dannax> no pap needed
<wxl> good
<wxl> glad we got you fixed
<dannax> wxl, thanks!
<wxl> that is not something i've ever had to deal with before!
<wxl> apparently it's a beats audio thing :/
<dannax> wxl, yes, it is a beats audio mess :D
<wxl> :)
<[itchy]> hi i had some newbie question. i am on ubuntu and i want to make a bootable usb with lubuntu. i tried to do this from a windows computer few days ago and it was giving me problems. so trying with a ubuntu. is there any recommended software/method of doing this?
<[itchy]> i seem to have mkisofs, about to give it a try with that
#lubuntu 2018-04-20
<Thedarkb-X40> Since I installed Mesa utils, youtube videos won't play.
<Thedarkb-X40> help.
<Thedarkb-X40> I'll try a reboot
<Irritiable|LT> Mesa utils shouldn't be causing issues like that.
<JohnDoe1> https://imgur.com/a/H30YMCM no kvirc icon at panel and window. tray and plank show icon lubuntu 18.04
<paradis> when will lubuntu 18 will be released
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 26 april
<egy> When I lock my desktop screen, I get a blank screen when I get back and I have to restart lightdm service from another tty, which closes all my windows
<egy> here's the log of `systemctl status lightdm.service`. I think the last line is interesting: https://ghostbin.com/paste/7cwyz
<ryan-c> I'm at the point where I really need to do a reinstall this weekend - am I better off installing 17.10 and then upgrading to 18.04 when it comes out, installing the 18.04 beta, or using the daily?
<diogenes_> I'd use 16.04 up until 2021
<ryan-c> Why?
<ryan-c> I'd rather just use Stretch if I'm going to install something that isn't fresh.
<diogenes_> ryan-c, it depends what your needs from an OS are
<diogenes_> either being on the bleeding edge or you prefer stability and so on
<ryan-c> I prefer stability, and have mostly had good luck even with fairly recent *buntu LTS releases. (my current system is 14.04 and has become unstable due to bad configuration choices I made)
<ryan-c> I really like being able to do an install and use it for 3-5 years before having to do a fresh install.
<diogenes_> so do i
<mand0lin> Hi there. I'm gonna read a book that needs Kali Linux installed. Can I combine it with lubuntu or just install kali?
<wxl> mand0lin: you could probably do it with lubuntu but you'd need to install all the tools that are built into kali and there may be version mismatches so ymmv
<mand0lin> thanks wxl
<wxl> mand0lin: kali is a security-focused distro and so they may have patches that we dno't
<mand0lin> can I still do usual stuff with kali? I really enjoy lubuntu
<wxl> well you could run kali in a vm in lubuntu
<wxl> probably more appropriate anyways
<wxl> that said kali is debian based so your experience will be similar to lubuntu in many ways
<wxl> https://docs.kali.org/policy/kali-linux-relationship-with-debian <<< mostly it's debian testing except a few forks
<wxl> i will say the list of tools you'll need to install in lubuntu are ridiculous https://tools.kali.org/tools-listing
<mand0lin> I'd like to have Kali and lubuntu on different PC's just in case I f+++ up with Kali...I've heard it's easy
<wxl> that said, i'd suggest getting a virtual machine and running kali in that, inside your lubuntu install, at least assuming you have the ram
<mand0lin> ok thanks wxl
<wxl> so you could do something like this:
<wxl>  1. install kali in a vm
<wxl>  2. take a snapshot
<wxl>  3. do some upgrades to kali
<wxl>  4. take a snapshot
<wxl>  5. do something that creates a problem
<wxl> at that point, you have the option of reverting back to the state of #2 or #4, which might help determine where you went wrong. in that way, it's a good tool for learning
<mand0lin> ok. I'm finishing a book on python and then I'll try Kali (it appears in abook called black hat python)
<wxl> you mean grey hat python? cuz that's a great book
<wxl> oh no you mean black hat. haven't read that one. i think i've got the epub laying around though. same author.
<mand0lin> well i've found black hat python
<mand0lin> i didn't know there was grey hat as well :)
<wxl> i think grey hat was first
<mand0lin> so this author is getting rogue as time goes by (?) XD
<mand0lin> I'll check it
<mand0lin> thanks wxl
<wxl> grey hat is more based on reverse engineering
<wxl> black hat is actually more offensive security
<wxl> you can look at grey hat as a programming security book where as black hat is more of an operational security book
<wxl> anyways have fun :)
<mand0lin> thanks, appreciate your help
<wxl> no problem
#lubuntu 2018-04-21
<usrshv> Hi! The "not asked on login" option in the user settings is safe enough - to not do tweak system security settings about external zone?
<egy> Where can I file a bug ?
#lubuntu 2018-04-22
<Teggun> Hello, is there any way to make the super key open up the taskbar menu, while still being able to use other hotkeys that use another key with the super key, for example Super + R to open run program prompt?
<tsimonq2> No.
<Teggun> Dang, alright.
<paradis> my english are not bad
<paradis> my english are bad
<Omega> Hi, i saw lubuntu for raspberry pi 2 but i dont know if is good or so good for the raspberry pi 3b+ ?
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm having some issues with when I close my lid.
<Thedarkb-X40> Well, when I reopen it, it opens the display settings dialog.
#lubuntu 2019-04-15
<tribalzen> Hello everyone
<jrussouw> hi all
<jrussouw> i am using ubuntu 18.04.2 is it worth to upgrade to 18.10
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> If everything is working well with 18.04.2, I don't see any reason to upgrade
<lubot> <Marcelo Pugliesi> Unless you want to use lxqt
<jrussouw> ok thx i pay a lot for data in south africa and my system is very good to me
<mxm> Bonjour
<apt-ghetto> Bonjour, s'il te plaît utilise l'anglais.
<mxm> OH sorry I thought it was a french speaking chan
<mxm> (but now that you say it....
<apt-ghetto> No problem, we have a spanish and portuguese support channel, if you prefer it over english
<mxm> English will do :)
<player1> hi guys
<player1> I installed lubuntu to an old laptop,but when I boot I see a white screen and I can move cursor,nothing else appears on screen
<player1> how to fix this?
<player1> anyone has any idea about my problem?
<player1> hey guys anyone has lubuntu 18 10+
<wxl> you probably have some video problem
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> did you try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 ?
<wxl> let's try to do some really quick thing.. hit ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7.. does it help?
<player1> wxl now i reinstall lubuntu 18.10
<player1> it takes time
<player1> should I click control alt F1 or continue install?
<wxl> well there's no use bothering with that until you have an install from which to check
<wxl> tests don't produce good results when you mess up all the variables
<player1> wxl do you know  a good browser for lubuntu 18.10?
<player1> I used mozilla but it is very slow
<player1> and video dont play well
<wxl> it's as fast as any other modern browser
<wxl> ALL modern browsers are ultimately slow because the modern web requires a ridiculous amount of resources
<diogenes_> player1, try falkon.
<player1> ok thanks
<wxl> falkon is an up and coming solution
<diogenes_> the best so far.
<wxl> we were originally going to include it in 18.10 but had several problems that kept us from doing so
<player1> when I install lubuntu should I see any message on screen? I see a dark conslole window says Lubuntu installer and nothing appears inside this window
<player1> is it normal?
<wxl> it doesn't sound normal
<wxl> can you take a picture?
<player1> no
<wxl> with a phone maybe/
<player1> I installed already the lubuntu and I reinstall it
<diogenes_> player1, what distro had installed prior to lubuntu?
<player1> lubuntu 18.10 and reinstall 18.10
<player1> over it
<player1> I use live dvd
<player1> to replace partition
<diogenes_> so lubuntu is the first distro on this hdd?
<player1> yes
<diogenes_> and why did you re-install?
<player1> because lubuntu 18.10 was showing a white screen and a cursor after reboot
<player1> and nothing else
<player1> so I used the live DVD to boot
<diogenes_> but it did boot in live mode properly?
<player1> yes
<diogenes_> and did it update while installing?
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso? and did you check it for defects when booting?
<diogenes_> you had internet connection?
<player1> I didn t have internet so I moved pc somewhere with internet
<player1> now I pressed install Lubuntu and wait
<player1> to see what happens
<diogenes_> player1, install it without internet because some updates might have altered it.
<player1> I go to eat now
<player1> ok guys I finished reinstalling
<player1> now I try to reboot and says many errors
<player1> I wait to be fixed
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the iso? and did you check it for defects when booting?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you send a picture?
<player1> now I boot
<player1> I wait and see some messages
<player1> and wait to boot
<wxl> player1: did you check the hashes of the iso? and did you check it for defects when booting? if you don't answer the questions you're asked, it's hard for us to provide help.
<player1> what is the hashes
<player1> the iso is ok
<player1> Idont know what are the hashes
<wxl> how do you know that the iso is ok?
<wxl> how did you check it?
<player1> I installed it
<player1> and says everything ok
<player1> but now it says SQUASHFS error: etc etc
<wxl> that's not checking it
<player1> what is squashfs error
<player1> it says this
<wxl> note the warning here:
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.1/retrieving_the_image.html#downloading-the-image-via-http
<wxl> that's checking the hashes of the iso
<wxl> and then here is the option to check the disc for defects:
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3/installation.html#starting-the-installer
<wxl> as the warning says, ONE BIT of variation can lead to all sorts of weird problems no one else has (and no one else has squashfs errors)
<player1> I used same image I think to another pc
<player1> I am not sure if it was the same
<wxl> that means little
<player1> but live dvd boots ok without any problems
<player1> now i try to boot without live dvd
<wxl> that means little
<player1> to see
<player1> I wait to boot
<player1> same problem a white screen
<wxl> follow the instructions to check the iso and to check the media
<player1> and a mouse cursor
<wxl> do that first
<player1> I dont think I have an iso file I burned it to liveDVD and deleted it
<player1> maybe if I search
<wxl> you can at least do the check disc for defects
<player1> wxl I did chkdsk and said found no errors
<wxl> player1: you mean you booted the image and selected "check disc for defects?"
<player1> yes
<player1> from live dvd
<player1> I choosed
<player1> check disk for defects
<player1> and said no errors found
<player1> now I see a white screen and a cursor, I can move cursor
<wxl> this is in the live system?
<player1> no
<player1> I booted
<player1> without live
<player1> and it is a white screen and a cursor
<wxl> and if you do ctrl-alt-f1 then ctrl-alt-f7?
<player1> then there is a terminal
<player1> all screen
<player1> without prompt
<player1> it is an underscore blinking
<player1> and no text
<wxl> when you go to ctrl-alt-f1 is there a login screen?
<player1> it is a white screen and a cursor I can move
<wxl> when you hit ctrl-alt-f1??? the same with ctrl-alt-f2?
<player1> wait to see
<player1> control alt f2 shows login:
<wxl> ok login
<wxl> then do `sudo service sddm restart`
<wxl> does that get you to the login screen?
<player1> again a white screen
<player1> and a cursor I can move
<player1> is there any way to stop xrandr or something/
<player1> that shows white screen
<player1> when I click contrl alt f2 it has a terminal full screen, I typed ls -la
<player1> it works
<player1> should I type something in terminal?
<player1> I typed sudo apt-get update
<player1> wait to finish
<player1> now I typed sudo apt-get upgrade and wait
<player1> to finish
<player1> maybe it downloads the missing files
<player1> I wait if this fixes my laptop
<player1> is there a way to install latest linux kernel for 32bit by command line?
<player1> ok it downloads a lot of missing packages, maybe it will work later
<player1> I will wait to finish
<player1> the control alt f2 was the solution
<player1> wxl there was a message and said continue without installing grub and I pressed ok, is it good or bad not to install grub?
<player1> in fact I wanted to install grub but i pressed ok
<player1> I didnt know how to choose different
<player1> I have linux kernel 4.18, should i install a later version/
<player1> ?
<player1> my terminal works ok but my gui has only a white screen
<player1> what should I download to fix gui
<wxl> player1: sorry got pulled away from my desk. do you have an internet connection?
<player1> yes
<player1> my terminal is working fine
<player1> only my gui does not working
<wxl> could you do `pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log && pastebinit -i /var/log/syslog` and give me the resulting urls?
<player1> I type this in terminal?
<wxl> also i just want to be 100% clear: you DO NOT see a login screen, right?
<wxl> yes
<wxl> it will return two urls
<player1> I dont see a login screen in gui only a white screen
<player1> in terminal I typed only the first line before &&  and says
<player1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SK7TGb9zmH/
<player1> wait the second
<wxl> the && would have done them all together but whatever XD
<wxl> wth???? [   187.091] (II) RADEON(0): Setting screen physical size to 338 x 211
<player1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rBJwhqHHXG/
<player1> how to fix this
<wxl> i don't know. that's the world's smallest screen hahahha
<player1> my screen is 15'' widescreen
<wxl> player1: do you know how to add kernel parameters in grub?
<player1> no I could not install grub
<player1> I pressed ok continue without install grub
<wxl> um well then it wouldn't boot at all X'''''''D
<wxl> anyways when you're booting hold down shift and see if you don't get to a grub screen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Mostly he won't right. He selected to not install grub. Or is there any magic going on here? XD
<wxl> so what bootloader is there going to be? the magic wizard gandalf maybe
<player1> wait
<player1> I will reboot
<wxl> whoa https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/376
<lynorian> rebooting without a bootloader is not a good idea
<player1> wxl I have a grub screen
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> so what bootloader is there going to be? the magic wizard gandalf maybe], I would prefer dumbledore
<wxl> player1: great :) so do you know how to add kernel parameters?
<player1> no what should I type
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @player1 [<player1> wxl I have a grub screen], Woah! The magic of walter!! Everyone. Bend the knee.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @player1 [<player1> no what should I type], There should be instruction to edit the commands. I guess you will have to press e
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Then add 'nomodeset' before --quiet. Without inverted commas.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/19486/how-do-i-add-a-kernel-boot-parameter], Yeah follow this. Easier.
<wxl> oh this one is even better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<player1> wxl grub has 4 options
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> 4? Is your system in dual boot?
<player1> *Ubuntu    Advanced Options for Ubuntu  MemTest86+, memtest86+,serial console 115200
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Can you name which is the 3rd option?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Ohh okay. Fine.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Edit the 1st option.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oh this one is even better https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions], Follow this.
<player1> wxl I pressed e and I am stack what do I type next
<player1> I dont know how to continue
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Stuck? Can't you edit lines of the option?
<wxl> Go down to the line starting with linux and add: nomodeset
<player1> wait a little because I pressed reboot and I must return to grub
<player1> I cannot catch grub it goes to lubuntu fast
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> try again :)
<wxl> just reboot and bash shift
<player1> ok I am in grub
<player1> pressed e
<player1> then where do I type nomodeset
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> Go down to the line starting with linux and add: nomodeset], now this.
<wxl> at the end
<player1> after quiet splash res etc?
<player1> I typed nomodeset in the end of line
<player1> ok?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yup! fine
<player1> now what do Ido
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> now boot it. There must be instruction at bottom
<player1> control x?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> yeah!
<player1> ok I pressed control x and wait to reboot
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> see if this gives also gives white screen
<player1> no
<player1> this logins
<player1> perfect
<player1> goes to login screen
<player1> now how to fix my resolution?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> That's it then. but you will have to make the change permanent. wxl will tell you how to do it.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @player1 [<player1> now how to fix my resolution?], There must be an option in monitor settings for fixing resolution.
<player1> ok I think nomodeset was the problem
<player1> the solution I mean
<player1> now if I reboot it will be lost?
<wxl> no let's make it permanent
<player1> oh I rebooted again and I lost nomodeset
<wxl> you have to make it permanent
<wxl> it's ok
<player1> I must reboot again with nomodeset
<wxl> you don't HAVE to
<wxl> you could also go to ctrl-alt-f2 at the white screen to do what we need to do
<player1> ok
<player1> I m in terminal now
<wxl> one second
<wxl> good we ship nano
<wxl> so do this:
<wxl> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<wxl> that should open up a file
<player1> ok I am in
<wxl> go to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line
<wxl> and add nomodeset to the end
<wxl> so you should have something like:
<wxl> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<player1> nomodeset before resume?
<wxl> or after
<player1> ok I added in the end
<wxl> now hit ctrl-x
<wxl> it will ask you if you want to save.. say yes
<wxl> then run:
<wxl> sudo update-grub
<wxl> and when that's done:
<wxl> sudo shutdown -r now
<player1> now how can I see my native resolution and set it as default?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> just go to monitor settings and change there.
<player1> where are the monitor settings?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> in the menu at the bottom left
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html
<player1> ok I ll try to find
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.10/monitor_settings.html], This link will be helpful
<player1> is there any command line way
<wxl> not the easiest of ones XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> type 'lxqt-config-monitor' in terminal without quotes
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also wxl how are you so good with links? I was just typing menu>preferences>monitor settings and in the meantime you came up with the appropriate link from manual!! How do you do it?
<wxl> cuz i know that @lynorian has documented almost everything XD
<player1> now i want to change language in English/greek with alt-shift
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> wxl Sure she has and deserves credit but you being so easy and fast with link that's magic for me. *Bends the knee*
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @player1 [<player1> now i want to change language in English/greek with alt-shift], https://manual.lubuntu.me/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Also player1 don't always keep asking everything bro. Just google up a bit you will find all your answers. Not meaning that don't come to this chat but try to workout small things language and resolutions on your own sometimes. It's fun.
<wxl> heh XD
<player1> ok thanks a lot
<wxl> don't listen to him player1.. it's ok to ask here
<player1> you solved me my white screen
<wxl> BUT it is fun to figure it out yourself :)
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> BUT it is fun to figure it out yourself :)], +1
<player1> ok now I install falcon
<wxl> fal*K*on
<xpkill23> hi
<player1> can I add some programs in the down bar?
<lynorian> player1 on the panel you mean
<xpkill23> which prgramm can testing hardware
<xpkill23> wait
<lynorian> drag the programs to the quick launch area from the hardware
<wxl> xpkill23: whatcha wanna test?
<player1> ok I use falkon
<xpkill23> hardware
<player1> my screen is 1024x768 but it still looks stretched
<wxl> xpkill23: what hardware?
<xpkill23> cpu
<xpkill23> besste lubuntu
<wxl> !info stress | xpkill23
<ubottu> xpkill23: stress (source: stress): tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2 (bionic), package size 17 kB, installed size 48 kB
<xpkill23> thank you very much
<wxl> np
<xpkill23> name pack
<wxl> stress
<xpkill23> play test command
<xpkill23> newbie
<wxl> open the terminal
<wxl> read the manpage:
<wxl> man stress
<xpkill23> man in another language
<wxl> it's a linux command
<xpkill23> pack in
<wxl> it doesn't come in another language
<xpkill23> englisch
<wxl> just like "ls" is only ever "ls"
<wxl> here's a more extensive explanation https://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/11/stress-test-your-ubuntu-computer-with-stress/
<xpkill23> thankl you
<xpkill23> command test
<xpkill23> simple
<wxl>  1. find the number of cores you have
<wxl>  2. stress -c n
<wxl> where n is the number of course you have
<xpkill23> one
<wxl> stress -c 1
<xpkill23> stress: FAIL: [3840] (244) unrecognized option: -cpu
<npo> it's -c not -cpu
<xpkill23> stress: info: [3842] dispatching hogs: 1 cpu, 0 io, 0 vm, 0 hdd
<npo> now your computer should be getting hogged
<xpkill23> nice
<xpkill23>  result ?
<npo> you tell us :)?
#lubuntu 2019-04-16
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I just ran 'stress --cpu 4 --io 4 --vm 2 --vm-bytes 2G --timeout 16s' the screen flickered once or twice during the run.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Not in every run tho. Once in a 4-5 runs. You need to stress it on some specific parameters?
<xpkill23> failed run completed in 2087s
<gmichel3> Hello, fresh install of Lubuntu 18.10, I installed Netbeans and when I run it after the loading screen it just quits, I get no error code on the terminal.
<gmichel3> Any ideas?
<wxl> you run it in the terminal and nothing is output?
<gmichel3> That's right wxl
<gmichel3> Googling around all I found was something related to Netbeans (on Ubuntu 18.04) trying to use jdk11 when it should use jdk8. My installation seems to use jdk8 (it was one of the dependencies).
<wxl> yeah i don't know but it's likely not a *l*ubuntu issue. you might want to ask over at #ubuntu and see if they have ideas
<gmichel3> Alright, I will do that. Thanks!
<wxl> good luck
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/P5
<wxl> oops wrong channel XD
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @wxl [<wxl> oops wrong channel XD], Ack
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It's okay. We won't hate you for that. XD
<xpkill23> 3
<cheburnet> hi, I'm going to try 19.04, where can I look up known issues?
<cheburnet> what's the purpose of verifying md5sum if you get it over plain http which may be tempered
<teward> cheburnet: you have to verify the ISO is downloaded fully, the hash sums will identify that, and if you get the ISOs from an official mirror you can be fairly certain those aren't 'tampered with'
<teward> cheburnet: there's a slew of known issues fir 19.04 though, but I don't know if there's one all inclusive list of known issues
<cheburnet> teward: but if my router is hacked because the firmware is old and my provider uses simple standard passwords
<cheburnet> and dns is hijacked...
<teward> then get a new router.
<cheburnet> I'm a bum :-)
<teward> if you think *that* paranoid then you either need to
<teward> (a) fix the problem
<teward> (b) not download anything
<teward> and if B is your choice, then I can't help you nor can anyone else
<cheburnet> I may download via torrent or https, should help
<teward> HTTPS won't help you :P
<teward> torrent might
<teward> but last I heard there was no 19.04 torrents yet
<cheburnet> teward: but certificate is hard to hijack even if you control dns I think
<teward> cheburnet: keep telling yourself that.
 * teward is an IT Security guy and knows a few mechanisms that could be used to 'hijack' a site with DNS MITM and expoliting a vuln to drop a new trusted root CA into your browser and then 'appear' as a valid site
<cheburnet> teward: thank you, will dnssec help if it is provided by ubuntu dns servers?
<teward> and if your router is seriously that old that you're afraid of hijacking and such like this you're SOL
<teward> because there's a billion ways to circumvent the 'protections' that exist
<teward> DNSSEC only helps if it's enabled
<teward> and it's not for ubuntu.com
<teward> or its subdomains
<teward> *most* domains in the world don't have DNSSEC enabled
<teward> (L)Ubuntu's included it seems
<cheburnet> I tried to enable it for the domain I own, but subtomains that don't have it enabled got broken if using 1.1.1.1, 8.8.8.8 works fine with unprotected subdomains
<teward> and now we're drifting into the world of offtopic chatter
<cheburnet> teward: thank you for your help
<teward> cheburnet: the only OTHER thing you could do possibly
<teward> is to check the cryptosigs on the ISOs against the known good keys
<teward> but again you'd have to trust you're getting the proper keys from Ubuntu to test against for verification
<teward> (I say Ubuntu, i just use that as an umbrella term in this case for all the variants0
<teward> but if you don't trust *that* either then you're out of luck.
<player1> hi guys, yesterday I installed lubuntu 18.10 and I boot with nomodeset, it boots ok but my screen resolution is stuck in 1024x768, I have WXGA screen with resolution 1280x800 but I cannot find this in monitor settings
<lubot> <aptghetto> nomodeset is more or less a "solution of last resort"
<player1> whenever I click monitor settings has 1024x768, how to change this in 1280x800?
<teward> by getting proper drivers rather than using nomodeset.  nomodeset is a "solution of last resort" when all other solutions ahve failed.
<player1> whenever I login with live dvd my resolution seems to be ok
<lubot> <aptghetto> what shows `lspci -nnk | grep -A3 "\[03..\]:"`?
<player1> wait to check this
<player1> I must go to other room
<player1> it says ATI MOBILITY RADEON RS300M
<player1> aptghetto it says AMD/ATI RS300M [Mobility Radeon 9100 IGP[103c:006b]
<player1> aptghetto it says kernel modules;radeonfb,radeon
<player1> aptghetto did you see my message?
<lubot> <teward001> probably has, but you need patience
<player1> ok
<lubot> <aptghetto> I see *the* message
<lubot> <teward001> :P
<player1> so is any way to set screen resolution in 1280x800
<lubot> <aptghetto> Your graphic card should run with the normal radeon driver
<player1> it runs ok with live dvd
<lubot> <aptghetto> Make first `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`, check also, that radeon is installed with `dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-ati`
<player1> I go to check this and I come back later
<player1> aptghetto it says xserver-xorg-v 1:18.1.0-1 i386
<lubot> <aptghetto> beginning with `ii`?
<player1> yes
<player1> ii
<lubot> <aptghetto> reboot your system, edit your grub entry, pressing key "E" and delete the word "nomodeset", then boot the system
<player1> if I do this it shows white screen
<lubot> <aptghetto> That may be, but then we can check the logs
<player1> ok wait to do this
<player1> aptghetto I did it and booted in white screen
<lubot> <aptghetto> Press CTRL+ALT+F5 and login
<player1> aptghetto I pressed control alt f2 and I am logged in in terminal
<player1> what should I type
<lubot> <aptghetto> then execute `grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log`
<lubot> <aptghetto> Maybe there is some error in your display server
<cheburnet> I had lubuntu 18.10 and after I installed nvidia drivers and did an apt upgrade it won't boot. I flashed 19.04 on a pendrive but it doesn't boot in safe graphics mode too. It prints "Booting in blind mode" as usual but nothing else is printed.
<lubot> <aptghetto> Otherwise `sudo apt install mesa-utils && glxinfo | grep "OpenGL version"`
<cheburnet> it seems to not be hanging but blind typing commands like systemctl start display-manager doesn't help
<player1> aptghetto wait to do this
<cheburnet> if I edit grub loader it says "file=/cdrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed" <- shouldn't cdrom be something else on my pendrive?
<cheburnet> I tried burning with both dd and etcher
<cheburnet> pressting ctrl + alt + del flashes the light on the pendrive but doesn't reboot the system
<player1> aptghetto first command with Xorg.0.log shows error
<lubot> <aptghetto> I hope, you will tell us more details about the xorg errors
<cheburnet> also I get "file "/boot/" not found" before grub menu appears, I use rEFInd on the HDD and boot from it into pendrive grub
<cheburnet> I doubt I have any physicall tty, but how else can I troubleshoot the boot process? I have anothe machine and a phone -- may I use them to debug the booting process?
<player1> aptghetto wait to do this
<player1> aptghetto WW warning EE error NI not implemented (??) unknown[62.128](II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<lubot> <aptghetto> This are normal messages
<player1> aptghetto now I must reboot with nomodeset to connect to internet and install mesa-utils?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Not yet
<player1> if I boot without nomodeset I cannot connect to internet
<player1> I am offline
<lubot> <aptghetto> Yes, I understand
<lubot> <aptghetto> But first I like to see your log files of sddm
<player1> ok how to create this log
<lubot> <aptghetto> Go back, and type `cd` to be sure, that you are in your home directory, then type `journalctl -b -u sddm > sddm.log`
<lubot> <aptghetto> This should create a file in your home directory and then you can reboot your system
<player1> wait I go to do this
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then please upload the file to pastebin and share the link, so we can have a look at it … And post also your OpenGL version
<player1> aptghetto it says -bash: sddm.log Permission Denied
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then you are not in your home directory or you have your home directory messed up
<player1> in prompt it says blahblah.../home$
<lubot> <aptghetto> `cd ~`
<player1> wait I will do this
<player1> aptghetto ok I did it I opened this file with nano
<player1> what line should I post from this log
<lubot> <aptghetto> Post the whole log file to a pastebin site and share the link, check also that there are no sensitive data before posting
<lubot> <aptghetto> I will be offline soon
<player1> aptghetto I need sometime to do this
<player1> how to paste bin this
<lubot> <aptghetto> Like this morning: `pastebinit -i ~/sddm.log`
<player1> wait
<lubot> <aptghetto> No, I go now
<lubot> <aptghetto> But I will see it later
<player1> aptghetto my url is /p/X4vbzsQYvG
<cheburnet> How to apport to submit booting information about a hanging boot of 19.04?
<cheburnet> *use apport
<cheburnet> I see "Started Set console scheme." on tty1 and no serious errors in the logs
<player1> why lubuntu 19.04 does not have 32bit version?
<lubot> <teward001> you mean why does it not have a 32-bit *installer* ISO.
<lubot> <teward001> there is still a 32-bit version but you have to install from the last release that had a 32bit ISO which IIRC was 18.04 and then incrementally upgrade to still get 32-bit packages
<lubot> <teward001> the reason there's no 32-bit installer ISO is that there was more or less a global decision to discontinue 32bit ISOs amongst all the variants.
<lubot> <teward001> but 32bit packages still exist.
<lubot> <teward001> if you still want a reason why though I'm sure that @tsimonq2, the Lubuntu Release Manager and a member of the Lubuntu Council, can give you a more specific answer.
<lubot> <teward001> *hides*
<teward> player1: see those ^ messages to answer your question
<teward> or wait
<player1> can I type after  nomodeset  video=radeonfb:1280x800  ? will this fix my resolution?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @player1 I had a look at the sddm logs, but unfortunately I didn't found anything useful
<lubot> <aptghetto> Then I had a look on the full log files from http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rBJwhqHHXG/ and there it seems to be a problem of sddm
<lubot> <aptghetto> It might be this known bug => http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rBJwhqHHXG/
<player1> aptghetto if I put after nomodeset
<player1> aptghetto video=radeonfb:1280x800
<player1> will it work?
<player1> aptghetto did you find any bug?
<player1> how can i add to nomodeset the  video command?
<player1> I want to edit grub from command line in terminal
<player1> I added this line but nothing happened
<player1> is there a way to add voice commands in lubuntu?
<heysoundude> tomorrow's the big day, right?  Or can I start looking for the upgrade around 00:00Z?
<wxl> !isitout
<ubottu> no, not yet out. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule
<wxl> XD
<heysoundude> 18.04.19...midnight Zulu tomorrow, I guess
<wxl> to be clear the INTENTION is to release it on the 19th
<wxl> but sometimes things get messed up
<wxl> that's rare
<wxl> the time is never specified, either, so assume EoD
<heysoundude> alrighty...sometime thursday, then.
#lubuntu 2019-04-17
<Nayan> hello
<Nayan> Hello Good Morning
<Nayan> If openssh can be upgraded from 6.6 to 7.0 version ?
<wxl> Nayan: upgrade from trusty
<Nayan> how to do that can you send me the steps
<Nayan> please help me with the steps
<wxl> ah yes if you could that would be great. not urgent. add it to the task re: fcitx
<wxl> argh wrong channel. i'm getting to you nayan :)
<Nayan> ok
<Nayan> just get me the steps on how to upgrade openssh6.6 in ubuntu lts 14.04 to openssh 7
<wxl> you can't
<wxl> you have to upgrade 14.04 to 16.04 or greater
<Nayan> ok,thanks
<player1> hi guys
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Namaste player1
 * The_LoudSpeaker does something
<xut> So, a lot of people here using Lubuntu as their main OS? Or is it always a secondary? I mostly like using it in a virtual machine.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @xut [<xut> So, a lot of people here using Lubuntu as their main OS? Or is it always a …], Always primary :)
<xut> Ah cool. I like it a lot as well so far
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Cool, which version?
<xut> Latest, downloaded last week; 18.10
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Awesome!
<lubot> Dolli was added by: Dolli
<Nicola> Hi, i have a problem with Lubuntu Installer
<lubot> <kc2bez> Nicola: which version are you trying to install?
<kc2bez> Wow, that was a short stay.
#lubuntu 2019-04-18
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You scared him
<lubot> <kc2bez> I guess so. Didn't mean to.
<lubot> Etheline was added by: Etheline
<ofc> buenas noches
<player1_special> hi guys I am player1 but someone else took this nick
<diogenes_> player1_special, lol
<xut> Are you really player1?
<player1_special> yes
<player1_special> I am player1 ready
<player1_special> now I would like to install voice commands in lubuntu
<player1_special> is that easy?
<player1_special> I couldnt fix the  screen resolution,I boot with nomodeset and the resolution stays fixed in 1024x768 no options to change
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @player1_special [<player1_special> now I would like to install voice commands in lubuntu], search if someone has done that in ubuntu before and see if it works in lubuntu
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @player1_special [<player1_special> I couldnt fix the  screen resolution,I boot with nomodeset and …], which lubuntu version?
<lubot> <aptghetto> player1_special, if the error is in sddm, you can try to install another display manager such as lightdm
<player1_special> saptghetto should I login to lubuntu and type sudo apt install lightdm?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @player1_special [<player1_special> saptghetto should I login to lubuntu and type sudo apt install …], Yes. That would work
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> It will give you a prompt saying multiple display managers installed. It will ask to select one to use. Select lightdm
<needshelp1904> Trying to install the new 19.04 Lubuntu, but install fails at the end with this error message: https://i.imgur.com/BWHT8Jk.jpg
<needshelp1904> EFI partition was fat32 flagged as esp and boot, 1G in size.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Decrease the size then.
<needshelp1904> To what?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from Lubuntu Announcements: Lubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) Released! … https://lubuntu.me/disco-released/
<needshelp1904> lots of help this IRC is lmfao
<lubot> <teward001> you know patience is a virtue yes?
<wxl> he didn't even answer the question
<kc2bez> He left first.
<teward> heh
<apt-ghetto> show at least the the listings of `sudo parted --list`
<lubot> <teward001> they gone
<kc2bez> yes
<heysoundude> for downloads of lubuntu, the magnet link on the website's downloads page is encouraged to be used over the regular weblink.  why doesn't lubuntu include a browser like brave, which has torrenting functionality built-in?
<wxl> !info brave disco
<ubottu> Package brave does not exist in disco
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Because Brave has some issues with ads that make it very very unappealing to ship
<wxl> :)
<wxl> that said, transmission-qt does the trick
<Player_1> well I tried everything but my screen resolution is stuck in 1024x768
<wxl> what version of lubuntu?
<kc2bez> what type of video card?
<kc2bez> Oh shoot they left.
<heysoundude> what issues might those be?  i kinda like not seeing any, or choosing to be paid for seeing them
<wxl> heysoundude: i'm not sure you saw, but it doesn't look like it's in the ubuntu repos. that makes it problematic right there.
<heysoundude> and not having a version for disco is a short-term thing I'm sure
<wxl> not necessarily
<wxl> you want to package it?:
<heysoundude> https://brave-browser.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installing-brave.html#linux
<wxl> installing is nto the issue
<heysoundude> running it right behind this chat on 18.04
<wxl> and i don't even understand this whole weird pay-to-surf notion they have
<wxl> they're developing a feature allowing users to get ads in lieu of ads that are blocked?
<wxl> that seems.. suspect
<heysoundude> it's made to be self sustaining for everyone, a cryptocurrency that advertisers and end users exchange for viewing/not the ads pervasive in anything web-based
<wxl> well have fun with that. i for one am not particularly interested in making it our default browser
<heysoundude> I don't know much about their BAT, but I am cryptocurrency friendly
<apt-ghetto> If you like a chromium-base browser, why don't you take chromium?
<wxl> the whole BAT thing is their future. betting on an unknown isn't usually a good idea, especially with an LTS version on the horizon
<heysoundude> good question.  brave is quicker (in my experience) on mobile, and it seems to not chew through my battery as fast...
<wxl> we don't make a mobile operating system XD
<heysoundude> and i just like that I have control in the browser of what scripts get run and am aware of trackers watching my online moves so I can choose to maintain some privacy
<heysoundude> i know lubuntu isn't...oh forget it.
<wxl> you also have control in lubuntu to change the browser to anything you want
<heysoundude> and I have:  to brave.
<wxl> right, so you're good
<apt-ghetto> Have a look also at the changelog of chromium => http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/universe/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_73.0.3683.103-0ubuntu1/changelog
<apt-ghetto> Then you will have an idea, what it means to package a browser
<apt-ghetto> Count also the CVE numbers
<heysoundude> yup.  now I just have to backup my important stuff, or double check on it, and do a fresh install of 19.04
<heysoundude> and then see if brave works on an updated machina
<heysoundude> ;-p
<linuxg> ciao
<linuxg> " L'host remoto ha chiuso la connessione" come la risolvo sta cosa?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> linuxg: English please. There are also Spanish and Portuguese groups if you prefer I'm not aware of an Italian group
<wxl> @HMollerCl fyi you can do things like this:
<wxl> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Eickmeyer> wxl: Not sure that works from the Telegram bridge.
<wxl> probably won't CUZ TELEGRAM SUCKS
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !fr
<lubot> <HMollerCl> !wxl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> nope, does'nt work
<lubot> <aptghetto> And he wrote in italian
<wxl> it was an example :/
<dzho> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aaaaaaaaa, was because of that, I thought it was becasue lubuntu.fr
<ChunkzZ> anyone else got device not managed under lubuntu 19?
<ChunkzZ> https://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed I done this + I've tried to edit interfaces but it says ifupdown is disabled because of netplan?
<kc2bez> Do you have a wired or wireless network?
<wxl> you sure you have the device driver installed, ChunkzZ ?
<ChunkzZ> wired kc2bez and yes wxl
#lubuntu 2019-04-19
<ChunkzZ> wxl, lubuntu auto installs them.. no?
<ChunkzZ> I didn't have a problem with the LTS
<kc2bez> Is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<ChunkzZ> fresh install from the mini iso
<wxl> it will not auto install proprietary drivers but that's likely irrelevant
<wxl> which lubuntu package did you install with mini.iso?
<ChunkzZ> lubuntu desktop from the mini.iso
<wxl> ok good that should behave
<wxl> why not use the normal installer though?
<ChunkzZ> it's not released?
<wxl> it is
<wxl> and has been
<ChunkzZ> link?
<wxl> lubuntu.me/downloads
<wxl> same place as always :)
<ChunkzZ> I was going to  .net
<ChunkzZ> lmao
<wxl> yeah well that's also a problem
<kc2bez> wxl: we need to update the topic here
<wxl> don't ever go there. it has nothing to do with the project
<kc2bez> wxl: it still has the cosmic links
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.04 Released! https://lubuntu.me/disco-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.04 Released! https://lubuntu.me/disco-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/development
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.04 Released! https://lubuntu.me/disco-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<ChunkzZ> how come the chromium default browser bug hasn't been fixed?
<ChunkzZ> I'm just DD'ing the desktop image from lubuntu.me and will try with that.
<wxl> because it's really a chromium bug
<wxl> chromium/chrome can't handle making itself the default browser when the BROWSER variable is set
<wxl> unset it; no problem
<wxl> i should add i tested a bunch of other browsers and it's ONLY chromium/chrome
<ChunkzZ> thanks wxl!
<wxl> ChunkzZ: btw you would have found that if you read the release announcement XD
<ChunkzZ> lol sorry
<wxl> all good ;)
<ChunkzZ> wxl, I think the mini.iso is messed up somehow
* ChanServ changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu Support | About: https://lubuntu.me | Docs: https://manual.lubuntu.me | Lubuntu 19.04 Released! https://lubuntu.me/disco-released | Offtopic: #lubuntu-offtopic | Contribute: #lubuntu-devel | Español: #lubuntu-es | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/lubuntu-users | Telegram: https://telegram.lubuntu.me/support
<wxl> everything works now?
<ChunkzZ> xubuntu I couldn't click anything because of an error and lubuntu's network manager was wrong
<ChunkzZ> yeah I got the ISO from .me and it's fine now :D
<ChunkzZ> connected to my vpn like I wanted. :)
<ChunkzZ> thanks!
<wxl> we don't do enough testing with the mini.iso. i think going forward we'll have a minimal install within the regular installer
<wxl> yay have a good one
<AdorableGNU> Great job with lubuntu guys <3
<AdorableGNU> luv the LXQt
<kc2bez> <3
<kc2bez> Thanks for the feedback.
<auserl> Hello, I'm new to Lubuntu and Linux. I see that the Lubuntu has a new version, but I'm just installed the Lubuntu 18.10. How can I upgrade to the 19.04?
<auserl> but I just installed*
<auserl> I'm going back tomorrow
<auserl> Good night
<Draconiator> I wish there was a progress meter for dd, I'm  cloning my netbook's small SSD onto a USB stick and have no clue how long it'll take.
<lubot> mehsky was added by: mehsky
<heitor> teste
<jpsm> dthrtdnrtfn rtn6
<jpsm> ola
<jpsm> tudo bom
<wxl> jpsm: are you done?
<qa11ws11qa> hi
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Hey!
#lubuntu 2019-04-20
<ryanpcmcquen> Hello!
<ryanpcmcquen> Does 19.04 install without swap?
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<ryanpcmcquen> Awesome!
<ryanpcmcquen> That's a welcome change.
<ryanpcmcquen> Was that in the release notes?
<ryanpcmcquen> Are any other *buntus doing that?
<kc2bez> It wasn't in the release notes but we didn't have swap in 18.10 either.
<kc2bez> I think all the other flavors have swap.
<ryanpcmcquen> Thank you kc2bez.
<lubuntu> hello
<Joz41> hello
<Joz41> Lubuntu 19.04 is running on my laptop ASUS T101HA
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks for downloading. Please report any bugs you find. Joz41
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Why...would you remove swap?
<Jonopoly> hi everyone
<Jonopoly> im using an old laptop (old old)
<Jonopoly> so moving from xubuntu to lubuntu
<ubuntu> hey
<ubuntu> whast up
<MX3301> hi
<MX3301> :)
<MX3301> someone loves lbuntu ?
<MX3301> i love the new look
<MX3301> feels neat, nice performance
<MX3301> going to add backbox repo to it and use it as daily pentest distro :P
<fishcooker> i've modified the ~/.config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml.... how to reload the lxqt to the latest config i made?
<kc2bez> If you log out and log back in it should use the new config.
<fishcooker> thanks kc2bez http://vpaste.net/GK5an ... i've just realized that $ openbox-lubuntu --restart
<fishcooker> without logout needed
<fishcooker> cool
<fishcooker> yes it works
<kc2bez> fishcooker: glad you got it working. Thanks for letting me know.
<fishcooker> no worries
<fishcooker> which lubuntu version do you use kc2bez?
<kc2bez> I use 19.04 mostly.
<fishcooker> i will... still im on old lxqt 0.x
#lubuntu 2019-04-21
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Good Morning. I have Lubuntu 18.10 installed on a computer. When does the indication of the automatic upgrade to 19.04 appear?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @JyotiGomes [Good Morning. I have Lubuntu 18.10 installed on a computer. When does the indica …], I'm not sure if it will appear
<kc2bez> To manually upgrade you can issue a `sudo do-release-upgrade` in the terminal.
<lubot> <JyotiGomes> Ok. Thanks. I will upgrade manualy in that case.
<lublue> Just did a clean install of Lubuntu 19.04, and there are blue borders around all the windows? In some apps, multiple borders. How do I get rid of them? Screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/RAR5TUf
<diogenes_> lublue, try a different window decoration or theme.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> We decide to put those borders to identify the active window
<lubot> <HMollerCl> You will need to modify the openbox theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> I will check the file and entry and let you know
<lubot> <HMollerCl> lublue: you can create a new theme or modify with the file /usr/share/themes/Arc-Dark/openbox-3/themerc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sorry
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the file is: /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu Arc/openbox-3/thererc
<lubot> <HMollerCl> line involved are: … border.width: 2 … window.active.border.color: #5294e2
<lublue> border.width: 0 did the trick for me. Thanks.
<lublue> There's still a border in Qterminal, around the terminal itself which is kinda weird, but not that important.
<rinke> where to find to update lubuntu 19.04 ?
<Guest89962> hello
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @rinke [<rinke> where to find to update lubuntu 19.04 ?], from ehich version?
<molluskempire> So the C920, how do I get it to not downgrade resolution in Discord/Cheese? I force it to 1920/1080 in v4l2 but the moment I open the video in cheese it forces to 720/xxx and in discord it downgrades to 640/480?
<molluskempire> Logitech c920 webcam, I mean
#lubuntu 2020-04-13
<n-iCe> Ok
<n-iCe> I can't connect a bluetooth gamepad!
<n-iCe> I can't see the  bluetooth icon
<kc2bez> n-iCe: We don't have an applet in the tray for Bluetooth. Our manual has a good section on how to pair your device https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/2/2.1/2.1.4/bluedevil.html
<lubot> Srbotones was added by: Srbotones
<danielgnu> hi
<danielgnu> hola
<guiverc> danielgnu, G'day.  If you have a Lubuntu support question, please ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient as people will respond as they can)
<kryten> Metamorphosis, halcyforn: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl - you may both want to start using SASL to identify to network services.
<Metamorphosis> kryten Thanks, but why?
<Metamorphosis> And how is it different than the conventional SSL?
<kryten> You in particular, in not identifying before joining channels, cause a so-called 'doublejoin' every time you enter a channel.  And SASL, while similar in name, has got nothing to do with encrypting the connection.
<kryten> Metamorphosis: Forgot to say, that is because the cloak set on your account only gets applied after you've successfully identified to it, of course.  Therefore also exposing your actual hostname during the process.
<Metamorphosis> kryten Thanks alot. The process seems a little complicated to me but I'm trying to implement it in my client (Konversation)
<housecat> it's just a dropdown in the Identities window on Konversation :\
<housecat> in the Auto Identify section
<Metamorphosis> brb i'm testing it
<housecat> yay
<kryten> \o/
<Metamorphosis> thanks guys.
<kryten> Sure.
<Metamorphosis> I have too many privacy concerns as I live in Iran.
<clueless> hey all, another question. I've been messing around with my main lxqt panel and I've been pretty impressed by all I can do, but somewhere along the way I lost the wifi connection icon and I can't figure out how to get it back.
<clueless> https://i.imgur.com/85OhvmQ.jpg as you can see on the left, I don't have the wifi icon
<clueless> it doesn't appear to be a widget - there is a network monitor widget, but it doesn't do what the wifi icon did (allow me to select between wifi networks)
<clueless> anyone know how to get this back?
<guiverc> clueless, have you rebooted since it disappeared?
<clueless> i'll try
<clueless> hah sorry - should have tried rebooting first. it worked :)
<guiverc> clueless, and I should have said logout & login again.. I suspect the reboot wasn't necessary
<guiverc> but I'm glad it worked
<clueless> yeah, really enjoying lubuntu so far. i'm fairly new to using linux, and i was actually wondering: since this announcement https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17668401
<clueless> how much more resource intensive has lubuntu become?
<clueless> i actually chose lubuntu because of the lightweight reputation (on a shitty laptop that could barely run the windows it shipped with) and was surprised to learn that this aspect has been somewhat deprioritized
<clueless> because it runs so well on this machine. would other similar ubuntu distros run just as well, or is lubuntu still the best as far as lightweightedness goes?
<guiverc> clueless, Here's where the official blog where it's from https://lubuntu.me/taking-a-new-direction/  but I tested Lubuntu 18.10 & 19.04 on x86 pentium m laptops with 1gb & 1.5gb of ram & was impressed.. Ubuntu-MATE slowed down on those very-old laptops as it ported to GTK3, and I noted XFCE doing same (slowing), but LXQt didn't slow..  that's subjective, but it's still lean!
<guiverc> Yes in my opinion Lubuntu with LXQt is the leanest of current Ubuntu & flavors, however the use of non-native apps can cause the leaniness to be wasted.. eg. I used gnome2 years back but still haven't kicked my habit of using GNOME apps, so I have Qt libs (for desktop) & GTK3 libs in memory (for my gnome apps) wasting memory; but this box (decade old) has enough memory so I don't care
<guiverc> When using a laptop with 2gb ram, or an old single-core laptop with 1gb especially my behavior is very different (ie. I'm more careful with app choice)
<lubuntu111> Hey, i'm on lubuntu live USB 19.04, i want to install boot-repair to fix my boot, but i can't find it with apt-cache?
<lubuntu111> I did an apt-get update, before, but no go, any idea?
<guiverc> lubuntu111, all 19.04 systema are EOL (end-of-life), as it wasn't a long-term-support (LTS) release - http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2020/01/23/ubuntu-19-04-disco-dingo-end-of-life-reached-on-january-23-2020/
<guiverc> (after a release goes EOL; it's software is moved to old-releases so it won't be found until that change has been made https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades)
<lubuntu111> So you mean it will work if i create another live USB with the new version?
<apt-ghetto> boot-repair is, reasonably, not in the official repositories
<guiverc> I have little experience with boot-repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) however 19.04 is off-topic & it's very probable that the EOL status relates to your issue
<lubuntu111> apt-ghetto, Ha ok i need to add a repo before i can install it, i forgot!
<lubuntu111> Thanks apt-ghetto, guiverc.
<n-iCe> kc2bez: hi again
<n-iCe> hi guys
<Zildj1an_> Anyone knows some nice Linux IRC channels? I'm exploring
<n-iCe> ##linux
<n-iCe> no idea if we can spam, so I'm gonna stop hehe
<victor55> Hello is someone here ?
<n-iCe> maybe
<victor55> Need some help for boot up time long please
<victor55> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvQdQQyV5c/
<victor55> It's around 1mn to boot up
<victor55> Can you help me to decrease the boot up time please ?
<victor55> Can i remove these services: postgresql ? Or uninstall ?
<n-iCe> I cannot, I', not an expert.
<tomreyn> postgresql is a database server. it's not installed by default, so *someone* must have installed it (maybe you?).
<victor55> Yes maybe a long time ago
<victor55> I don't use any server
<tomreyn> in fact you do, you have postgresql server version 9.3 and 9.5 installed and running there
<victor55> I just use my laptop for firefox and printing 95% of the time.
<victor55> Ok can i remove them ?
<victor55> Because i don't use them ?
<tomreyn> oh, also 10
<tomreyn> sure. it's always a good idea to remove services you know you don't need.
<victor55> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jqryhSvmrF/
<victor55> Ok can i do sudo apt remove all of these ?
<victor55> Could you please give me a way to disable these services please?
<zakknode> I'm on 20.04, when I try to change my window manager, openbox is the only option, why is this? I'm pretty sure there were other options...
<Suz> Hello everyone, I'm trying to find out which services to disable (which wouldn't cause any problems) after "systemd-analyze blame" to find out why my laptop is so slow to boot. Can I share it with you to guide me please?
<Suz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fVkB9FCJ5g/
<Suz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hrpdQFnSch/
<Suz> ?
<lubot> Dong Yi was added by: Dong Yi
<nrofyclah> hello
<nrofyclah> how to add few keyboard layouts to system
<hobs686> hello
#lubuntu 2020-04-14
<halcyforn> hello
<guiverc> halcyforn, if you have a Lubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try and keep to a single line), people will answer if they're able (and when they can)
<halcyforn> yeach i have problem from yesterday with lubuntu, i need 2 keyboards layouts, polish and russian with easy visible change
<halcyforn> basic lubuntu donmt have then i install lxde where is this option but i dont have ide how to add russsian keyboard
<guiverc> what release of Lubuntu? halcyforn (though I'm unlikely to be able to help as I use default keyboard; but I can look)
<halcyforn> 19,10
<guiverc> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.8/keyboard_and_mouse.html   (I'm looking, maybe awhile.. I'm expecting to be called away awhile but I'll return when I can)
<halcyforn> i try this
<halcyforn> dont work
<halcyforn> i need something like in windows on start menu bar
<guiverc> You also maybe need someone who likewise lives in a region (europe etc) where multiple languages are used (which require different layouts); not me
<lubot> <kc2bez> Right click on the panel. Select manage widgets. Click the + symbol on the right. Select kbindicator.
<lubot> <kc2bez> kbindicator widget lets you switch Keyboard layouts.
<halcyforn> wow
<halcyforn> relog to test this
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok. I am afraid that is all I know, I am with guiverc and really only use one layout.
<halcyforn> thx lubot
<halcyforn> now i have second problem
<halcyforn> because i probaly instal something bad trying repair this language selection\
<halcyforn> now i have error something about bad password to password lock  and no more autologin ...
<halcyforn> do i must reinstall sytem to repair this ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> You shouldn't have to, it is just a matter of reversing what you changed. That is somewhat difficult if you can not recall the steps however.
<lubot> <kc2bez> We should probably address them one at a time.
<halcyforn> muon have history ?
<halcyforn> uhhh\
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yes it does
<halcyforn> today i install teamviver but that was on 1 oclock.
<halcyforn> there is no time ...
<halcyforn> ok how to revert back autologin ?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Ok, you need to edit the `/etc/sddm.conf` file
<lubot> <kc2bez> You can do that with `sudo featherpad /etc/sddm.conf`
<lubot> <kc2bez> Add a line after [Autologin]
<lubot> <kc2bez> put `User=YOUR USER NAME` substituting your username
<lubot> <kc2bez> If you save, close and reboot it should autologin.
<kc2bez> Part notifications on Telegram would be nice sometimes ^
<kc2bez> It is there for anyone else that wants it ^
<kc2bez> I am AFK for some ZZZs
<CrazyTux> what will be the fate of lxde in future?
<CrazyTux> will that project be abandoned?
<guiverc> A number of LXDE devs moved to LXQt, however I've heard different people are porting LXDE to GTK3 (arch); there is also a fork on r.pi
<CrazyTux> ok
<guiverc> but I don't follow it, and this isn't Lubuntu Support related anyway
<axo> hello
<CrazyTux> is lxqt on Lubuntu as stable as what Lxde on Lubuntu was?
<lubot> <lynorian> a bit more stable in a way as lxde has some file manager crashes still
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guiverc CrazyTux don't expect lxde on gtk3 to be lighter than lxqt. The story tell than when the dev started porting lxde to gtk3 they end up porting to lxqt because it was more efficient
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://blog.lxde.org/2016/10/04/benchmark-memory-usage-lxqt-desktop-environment-vs-xfce/
<lubot> binoyghosh was added by: binoyghosh
<lubot> <binoyghosh> Can any one tell me about Lubuntu 20.04 Focal Fossa Stable Version Release Date?
<Jbwncster> hi
<RikMills> @binoyghosh same as ubuntu and all the other flavours
<Jbwncster> Is there a way to upgrade to 20.04 without reinstalling?
<apt-ghetto> Jbwncster: From which version?
<Jbwncster> 19.10
<apt-ghetto> Yes, there are several ways to upgrade to 20.04
<Jbwncster> what's the easiest?
<apt-ghetto> In my opinion, the easiest is using `do-release-upgrade`.
<Jbwncster> sudo apt?
<Jbwncster> says no new relase
<apt-ghetto> You mean `sudo do-release-upgrade` says no new release?
<Jbwncster> sudo do-release-upgrade
<Jbwncster> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<Jbwncster> No new release found.
<lubot> <kc2bez> 20.04 is still in development technically.
<apt-ghetto> Yes, that is correct. There is no new release, just a development release available
<Jbwncster> how do i upgrade without reinstalling?
<apt-ghetto> Check also the short manpage `man 8 do-release-upgrade`
<Jbwncster> thanks
<Jbwncster> its working slowly
<apt-ghetto> yes
<alexd64> Hi
<alexd64> I need some support with inspiron 1525 wifi driver
<wxl> alexd64: what exactly do you need?
<alexd64> something went wrong with installation and wifi don't come up
<alexd64> it has installed the BCM4212 802.11 b/g LP-PHY driver but it seems doesn't work with wifi
<wxl> alexd64: could you pastebin the results of `lspci -nnk`?
<alexd64> Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Inc. and subsidiaries BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)	Subsystem: Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card [1028:000b]	Kernel driver in use: b43-pci-bridge	Kernel modules: ssb
<alexd64> just copied wireless
<wxl> alexd64: what version is this?
<lubot> <ecsamrl> official website its lubuntu.me?
<lubot> <aptghetto> @ecsamrl [official website its lubuntu.me?], Correct
<lubot> <ecsamrl> and what is the latest stable version for today?
<lubot> <ecsamrl> 20.04?
<wxl> 20.04 isn't released yet
<wxl> but should be very soon
<wxl> so just install 19.10 and you can upgrade from there
<alexd64> 18.04.4 Bionic Beaver LTS (LXDE)
<wxl> alexd64: ok do you have firmware-b43-installer or firmware-b43-lpphy-installer installed?
<lubot> <ecsamrl> 1
<alexd64> no idea, how can I know?
<wxl> alexd64: open synaptic and search for it or use the terminal command `apt-cache policy firmware-b43* | grep -B 1 Installed` and if any of them have a version rather than (none) then they are installed
<lubot> <ecsamrl> 19.10 it's stable version?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ecsamrl [19.10 it's stable version?], yes
<alexd64> can't find firmware-b43
<lubot> <ecsamrl> is 18.04 still supported?
<genii> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wxl> alexd64: can you hardware the computer?
<alexd64> sorry, what do you mean? I'm a beginner (very basic)
<wxl> alexd64: oops, i meant to say hardwire. plug it into the internet.
<alexd64> ahh :-D
<alexd64> wired works fine...
<wxl> yeah i wasn't worried about that
<wxl> but now that you're on the internet, you can install the right package
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @ecsamrl [is 18.04 still supported?], yes, not for long.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and if you install 18.04 you can't upgrade to 20.04, need to install all again.
<alexd64> I've downloaded the R151517.exe package from Dell, unziped etc but I don't know how install something :-(
<lubot> <HMollerCl> my recommendation, instal 19.10 and when 20.04 is out upgrade
<wxl> wait what? no .exe's in linux my friend
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @alexd64 [<alexd64> I've downloaded the R151517.exe package from Dell, unziped etc but I d …], .exe are for windoes
<wxl> open synaptic and search for and install firmware-b43-installer or use the command ilne `sudo apt update && sudo apt install firmware-b43-installer`
<lubot> <HMollerCl> synaptic or muon
<alexd64> @wxl I've rebooted after package install and wifi light comes up.
<wxl> alexd64: so youre good now? :)
<alexd64> now I guess I need something else to enable it or lookup for wifi networks
<wxl> it should find open wifi networks
<wxl> there's a little networking icon in the bottom right
<alexd64> yes, but there is just a wired network icon
<wxl> oh yeah in general linux, being smart as it is, will ignore slow wifi if you're plugged in
<wxl> you can unplug and then pick your network and there you go
<alexd64> I've unplugged the cable prior to reboot the notebook
<alexd64> I see the wifi light on, but it's all
<wxl> so if you click the icon you don't see any networks listed?
<alexd64> :-D  as I've the computer in another room I missed that, but now it's fully connected!
<alexd64> @wxl thank you so much for your support!!
<wxl> alexd64: no problem. just so you know you didn't have the right driver installed because broadcom uses this annoying proprietary driver and they make life for linux users hell. but problem solved, with an open source driver to boot!
<lubot> <ecsamrl> how to make all the images go to the second monitor screen during installation?  otherwise it’s somehow strange to share
<alexd64> @wxl it's OK I've the chance to bring back an old notebook and it's working pretty well, thanks again!
<wxl> alexd64: np. be well.
<lubot> <ecsamrl> (Photo, 1280x960) https://i.imgur.com/FqAgfWK.jpg
<lubot> <ecsamrl> what could it be?
<lubot> <kc2bez> Squashfs errors are typically from issues with the install image or media.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Check the hash of the iso and run through the check disk for defects.
<lubot> <Srbotones> Hi. How can modify shortcuts? … If add a new throw lxqt-config-globalkeyshorcuts after reboot my new shortcut disapear 🤷‍♂
<lubot> <Srbotones> I have a script that do it because a dont find the reason of that, but I think must be a native form without execute a script
<Putin9> Hello
<putin9> I installed Lubuntu 19.04 on my Lenovo thinkpad 100S and the device is able to connect to my wireless network. However the device can not reach the internet if I restart NetworkManager there is a brief moment of time when the device can reach the internet. Could someone on advise on what could be causing this?
<kryten> putin9: 1.) 19.04 is end-of-life for a few months already.  2.) Since this isn't specific to Lubuntu, I'd ask in the main #ubuntu channel on it.
<kryten> You'd need to register a nick to get in there though.  But much more people who could help, of course.
#lubuntu 2020-04-15
<putin9> Thank you kryten
<lubot> <ecsamrl> @kc2bez [Check the hash of the iso and run through the check disk for defects.], thanks
<lubot> Alrond was added by: Alrond
<Ann1ca> How do I change window decorator in Lubuntu  ?
<guiverc> LXQt.Settings->OpenBox Preferences, refer https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.2/3.2.11/openbox_settings.html Ann1ca
<guiverc> (openbox settings sorry; not preferences)
<guiverc> Ann1ca, you didn't give release details; so I've assumed latest stable thus 19.10
<Ann1ca> Oh dear. I'm sorry. I'm on  19.10 but I'm not using  QT   I use GTK and compiz. I just want to change the window decoration theme. But I've no idea how to do that I might have messed things up on teh way... :-(
<Ann1ca> What is the name of teh window decoratro used in Lubuntu  19:10 ?
<Ann1ca> Solved :-) In case anyoen wonder : window-decorator-name  --repalce  do the trick  :-)
<salon> hello I try to switch from LXDE to LXQT but I don't jnow how to proceed : can someone help me to do it please ?
<salon> I'm running on Lubunutu 18.04 LTS
<salon> Is there anyone ?
<Jbwncster> I assume 20.04 doesn’t have a wallpaper yet?
<guiverc> Jbwncster, focal fossa uses 19.10's wallpaper until the updated package hits launchpad & hits ISO... It's already hit my system so I know it's hit launchpad, but I don't know which ISO it hit first
<Jbwncster> Ok
<Jbwncster> I just gotta update until it hits I guess
<guiverc> if you're using a mirror, they could be an extra delay; but if running focal-fossa, I'd try sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade & explore your wallpaper directory
<lubot> ail3son was added by: ail3son
<qwlfy[m]> Hellooo, Trying to install Lubuntu 18.4.4.. di everything fine but can't install it from my USB
<lubot> <tbs61> hello qwlfy
<lubot> <tbs61> why dont u choose 19.10?
<qwlfy[m]> well I read about fact 18.4.4 will be supported for longer
<qwlfy[m]> but Im very new to this world, so sorry if I got it wrong
<lubot> QWLFY was added by: QWLFY
<lubot> <QWLFY> (Photo, 1280x720) https://i.imgur.com/RatFt1q.jpg Any ideas what to do? Missing Erase disk option..
<wxl> let me guess
<wxl> you didn't read the manual
<lubot> <QWLFY> I was simply folllowing some video from YouTube
<wxl> something we released?
<lubot> <QWLFY> no.. sorry
<wxl> welll
<wxl> if you use official resources you find this
<wxl> >
<wxl> > Thank you very much in advance.
<wxl> >
<wxl> > Andreas
<wxl> argh not that XD
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/1.3/installation.html#setting-up-partitions
<wxl> note the note
<lubot> <QWLFY> yeeee, I was already looking at this, but still, doing smthng wrong
<kc2bez> mmc devices get automounted too
<wxl> there's all kinds of things that core ubuntu automounts
<kc2bez> They look like removable media.
<lubot> <QWLFY> oooooh
<wxl> and obviously you can't alter a filesystem that is mounted
<wxl> ok maybe that's not obvious
<wxl> but you can't :)
<lubot> <QWLFY> so how do I unmount em xD
<wxl> you can use kde partition manager
<wxl> or in terminal use `mount` to see your mounts and do something like `sudo umount /path/to/mount/or/device/file`
<wxl> note i did not mistype that. it is u-mount not un-mount
<lubot> <QWLFY> Ok, how do I do it from KDE, I'm not rly skilled in using PC's this way, I'm just giving life to my old PC
<lubot> <QWLFY> so using commands would be rly hard to understand for me, since I typed "mount" and so many things jumepd out
<wxl> https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.7/kde_partitionmanager.html
<lubot> <QWLFY> well I unmounted one thing, second is USB which I'm installing lubuntu from
<lubot> <QWLFY> and it cannot be unmounted
<wxl> right. you don't want to unmount that one
<lubot> <QWLFY> but still, no erase disk option here
<wxl> did you close and reopen the installer?
<lubot> <QWLFY> sure, I'm an idiot... thank you 😆
<wxl> aw i'm sure it's just a momentary lapse of reason ;)
<mamorenoalba> Desde Ubuntu
<MMC> Are there any alternate links for the Focal Fossa iso? The official download is crawling through the pipes down to NZ @ 15KB/s
#lubuntu 2020-04-16
<kryten> MMC: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/focal/beta/ - the Beta is a few days old by now, but it does have a torrent.  Otherwise, there are surely mirrors near to you that have it.
<Guest86477> hello all, I would love to know how to install Ubuntu as i am new to it and have been struggling for way to many hours and have downloaded over 6Gb's of install file - yet to no luck running ubuntu
<guiverc> Guest86477, have you looked at the manual; ie. https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/1/Installing_lubuntu.html  (chapter 1.1 retrieving the image), 1.2 booting image, 1.3 installation..
<Guest86477> no not yet let me take a look. AND thank you so much for this tip. i will be back shortly. :)
<guiverc> fyi: that manual is for latest stable release, ie. 19.10  (if you're using an old x86 [32bit only] box you'll need 18.04)
<Guest86477> Thank you so much Guiverc - I am downloading it as we speak.
<MMC> Cheers kryten - I tracked down the torrent link for the Beta. There were lots of Ubuntu mirrors, but Lubuntu mirrors were a little sparse in my search.
<Guest86477> i have downloaded Rufus but it does not launch. Any suggestions?
<guiverc> Guest86477, I cannot help with rufus, I've never used it
<guiverc> to help write ISO to thumbdrive, generic help can be https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-ubuntu/14011
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-windows/14020
<guiverc> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/create-a-bootable-usb-stick-on-macos/14016
<Guest86477> thank you so much for your assistance. let me get back to some designing while the download is running. take care
<guiverc> You're most welcome
<kryten> MMC: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors - is the complete mirror list fwiw.  But yeah, many more of these just do Ubuntu proper, and then there are ones that just do specific flavors.
<guiverc> thanks kryten :)   Guest86477 PM'd me so I provided thank link there when I realized I'd provided archive link..
<kryten> Congrats on confusing me completely now! >_>
<kryten> But you are welcome!
<guiverc> sorry for sharing my normal-confused state :)
<JMallone> hi folks
<lubot> <tbs61> hi folk
<dongyi_> Hi.
<ossama> asl?
<Jordan> Hello I just did a fresh install of lubuntu on my Dell inspiron 1545. Currently it boots up
<Jordan> And into the blank default background image with no curser, icons or any way to finish setup or login
<Jordan> Cannot figure it out
<Ev0luti0n_> guys!
<wxl> and girls
<lubot> <kc2bez> Yinz
<Ev0luti0n_> wxl: long time lubuntu user?
<Ev0luti0n_> just go to install yet two days ago, after 3 years on an ancient Netbook. Astonished at the performance, simplicity and beauty.
<wxl> yeah that's what we do :)
<Ev0luti0n_> Surprised at how everything works out of the box. Even KDEConnect with my Android phone. damn
<wxl> glad you're enjoying it so much :)
<Ev0luti0n_> wxl: considering it's a netbook from 2009... and had a quantum leap on performance. I can actually watch youtube lag free.. firefox opens within seconds, instead of half a minute.. to name just one thing. lol
<Ev0luti0n_> https://www.amazon.com/Acer-Aspire-AS1410-8804-11-6-Inch-Laptop/product-reviews/B002LEVGMO
<Ev0luti0n_> anyway.. enough rambling! time to idle
<wxl> heheh idle away
<linuxnoobhelp> hi
<rjCousineau> Hello, I'm trying to download lubuntu but I get 404
<wxl> rjCousineau: from where?
<rjCousineau> https://lubuntu.net/downloads/
<wxl> look at the topic
<wxl> you'll see .net isn't mentioned anywhere
<wxl> it's not our website
<rjCousineau> lol what
<wxl> look at the license at the bottom of the site
<wxl> hah they haven't even put up links to 19.10 and that's been out since last september
<wxl> it's really terrible but they refuse to take it down and insist on confusing people
<rjCousineau> Thanks for the clarification.  Damn pirates..
<redes2020> 7
<Pascal_B> hi everybody ! I installed LXQt but I don't know how to switch from LXDE to LXQt : can you help me for it please ?
<wxl> you can't easily
<Pascal_B> @wxl : nice, so how can I do ?
<Pascal_B> is there a guide for it ?
<wxl> Pascal_B: there should be an lxde metapackage. that's about the best you can do. but it is not customized or maintained by the lubuntu team so again it won't be easy
<wxl> Pascal_B: frankly lxde is incredibly stale and unmaintained. it wouldn't suggest it on anyone
<Pascal_B> yes it's for that I want to switch from LXDE to LXQt...
<Pascal_B> I thought it was simpler
<wxl> because you want to see how bad it is?
<Pascal_B> I currently work on LXDE, it's not amazing but relatively stable
<wxl> i didn't say stable. i said stale.
<kryten> Pascal_B: What Lubuntu version fwiw?
<Pascal_B> yes I understood. I work on 18.04 LTS
<kryten> Figured.
<wxl> uh
<wxl> 18.04 *IS* lxde
<Pascal_B> what ?
<wxl> 18.04 comes with LXDE installed
<Pascal_B> by default I should have LXQt installed but when I installed the distro, I didn't have choice
<wxl> not LXQt
<wxl> the version of LXQt in 18.04 is not really ready for prime time
<Pascal_B> you have complete lxqt packages available in the distro
<Pascal_B> I installed them but I don't know how switch from LXDE to LXQt...
<wxl> they weren't really in a really stable usable state, which is why we didn't offer them as the default in 18.04
<wxl> if you want to try LXQt, install 19.10
<wxl> if you're really intent on switching between the two in 18.04, the session manager should offer an LXQt session as it does an LXDE, Openbox, and Lubuntu (default) session
<Pascal_B> yes I thought it but when I arrive on logon window it doesn't work I can select LXQt but after entered I have nothing
<wxl> i would call LXQt in 18.04 unsupported by the Lubuntu team in case that wasn't obvious
<Pascal_B> so you think I can't use it on 18.04 and I have to update my distro to 19.10 ?
<wxl> LXQt is, at best, experimental in 18.04. i would not call it usable. that is why we did not release 18.04 with LXQt.
<wxl> it was our goal, but ultimately we were unable to realize it
<Pascal_B> ok so I have to consider I can't use LXQt on this version ? so how can I update y distro from 18.04 to 19.10 please ?
<wxl> correct. `do-release-upgrade` should do the trick
<kryten> Pascal_B: 1.) You could try out the 20.04 Beta on a USB stick right now.  2.) If you decide that you want it, I'd do a fresh install when it's released next week - since the move to another desktop environment is gonna leave a lot of cruft behind otherwise.
<wxl> oh right
<wxl> i forgot about that
<wxl> the lxqt version of lubuntu isn't the lxde version with a different desktop environment. it's a completely revamped system with all different applications
<wxl> so the transition between the two versions is not going to go without a hitch
<wxl> probably due to the bug there
<Pascal_B> ok when you talk about "fresh install" do you mean complete reinstall from scratch (with HDD formatting) ?
<kryten> Yes, basically.
<kryten> (The formatting part depends on your current scheme.)
<kryten> You could even install it alongside your current system then.
<Pascal_B> yes but I mean I can't reuse a part of 18.04 version ?
<wxl> you could, but it's goig to be a big ugly mess
<Pascal_B> yes of course, thanks for the precision
<Pascal_B> and when do you think the 20.04 will be stable ?
<wxl> i mean it pretty much already is but it's set to be released on the 23rd
<Pascal_B> ok so you advise me to wait for the 23rd ?
<wxl> no you could install it now
<wxl> or if you're really worried about it, install 19.10 and upgrade to 20.04 on the 23rd
<Pascal_B> ok I will try this second solution. can I consider that 'do-release-ugrade' is enough and I don't need to exec previous command like 'apt update', 'apt remove'
<Pascal_B> and others...
<Pascal_B>  ?
<wxl> it should do that as part of the process
<Pascal_B> ok thank you for all your advices
#lubuntu 2020-04-17
<Ev0luti0n_> folks.. anybody here using kdeconnect?
<Ev0luti0n_> having an issue with it; after copying files remotely from my phone to my computer, i can't open them. Somehow they are corrupted? doesn't matter if it's a zip file or a pdf.
<Ev0luti0n_> Going to search for known issues right now, but if somebody has experience the same it  would be nice to know.
<lubot> <TheLimeRunner> I've never had good luck using KDEConnect for file transfer. I gave up a while ago and just use CS File Explorer on my phone and connected to a shared samba folder.
<Ev0luti0n_> good bot!
<Dansdario> hi, where can I find some help please?
<Dansdario> A problem about my Ubuntu distro
<diogenes_> !ask | Dansdario
<ubottu> Dansdario: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dansdario> Ok, I have an old Sony Bravia TV I'm using as a monitor. The 19+ distro shows NO SYNC. Infact I cand install and use 18.04.3, but not 18.04.4 distro. I can use SAFE MODE instalation, but I can't start all the sessions in SAFE MODE.
<Dansdario> The 19+ distro shows NO SYNC...
<ShalokShalom> hi there
<ShalokShalom> how about providing a md5 on the actual download page?
<ShalokShalom> like for anything else besides the ISO that has 2 months support from now
<ShalokShalom> I also like to validate the validity of the beta isos i test :D
<mikhalkevich> фыва
<teward> ShalokShalom: um...
<teward> which 'download page' are yo uusing
<teward> lubuntu.me is the official site
<teward> lubuntu.net is NOT and is not affiliated with the project and is not to be trusted
<teward> as for lubuntu.me, we provide links to the sums so you can do the verification
<teward> the only supported versions are 18.04.4 Bionic LTS and 19.10 currently.  However you should read the release announcement for 19.10 first if you choose to go that route
<teward> Otherwise, wait for 20.04 release.
<ShalokShalom> No other than the 19.10 release has a md5
<ShalokShalom> https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<ShalokShalom> Is it really so hard to invest these 4 seconds to avoid broken ISOs and make testing a bit easier?
<lubot> <teward001> not that hard to get the other ones.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/bionic/release/MD5SUMS for 18.04
<lubot> <teward001> RPi ones are 16.04 (and older images)
<lubot> <teward001> and 20.04 ones ain't available yet
<lubot> <teward001> @tsimonq2 @wxl23 probably worth the note that it isn't hard to have those links made but since it's your site... :P
<lubot> <teward001> (to the hashes)
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, do u guys know how to run rainmeter at linux? it s a windows app for customize desktop, i tried wine, winetricks and playonlinux but didnt work well
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs61 [hello, do u guys know how to run rainmeter at linux? it s a windows app for cust …], What do you want to do?
<lubot> <tbs61> @HMollerCl [What do you want to do?], i want to use rainmeter
<lubot> <HMollerCl> the thing is rianmeter is for windows, won't do anything on linux
<lubot> <tbs61> if u ask "for what?" i want it show some pics at desktop and m VU
<lubot> <HMollerCl> you might be able to run it, but won't customize linux
<lubot> <HMollerCl> show some picks, like background?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> "m VU"  stands for?
<genii> VU meter, presumably
<lubot> <tbs61> (Photo, 444x250) https://i.imgur.com/4UI0opY.jpg i wrote wrong, it  s VU, like this
<lubot> <tbs61> also when i was using windows i could bring this pic at web site to my screen easly fast and with a little ram usage https://www.die.net/earth/
<lubot> <tbs61> or would u suggest me an app that can do any of these*
<lubot> <HMollerCl> there are aps for customzing de in linux, unfortunatelly I dont know any
<lubot> <HMollerCl> might look for widgets
<lubot> <HMollerCl> like http://www.linuxandubuntu.com/home/best-clock-and-weather-widgets-for-linux
<lubot> <tbs61> i searched some about those already, but like i said these r not what i m  looking for
<lubot> <tbs61> rainmeter s also free source:/ i hope someone ll import it to linux...
<lubot> <HMollerCl> free != open
<lubot> <tbs61> i guess open s  not free, but free s open, yes
<lubot> <HMollerCl> free software doesn't need to be open software.
<apt-ghetto> https://github.com/rainmeter/rainmeter/blob/master/LICENSE
<lubot> <HMollerCl> aa, is open yehn
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *hen
<apt-ghetto> To build, you need Visual Studio and I guess, the source is full with windows-only library
<lubot> <tbs61> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> To build, you need Visual Studio and I guess, the source is full wi …], im downloading
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.rainmeter.net/viewtopic.php?t=26217
<lubot> <HMollerCl> spoiler alert, at the end they use conky
<lubot> <tbs61> conky cant do what i want:/
<lubot> <HMollerCl> one guy said he could use it with wine
<lubot> <HMollerCl> run from comandline and see what appears
<lubot> <HMollerCl> sometimes missed dll that you can mannualy add
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.rainmeter.net/viewtopic.php?t=28
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=4672
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs anyway, I'm not wuite sure what you want to achieve, I remebered taht with VLC you cut put a video as a background
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @tbs61 ^
<lubot> <tbs61> @HMollerCl [one guy said he could use it with wine], thanks for help^^
<Guest30993> hhh
#lubuntu 2020-04-18
<lubot> <SivaMachina> There is also vscodium
<RatPunk> hola
<apt-ghetto> bug 1873008 was triaged as High and the milestone ubuntu-20.04 was added.
<ubottu> bug 1873008 in lubuntu-artwork (Ubuntu) "package lubuntu-grub-theme (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: error creating symbolic link './boot/grub/themes/lubuntu-grub-theme/icons/ubuntu.png': Operation not permitted - symbolic link on vfat filesystem" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873008
<glat-agent> https://web.archive.org/web/20190819143515/wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Activation
<glat-agent> Where to get it?
<glat-agent> Is there Ubuntu package?
<ele_> hilfe
<ele_> wos isch des fir a kacxk
<diogenes_> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<santimir[m]> been trying to push a change to phabricator but seems you need permissions?
<kc2bez> santimir[m]: That is probably better for the -devel channel
<santimir[m]> alright
#lubuntu 2020-04-19
<lubot> <tbs61> hello, at installation, if we have an os at drive with uefi already, while installation lubuntu with uefi, should we use same efi partition or should we create new efi partition?
<lubot> <aptghetto> Use the same ESP
<lubot> <aptghetto> The bootloaders are in different locations and don't overwrite the others
<lubot> <tbs61> bootloaders? do u mean efi partition?
 * diogenes_ always creates a separate one.
<lubot> <aptghetto> ESP = EFI System Partition
<lubot> <aptghetto> The bootloader of Ubuntu for example is on ESP/EFI/ubuntu and Windows is on ESP/EFI/Microsoft, so they are in separate locations
<chraso>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER chraso mohtvonsnjdc
<guiverc> chraso, I suggest changing your password asap; you broadcast that b/c of space before the /msg
<apt-ghetto> chraso: Now we know your password
<housecat> that's a verification code, not a password
<housecat> it's not sensitive at all
<housecat> chraso: try it again without the space at the front :)
<guiverc> okay I didn't read the whole line, sorry
<chraso> sorry
<chraso> how do i change pass?
<guiverc> chraso, I'd have asked freenode, but https://freenode.net/kb/answer/sendpass maybe helpful
<chraso> done already
<chraso> sorry
<chraso> btw i'm hre to ask if any git gui is available for lubuntu
<apt-ghetto> Isn't `git gui` part of git?
<chraso> i'm returning to develop android rom after 10years, so need to clear the rust
<chraso> also i think there are lot of changes to most of the things
<lubot> <tbs61> @aptghetto [The bootloader of Ubuntu for example is on ESP/EFI/ubuntu and Windows is on ESP/ …], wouold ubuntu overwrite lubuntu? or opposite
<lubot> <tbs61> and what about other ubuntu flovors
<lubot> <aptghetto> All flavours use the same bootloader under ESP/EFI/ubuntu
<lubot> <aptghetto> The configuration is saved under /boot/grub
<lubot> <tbs61> i use uefi installation, for not cousing any problem to open lubuntu, what should i do while installing ubuntu or manjaro next to it?
<lubot> <tbs61> maybe i should install them with legacy?
<lubot> <tbs61> btw, i dont know if it ll happen when installing lts ubuntu but, u know daily builds, i tried to install daily build of ubuntu. after that i could open both ubuntu and lubuntu fine but manjaro was black screen
<lubot> <tbs61> btw i tried all of them uefi at that time
<lubot> <aptghetto> What problem do you expect? UEFI is designed to have several bootloaders installed at the same time.
<lubot> <tbs61> @aptghetto [What problem do you expect? UEFI is designed to have several bootloaders install …], i espect black screen problem, sure i dont want to see that
<lubot> <aptghetto> If you have installed Manjaro and Lubuntu in UEFI mode, you can change the bootloader in the UEFI settings. If Lubuntu does not start, then you can change to the bootloader of Manjaro
<lubot> <tbs61> @aptghetto [If you have installed Manjaro and Lubuntu in UEFI mode, you can change the bootl …], thanks^^
<lubot> <aptghetto> For testing, it is always a good idea to setup virtual machines
<Pascal_B> Hello everybody, I hope you're well ! I'd like to know how activate by default num lock when a user has to type his password (X login) and how to open a session without to type (login+password) when only one account is configured please ? Thanks
<guiverc> Pascal_B, to enable/disable autologin for Lubuntu 19.10, refer https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/3/3.1/3.1.9/sddm_configuration.html?highlight=autologin
<guiverc> many machines enable to you set NUMLOCK via BIOS config (meaning it'll be set for any encryption key and/or greeter/sddm/login
<Pascal_B> @guiverc : for NumLock, I confirm to you I don't have this option in my BIOS. For autologin, does it work with 18.04 please ?
<lubot> <tbs61> what if i install legacy lubuntu to uefi installed windows?
<apt-ghetto> @tbs61 You mean install Lubuntu in BIOS mode with a Windows in UEFI mode?
<apt-ghetto> Pascal_B: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#NumLock_on_by_default
<lubot> <tbs61> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @tbs61 You mean install Lubuntu in BIOS mode with a Windows in UEFI …], i have uefi installed windows, what if i install lubuntu in legacy mode
<apt-ghetto> Then you don't have a dualboot
<guiverc> Pascal_B, no the manual refers to LXQt & 19.10.  The following should help with LXDE & 18.04 & auto-login - https://www.smarthomebeginner.com/enable-lubuntu-auto-login/  (I don't have a 18.04 box handy to confirm it currently sorry)
<apt-ghetto> Depends on the firmware, if you can select both systems to boot, but normally, only the system which is installed in the same mode as the selected boot mode, is shown
<lubot> <tbs61> i can see boot options with pressing esc key just after starting pc, cant i see lubuntu there?
<apt-ghetto> @tbs61 It depends on your firmware, it might be shown, if the firmware is looking for UEFI and BIOS bootloaders. Normally, if you have UEFI enabled, why should the firmware check also for legacy bootloaders?
<lubot> <tbs61> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> @tbs61 It depends on your firmware, it might be shown, if the firmw …], i use uefi, i installed blissos withouth uefi, i dont see it at boot options at start but when i press while starting pc i can see blissos at bootoptions
<lubot> <tbs61> btw i installed bliss os for trying, it s android thing
<apt-ghetto> Well, than you don't have to change the boot mode first, but you always have to press a key to boot a system installed in the other mode
<apt-ghetto> And os-prober doesn't find the other systems
<lubot> <mttcastelli> Hi Val6789, creator of the looker lush-lxqt-theme, are you here? Lush is based on Frost, but the panel search box backgroud turn from dark to white when you start digit... Which parameter in lxqt-panel.qss to change it? Thnk you
<lubot> <mttcastelli> (Photo, 1280x420) https://i.imgur.com/79qCo7w.jpg
<Pascal_B> sorry I received answers to my questions in the beginning of the afternoon but my IRC Client erased all content of discussions : do you how to recover them ? My IRC Client is IRC Vitamin. Thanks.
<apt-ghetto> Pascal_B: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2020/04/19/%23lubuntu.html
<Pascal_B> @apt-ghetto : thank you so much
<Guest9569> how update ffox?
<ratatosk> Hi
<ratatosk> Anyone who might tell me if I just am going the wrong direction?
<ratatosk> I installed ubuntu server on a Pi 4 (4GB) and then lxqt and openbox.  I get through sddm but then just get X11 without lxqt.
<ratatosk> I didn't see anything in journalctl -b0 that seemed wrong.
<wxl> did you log into the actual lxqt session?
<wxl> or the openbox one?
<ratatosk> I choose lxqt
<ratatosk> I see a screen saver running.  Also, I can right click and get desktop preferences.  But that's it.
<wxl> then i don't know what to tell you. pretty strange.
<wxl> you might have better luck instalilng the lubuntu desktop
<ratatosk> Yes, but when I did apt-cache search lubuntu-desktop I get nothing.  There is xubuntu and kubuntu desktops, so I figured perhaps lubuntu wasn't supported anymore.
<wxl> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<ratatosk> OK, I'm running 64-bit arm so perhaps it's not there for me.
<ratatosk> i.e., Linux ubuntu 5.3.0-1022-raspi2 #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Sat Mar 28 00:52:28 UTC 2020 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<wxl> probably
<wxl> but to be sure
<wxl> !info lubuntu-desktop focal
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.04.6 (focal), package size 3 kB, installed size 18 kB
<ratatosk> Perhaps I should just go with xubuntu or kubuntu.  I want to run a qt app mainly, but didn't want the heavy kde on such a little box.
<ratatosk> I guess I don't have !info on my machine.
<ratatosk> You mean !info here in freenode?
<ratatosk> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB (Only available for amd64; armhf; i386)
<wxl> ^ there it is published in every single architecture in focal
<wxl> !info lubuntu-desktop disco
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 19.04.1 (disco), package size 3 kB, installed size 17 kB
<wxl> ^ and disco
<wxl> if you're using bionic, that explains the problem
<wxl> but lubuntu-desktop in bionic isn't lxqt, it's lxde
<ratatosk> OK, have no idea what !info you mean.  Something from the old emacs world?
<ratatosk> Yes, bionic.
<wxl> yeah don't use that old crap :)
<ratatosk> Ok, got it.  I keep forgetting lxde was what it was before.  And yes, I do like my old emacs!
<ratatosk> I used bionic for the lts.  Maybe it's old crap too? :-)
<ratatosk> Well, thanks for the help.  I've got some backing out to do now!
<ratatosk> Stay well one and all!
